# knitting tea party 24 january '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 24 January 14

Goodness  you should hear the wind blowing around the house  the trees are really bending in the breeze. Its 11° outside but the windchill is below zero. Friday is grocery shopping day for heidi and I needed a few things so I went along. I had forgotten just how cold you can get from car to store even though heidi made me get out right at the door and then she went and parked. Lots of people shopping  more snow predicted along with high winds.

My bedroom stays fairly cool so I have a little heater here at my feet and puff kitty on my lap so I am toasty warm. When I got up this morning hickory wanted out  I dont think she was out any longer than it took to do her thing and she was back inside  went immediately to my bed and crawled in when I had just gotten out  you could see her snuggle down into the electric blanket. She was still there when I left.

Soup weather for sure  and this is one of my favorites  however  I have never seen yellow peas  think it is a Canadian thing  according to whoever wrote up this recipe. I think green peas would work just as well.

Pea Soup

2 c. dried whole yellow peas	
2 qt. water 
1 onion, minced 
1/2 # salt pork or ham hocks
1 tsp. chopped parsley or 1 tsp. sage pepper to taste
1 minced carrot (for flavor)

For less salty soup, boil ham hocks or salt pork for 5 minutes. Discard water and set aside. Soak peas in cold water overnight. Don't drain. Add onion, carrot (if desired), salt pork or ham and seasoning. Simmer at least 3 to 4 hours or until peas are soft. You could also use ham or a ham bone left over from dinner. Corn bread is very good served with pea soup.

And another bean soup  ceili  I hope you dont mind; my reprinting your recipe.

Navy Bean and ham Soup

Ingredients

2 pounds Michigan navy beans
4 quarts water
1 thick slice leftover spiral ham, cut into small pieces (not country ham, which is too salty)*
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1 medium onion, chopped
Salt and pepper
1/4 cup fresh parsley leaves

Directions

Rinse the beans in hot water until they are white. Place them in a stockpot, add the water, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for 3 hours. Heat the butter in a small skillet over medium heat. Saute the onion until lightly browned. Add the onion to the pot of beans. Remove 2 cups of the bean mixture, puree in a blender, and return to the soup. Add to ham to soup mixture. Just before serving, season the soup with salt and pepper, to taste. Garnish with parsley.

*Cook's note: This recipe can also be made with ham hock.

The original has the ham hock, not the spiral (sacrilege!) and tells you to slightly mash the beans at the end. I also don't remember seeing onion in the original, but I could be wrong, I'll hafta go back and look. Nope, no onions and instead of "slightly mash" as I said, it's "gently bruise".

Okay that's the original. I do think onions add something to it, some garlic and maybe a small can of diced tomatoes. Rosemary is a nice garnish. I love navy bean soup and probably never make the same way twice.

Ceili/kp

The following recipe I think could easily go vegetarian by using a flavored tofu  do they make a fake sausage. Maybe you could crumble up a veggie burger in in. regardless  its healthy  and it makes a hot meal for when you come in from the cold. I think it will help if you visit the url  there is a video you can watch which may give you more directions than the printed recipe gave.

Merguez Sausage and Rice Stuffed Acorn Squash

Ingredients for 4 Portions:

2 acorn squash, halved, seeded
8 oz spicy lamb sausage, or any raw sausage
1/2 tsp salt, or to taste
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 red bell pepper, diced
1 tbsp chopped fresh mint
3 tbsp buttermilk or plain yogurt
1 egg
1 cup cooked rice
1 tbsp plain breadcrumbs
1 tbsp grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
2 tsp olive oil

*Bake at 350 degrees F., loosely covered for 1 hour, then uncover for 30 minutes or until tender.
http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2011/12/merguez-sausage-rice-stuffed-acorn.html

I bought a new bag of thistle seed today  also a bird feeder for mixed wild bird seed. Most anxious to get that one up to see what birds it will bring. It looks like the thistle feeder  just bigger places for the seeds to fall so the birds can get to them. I do wish thistle seed wasnt so expensive.

You know  sometimes you need to just let it all hang out and make something decedant. And I think this foots the bill.

Marmalade Glazed Orange Cheesecake

Description:

The secret is to replace most of the cream cheese with pureed cottage cheese. Be sure to let the food processor do its job and process the cottage cheese until it has a silky texture.

Ingredients:

Crust

20 vanilla snaps, or wafers (see Ingredient note) 
1 tablespoon canola oil

Filling

2 1/2 cups low-fat (1%) cottage cheese 
12 ounces reduced-fat cream cheese, (not nonfat), cut into pieces 
2/3 cup granulated sugar, or, Splenda Granular 
1/3 cup packed light brown sugar 
1/4 cup cornstarch 
1 large egg 
2 large egg whites 
1 cup nonfat or low-fat plain yogurt 
4 teaspoons freshly grated orange zest 
2 tablespoons orange juice 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Glaze & garnish
2 tablespoons orange marmalade 
2 tablespoons orange liqueur, or orange juice 
1 seedless orange, scrubbed and thinly sliced 
Mint sprigs

Preparation:
Preheat oven to 325°F. Coat a 9-inch springform pan with cooking spray. Put a kettle of water on to boil for the water bath. Wrap the outside of the pan with a double thickness of foil.

To prepare crust: Grind vanilla snaps in a food processor. Add oil and process until the crumbs are moistened. Press crumbs evenly into the bottom of the prepared pan.

To prepare filling: Puree cottage cheese in a food processor (use a clean workbowl) until smooth, scraping down the sides once or twice. Add cream cheese, granulated sugar (or Splenda), brown sugar and cornstarch. Process until very smooth. Add egg, egg whites, yogurt, orange zest, orange juice and vanilla; process until smooth. Pour over the crust.

Place the cheesecake in a shallow roasting pan and pour in enough boiling water to come 1/2 inch up the outside of the springform pan. Bake until the edges are set but the center still jiggles when the pan is tapped, 50 to 60 minutes.

Turn off the oven. Spray a knife with cooking spray and run it around the inside edge of the pan. Let the cheesecake stand in the oven, with the door ajar, for 1 hour. Remove the cheesecake from the water bath and remove the foil. Refrigerate, uncovered, until chilled, about 2 hours.

To glaze & garnish cheesecake: Shortly before serving, combine marmalade and orange liqueur (or juice) in a small saucepan.

Heat over low heat, stirring, until melted and smooth.

Place cheesecake on a serving platter and remove pan sides.

Brush glaze over the top of the cheesecake.

Make a slit in each orange slice, then twist and wrap it into a rosette.

Garnish cheesecake with the orange rosettes and mint.

Ingredient Note: To avoid trans fats, look for wafers without hydrogenated canola oil, such as My-Del Vanilla Snaps (found in natural-foods stores and large supermarkets).
http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/dessert/10_festive_cakes/2.aspx

I love having a muffin with my latte whenever I go to the coffee shop. Always have it warmed. Im thinking lately about having a muffin with my coffee at breakfast with heidi. She is on a diet but I am hoping these would not break the bank  so to speak.

Lime poppy seed muffins

2 cups (280g) all purpose flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
1 ½ tablespoons poppy seeds
1 egg
½ cup + 2 tablespoons (124g) sugar
2 tablespoons lime zest
¼ cup (57g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 ¼ cups (300ml) buttermilk
1 ½ teaspoons lime juice
1 teaspoon vanilla

Preheat oven to 180ºC/350ºF.

In a large mixing bowl, sift and whisk together the dry ingredients.

In a smaller bowl combine the sugar and lemon zest. Rub them together until the sugar is slightly moist and fragrant.

Add the egg, the butter, the buttermilk, lime juice and the vanilla. Mix well.

Add the wet mixture to the dry ingredients, and stir with a fork just until moistened. Do not over mix. The batter will be fairly thick.

Divide batter evenly into 12 paper-lined or greased muffin cups.

Bake muffins on rack in the middle of the oven for 20-25 minutes, until muffins test done.

Allow muffins to cool in pan for about 5 minutes, then remove to a wire rack to finish cooling.

Makes 12

Trying to find a warm weather recipe  unless you want nothing but salads they are difficult to find. However  using you crock pot does not create much heat so I think this would fit in those extra hot days our down under friends have been talking about.

Crock Pot Orange Chicken

Ingredients:

3-4 boneless chicken breasts, chopped into small chunks
1/3 cup flour
olive oil
1/2 T salt
1 teaspoon balsamic vinegar
3 T ketchup
6 oz. frozen orange juice concentrate (thaw or throw it in the microwave for 45 seconds)
4 T brown sugar

In a bowl, mix the orange juice, brown sugar, vinegar, salt, and ketchup.

Pour the flour in a small bowl.

Cover the chicken breast chunks in flour and shake off the excess.

Pour a small amount of olive oil in a skillet and brown the flour-covered chicken.

The chicken doesn't need to be fully cooked since it's going in the crock pot.

After the chicken is done cooking, pour the pieces into the crock pot.

Then cover the chicken with your sauce mixture and give the pot a stir.

Cook on low for 5-6 hours or on high for 2-3.

Serve over rice and even add veggies if you want a healthier meal.

www.team-t-adventures.blogspot.com/2010/03/crock-pot-orange-chicken.html

I think whether it is hot or cold outside I could eat the whole thing here. Coleslaw and I always become the best of friends regardless of what is put into it.

Crunchy Refrigerator Salad

Ingredients

14 ounces coleslaw mix 
12 ounces broccoli and cauliflower florets 
10 ounces matchstick carrots (or 1 cup and 1/2 of diced carrots) 
1 onion, chopped

Dressing 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup white vinegar 
7 ounce package of dry Italian Dressing Mix (enough to make 8 ounces of dressing)

Instructions
In very large bowl, combine all vegetables.

In 2 cup measuring cup, pour water, vinegar, sugar, and dressing mix. Stir for a few minutes until well combined and sugar begins to dissolve (it won't dissolve completely at this point).

Pour dressing over vegetables and stir well to coat. Cover and let sit at room temp for one hour. After one hour, stir again, cover and place in the fridge for several hours or overnight.

Before serving, stir well. Will keep in fridge for up to a week. It actually gets better as the week goes on!
http://www.southernplate.com/2013/08/crunchy-refrigerator-salad.html

this is going to be short this week  I need to get this posted  sorry. Ill be posting some other recipes as the week progresses

Do you realize this is the last week of January.

sam


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Friday, Sam. Thanks for getting us off to a great start! :thumbup: recipes all look yummy.


----------



## Charlotte80

Hi Sam, just got in from work and looking forward to two days at home. Hope to finish a pair of socks I have been working on. Next on my list is a knit doll, I have several little GGD including 3 year old blond twin girls so I am sure the doll will have a home, but I will undoubtedly have to make two.
The recipes sound good. A big pot of soup in in my future. The Crock pot orange chicken sounds like a winner.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam and good evening from Surrey. Cold and wet here but have a nice log fire burning in the hearth and just about to have coffee and a slice of Christmas cake before I head off to bed.

Have a good week end everyone.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam! Love the soup recipes - going shopping tomorrow - will have to pick up a couple of ingredients I'm lacking. Just dropping in to say hi - we are leaving in a few minutes - movie night at church. Don't think we'll have a big crowd, it's really cold and the wind makes it worse, as I'm sure you know!! The lady who usually makes the popcorn has gone south (smart gal), so it looks like Bob and I will be the popcorn poppers tonight.

By the way, Lili is much better, she is still sleeping more than usual but she is her normal happy self when she isn't sleeping. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## martina

Thanks Sam, for another opening. The crock pot chicken sounds delicious.
I am working on my squares for the afghan. Nearly out of this yarn so will be onto another project soon. Take care all.


----------



## cathie02664

Goodness, the recipes are always so yummy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pammie1234

Hello, new Tea Party! Can't wait to see what we talk about this week!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party Cathie - we really like new people to join in our conversations - we will be here all week so do join us again very soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger.

sam



cathie02664 said:


> Goodness, the recipes are always so yummy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## iamsam

this is in answer to jynx who was talking about soap in a lufa. this is just the url - you need to look at it since she has a lot of pictures along with the directions.

sam

http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html


----------



## machriste

Greetings everyone,

This opening lacks nothing, Sam. All the wonderful soup recipes are just right for our cold temperatures. Thank you for the research you do to get all these good things to us.


----------



## KateB

Great recipes again, Sam, thank you. Early to bed before me tonight as I couldn't get to sleep last night until after 4am, so I'm shattered! See you all in the morning.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It's been a long time since I posted this early on a KTP Sam! Fridays have been getting away from me lately. Today was my typical errand running day - It's in the mid 50's and overcast. Alan told me not to get my raincoat out though... lol!! I picked up a card to send to Rick and I will get that in the mail tomorrow. I have floors to sweep and patio furniture that needs hosed down - the birds have taken over my table and chairs for some reason.... I think maybe that Alan has been feeding them too well!!!! So other than working on a hooded scarf that I need to get done it should be a quiet weekend. No real change since Alan started his new meds- it could take a couple of months so we are trying to not get discouraged. The recipes sound yummy - I love orange chicken. And I have been on a coleslaw kick myself. I shred it with sliced cucs, celery, and green onions and do a powdered packaged slaw dressing that you mix with mayo. It is better the next day, so I try to remember to mix some up every few days and I have been using that as my veggie/salad since DH can't eat anything like that right now. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. We had some newcomers at the last minute on last weeks KTP - I hope they see that we have moseyed over here!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Which doll pattern are you going to be using Charlotte80??? I have never attempted one - but I have been thinking of the fairy book.....


Charlotte80 said:


> Hi Sam, just got in from work and looking forward to two days at home. Hope to finish a pair of socks I have been working on. Next on my list is a knit doll, I have several little GGD including 3 year old blond twin girls so I am sure the doll will have a home, but I will undoubtedly have to make two.
> The recipes sound good. A big pot of soup in in my future. The Crock pot orange chicken sounds like a winner.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad Lili is feeling better Paula - have fun at the movies!!


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam! Love the soup recipes - going shopping tomorrow - will have to pick up a couple of ingredients I'm lacking. Just dropping in to say hi - we are leaving in a few minutes - movie night at church. Don't think we'll have a big crowd, it's really cold and the wind makes it worse, as I'm sure you know!! The lady who usually makes the popcorn has gone south (smart gal), so it looks like Bob and I will be the popcorn poppers tonight.
> 
> By the way, Lili is much better, she is still sleeping more than usual but she is her normal happy self when she isn't sleeping. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome Cathie we are glad you have joined us!!


cathie02664 said:


> Goodness, the recipes are always so yummy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AZ Sticks

I hope you sleep well Kate - Sweet Dreams!


KateB said:


> Great recipes again, Sam, thank you. Early to bed before me tonight as I couldn't get to sleep last night until after 4am, so I'm shattered! See you all in the morning.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Morning all from an overcast Brisbane, SE Queensland.

The sun is trying to peak through the clouds.

Almost time for morning tea. Enjoy my offering today.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh ... meringues???


busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from an overcast Brisbane, SE Queensland.
> 
> The sun is trying to peak through the clouds.
> 
> Almost time for morning tea. Enjoy my offering today.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy surrounding alan - prayers that the medicine soon kicks in.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> It's been a long time since I posted this early on a KTP Sam! Fridays have been getting away from me lately. Today was my typical errand running day - It's in the mid 50's and overcast. Alan told me not to get my raincoat out though... lol!! I picked up a card to send to Rick and I will get that in the mail tomorrow. I have floors to sweep and patio furniture that needs hosed down - the birds have taken over my table and chairs for some reason.... I think maybe that Alan has been feeding them too well!!!! So other than working on a hooded scarf that I need to get done it should be a quiet weekend. No real change since Alan started his new meds- it could take a couple of months so we are trying to not get discouraged. The recipes sound yummy - I love orange chicken. And I have been on a coleslaw kick myself. I shred it with sliced cucs, celery, and green onions and do a powdered packaged slaw dressing that you mix with mayo. It is better the next day, so I try to remember to mix some up every few days and I have been using that as my veggie/salad since DH can't eat anything like that right now. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. We had some newcomers at the last minute on last weeks KTP - I hope they see that we have moseyed over here!!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

since purplefi just made marmalade maybe she will make us a batch of these ----- sam

Ginger Orange Marmalade Scones!

Yield: 8 scones 
About This Recipe
"Yummy in your tummy! A subtle taste of ginger combined with orange marmalade. What's not to like? All wrapped up in a mouth-watering melt-in-your mouth scone!"

Ingredients 
2 cups flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup butter, chilled cut into pieces 
1/2 teaspoon ginger ( or more for a more gingery taste) 
1/4 cup orange marmalade ( chunky kind with bits of orange peel) 
1 egg 
1/4 cup milk 
sugar

Directions

Heat oven to 400°F.

Mix flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and ginger together.

Add the egg, marmalade and mix.

Add in the butter and use a fork or pastry cutter to blend into mixture until it is crumbly.

Add milk slowly and mix until the dough comes together. Add more milk if needed. Dough should come together so that you can roll it out.

Place dough on a board and gently bring it together.

Divide into half.

Press down on each half until a circle is made. Repeat with the other half.

Using a knife, cut each cirle into 4 and place on parchment lined baking sheet.

Sprinkle a little sugar on each scone.

Bake for 10 minutes or until golden brown.

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 1 (77 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 279.3 - Total Fat 12.6g - Dietary Fiber 0.9g

http://www.food.com/recipeprint.do?rid=399570


----------



## jknappva

cathie02664 said:


> Goodness, the recipes are always so yummy. Thanks for sharing


Welcome...I don't think you've visited with us before. Hope you enjoy yourself so you'll come back often.
junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from an overcast Brisbane, SE Queensland.
> 
> The sun is trying to peak through the clouds.
> 
> Almost time for morning tea. Enjoy my offering today.


I'll enjoy your offering as an after dinner treat!! Since we're just in early Fri. evening!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

and just ran across this recipe - gluten free - maybe alan could eat these - and you could use fat-free cheese -- sam

Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits

¼ cup coconut oil or butter, melted
1/3 cup sifted coconut flour
4 eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon baking powder
½ cup sharp cheddar cheese, shredded

Blend together eggs, coconut oil or butter, salt, and onion powder. 

Combine coconut flour with baking powder and whisk into batter until there are no lumps. 

Fold in cheese. 

Drop batter by the spoonful onto a greased cookie sheet. 

Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. 

For a cheesier biscuit increase cheese to ¾ cup.

This recipe makes about 10 biscuits.


----------



## iamsam

I'm off to watch wheel and jeopardy - hope hawaii50 and bluebloods are new tonight but if they aren't it will give me a chance to empty my dvr.

sam


----------



## gottastch

The recipes sound delicious. Love, love, love them  

DH and I are going to a high school basketball game. The amazing Tyus Jones (Apple Valley, Minnesota) is playing my town's team (Prior Lake) here at the high school. He started to be recruited by colleges when he was in 8th grade. Yes, he is that good. He just glides around the floor. He has committed to Duke next year. It will be interesting to see if he starts or if he has to wait a while and learn.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sam..


thewren said:


> healing energy surrounding alan - prayers that the medicine soon kicks in.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gottastch said:


> The recipes sound delicious. Love, love, love them
> 
> DH and I are going to a high school basketball game. The amazing Tyus Jones (Apple Valley, Minnesota) is playing my town's team (Prior Lake) here at the high school. He started to be recruited by colleges when he was in 8th grade. Yes, he is that good. He just glides around the floor. He has committed to Duke next year. It will be interesting to see if he starts or if he has to wait a while and learn.


----------



## Charlotte80

AZ Sticks said:


> Which doll pattern are you going to be using Charlotte80??? I have never attempted one - but I have been thinking of the fairy book.....


There is a free 12 inch baby doll pattern at the following

http://weefolkart.com/ It is knitted in the round and has a step by step picture tutorial, it is in 2 parts first the body and then directions on how to do the hair. I don't care for the hair so will do my own.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> this is in answer to jynx who was talking about soap in a lufa. this is just the url - you need to look at it since she has a lot of pictures along with the directions.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html


Thans for sharing this. I have not made soap before but am thinking it might be in my future.

Thanks for starting another great TP with such great recipes.


----------



## sassafras123

Yum Sam, thank you ESP. Orange chicken and scones. Have been wanting to try scones.


----------



## DonnieK

Gee Sam, It is so good to see you back where you belong! I know you have been back but, it is really nice to see your face again. I love the ladies who helped you out, and gave you the time you needed to feel better, but you were truly missed.
Now I don't have a receipt for this but I made some venison soup today in the crockpot and just had some of it and have to say, it is really good. I used venison from nephews kill, first of the season. I know there are people who don't like deer, but, if it is processed correctly, you can't beat it. We process our own and all the muscle is pulled loose and the meat is thoroughly washed and everything is removed that makes the meat chewy. My brother in law does the processing and we do the packing.
The soup contained ground steaks and backstrap with very little fat added. If you don't add some fat it is way too dry. I added potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, red peppers and green peppers, corn cut from the cob, and Chili tomatoes. Added 2 glasses of water and a can of tomato sauce. And, of course salt, pepper, and garlic to taste.
It was pretty good.
Now I am sitting here enjoying a cup of coffee and then I will head for my knitting. I have a lot to get done before that baby gets here in April.

Well, I will shut up and give someone else a chance to talk. Ya'll have a great time and enjoy the evenings chat.
Hugs to everyone and God bless.
Prayers are always going to the Father for those who are not feeling well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good Evening DonnieK - It's always nice to see your smiling face and read your cheerful posts. I hope you join us more often - have a lovely knit - AZ


DonnieK said:


> Gee Sam, It is so good to see you back where you belong! I know you have been back but, it is really nice to see your face again. I love the ladies who helped you out, and gave you the time you needed to feel better, but you were truly missed.
> Now I don't have a receipt for this but I made some venison soup today in the crockpot and just had some of it and have to say, it is really good. I used venison from nephews kill, first of the season. I know there are people who don't like deer, but, if it is processed correctly, you can't beat it. We process our own and all the muscle is pulled loose and the meat is thoroughly washed and everything is removed that makes the meat chewy. My brother in law does the processing and we do the packing.
> The soup contained ground steaks and backstrap with very little fat added. If you don't add some fat it is way too dry. I added potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, red peppers and green peppers, corn cut from the cob, and Chili tomatoes. Added 2 glasses of water and a can of tomato sauce. And, of course salt, pepper, and garlic to taste.
> It was pretty good.
> Now I am sitting here enjoying a cup of coffee and then I will head for my knitting. I have a lot to get done before that baby gets here in April.
> 
> Well, I will shut up and give someone else a chance to talk. Ya'll have a great time and enjoy the evenings chat.
> Hugs to everyone and God bless.
> Prayers are always going to the Father for those who are not feeling well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this is in answer to jynx who was talking about soap in a lufa. this is just the url - you need to look at it since she has a lot of pictures along with the directions.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html


This is awesome, I an going to ask my sis grow me a few luffas this year. If she does I'll have to make her some of the soaps.


----------



## pacer

DonnieK...no need to shut up. We enjoy hearing from everyone even though the KTP can get long sometimes. We miss people when they don't share very often. 

Gagesmom....Big Happy Dance to you and the family for getting the apartment. What a huge relief to know where you will be living. Now to move forward with your lives. Looking forward to hearing from you once you are moved. 

Welcome to our newcomers. It certainly is a pleasure to have you join us.

Weather is iffy tonight and tomorrow so waiting to hear if we will end up working tomorrow. I did get to the gym to workout today and they have announced that they will be closed tomorrow due to the weather forecast. It is bitter cold and windy currently. We are suppose to get 4-6 inches of snow tonight with winds blowing up around 40 mph so whiteout conditions are expected. My DS#1 is suppose to join a friend tomorrow for an auction and whatever else they decide to do. I hope he will be safe getting where he wants to go.

I am very tired and need to get up super early in the morning so signing off for tonight. Take care.


----------



## Grannypeg

Another great opening Sam. Love the recipes. I might make carrot soup tomorrow. It's always a winner around here.

Welcome to Cathie and I believe we had a couple of new people last week as well. Always nice to have extras around the table.

Blustery here tonight. Supposed to begin snowing - not much accumulation expected, bur with the wind it might get interesting. Then more snow tomorrow - again supposedly not much and periods of snow on Sunday and perhaps Monday as well.

Good old fashioned winter.


----------



## standsalonewolf

thank you sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sandi for reminding me of the new week....I was posting away responding like crazy on last weeks...LOL....and true to form quadruple posted...LOL 

PurpleFi - Last year I believe we had 15 KTPers at the KAP and do expect more this year; at least I sure hope so. Won't have the exact count of course until end of July.

Daralene: Thank you dear lady for the compliment on my DD. And yes, I am truly blessed to have such appreciative family members. Everyone of them have shown how much they've liked the knitted items I've done for them and have requested more in all sincerity. Does my heart good. 

RookieRetiree: I know you are enjoying Isle. Enjoy cuddling that newbie and enjoying the baby smells (at least the nice ones...LOL) Glad she has regained her birth weight. It also sounds wonderful about how the other GD is playing with her doll and the baby buggy.

Gottastch(kathy) I cheated I must admit when I made soap. I would purchase the unscented lye soap already made then grate it down, recook it and add whatever I wanted. At the time my youngest was little and I was so terrified of having an accident with the lye and her getting hurt. I do want to try it from scratch sometime though. And, I still had to let it cure at least 3 wks and usually up to 6 weeks. I also did a LOT of the glycerine soaps (also known as melt & pour); it was actually my best selling soaps. Fine by me since it was so quick and easy to make. Sold it wholesale to several business in town and they in turn would slice and sell it. Made for good profit that way. Had to quit though when I became wheelchair bound for a few years prior to having knees replaced. Couldn't make the deliveries to the stores and one of the stores went belly up. Also made bath bombs which was fun. Used plastic ice cube trays for those molds. Goodness I have so many soap molds for decorative soap still out in my barn...LOL.

Gonna go back and catch up on the new KTP.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh well...gives me a chance to say I'm so glad Lili is doing better Grandmapaula. Terrible when little ones are sick.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Cathie02664. I don't believe I've seen you post before. So glad you've joined us. Would you care to share any recipes or yarn projects you may be working on? We love to hear from newbies to the tea party.


cathie02664 said:


> Goodness, the recipes are always so yummy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam when I was in the soap making business I also was able to get ground lufa and very thin sliced luffa to put in the soap. Was wonderful for callused feet and elbows. Also ground up calendula was good for tired achey feet.



thewren said:


> this is in answer to jynx who was talking about soap in a lufa. this is just the url - you need to look at it since she has a lot of pictures along with the directions.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandi I've never seen a coleslaw mix; assuming it is in powder form...is that correct? What is the brand?



AZ Sticks said:


> It's been a long time since I posted this early on a KTP Sam! Fridays have been getting away from me lately. Today was my typical errand running day - It's in the mid 50's and overcast. Alan told me not to get my raincoat out though... lol!! I picked up a card to send to Rick and I will get that in the mail tomorrow. I have floors to sweep and patio furniture that needs hosed down - the birds have taken over my table and chairs for some reason.... I think maybe that Alan has been feeding them too well!!!! So other than working on a hooded scarf that I need to get done it should be a quiet weekend. No real change since Alan started his new meds- it could take a couple of months so we are trying to not get discouraged. The recipes sound yummy - I love orange chicken. And I have been on a coleslaw kick myself. I shred it with sliced cucs, celery, and green onions and do a powdered packaged slaw dressing that you mix with mayo. It is better the next day, so I try to remember to mix some up every few days and I have been using that as my veggie/salad since DH can't eat anything like that right now. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. We had some newcomers at the last minute on last weeks KTP - I hope they see that we have moseyed over here!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

Charlotte80 have you seen the topsy turvey knit dolls? They are so cute; makes me wish I had little girls to make one for but my DDs are all grown up.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Pup lover

Angora DHs hives are gone thankfully! We are pretty sure it was just from lack if sleep last week, hopefully wont happen again. 

Sam his name is Dave, thats one of the pictures from Christmas, the one he liked best.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the new avatar.

Made chicken noodle soup today, definitely the right weather for it. DGS is coming to spend the night his dad has to work in the morning.

Need to go back and start this weeks TP, have a good day/night.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> this is in answer to jynx who was talking about soap in a lufa. this is just the url - you need to look at it since she has a lot of pictures along with the directions.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html


I made some of that once, and I even grew the luffa gourds to put it in. I want a place I can put some gourds to grow. Too, too hot and dry here.

DD and I were just talking about baking something tomorrow. She and I can have sugar, but I need sugar free for him; we found some Stevia crystals at the store I am going to try (not crazy about Splenda). Anyway, we'll likely do a goodie or two tomorrow. We got the laundry done--don't like the laundromat but couldn't put it off any longer! I still have to put it away but I'll do that later. Worked today, then laundry, then fixed supper, so I'm ready for some knitting time. 

Welcome to the new voices, and hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Angora DHs hives are gone thankfully! We are pretty sure it was just from lack if sleep last week, hopefully wont happen again.
> 
> Sam his name is Dave, thats one of the pictures from Christmas, the one he liked best.


That is a great picture of you two. 

Forgot to say glad to hear of the improving brothers' health and other good news--now we need to hear from Marilyn that her surgery is over & successful! I know she said she'd be there overnight but I'm hoping she is home and already mending by now.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the start again this week, Sam.

Today, I've been doing a whole bunch of those piddly jobs that no one notices until something that's always there, isn't there now--like refilling the pepper mill, the various spice containers in the cooktop area, the olive and canola oil containers on the cooktop, the onions in the basket on the shelf near the cooktop. Do you see where this is going? Obviously, I spend a lot of time at the cooktop on the island in the kitchen.

Then I did some mending on the machine and worked some more on the comforter that I started before Christmas. My problem is getting it finished because my very old portable sewing machine lacks room (between the needle and the upright part of the machine) for me to sew all the seams necessary to hold the batting in place. I have to keep refolding the completed section of increasing bulk into a smaller mass to bring the next seam under the needle. It is becoming a real pain in the derriere just fighting with it. think it might be simpler, if not quicker, to just sew them up by hand using a hand-wuilting frame. I'll have to try that tomorrow.

Welcome to all the newcomers. So nice to have you here. Please come back soon and often.

Quite a good-looking picture of you and Dave in the avatar, Dawn.

Off to see if I can finish the other half of my second afghan square. Make nice and be careful if you absolutely must go out tonight, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam just loved all the recipes this week. Just texted DD to bring home some orange marmalade so I can make the scones tomorrow morning (or maybe even tonight!) How I love scones and I haven't made any in many months. 

Dawn, I agree the new avatar picture is great of you and DH. You are such a lovely couple.

I'm off to knit a bit myself. Oh yeah, had my little luv truck towed into shop and got a call a little while ago. OUCH! Going to be a bit over $1000 but it still is better than car payments and I do love my little junky funky truck.
Getting 2 new fuel pumps (one internal one external), new radiator & hoses, and new serpentine belt. Will get a general tune up also in a few weeks. But it will run like a charm then. May be old but it is MY truck....LOL


----------



## Patches39

Great reciepes Sam, perfect for this weather. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off to knit a bit myself. Oh yeah, had my little luv truck towed into shop and got a call a little while ago. OUCH! Going to be a bit over $1000 but it still is better than car payments and I do love my little junky funky truck.
> Getting 2 new fuel pumps (one internal one external), new radiator & hoses, and new serpentine belt. Will get a general tune up also in a few weeks. But it will run like a charm then. May be old but it is MY truck....LOL


I had an '85 Ford F150. I miss her (her name was Jezebel, lol).


----------



## Patches39

Time to say night, night. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow,may it be filled with healing, peace, comfort, and joy, the best of all that you would ask for. 
Much love


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 24 January 14
> 
> Goodness  you should hear the wind blowing around the house  the trees are really bending in the breeze. Its 11° outside but the windchill is below zero. Friday is grocery shopping day for heidi and I needed a few things so I went along. I had forgotten just how cold you can get from car to store even though heidi made me get out right at the door and then she went and parked. Lots of people shopping  more snow predicted along with high winds.
> 
> My bedroom stays fairly cool so I have a little heater here at my feet and puff kitty on my lap so I am toasty warm. When I got up this morning hickory wanted out  I dont think she was out any longer than it took to do her thing and she was back inside  went immediately to my bed and crawled in when I had just gotten out  you could see her snuggle down into the electric blanket. She was still there when I left.
> 
> this is going to be short this week  I need to get this posted  sorry. Ill be posting some other recipes as the week progresses
> 
> Do you realize this is the last week of January.
> 
> sam


Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead. 
Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up. 
I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


----------



## Railyn

Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:
 

> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


You have certainy been busy. The last mitts are a very pretty color combo, what kind of yarn did you use? Great sunset photo too. I was beginning to think your flu had relapsed as you had not visited for a few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


Glad to hear all went well & you are home to recover.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So good to hear that you're home and doing fine...I've been watching for a posting from you...yea..answered prayers!



Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great start to the tea party, Sam. I love the recipes and since I just bought some bitter orange marmalade (at Tuesday Morning), I'll use that in the scones. I picked it up to use in chicken and fish cooking...I'm sure that jar won't last long.

I've never tried carrot soup---but it sounds good; need to go look for a recipe. 

Our son called and asked if I could come back up there next week to help out...they're finding out that two little ones is very tiring! I'll be up there Monday through Wednesday--it's going to be very very cold again so I'll need to load up the car with blankets, power bars, water, etc. Can't wait to see the two girls again.

I managed to clean an entire floor of the house today - washed all the bedding and vacuumed under the beds...bye bye dust bunnies and cleaned around all the window frames and drapes...we're having someone come out to measure and give us a quote on new windows. I can really feel the wind coming through during our very cold windy days.

Carol, glad your son got up to see you for your birthday---a wonderful surprise. Glad your brother is doing better -- is DH doing okay, also?

I'm off to bed - have a lot to get done this weekend to be able to take off for three days.


----------



## EJS

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam! Love the soup recipes - going shopping tomorrow - will have to pick up a couple of ingredients I'm lacking. Just dropping in to say hi - we are leaving in a few minutes - movie night at church. Don't think we'll have a big crowd, it's really cold and the wind makes it worse, as I'm sure you know!! The lady who usually makes the popcorn has gone south (smart gal), so it looks like Bob and I will be the popcorn poppers tonight.
> 
> By the way, Lili is much better, she is still sleeping more than usual but she is her normal happy self when she isn't sleeping. Love and prayers, Paula


So glad to hear Lili is much better. It is sad when the little ones are sick. Our Georgia has finally recovered from her ear infection and pneumonia. It is fun having our little chatterbox back 

Sounds like you and Bob got the good end of the deal...I love popcorn....the smell, the taste.....yum!


----------



## EJS

NanaCaren said:


> Mum always used lye when making soap too. She would make up a large trash bin full of laundry soap,hardly cost anything to make.


What did your mom use for the laundry soap? I make my own as DH is allergic to so much that is out there.
EJ


----------



## kehinkle

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


Glad to hear that you are home and things went well. Rest up, dear lady.

Got my van back tonight. Driving home was not fun, very windy and blowing snow. Bitterly cold out, so glad to get back to the house.

Started a green pair of socks, toe up this time. Haven't decided on the pattern yet. Don't have the toe area done yet. Still haven't finished the yellow ones. Got on youtube ladt night and found the solution to my pattern problem. Was reading it wrong; but would have helped if designer would have numbered the rows. But, have both heels done and feel confident that I can do gusseted heels now!

Dawn, love the new avatar. You both look so happy. Welcome to all the newcomers.

Off to knit or sleep, not sure which right now.

Be safe,

Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back

Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!

And God Created Canada.............

On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."

God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."

"But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"

"Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------



## wilderness2000

Going to make the Crunchy Refrigerator salad. Thanks for the recipe !


----------



## Designer1234

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


I have been thinking about you today. I am glad the surgery went well. my DIL had the same thing and hers went well too. Glad you are home and do make sure you rest as it still was surgery and that takes a lot out of a person.


----------



## jheiens

Good to hear from you today, Kaye. Glad you're home safe and sound tonight. How is the weather out your way?

Hope David is home or safe and warm on the road headed home tonight.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


Great photos, Kaye!


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


Great photos Kaye. Nothing like having to nearly backtrack to get everything done. I guess from where you are it is more like a circle right?
As usual your knitting is fantastic. How did you manage to work with the "hairy" yarn while sick? I would be sneezing..lol


----------



## EJS

Railyn,
So good to know all went well with your surgery. Now is the easy (?) part >> resting


----------



## martina

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


So glad that all went well and that you are now home. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


So glad that you are home and that all went well. Get all the rest you need, you are correct, a hospital is definitely not good for resting. 
Hugs, and you are well loved also.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have certainy been busy. The last mitts are a very pretty color combo, what kind of yarn did you use? Great sunset photo too. I was beginning to think your flu had relapsed as you had not visited for a few days.


Thank you, the yarn was so easy to knit purely because it's a bulky yarn with the hairy yarn imbedded in it and it's not so hairy as eyelash yarn that it's hard to see, I'll take a close up of it tomorrow and post and I'll find the label and let you know what brand/yarn name it is, I did get it at Hobby Lobby though. 
Feeling really good the last couple day, just get tired quickly, but trying to get the house in some kind of order from when I was sick. I did get my containers so that I can finish clearing out the craft room, then I'm going to try ripping out the closet and dresser, they put a closet and dresser from a trailer in that room, I can't think for the life of me why someone would put in a closet and dresser from a trailer into a house, (the windows in this house are all trailer windows too:roll: ) it had to be circa 1970 when paneling was in style, because it's all (and the walls) done in very dark paneling, and it's a tiny room really. Taking out the closet and dresser will give me so much more usable space for yarn and stuff.  One must have priorities. lolol


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I was looking at your salad recipe & came across this recipe, looks good.

http://www.southernplate.com/2013/08/slow-cooker-angel-chicken.html


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Good to hear from you today, Kaye. Glad you're home safe and sound tonight. How is the weather out your way?
> 
> Hope David is home or safe and warm on the road headed home tonight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The weather is fairly nice, it was 49F today, supposed to be warmer tomorrow then go down on Monday or Tuesday to the 20s or 30s depending on how accurate the weather is. 
Thank you, David called just a bit ago, he thought he'd be able to make it home tonight but the wind going through Iowa really slowed him down so he'll be home around 9 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Great photos Kaye. Nothing like having to nearly backtrack to get everything done. I guess from where you are it is more like a circle right?
> As usual your knitting is fantastic. How did you manage to work with the "hairy" yarn while sick? I would be sneezing..lol


It is a bulky yarn so was super easy to knit with, I was a bit surprised, and it's soooooo soft. I'll post the name of the yarn tomorrow with a close up of one of the gloves. 
We seem to run all over here and there to do and get what we want, but we do have fun. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> This opening lacks nothing, Sam. All the wonderful soup recipes are just right for our cold temperatures. Thank you for the research you do to get all these good things to us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from an overcast Brisbane, SE Queensland.
> 
> The sun is trying to peak through the clouds.
> 
> Almost time for morning tea. Enjoy my offering today.


Oh yum!!!! Good morning.


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohooo!!!! Caught up so far for this week, now to see if I can get all the way through this week for a nice change.


----------



## Grannypeg

So glad your surgery in behind you Railyn and how lovely you are back home. Always recover more quickly in your own surroundings.

Peggy



Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


----------



## Charlotte80

Gweniepooh said:


> Charlotte80 have you seen the topsy turvey knit dolls? They are so cute; makes me wish I had little girls to make one for but my DDs are all grown up.


I haven't seen the topsy turvey knit dolls. I am blessed to have several little GGD's.


----------



## iamsam

all the high school games in the area were cancelled because of the weather. light snow but high winds - blowing the snow across roadways and drifting in the open areas. the temperature is 19° - but the wind chill in zero. and that is to last all night into tomorrow morning. sophie kitty went out for about twenty minutes - she is not back inside laying on my bed. I hope the others are all in the barn and warm. at least we have an electric bucket that keeps the water from freezing so they have fresh water. I still worry about them.

sam



gottastch said:


> The recipes sound delicious. Love, love, love them
> 
> DH and I are going to a high school basketball game. The amazing Tyus Jones (Apple Valley, Minnesota) is playing my town's team (Prior Lake) here at the high school. He started to be recruited by colleges when he was in 8th grade. Yes, he is that good. He just glides around the floor. He has committed to Duke next year. It will be interesting to see if he starts or if he has to wait a while and learn.


----------



## iamsam

it's so good to hear from you donniek - I think you were the point of discussion a few days back wondering if anyone had heard from you and how you were. it is always good to know you are ok. I am not a venison eater - I have eaten if when a guest and it is served (shades of my father's upbringing) - but the stew doesn't sound too bad. what is backstrap? I'm thinking molasses but I never thought of putting it in stew.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Gee Sam, It is so good to see you back where you belong! I know you have been back but, it is really nice to see your face again. I love the ladies who helped you out, and gave you the time you needed to feel better, but you were truly missed.
> Now I don't have a receipt for this but I made some venison soup today in the crockpot and just had some of it and have to say, it is really good. I used venison from nephews kill, first of the season. I know there are people who don't like deer, but, if it is processed correctly, you can't beat it. We process our own and all the muscle is pulled loose and the meat is thoroughly washed and everything is removed that makes the meat chewy. My brother in law does the processing and we do the packing.
> The soup contained ground steaks and backstrap with very little fat added. If you don't add some fat it is way too dry. I added potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, red peppers and green peppers, corn cut from the cob, and Chili tomatoes. Added 2 glasses of water and a can of tomato sauce. And, of course salt, pepper, and garlic to taste.
> It was pretty good.
> Now I am sitting here enjoying a cup of coffee and then I will head for my knitting. I have a lot to get done before that baby gets here in April.
> 
> Well, I will shut up and give someone else a chance to talk. Ya'll have a great time and enjoy the evenings chat.
> Hugs to everyone and God bless.
> Prayers are always going to the Father for those who are not feeling well.


----------



## iamsam

what recipe do you use for your carrot soup?

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Another great opening Sam. Love the recipes. I might make carrot soup tomorrow. It's always a winner around here.
> 
> Welcome to Cathie and I believe we had a couple of new people last week as well. Always nice to have extras around the table.
> 
> Blustery here tonight. Supposed to begin snowing - not much accumulation expected, bur with the wind it might get interesting. Then more snow tomorrow - again supposedly not much and periods of snow on Sunday and perhaps Monday as well.
> 
> Good old fashioned winter.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> it's so good to hear from you donniek - I think you were the point of discussion a few days back wondering if anyone had heard from you and how you were. it is always good to know you are ok. I am not a venison eater - I have eaten if when a guest and it is served (shades of my father's upbringing) - but the stew doesn't sound too bad. what is backstrap? I'm thinking molasses but I never thought of putting it in stew.
> 
> sam


Sam, the backstrap is the part of the deer that runs along the spine - it is very tender. After reading DonnieK's recipe, I think I might have to dig through the freezer and see if we have any venison left from the deer Bob got last hunting season - stew sounds good on a cold winter day!! Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


You have been busy, in your absence!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad to hear all went well & you are home to recover.


ditto


----------



## iamsam

great fingerless mitts poledra - love the colors and the yarns.

you didn't tell us in dh was home safe or not.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you railyn and to hear how well you have come through the surgery. be sure and get your rest - healing energy surrounding you and dh.

sam



Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great fingerless mitts poledra - love the colors and the yarns.
> 
> you didn't tell us in dh was home safe or not.
> 
> sam


There is a later post Sam- David has been slowed by the winds- will be home in the morning!


----------



## iamsam

this is as good a time as any - I wish I had the url as to where I found this but laundry detergent is first but there are a lot of good ideas for making a lot of stuff instead of buying it.

sam

HOMEMADE CLEANING RECIPES LAUNDRY

Laundry Liquid
Makes 10 litres
You may add any essential oil of your choice to these homemade cleaners. Oils like tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender or rose are ideal but are not an essential ingredient. They are not necessary to the recipe but do not detract from the effectiveness by adding them. Use essential oil and not a fragrant oil.

Ingredients
1½ litres water
1 bar Sunlight or generic laundry soap or any similar pure laundry soap, grated on a cheese grater OR 1 cup of Lux flakes
½ cup washing soda  NOT baking or bicarb soda
½ cup borax

Tools
Saucepan
10 litre bucket
Slotted spoon or wooden spoon for mixing
Into a medium sized saucepan add 1½ litres of water and the soap. Over a medium heat, stir this until it is completely dissolved. Make sure the soap dissolves properly or the mixture will separate when cold.

Add the washing soda and borax. Stir until thickened, and remove from heat.

Pour this mixture into your 9-10 litre bucket then fill the bucket with hot water from the tap. Stir to combine all the ingredients. The laundry liquid will thicken up more as it cools. When cool, store in a plastic container. I use one of those 10 litre flat plastic box containers with a lid. Use ¼ cup of mixture per load or monitor to see what works well for you. I keep a ¼ cup measuring scoop in the box to measure the mixture into the washing machine.

This detergent will not make suds when you wash as it does not contain the chemicals that supermarket detergents add to make suds. You do not need suds to wash your clothes or for the detergent to be effective. The agitation of the washing machine does most of the washing. Additives loosen the dirt and grease. If you use the greywater from your laundry on your garden, leave out the borax.
All these washing aids are suitable for top loaders AND front loaders. I have been using them in my front loader machines for years with no ill effects.

So, lets do a costing on this first recipe of 10 litres of laundry liquid.
These prices are a bit old, I'd say today in Australia it would cost about $2

Lux Flakes - $5.50
Sunlight soap 4 pack - $2.47
Homebrand laundry soap 4 pack - $1.39
Borax 500 grams - $2.55
Washing Soda 750 grams - $1.65
Ill use the median soap price (Sunlight) for my calculations.
1 bar of Sunlight soap = 61 cents
½ cup borax = 63 cents
½ cup washing soda = 55 cents
Total comes to $1.79 for 10 litres of laundry liquid. The equivalent amount of national brand, TV advertised detergent is currently $4.30 for a litre in a refill pack. So, $4.30 x 10 = $43.00 for the same amount.
And it works too!
There is also a powdered version of this recipe. I like the liquid because you can use it for stain removal too, but the powder is much easier to make up. I am now using the powder for my washing and the I usually have about a litre of the liquid made up for general cleaning.

CONCENTRATED LAUNDRY POWDER - this is the powder I use in my front loader
4 cups grated laundry or homemade soap or soap flakes (Lux)
2 cups borax
2 cups washing soda
Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use 2 tablespoons per wash. Again, this powder will not make suds and again, this is perfectly okay.

HEAVY DUTY WASHING POWDER
For use on workers greasy or dirty overalls, football and sports uniforms or fabric that has food spills.
2 cups grated Napisan soap
2 cups grated laundry or homemade soap
2 cups borax
2 cups washing soda
Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use two tablespoons per wash. The powder will not make suds.

For a very heavily stained load of washing or tradespersons clothes, if you have a top loader turn the machine off when the powder is completely dissolved. In a front loader, operate the machine to dissolve the powder and then stop the machine for an hour to soak the clothes. Leave to soak for an hour, or overnight, and then turn the machine on and continue washing as normal.
NEVER EVER mix ammonia and bleach together. It will form a gas that could kill you.
STAIN REMOVER #1
½ cup ammonia
½ cup homemade laundry liquid 
½ cup water

Mix all these ingredients well, and store in marked spray bottle.
Make sure you mark all your bottles so you know what they contain. If you reuse a bottle that previously contained other cleansers, make sure the bottle is completely clean and marked before you fill it with your homemade cleanser.

STAIN REMOVER #2
¼ cup borax or washing soda
2 cups cold water

Sponge on and let dry, or soak the fabric in borax mixture before washing in soap and cold water.

STAIN REMOVER #3
¼ cup hydrogen peroxide
¼ cup water

Mix together and dab onto stain. Leave two hours and repeat if necessary. Good on white clothes.

FABRIC SOFTENER 
½ cup white vinegar in final rinse

NAPPY SOAKER and WHITENER (DIAPERS)
Bicarb soda is a good pre-soaker for soiled nappies. Dissolve ¼ cup of bicarb soda in a bucket of warm water, soak for at least an hour or overnight, then wash the nappies in hot water with homemade laundry liquid. Add ½ cup of vinegar to the final rinse and let them dry in the sun.

KITCHEN

ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #1 - do not use on aluminium
1 tablespoon ammonia
1 tablespoon liquid soap or homemade laundry detergent 
2 cups hot water
Combine in a spray bottle. Pour in hot water, screw on the spray bottle top and shake until completely dissolved. This cleaner can be stored in this spray bottle, so mark it HOMEMADE ALL PURPOSE CLEANER with a permanent marker.
Spray the cleaner on surfaces you wish to clean. Use your terry cloth to rub on as you go. For hard to move grease or dirt, leave the cleanser on for a few minutes before wiping it off.

ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #2
½ cup washing soda
2 litres warm water
Mix together and store in a sealed plastic container that is marked with the name.
Can be used as a floor cleaner  tiles, laminate or vinyl or for general cleaning of walls, counter tops or sinks.

SINK CLEANER
Combine equal parts of bicarb soda and course salt to scrub hard to move dirt and grease. This is an abrasive but it will make the sink shine. Finish off with a litre of water in the sink, add a cap full of liquid bleach and remove the plug. Youll sanitise and clean the pipes at the same time. Wipe with a dry terry cloth.

OVEN CLEANER
¼ cup ammonia
2 cups of warm water

Be careful of the ammonia fumes.

Turn on the oven and leave to heat up for 5 minutes. Pour ammonia and warm water in a baking dish and leave in the warmed oven overnight. This will loosen the grime in the oven, which you can then clean with an ammonia-based cleaner or soap and water. You can also scour with a paste of bicarb soda and water.

CLEANING SILVER
This method works by a chemical reaction of the aluminium, salt and bicarb soda. Put the plug in the kitchen sink. Lay a piece of aluminium foil on the base of the sink and add your silverware. Pour in enough boiling water to cover the silver.
Add one teaspoon of bicarb soda and one teaspoon of salt to the water. Let it sit for about ten minutes. The tarnish will disappear without you touching it.

CREAMY SOFT SCRUBBER
Simply pour about ½ cup of bicarb into a bowl, and add enough liquid soap to make a texture like very thick cream. Scoop the mixture onto a sponge, and start scrubbing. This is the perfect recipe for cleaning the bath and shower because it rinses easily and doesnt leave grit.
Note: Add 1 teaspoon of vegetable glycerin to the mixture and store in a sealed glass jar, to keep the product moist. Otherwise just make as much as you need at a time.

WINDOW CLEANER # 1
¼ - ½ teaspoon liquid or grated soap
3 tablespoons vinegar
2 cups water 
spray bottle
Put all the ingredients into a spray bottle, shake it up a bit, and use as you would a commercial brand. The soap in this recipe is important. It cuts the wax residue from the commercial brands you might have used in the past.

WINDOW CLEANER # 2
Vinegar and newspapers

Pour a little vinegar onto a sheet of newspaper and wipe windows. Remove all the grime and polish the window with a clean sheet of newspaper.

FURNITURE (WOOD) POLISH 
½ teaspoon olive oil
¼ cup vinegar or fresh lemon juice

Mix the ingredients in a glass jar. Dab a soft rag into the solution and wipe onto wooden surfaces. Seal in the glass jar and store indefinitely.

FLOOR CLEANER  tiles, vinyl or laminate
½ cup white vinegar plus 2 litres hot water in a bucket and a clean mop will clean up all but the worst floor. If you have a really dirty floor to deal with, add a squirt of homemade laundry liquid to this mix.

MOP CLEANING
A clean mop is a necessity when cleaning floors. If you start with a dirty mop youll just loosen the dirt on the mop by making it wet again and then spread that on the floor. When you finished your cleaning jobs, rinse the mop out to get rid of the loose dirt then let it soak in the bucket half filled with water and a ¼ cup of bleach. Let the mop soak for 30 minutes, rinse the bleach out and dry the mop in the sun.

WOODEN FLOOR CLEANER - Ammonia will strip floor wax (one cup to a bucket of hot water)
2 tablespoons homemade vegetable soap - grated 
½ cup vinegar 
500 mls strong black tea
bucket warm water
Combine all the ingredients in the bucket and apply with a cotton mop.

REMOVING CRAYONS FROM A PAINTED WALL
Add a few drops of water to some bicarb and make a thick paste. Wipe over the crayon marks and scrub off with a terry cloth.

HOMEMADE OLIVE OIL AND COCONUT OIL SOAP
This is the recipe for another soap I use. It's a very simple soap that is nourishing and free of harmful additives. It is basically a castile soap with coconut oil added for its good lathering qualities.

Here is the recipe:
800mls of cheap olive oil - the low grade stuff is fine for this.
200mls coconut oil - you can get it from health food stores and Asian supermarkets.
130g caustic soda - from hardware stores or supermarket
400mls rain water
Make the soap up according to the instructions in the soap making tutorial post.

HOMEMADE TOOTHPASTE
¼ cup Olssons cooking salt or any natural sea salt.
¼ cup bicarb soda

Make up ½ cup at a time and store it in a sealed jar. Just sprinkle some of the powder onto your toothbrush and clean your teeth in the normal way. This powder is bitter and takes a little while to get used to but it works well. I don't notice the taste now. You could add a few drops of peppermint essential oil to mask the taste.

HOMEMADE SHAMPOO - I also wash my hair with my homemade soap
This works very well. Say goodbye to all those expense hairdresser shampoos. Its great for dandruff too.
Dissolve a tablespoon of bicarb soda in a cup of water. If youve got children, it might be better doing this in a squirt bottle.
Wet hair thoroughly and apply the mixture to the hair, massaging it in well.
To rinse, just run water through your hair, or you could use a splash of vinegar. The vinegar smell will go when your hair is dry.
Youll be amazed at how good your hair feels. It will be clean and healthy.
This is an excellent shampoo for long and frizzy hair or short hair.

HOMEMADE DEODORANT
Add some bicarb to a shaker and use that. Dabbing a bit of bicarb under your arms is very effective as long as you wash every day.

HOMEMAKERS LOG BOOK
Its a great organisational tool and safety measure to keep a record of all the cleansers you use. If you ever have an accident with the cleansers, youll need to tell the doctor what the ingredients are so I recommend you keep your recipes together in a Homemakers Log Book. You can also keep food recipes in it as well as printed information you need in your home. I have made a Home Log from a three-ringed binder. That way I can add and remove pages when necessary. There is more about the Homemakers Log here.

Most of the ingredients for these recipes will be found in supermarkets in Australia. If you're in another country, I'd really appreciate you letting us know where you find your ingredients. Thank you ladies. : )



EJS said:


> What did your mom use for the laundry soap? I make my own as DH is allergic to so much that is out there.
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

very funny Shirley - I think he shared some of it with us this year. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------



## iamsam

we are so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa with us wilderness2000 - hope you had a good time and will join us again soon - and often - we are here all week - plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger.

sam



wilderness2000 said:


> Going to make the Crunchy Refrigerator salad. Thanks for the recipe !


----------



## busyworkerbee

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh ... meringues???


No. I enjoyed a very rare treat of caramel filled short bread biscuits with my normal caramel coffee.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> This is awesome, I an going to ask my sis grow me a few luffas this year. If she does I'll have to make her some of the soaps.


 :?: Grow luffas?? How, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good - think it I would be good also using thighs.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I was looking at your salad recipe & came across this recipe, looks good.
> 
> http://www.southernplate.com/2013/08/slow-cooker-angel-chicken.html


----------



## iamsam

good to know - I was worried he was in that smash up the other day on i94 - lots of semi's in that wreck.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> The weather is fairly nice, it was 49F today, supposed to be warmer tomorrow then go down on Monday or Tuesday to the 20s or 30s depending on how accurate the weather is.
> Thank you, David called just a bit ago, he thought he'd be able to make it home tonight but the wind going through Iowa really slowed him down so he'll be home around 9 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


as always you do beautiful work, all are lovely and really nice colors :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


Another answered prayer  So happy you are home rest well and my the angel of sleep be with you through the night.


----------



## iamsam

now that is the way to start the day.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> No. I enjoyed a very rare treat of caramel filled short bread biscuits with my normal caramel coffee.


----------



## iamsam

you put seeds in the ground and they grow on a lovely vine.

I think they would be a hoot to grow.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :?: Grow luffas?? How, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


  Glad it went so well and you're already back with us.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> this is as good a time as any - I wish I had the url as to where I found this but laundry detergent is first but there are a lot of good ideas for making a lot of stuff instead of buying it.
> 
> sam
> 
> HOMEMADE CLEANING RECIPES LAUNDRY
> 
> Laundry Liquid
> Makes 10 litres
> You may add any essential oil of your choice to these homemade cleaners. Oils like tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender or rose are ideal but are not an essential ingredient. They are not necessary to the recipe but do not detract from the effectiveness by adding them. Use essential oil and not a fragrant oil.
> 
> Ingredients
> 1½ litres water
> 1 bar Sunlight or generic laundry soap or any similar pure laundry soap, grated on a cheese grater OR 1 cup of Lux flakes
> ½ cup washing soda  NOT baking or bicarb soda
> ½ cup borax
> 
> Tools
> Saucepan
> 10 litre bucket
> Slotted spoon or wooden spoon for mixing
> Into a medium sized saucepan add 1½ litres of water and the soap. Over a medium heat, stir this until it is completely dissolved. Make sure the soap dissolves properly or the mixture will separate when cold.
> 
> Add the washing soda and borax. Stir until thickened, and remove from heat.
> 
> Pour this mixture into your 9-10 litre bucket then fill the bucket with hot water from the tap. Stir to combine all the ingredients. The laundry liquid will thicken up more as it cools. When cool, store in a plastic container. I use one of those 10 litre flat plastic box containers with a lid. Use ¼ cup of mixture per load or monitor to see what works well for you. I keep a ¼ cup measuring scoop in the box to measure the mixture into the washing machine.
> 
> This detergent will not make suds when you wash as it does not contain the chemicals that supermarket detergents add to make suds. You do not need suds to wash your clothes or for the detergent to be effective. The agitation of the washing machine does most of the washing. Additives loosen the dirt and grease. If you use the greywater from your laundry on your garden, leave out the borax.
> All these washing aids are suitable for top loaders AND front loaders. I have been using them in my front loader machines for years with no ill effects.
> 
> So, lets do a costing on this first recipe of 10 litres of laundry liquid.
> These prices are a bit old, I'd say today in Australia it would cost about $2
> 
> Lux Flakes - $5.50
> Sunlight soap 4 pack - $2.47
> Homebrand laundry soap 4 pack - $1.39
> Borax 500 grams - $2.55
> Washing Soda 750 grams - $1.65
> Ill use the median soap price (Sunlight) for my calculations.
> 1 bar of Sunlight soap = 61 cents
> ½ cup borax = 63 cents
> ½ cup washing soda = 55 cents
> Total comes to $1.79 for 10 litres of laundry liquid. The equivalent amount of national brand, TV advertised detergent is currently $4.30 for a litre in a refill pack. So, $4.30 x 10 = $43.00 for the same amount.
> And it works too!
> There is also a powdered version of this recipe. I like the liquid because you can use it for stain removal too, but the powder is much easier to make up. I am now using the powder for my washing and the I usually have about a litre of the liquid made up for general cleaning.
> 
> CONCENTRATED LAUNDRY POWDER - this is the powder I use in my front loader
> 4 cups grated laundry or homemade soap or soap flakes (Lux)
> 2 cups borax
> 2 cups washing soda
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use 2 tablespoons per wash. Again, this powder will not make suds and again, this is perfectly okay.
> 
> HEAVY DUTY WASHING POWDER
> For use on workers greasy or dirty overalls, football and sports uniforms or fabric that has food spills.
> 2 cups grated Napisan soap
> 2 cups grated laundry or homemade soap
> 2 cups borax
> 2 cups washing soda
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use two tablespoons per wash. The powder will not make suds.
> 
> For a very heavily stained load of washing or tradespersons clothes, if you have a top loader turn the machine off when the powder is completely dissolved. In a front loader, operate the machine to dissolve the powder and then stop the machine for an hour to soak the clothes. Leave to soak for an hour, or overnight, and then turn the machine on and continue washing as normal.
> NEVER EVER mix ammonia and bleach together. It will form a gas that could kill you.
> STAIN REMOVER #1
> ½ cup ammonia
> ½ cup homemade laundry liquid
> ½ cup water
> 
> Mix all these ingredients well, and store in marked spray bottle.
> Make sure you mark all your bottles so you know what they contain. If you reuse a bottle that previously contained other cleansers, make sure the bottle is completely clean and marked before you fill it with your homemade cleanser.
> 
> STAIN REMOVER #2
> ¼ cup borax or washing soda
> 2 cups cold water
> 
> Sponge on and let dry, or soak the fabric in borax mixture before washing in soap and cold water.
> 
> STAIN REMOVER #3
> ¼ cup hydrogen peroxide
> ¼ cup water
> 
> Mix together and dab onto stain. Leave two hours and repeat if necessary. Good on white clothes.
> 
> FABRIC SOFTENER
> ½ cup white vinegar in final rinse
> 
> NAPPY SOAKER and WHITENER (DIAPERS)
> Bicarb soda is a good pre-soaker for soiled nappies. Dissolve ¼ cup of bicarb soda in a bucket of warm water, soak for at least an hour or overnight, then wash the nappies in hot water with homemade laundry liquid. Add ½ cup of vinegar to the final rinse and let them dry in the sun.
> 
> KITCHEN
> 
> ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #1 - do not use on aluminium
> 1 tablespoon ammonia
> 1 tablespoon liquid soap or homemade laundry detergent
> 2 cups hot water
> Combine in a spray bottle. Pour in hot water, screw on the spray bottle top and shake until completely dissolved. This cleaner can be stored in this spray bottle, so mark it HOMEMADE ALL PURPOSE CLEANER with a permanent marker.
> Spray the cleaner on surfaces you wish to clean. Use your terry cloth to rub on as you go. For hard to move grease or dirt, leave the cleanser on for a few minutes before wiping it off.
> 
> ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #2
> ½ cup washing soda
> 2 litres warm water
> Mix together and store in a sealed plastic container that is marked with the name.
> Can be used as a floor cleaner  tiles, laminate or vinyl or for general cleaning of walls, counter tops or sinks.
> 
> SINK CLEANER
> Combine equal parts of bicarb soda and course salt to scrub hard to move dirt and grease. This is an abrasive but it will make the sink shine. Finish off with a litre of water in the sink, add a cap full of liquid bleach and remove the plug. Youll sanitise and clean the pipes at the same time. Wipe with a dry terry cloth.
> 
> OVEN CLEANER
> ¼ cup ammonia
> 2 cups of warm water
> 
> Be careful of the ammonia fumes.
> 
> Turn on the oven and leave to heat up for 5 minutes. Pour ammonia and warm water in a baking dish and leave in the warmed oven overnight. This will loosen the grime in the oven, which you can then clean with an ammonia-based cleaner or soap and water. You can also scour with a paste of bicarb soda and water.
> 
> CLEANING SILVER
> This method works by a chemical reaction of the aluminium, salt and bicarb soda. Put the plug in the kitchen sink. Lay a piece of aluminium foil on the base of the sink and add your silverware. Pour in enough boiling water to cover the silver.
> Add one teaspoon of bicarb soda and one teaspoon of salt to the water. Let it sit for about ten minutes. The tarnish will disappear without you touching it.
> 
> CREAMY SOFT SCRUBBER
> Simply pour about ½ cup of bicarb into a bowl, and add enough liquid soap to make a texture like very thick cream. Scoop the mixture onto a sponge, and start scrubbing. This is the perfect recipe for cleaning the bath and shower because it rinses easily and doesnt leave grit.
> Note: Add 1 teaspoon of vegetable glycerin to the mixture and store in a sealed glass jar, to keep the product moist. Otherwise just make as much as you need at a time.
> 
> WINDOW CLEANER # 1
> ¼ - ½ teaspoon liquid or grated soap
> 3 tablespoons vinegar
> 2 cups water
> spray bottle
> Put all the ingredients into a spray bottle, shake it up a bit, and use as you would a commercial brand. The soap in this recipe is important. It cuts the wax residue from the commercial brands you might have used in the past.
> 
> WINDOW CLEANER # 2
> Vinegar and newspapers
> 
> Pour a little vinegar onto a sheet of newspaper and wipe windows. Remove all the grime and polish the window with a clean sheet of newspaper.
> 
> FURNITURE (WOOD) POLISH
> ½ teaspoon olive oil
> ¼ cup vinegar or fresh lemon juice
> 
> Mix the ingredients in a glass jar. Dab a soft rag into the solution and wipe onto wooden surfaces. Seal in the glass jar and store indefinitely.
> 
> FLOOR CLEANER  tiles, vinyl or laminate
> ½ cup white vinegar plus 2 litres hot water in a bucket and a clean mop will clean up all but the worst floor. If you have a really dirty floor to deal with, add a squirt of homemade laundry liquid to this mix.
> 
> MOP CLEANING
> A clean mop is a necessity when cleaning floors. If you start with a dirty mop youll just loosen the dirt on the mop by making it wet again and then spread that on the floor. When you finished your cleaning jobs, rinse the mop out to get rid of the loose dirt then let it soak in the bucket half filled with water and a ¼ cup of bleach. Let the mop soak for 30 minutes, rinse the bleach out and dry the mop in the sun.
> 
> WOODEN FLOOR CLEANER - Ammonia will strip floor wax (one cup to a bucket of hot water)
> 2 tablespoons homemade vegetable soap - grated
> ½ cup vinegar
> 500 mls strong black tea
> bucket warm water
> Combine all the ingredients in the bucket and apply with a cotton mop.
> 
> REMOVING CRAYONS FROM A PAINTED WALL
> Add a few drops of water to some bicarb and make a thick paste. Wipe over the crayon marks and scrub off with a terry cloth.
> 
> HOMEMADE OLIVE OIL AND COCONUT OIL SOAP
> This is the recipe for another soap I use. It's a very simple soap that is nourishing and free of harmful additives. It is basically a castile soap with coconut oil added for its good lathering qualities.
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 800mls of cheap olive oil - the low grade stuff is fine for this.
> 200mls coconut oil - you can get it from health food stores and Asian supermarkets.
> 130g caustic soda - from hardware stores or supermarket
> 400mls rain water
> Make the soap up according to the instructions in the soap making tutorial post.
> 
> HOMEMADE TOOTHPASTE
> ¼ cup Olssons cooking salt or any natural sea salt.
> ¼ cup bicarb soda
> 
> Make up ½ cup at a time and store it in a sealed jar. Just sprinkle some of the powder onto your toothbrush and clean your teeth in the normal way. This powder is bitter and takes a little while to get used to but it works well. I don't notice the taste now. You could add a few drops of peppermint essential oil to mask the taste.
> 
> HOMEMADE SHAMPOO - I also wash my hair with my homemade soap
> This works very well. Say goodbye to all those expense hairdresser shampoos. Its great for dandruff too.
> Dissolve a tablespoon of bicarb soda in a cup of water. If youve got children, it might be better doing this in a squirt bottle.
> Wet hair thoroughly and apply the mixture to the hair, massaging it in well.
> To rinse, just run water through your hair, or you could use a splash of vinegar. The vinegar smell will go when your hair is dry.
> Youll be amazed at how good your hair feels. It will be clean and healthy.
> This is an excellent shampoo for long and frizzy hair or short hair.
> 
> HOMEMADE DEODORANT
> Add some bicarb to a shaker and use that. Dabbing a bit of bicarb under your arms is very effective as long as you wash every day.
> 
> HOMEMAKERS LOG BOOK
> Its a great organisational tool and safety measure to keep a record of all the cleansers you use. If you ever have an accident with the cleansers, youll need to tell the doctor what the ingredients are so I recommend you keep your recipes together in a Homemakers Log Book. You can also keep food recipes in it as well as printed information you need in your home. I have made a Home Log from a three-ringed binder. That way I can add and remove pages when necessary. There is more about the Homemakers Log here.
> 
> Most of the ingredients for these recipes will be found in supermarkets in Australia. If you're in another country, I'd really appreciate you letting us know where you find your ingredients. Thank you ladies. : )


WOW that's some good stuff you gave, will be doing some of them thanks :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> now that is the way to start the day.
> 
> sam


Note to self, when going to see Care Nurse for review, do not have these biscuits. Annette, Care Nurse, did my sugar levels about an hour and a half after I had this and they were through the roof, which got me a fasting blood test for next morning.

Also Sam, could you use the silver cleaner you gave us for jewellry? I am curious as I have some plated costume stuff that really needs a clean as well as a silver charm bracelet.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> you put seeds in the ground and they grow on a lovely vine.
> 
> I think they would be a hoot to grow.
> 
> sam


Seeds? Wonder if I can find some.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Seeds? Wonder if I can find some.


Check out amazon for the seeds, that is what my sis did wen she bought hers.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 24 January 14
> 
> Goodness  you should hear the wind blowing around the house  the trees are really bending in the breeze. Its 11° outside but the windchill is below zero. Friday is grocery shopping day for heidi and I needed a few things so I went along. I had forgotten just how cold you can get from car to store even though heidi made me get out right at the door and then she went and parked. Lots of people shopping  more snow predicted along with high winds.
> 
> My bedroom stays fairly cool so I have a little heater here at my feet and puff kitty on my lap so I am toasty warm. When I got up this morning hickory wanted out  I dont think she was out any longer than it took to do her thing and she was back inside  went immediately to my bed and crawled in when I had just gotten out  you could see her snuggle down into the electric blanket. She was still there when I left.
> 
> Soup weather for sure  and this is one of my favorites  however  I have never seen yellow peas  think it is a Canadian thing  according to whoever wrote up this recipe. I think green peas would work just as well.
> 
> Oh the receipts sound soooo good. I will be trying them for sure. The cheese cake is a must,it will go good with fresh marmalade.
> Glad you have a heater to help keep it warm on the colder days. I have been lucky not too much wind or snow yesterday.
> I find yellow peas at walmart occasionally here. They had them every where in Canada, I always sub green peas for the yellow.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and good evening from Surrey. Cold and wet here but have a nice log fire burning in the hearth and just about to have coffee and a slice of Christmas cake before I head off to bed.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone.


A fire and christmas cake sounds like a nice way to spend the evening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam! Love the soup recipes - going shopping tomorrow - will have to pick up a couple of ingredients I'm lacking. Just dropping in to say hi - we are leaving in a few minutes - movie night at church. Don't think we'll have a big crowd, it's really cold and the wind makes it worse, as I'm sure you know!! The lady who usually makes the popcorn has gone south (smart gal), so it looks like Bob and I will be the popcorn poppers tonight.
> 
> By the way, Lili is much better, she is still sleeping more than usual but she is her normal happy self when she isn't sleeping. Love and prayers, Paula


 Seth would love to be there helping make the popcorn. 
It is good to hear Lili is feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> What did your mom use for the laundry soap? I make my own as DH is allergic to so much that is out there.
> EJ


I know she got lard from one of the local butchers, rendered it down(what a smell that makes), it was mixed with lye. I 'm not sure if there was anything else. I can ask her for her receipt, I am sure she still has the book. Here is a a receipt, it is pretty close to what I remember.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4759100_make-natural-lye-soap-home.html


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


Wow you have had a busy day. The sun set is gorgeous and wow on your knitting. you sure knit fast.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from an overcast Brisbane, SE Queensland.
> 
> The sun is trying to peak through the clouds.
> 
> Almost time for morning tea. Enjoy my offering today.


Why thank, lovely tea and meringues mmmm.


----------



## iamsam

you can always try a small spot and see how it works - I don't know why not.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Note to self, when going to see Care Nurse for review, do not have these biscuits. Annette, Care Nurse, did my sugar levels about an hour and a half after I had this and they were through the roof, which got me a fasting blood test for next morning.
> 
> Also Sam, could you use the silver cleaner you gave us for jewellry? I am curious as I have some plated costume stuff that really needs a clean as well as a silver charm bracelet.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> since purplefi just made marmalade maybe she will make us a batch of these ----- sam
> 
> Ginger Orange Marmalade Scones!
> 
> Yield: 8 scones
> About This Recipe
> "Yummy in your tummy! A subtle taste of ginger combined with orange marmalade. What's not to like? All wrapped up in a mouth-watering melt-in-your mouth scone!"
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 cups flour
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 cup butter, chilled cut into pieces
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger ( or more for a more gingery taste)
> 1/4 cup orange marmalade ( chunky kind with bits of orange peel)
> 1 egg
> 1/4 cup milk
> sugar
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat oven to 400°F.
> 
> Mix flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and ginger together.
> 
> Add the egg, marmalade and mix.
> 
> Add in the butter and use a fork or pastry cutter to blend into mixture until it is crumbly.
> 
> Add milk slowly and mix until the dough comes together. Add more milk if needed. Dough should come together so that you can roll it out.
> 
> Place dough on a board and gently bring it together.
> 
> Divide into half.
> 
> Press down on each half until a circle is made. Repeat with the other half.
> 
> Using a knife, cut each cirle into 4 and place on parchment lined baking sheet.
> 
> Sprinkle a little sugar on each scone.
> 
> Bake for 10 minutes or until golden brown.
> 
> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size: 1 (77 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 279.3 - Total Fat 12.6g - Dietary Fiber 0.9g
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipeprint.do?rid=399570


These might have to be a to make today, seems the oven will already be on for the cheese cake.


----------



## iamsam

I really think it is time I was in bed --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and just ran across this recipe - gluten free - maybe alan could eat these - and you could use fat-free cheese -- sam
> 
> Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits
> 
> YUM!!!!!! Soon I will have the entire week ends meals :-D :-D am loving it. These will go perfectly with the celery soup that will be lunch today. I have changed the chicken stock to vegetable so Chrissy can have it too.
> 
> Celery Soup
> Serves: 1
> Ingredients:
> 4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
> 1 garlic clove, chopped
> 1/2 onion, chopped
> 7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
> 1 tbs 915ml) olive oil
> 
> To Serve:
> 1 tbs (15ml) double cream
> freshly chopped parsley
> 
> Method:
> 
> Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.
> 
> Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.
> 
> Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.
> 
> To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I really think it is time I was in bed --- sam


I think so too Sam it is very late, very very late or very early morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Goos morning from a rather windy but milder Great Bend. It is -10C/14F at 04:21 a few snow showers according to my little weather station. 

Today's morning coffee. 

Healing energy for all those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Jeepers another week already! Back soon just trying to catch up a bit on last week..... I need more time LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> since purplefi just made marmalade maybe she will make us a batch of these ----- sam
> 
> Ginger Orange Marmalade Scones!
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 
> You have mentioned the dreaded word - GINGER - I absolutely hate the taste of ginger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> However I will gladly make the scones minus that terrible ingredient
> :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a very wet West of Scotland, it's still so dark out there (11am) that I've had to put the lights on. :roll: I'll need to go out shortly as we've got friends coming to stay over tonight and I forgot one or two things when I was last at the supermarket. I had a really good sleep last night which made up for the night before's insomnia.
Pup lover - That's a lovely photo of you and DH.
Poledra - Great pics...you're another one who seems to get so much done, and I don't mean just knitting!
Railyn - So glad to hear your op is over and you're back home. I was thinking about you on Thursday and hoping it would all go well. Take care and rest now.
Rookie - Enjoy your few days with the GKs, I'm sure you will! Give Isla an extra cuddle from me.
EJS - Pleased to hear that Georgia is better now, it's amazing how quickly little ones bounce back.
Welcome to the newbies and hello again DonnieK, nice to see you here again.
Off now to get dressed and battle my way downtown. Speak later.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Had a long lie in and have just finished my breakfast. Going to walk down to town as it is dry at the moment, but lots of rain is forecast again.

Hope everyone is having a good week-end.

Happy hugs to all

Saturday photos.....


----------



## grandma susan

good morning everybody. As purple says, the weather is kind today. We live about 3/400 miles apart and you'd be suprised how our weather differs. I intended (and still do) to have an easy day today and just stitch up a couple of wips, BUT Ive had a phone call and I'm getting visitors for coffee, and thats ok too. 

hope you all have a great Saturday whatever you do.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know she got lard from one of the local butchers, rendered it down(what a smell that makes), it was mixed with lye. I 'm not sure if there was anything else. I can ask her for her receipt, I am sure she still has the book. Here is a a receipt, it is pretty close to what I remember.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4759100_make-natural-lye-soap-home.html


In NZ I remember someone rendering mutton fat, before adding the lye- pong seems part of the process- what ever your fat source!


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, all your recipes sound delicious. well if you are sick and tired of the cold, please send us some along with much needed rain. It is bone dry here in Southern California and we desperately need it. Thanks again for hosting this tea party and yes....it is the last week of January...where has the first month of 2014 gone?


----------



## jknappva

May be old but it is MY truck....LOL[/quote]

That's the way my daughter feels about her truck although it's not as old as yours...I think hers is about 6 or 7 years old but I'm sure she'll have it as long as you've had yours. She had to replace the transmission a couple of years ago. I was surprised since it wasn't that old. But from the way she talks, all her friends use it so it's their work horse whenever they need a truck.
She lives near Houston and said yesterday that her son (he's 11 yrs old) was just amazed because yesterday morning the truck door was frozen shut!! They don't get freezing temperatures and snow very often!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


Sure have missed you. But seeing all you've knitted, I can understand your not being online!!
Hope David is staying safe with his travels. Are you completely well now? I've been fighting a cold for the last 3 or 4 days....thank goodness for Zicam....so far, it's holding it's own against the sniffles, sneezes and general ickiness!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


That's wonderful news, Marilyn. Praying everything will continue being easy for you!!
Hugs, sister of my heart!!
junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Glad to hear that you are home and things went well. Rest up, dear lady.
> 
> Got my van back tonight. Driving home was not fun, very windy and blowing snow. Bitterly cold out, so glad to get back to the house.
> 
> Started a green pair of socks, toe up this time. Haven't decided on the pattern yet. Don't have the toe area done yet. Still haven't finished the yellow ones. Got on youtube ladt night and found the solution to my pattern problem. Was reading it wrong; but would have helped if designer would have numbered the rows. But, have both heels done and feel confident that I can do gusseted heels now!
> 
> Dawn, love the new avatar. You both look so happy. Welcome to all the newcomers.
> 
> Off to knit or sleep, not sure which right now.
> 
> Be safe,
> 
> Kathy


SO glad you got home safely from the garage. Are you taking off a few days? Or do you have to wait for the DOT to inspect your van?
Glad you solved your problem with the socks. Since I don't do patterns on mine...they're easy to do but nothing exciting. I'm working on a sweater in the round started from the bottom up with no seams. But it's just plain knitting at the moment......BORING! But since I won't to finish it this winter, I'll keep plugging away.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


Oh, so true. God definitely has a sense of humor!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


Railyn so glad you are home and things went well!!{{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Goos morning from a rather windy but milder Great Bend. It is -10C/14F at 04:21 a few snow showers according to my little weather station.
> 
> Today's morning coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for all those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


MMM....lovely coffee and croissants...my gosh, Caren, you're having a warm spell. I'm sure the temp won't stay that high very long.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Good that lili is getting better- in fact a child sleeping more and being bright while awake sounds perfect.
Some good recipes, especially like the sound of the orange marmalade scones.
Wonderful that surgery went so smoothly Rilyn. But give youself time to recover- takes more out of you than you expect and the anesthetic hangs around for a fair while.
Can't remember if anything else- especially as I got through to page 4 and then stopped to a Fish Lips Heel for the first time. Think I like it, need to see how it feels once the socks are finished. This is on the 2 at a time on 2 circulars so very new for me these socks. I will still give my own heel as an option in the workshop though I may link through to the Fish Lips Heel but it is a paid pattern (very expensive at $1 though!) so a few may not want to pay the $1 and when possible I like to avoid giving patterns they need to buy. Somtimes of course it can't be avoided if what are teaching only comes with a paid pattern (like the ASJ).
Well off to bed now. Very warm day tomorrow unfortunatelly as will be at the cricket all day (well planning on going to Stranded in Oz for her yarn sale- the lady who dyes the yarn for my Knitting Club first. Went online to check out the train times and discovered that all public transport tomorrow is free.
Tomorrow is AUstralia Day which commerates the day the First Fleet landed in Botany Bay thus beginning the European history of Australia. So for the other AUstralians here it is already Australia Day. Normally it is a public Holiday but becuase it is a Sunday Monday is the public holiday instead.
So be back sometime Monday I would imagine- wonder how many pages I will have then as I have just finsihed 4 of 9. Going to read a book in bed for a while as David is away I don't need to read a machine. Would have gone a while ago except got caught up in the new heel.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Had a long lie in and have just finished my breakfast. Going to walk down to town as it is dry at the moment, but lots of rain is forecast again.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end.
> 
> Happy hugs to all
> 
> Saturday photos.....


I know your garden visitors appreciate the free food!
Enjoy your walk and I hope the rain doesn't catch you.
Unfortunately, they're talking the 's' word for us again. This snow from Tues. is still hanging on. My mom used to say "it's laying around waiting for more". Hope she's wrong this time. I'm so over snow! LOL! As if that matters.
LOL!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad everything went well. Was praying for you off and on all day. God is so good. Take it easy as surgery is surgery and heal well.


Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very funny Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very funny Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very funny Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very funny Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi there Wilderness2000 don't think we've met. Welcome to the tea party where the table always has room for one more and the tea pot never is empty. Glad to see you join us.


wilderness2000 said:


> Going to make the Crunchy Refrigerator salad. Thanks for the recipe !


----------



## Gweniepooh

Charlotte80 said:


> I haven't seen the topsy turvey knit dolls. I am blessed to have several little GGD's.


Here is one that was free in case you are interested


----------



## Pup lover

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html

Here us the receipt that I use, you dont have to cook anything just boil water works out to about $1.00 a quart jar and a jar lasts about 6 weeks depending on how much laundry I do.

Fels naptha .97 a bar 1 bar does 2 quart jars
Washing soda $3.39 about 14 quarts to a box
Borax $3.69 about 14 quarts to a box

DGS is up must go make pancakes


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Goos morning from a rather windy but milder Great Bend. It is -10C/14F at 04:21 a few snow showers according to my little weather station.
> 
> Today's morning coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for all those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


Breakfast is served, and I am ready, have coffee, :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and mild Surrey. Had a long lie in and have just finished my breakfast. Going to walk down to town as it is dry at the moment, but lots of rain is forecast again.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end.
> 
> Happy hugs to all
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Goes perfectly with my coffee.


----------



## Charlotte80

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is one that was free in case you are interested


Thank you so much, she is really cute and I am sure that any little girl would love to have her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I remember my Mom doing the same---I don't know if she did anything further for our bath soap (no showers in our house) or did the same as for the laundry soap bars. I don't remember any molds, etc. She made it in a cast aluminum wash stand---I remember big hunks wrapped in freezer paper and then we'd chop off sections as we needed them.



NanaCaren said:


> I know she got lard from one of the local butchers, rendered it down(what a smell that makes), it was mixed with lye. I 'm not sure if there was anything else. I can ask her for her receipt, I am sure she still has the book. Here is a a receipt, it is pretty close to what I remember.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4759100_make-natural-lye-soap-home.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I made some of that once, and I even grew the luffa gourds to put it in. I want a place I can put some gourds to grow. Too, too hot and dry here.
> 
> DD and I were just talking about baking something tomorrow. She and I can have sugar, but I need sugar free for him; we found some Stevia crystals at the store I am going to try (not crazy about Splenda). Anyway, we'll likely do a goodie or two tomorrow. We got the laundry done--don't like the laundromat but couldn't put it off any longer! I still have to put it away but I'll do that later. Worked today, then laundry, then fixed supper, so I'm ready for some knitting time.
> 
> Welcome to the new voices, and hugs & blessings to all!


I LOVE the idea of the louffa gourd soap. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You all might just get me making soap again. :wink: So much inspiration with this group.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off to knit a bit myself. Oh yeah, had my little luv truck towed into shop and got a call a little while ago. OUCH! Going to be a bit over $1000 but it still is better than car payments and I do love my little junky funky truck.
> Getting 2 new fuel pumps (one internal one external), new radiator & hoses, and new serpentine belt. Will get a general tune up also in a few weeks. But it will run like a charm then. May be old but it is MY truck....LOL


Sorry the bill is so high. YIKES


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful time with your company....I especially like visitors during these dreary months...seems to lighten everyone's mood.



KateB said:


> Good morning from a very wet West of Scotland, it's still so dark out there (11am) that I've had to put the lights on. :roll: I'll need to go out shortly as we've got friends coming to stay over tonight and I forgot one or two things when I was last at the supermarket. I had a really good sleep last night which made up for the night before's insomnia.
> Pup lover - That's a lovely photo of you and DH.
> Poledra - Great pics...you're another one who seems to get so much done, and I don't mean just knitting!
> Railyn - So glad to hear your op is over and you're back home. I was thinking about you on Thursday and hoping it would all go well. Take care and rest now.
> Rookie - Enjoy your few days with the GKs, I'm sure you will! Give Isla an extra cuddle from me.
> EJS - Pleased to hear that Georgia is better now, it's amazing how quickly little ones bounce back.
> Welcome to the newbies and hello again DonnieK, nice to see you here again.
> Off now to get dressed and battle my way downtown. Speak later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have fun with the little guy....are you going to make the bear pancakes shown earlier (last week's party?)---they look like fun to try.



Pup lover said:


> http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html
> 
> Here us the receipt that I use, you dont have to cook anything just boil water works out to about $1.00 a quart jar and a jar lasts about 6 weeks depending on how much laundry I do.
> 
> Fels naptha .97 a bar 1 bar does 2 quart jars
> Washing soda $3.39 about 14 quarts to a box
> Borax $3.69 about 14 quarts to a box
> 
> DGS is up must go make pancakes


----------



## agnescr

hello from a blustery wet Fife I have not caught up on last weeks KTP (or the week's before) and already on page 10 here oh well i will just have to skim through them and see if i can make any sense of them  
I hope that the weather is being a bit kinder to all of you and that the snow/rain is letting up but I see from the news that the poor folk struggling with the flood in the south are due more rain,my thought go out to them.
i have been working hard on my project for Purplefi's beading class along with other knitting and patchwork projects so the week has been full.
Healing thought for anyone.. KP'ers or family/friends with health issues.
now to see if I can find the link to the beading workshop ...seem to have lost it


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> it's so good to hear from you donniek - I think you were the point of discussion a few days back wondering if anyone had heard from you and how you were. it is always good to know you are ok. I am not a venison eater - I have eaten if when a guest and it is served (shades of my father's upbringing) - but the stew doesn't sound too bad. what is backstrap? I'm thinking molasses but I never thought of putting it in stew.
> 
> sam


The back strap is what I think is properly called the loin of the deer. We usually cook that part by cooking a few pieces of bacon, then browning the loin in the bacon fat. Then add water & a brown gravy mix to it after draining the fat & slow roast for about 2 hrs. Most of the deer meat in our house get turned into sausage, salami or jerky.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> What did your mom use for the laundry soap? I make my own as DH is allergic to so much that is out there.
> EJ


If it hasn't already been asked, how do you make your own soap? I'll bet Sam has posted this before as he has given us so many useful tips. Will have to do a search later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Brantley and I grew them many years ago.


thewren said:


> you put seeds in the ground and they grow on a lovely vine.
> 
> I think they would be a hoot to grow.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

June the truck originally was my dad's. Then 3 of the grandkids learned to drive and it was there's for awhile. Since the last grandchild is mine I now have had the truck for the last 20 years. It has good tires, rebuilt transmission, new windshield, new brakes and now this other new stuff. Needs work desperately on the interior (male GC was really rough on truck) but it is the workhorse as you say. Just sentimental about it. Would rather have it restored and ac added than any new truck. quote=jknappva]May be old but it is MY truck....LOL[/quote]

That's the way my daughter feels about her truck although it's not as old as yours...I think hers is about 6 or 7 years old but I'm sure she'll have it as long as you've had yours. She had to replace the transmission a couple of years ago. I was surprised since it wasn't that old. But from the way she talks, all her friends use it so it's their work horse whenever they need a truck.
She lives near Houston and said yesterday that her son (he's 11 yrs old) was just amazed because yesterday morning the truck door was frozen shut!! They don't get freezing temperatures and snow very often!
junek[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really have a run of the double, triple, quadruple posts going today..


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen, sorry to hear about the truck...yes, less than having to get a different one; but hurts the pocketbook just the same. So happy that DH is a gear head and can do most vehicle repairs...DGS swung open the car door and it hit a car in the H.S. parking lot and cracked a side blinker light - it's just the plastic casing, but still cost almost $100 for the part from a car scrap yard. DH tracked down the part and then will use the H.S. auto shop to make the repairs next week...DD is very happy---otherwise the bodyshop would have cost over $200 for a new part and probably $50 labor. Wish we were closer to help you out with the truck. He's always working on someone's battery, brakes, changing oil, etc. Having the auto shop to work in is wonderful--I think when we move for our retirement area, he'll have to make a connection to a H.S. somehow to retain that perk!

Going to do some basic clean up around here and maybe get something in the crock pot. DD and I are off in hunt of a a lego block storage idea...Will look at Ikea and Container Store for ideas. I looked on Pinterest and saw some large pretzel barrels (from Costco, etc.) turned into storage. DD has to decide if she's keeping them by sets or by piece colors. I like the idea of keeping the instructions in sheet protectors in a 3-ring binder (like my patterns) and then having the pieces by color...we'll see what we find. Anyone have any great ideas on how to store the lego block sets?

It's still very cold outside and more snow expected tomorrow and sub zero temperatures again for next week----maybe school will be closed again. At this rate, the summer break won't start until the middle of June to make up for the days off.

Donnie - good to see you
Railyn - hope you are resting
PurpleFi - love the photos of the birds and the garden
Paula -- glad the little one is better--venison stew sounds wonderful
Kate - Give Luke a hug from me (and from Addison & Isla)---
Caren - You mentioned tangerine cheese cake some time ago---I'll have to pull out that recipe - the orange marmalade one made me think of it...good to see Fireball Dave's recipes still around.
Dawn - give that little guy a hug from me--glad Dave is okay and love that picture of you two!
Carol - hope you're staying warm and not having too many issues with getting the ceiling fixed...hope DB and DH are doing okay.
Kathy & Poledra's Dave - be safe and warm
Kaye - good to see you; missed you -- loved the mitts. 

Be well everyone and hope today is a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning from Sunday! Ringo and I are up, he is breakfasted- and I am making a very simple foccacia bread for myself as a Sabbath treat. I wondered about English muffins but my recipe was for 4 cups and I could not be bothered halving it- maybe tomorrow? Had a good trip down to Hamilton yesterday. we left at 6 -30 a.m., getting there at 8, and were home again by about 3 pm., Ringo is so good, I think he spends most of his time asleep when I am away for an extended time- although he may do his usual ballistic when he hears a cat- next door puts bells on them- so it is a bit obvious. There was a beautiful crescent moon rising earlier- pity my camera is not up to photographing it. We are forecast cloudy, possibly with rain coming in. I've been working on my green tank top- coming up the armholes towards the neck for the back. it is basically a two row pattern with a shift so the yarn overs become purl three together, every six rows. Ends up looking a little leaf-like. The beading has gone to one side, temporarily, with the colder weather coming in- I need the tank top. The guernsey is progressing slowly- I will shortly be taking the front onto a circular with stoppers to work up the back. Then you pick up stitches and knit down the sleeves. Have not decided yet if I will work a pattern down- if I do it will be something simple.
Church later- and hopefully I will be able to find someone working at a suitable time who can take me to the lawyer on Thursday- need to find someone on morning shift! The lady who usually gives me a ride will be home from Samoa tomorrow- hope she has enjoyed her time there- she had not seen her dad for 14 years, and as he is about 85 she did not want to leave things too late. I was so lucky to have my Dad until 91. 
Prayers continuing for Charlotte's Rick and Pontuf- likely not the easiest time for them, I imagine it must be close to the time that they will be doing the burial. My plan is to get a little card and post it on Tuesday or Wednesday. We have a public holiday here tomorrow- so the buses will be on the Sunday timetable. I won't be going any where because no money till Tuesday!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I really think it is time I was in bed --- sam


4 am, what happened to in bed by midnight? New Years resolution gone already? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really like your recipe Dawn. I did one that used the same ingredients but you had to grate the fels naptha and did NOT add the boiling water. It as just a dry mix. I like your method much better....will mix some up for sure.
quote=Pup lover]http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html

Here us the receipt that I use, you dont have to cook anything just boil water works out to about $1.00 a quart jar and a jar lasts about 6 weeks depending on how much laundry I do.

Fels naptha .97 a bar 1 bar does 2 quart jars
Washing soda $3.39 about 14 quarts to a box
Borax $3.69 about 14 quarts to a box

DGS is up must go make pancakes[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Back from taking dog to vets. Got meds for skin condition and distempter/parvo shot. Missed a year somewhere in dogs age; she is now a wee bit over 8 years old. Still looks like a puppy to me. Gave her the meds when we got home and she is now calmed down.

Time for me to get something in my tummy...haven't had breakfast yet. Just enjoying catching up and sipping on my coffee.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## RookieRetiree

Signs of Spring's arrival:

1) received an email that the MW Stitches Show will be open for registration on January 28! 
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/ The show is usually in August - I'll be out on the website for sure when it opens to look through the class offerings.

2) Was looking up loufa seeds and noted that I can start ordering seeds for this year's garden. Time to get things ready for the pepper and tomato plants...

Can Spring be close by? Wouldn't know it by the weather and temperatures outside, but it has to come---just HAS TO!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Very funny Shirley.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Everybody is posting recipes for home made cleaners, I'm sure it's bewtter for us than what is in the purchased stuff. I will have to try some.

You new photo of you & DH is great.



Pup lover said:


> http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html
> 
> Here us the receipt that I use, you dont have to cook anything just boil water works out to about $1.00 a quart jar and a jar lasts about 6 weeks depending on how much laundry I do.
> 
> Fels naptha .97 a bar 1 bar does 2 quart jars
> Washing soda $3.39 about 14 quarts to a box
> Borax $3.69 about 14 quarts to a boxe cleaner
> 
> DGS is up must go make pancakes


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hmmm you have me thinking (dangerous) Rookie...perhaps I will see about starting some tomato seeds myself this year rather than buy the plants. Could set it up on the glassed in porch....


RookieRetiree said:


> Signs of Spring's arrival:
> 
> 1) received an email that the MW Stitches Show will be open for registration on January 28!
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/ The show is usually in August - I'll be out on the website for sure when it opens to look through the class offerings.
> 
> 2) Was looking up loufa seeds and noted that I can start ordering seeds for this year's garden. Time to get things ready for the pepper and tomato plants...
> 
> Can Spring be close by? Wouldn't know it by the weather and temperatures outside, but it has to come---just HAS TO!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm you have me thinking (dangerous) Rookie...perhaps I will see about starting some tomato seeds myself this year rather than buy the plants. Could set it up on the glassed in porch....


I like getting them started in those peat pots- that way I can shift them around for the sun- and simplifies the transplanting. An early start is always good for tomatoes. Or you could roll newspaper and make cups that way.


----------



## Sorlenna

Morning here--just checking in.  

If you have paper egg cartons, you can save the cup part and use those as peat pots, too. All this talk of seeds has me missing my garden!

Railyn, so happy to know you're home & on the mend! :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen

Mouth-watering tasty recipes Sam, Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Briegeen said:


> Mouth-watering tasty recipes Sam, Thank you.


And welcome to the Tea Party! from down under! do call by again and introduce yourself- Sam will welcome you himself when he gets back on line- he normally is up very late!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm you have me thinking (dangerous) Rookie...perhaps I will see about starting some tomato seeds myself this year rather than buy the plants. Could set it up on the glassed in porch....


I would have thought with you beng so far south you wouod just put the seeds in the garden? I will start some petunias mid- Feb for my pots but the others I start in mid-March, a few tomatoes at that time & more the beginning of April. I MUST control myself this year, I usually have enough beddng plants for several acres & cannot bring myself to just throw them out if I cannot giv them away. Last year I had 60 tomatoe plants, the yr before 80. What a fool.this year I promised not to put in more than 40...we will see. I keep the Nursing Home supplied with fresh tomatoes in the fall & usually a feed of corn for those who can eat it, all thoseold gardeners really appreciate the taste of something fresh.

I would love to try growing loofas but am sure even if I started the plants I would never get any. Maybe I should try anyway.
Great photos, coffe & recipes, I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on but didn't make notes.(sad I need notes to remember)
Well, time to get off here & accomplish something.
Have a good day all


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would have thought with you beng so far south you wouod just put the seeds in the garden? I will start some petunias mid- Feb for my pots but the others I start in mid-March, a few tomatoes at that time & more the beginning of April. I MUST control myself this year, I usually have enough beddng plants for several acres & cannot bring myself to just throw them out if I cannot giv them away. Last year I had 60 tomatoe plants, the yr before 80. What a fool.this year I promised not to put in more than 40...we will see. I keep the Nursing Home supplied with fresh tomatoes in the fall & usually a feed of corn for those who can eat it, all thoseold gardeners really appreciate the taste of something fresh.
> 
> I would love to try growing loofas but am sure even if I started the plants I would never get any. Maybe I should try anyway.
> Great photos, coffe & recipes, I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on but didn't make notes.(sad I need notes to remember)
> Well, time to get off here & accomplish something.
> Have a good day all


Thanks for the giggle Bonnie- that sounds like the propogation rate around here- when I get on to it- I can't bear not to try and find homes for my sturdy little plants- until I absolutely run out of space! Hence the enormous number of pots I have!


----------



## tami_ohio

I made it back again! And only had to read 12 pages to get caught up. I never did get thru all of last weeks tea party. 

I am glad to hear that those who were sick or having surgery are doing well.

Thank you for the recipes.....food and cleaner.... As soon as I find my TWO crock pots, (I think they both are in the RV instead of in the house) I will be trying the orange chicken. DD made her laundry soap and loves it. When I run out, I might give that a try.

It's snowing and blowing here in north central Ohio and 24°F. The temps are supposed to keep dropping thru the day. Yuck. But the good news is the crops will be getting the nitrogen ect. that is needed and the farmers won't need to buy/use so many chemicals to apply come spring.

I finished the Twisted Old Shale baby blanket for my DD. And even got a tiny version made. And 2 chemo caps for a friend in TX, and got those mailed. She should have them any time now. I have a crochet ripple afghan started for DD's friend. Their baby boy is due 2 weeks after DD's little girl. I started it last evening and have about 5" done on it. It's in a denim blue, Lion Brand's pound of love yarn. 

Hopefully, I can keep up this week!

Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have several plastic hospital buckets (they have to be good for something other than what they're used for in the hospital!!) I can put 4-5 peat cups in each bucket and then water from the bottom...it's how I like to keep my herbs going through the winter also...although they do get stringy after awhile and need to replanted into regular pots.



Lurker 2 said:


> I like getting them started in those peat pots- that way I can shift them around for the sun- and simplifies the transplanting. An early start is always good for tomatoes. Or you could roll newspaper and make cups that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome to the tea party...we may only be on 10 pages, but I already have 4 recipes to try and several websites I need to investigate--and that's par for the course of the tea parties..Glad you popped in; come back again real soon.



Briegeen said:


> Mouth-watering tasty recipes Sam, Thank you.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> all the high school games in the area were cancelled because of the weather. light snow but high winds - blowing the snow across roadways and drifting in the open areas. the temperature is 19° - but the wind chill in zero. and that is to last all night into tomorrow morning. sophie kitty went out for about twenty minutes - she is not back inside laying on my bed. I hope the others are all in the barn and warm. at least we have an electric bucket that keeps the water from freezing so they have fresh water. I still worry about them.
> 
> sam


I don't blame you, Sam, I'd worry about them too. We actually had a mini heat wave yesterday...got to 33 degrees ABOVE zero at 9:00 pm last night. We had about 1 1/2" of snow...light and fluffy. The temps are going down-down-down starting today and by Monday, the wind chills will be back to -35 to -40 again so looks like no school on Monday again. The kids love it but the parents have to scramble to make day care arrangements or take the day off. So is winter in Minnesota :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> this is as good a time as any - I wish I had the url as to where I found this but laundry detergent is first but there are a lot of good ideas for making a lot of stuff instead of buying it.
> 
> sam
> 
> HOMEMADE CLEANING RECIPES LAUNDRY
> 
> Laundry Liquid
> Makes 10 litres
> You may add any essential oil of your choice to these homemade cleaners. Oils like tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender or rose are ideal but are not an essential ingredient. They are not necessary to the recipe but do not detract from the effectiveness by adding them. Use essential oil and not a fragrant oil.
> 
> Ingredients
> 1½ litres water
> 1 bar Sunlight or generic laundry soap or any similar pure laundry soap, grated on a cheese grater OR 1 cup of Lux flakes
> ½ cup washing soda  NOT baking or bicarb soda
> ½ cup borax
> 
> Tools
> Saucepan
> 10 litre bucket
> Slotted spoon or wooden spoon for mixing
> Into a medium sized saucepan add 1½ litres of water and the soap. Over a medium heat, stir this until it is completely dissolved. Make sure the soap dissolves properly or the mixture will separate when cold.
> 
> Add the washing soda and borax. Stir until thickened, and remove from heat.
> 
> Pour this mixture into your 9-10 litre bucket then fill the bucket with hot water from the tap. Stir to combine all the ingredients. The laundry liquid will thicken up more as it cools. When cool, store in a plastic container. I use one of those 10 litre flat plastic box containers with a lid. Use ¼ cup of mixture per load or monitor to see what works well for you. I keep a ¼ cup measuring scoop in the box to measure the mixture into the washing machine.
> 
> This detergent will not make suds when you wash as it does not contain the chemicals that supermarket detergents add to make suds. You do not need suds to wash your clothes or for the detergent to be effective. The agitation of the washing machine does most of the washing. Additives loosen the dirt and grease. If you use the greywater from your laundry on your garden, leave out the borax.
> All these washing aids are suitable for top loaders AND front loaders. I have been using them in my front loader machines for years with no ill effects.
> 
> So, lets do a costing on this first recipe of 10 litres of laundry liquid.
> These prices are a bit old, I'd say today in Australia it would cost about $2
> 
> Lux Flakes - $5.50
> Sunlight soap 4 pack - $2.47
> Homebrand laundry soap 4 pack - $1.39
> Borax 500 grams - $2.55
> Washing Soda 750 grams - $1.65
> Ill use the median soap price (Sunlight) for my calculations.
> 1 bar of Sunlight soap = 61 cents
> ½ cup borax = 63 cents
> ½ cup washing soda = 55 cents
> Total comes to $1.79 for 10 litres of laundry liquid. The equivalent amount of national brand, TV advertised detergent is currently $4.30 for a litre in a refill pack. So, $4.30 x 10 = $43.00 for the same amount.
> And it works too!
> There is also a powdered version of this recipe. I like the liquid because you can use it for stain removal too, but the powder is much easier to make up. I am now using the powder for my washing and the I usually have about a litre of the liquid made up for general cleaning.
> 
> CONCENTRATED LAUNDRY POWDER - this is the powder I use in my front loader
> 4 cups grated laundry or homemade soap or soap flakes (Lux)
> 2 cups borax
> 2 cups washing soda
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use 2 tablespoons per wash. Again, this powder will not make suds and again, this is perfectly okay.
> 
> HEAVY DUTY WASHING POWDER
> For use on workers greasy or dirty overalls, football and sports uniforms or fabric that has food spills.
> 2 cups grated Napisan soap
> 2 cups grated laundry or homemade soap
> 2 cups borax
> 2 cups washing soda
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use two tablespoons per wash. The powder will not make suds.
> 
> For a very heavily stained load of washing or tradespersons clothes, if you have a top loader turn the machine off when the powder is completely dissolved. In a front loader, operate the machine to dissolve the powder and then stop the machine for an hour to soak the clothes. Leave to soak for an hour, or overnight, and then turn the machine on and continue washing as normal.
> NEVER EVER mix ammonia and bleach together. It will form a gas that could kill you.
> STAIN REMOVER #1
> ½ cup ammonia
> ½ cup homemade laundry liquid
> ½ cup water
> 
> Mix all these ingredients well, and store in marked spray bottle.
> Make sure you mark all your bottles so you know what they contain. If you reuse a bottle that previously contained other cleansers, make sure the bottle is completely clean and marked before you fill it with your homemade cleanser.
> 
> STAIN REMOVER #2
> ¼ cup borax or washing soda
> 2 cups cold water
> 
> Sponge on and let dry, or soak the fabric in borax mixture before washing in soap and cold water.
> 
> STAIN REMOVER #3
> ¼ cup hydrogen peroxide
> ¼ cup water
> 
> Mix together and dab onto stain. Leave two hours and repeat if necessary. Good on white clothes.
> 
> FABRIC SOFTENER
> ½ cup white vinegar in final rinse
> 
> NAPPY SOAKER and WHITENER (DIAPERS)
> Bicarb soda is a good pre-soaker for soiled nappies. Dissolve ¼ cup of bicarb soda in a bucket of warm water, soak for at least an hour or overnight, then wash the nappies in hot water with homemade laundry liquid. Add ½ cup of vinegar to the final rinse and let them dry in the sun.
> 
> KITCHEN
> 
> ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #1 - do not use on aluminium
> 1 tablespoon ammonia
> 1 tablespoon liquid soap or homemade laundry detergent
> 2 cups hot water
> Combine in a spray bottle. Pour in hot water, screw on the spray bottle top and shake until completely dissolved. This cleaner can be stored in this spray bottle, so mark it HOMEMADE ALL PURPOSE CLEANER with a permanent marker.
> Spray the cleaner on surfaces you wish to clean. Use your terry cloth to rub on as you go. For hard to move grease or dirt, leave the cleanser on for a few minutes before wiping it off.
> 
> ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #2
> ½ cup washing soda
> 2 litres warm water
> Mix together and store in a sealed plastic container that is marked with the name.
> Can be used as a floor cleaner  tiles, laminate or vinyl or for general cleaning of walls, counter tops or sinks.
> 
> SINK CLEANER
> Combine equal parts of bicarb soda and course salt to scrub hard to move dirt and grease. This is an abrasive but it will make the sink shine. Finish off with a litre of water in the sink, add a cap full of liquid bleach and remove the plug. Youll sanitise and clean the pipes at the same time. Wipe with a dry terry cloth.
> 
> OVEN CLEANER
> ¼ cup ammonia
> 2 cups of warm water
> 
> Be careful of the ammonia fumes.
> 
> Turn on the oven and leave to heat up for 5 minutes. Pour ammonia and warm water in a baking dish and leave in the warmed oven overnight. This will loosen the grime in the oven, which you can then clean with an ammonia-based cleaner or soap and water. You can also scour with a paste of bicarb soda and water.
> 
> CLEANING SILVER
> This method works by a chemical reaction of the aluminium, salt and bicarb soda. Put the plug in the kitchen sink. Lay a piece of aluminium foil on the base of the sink and add your silverware. Pour in enough boiling water to cover the silver.
> Add one teaspoon of bicarb soda and one teaspoon of salt to the water. Let it sit for about ten minutes. The tarnish will disappear without you touching it.
> 
> CREAMY SOFT SCRUBBER
> Simply pour about ½ cup of bicarb into a bowl, and add enough liquid soap to make a texture like very thick cream. Scoop the mixture onto a sponge, and start scrubbing. This is the perfect recipe for cleaning the bath and shower because it rinses easily and doesnt leave grit.
> Note: Add 1 teaspoon of vegetable glycerin to the mixture and store in a sealed glass jar, to keep the product moist. Otherwise just make as much as you need at a time.
> 
> WINDOW CLEANER # 1
> ¼ - ½ teaspoon liquid or grated soap
> 3 tablespoons vinegar
> 2 cups water
> spray bottle
> Put all the ingredients into a spray bottle, shake it up a bit, and use as you would a commercial brand. The soap in this recipe is important. It cuts the wax residue from the commercial brands you might have used in the past.
> 
> WINDOW CLEANER # 2
> Vinegar and newspapers
> 
> Pour a little vinegar onto a sheet of newspaper and wipe windows. Remove all the grime and polish the window with a clean sheet of newspaper.
> 
> FURNITURE (WOOD) POLISH
> ½ teaspoon olive oil
> ¼ cup vinegar or fresh lemon juice
> 
> Mix the ingredients in a glass jar. Dab a soft rag into the solution and wipe onto wooden surfaces. Seal in the glass jar and store indefinitely.
> 
> FLOOR CLEANER  tiles, vinyl or laminate
> ½ cup white vinegar plus 2 litres hot water in a bucket and a clean mop will clean up all but the worst floor. If you have a really dirty floor to deal with, add a squirt of homemade laundry liquid to this mix.
> 
> MOP CLEANING
> A clean mop is a necessity when cleaning floors. If you start with a dirty mop youll just loosen the dirt on the mop by making it wet again and then spread that on the floor. When you finished your cleaning jobs, rinse the mop out to get rid of the loose dirt then let it soak in the bucket half filled with water and a ¼ cup of bleach. Let the mop soak for 30 minutes, rinse the bleach out and dry the mop in the sun.
> 
> WOODEN FLOOR CLEANER - Ammonia will strip floor wax (one cup to a bucket of hot water)
> 2 tablespoons homemade vegetable soap - grated
> ½ cup vinegar
> 500 mls strong black tea
> bucket warm water
> Combine all the ingredients in the bucket and apply with a cotton mop.
> 
> REMOVING CRAYONS FROM A PAINTED WALL
> Add a few drops of water to some bicarb and make a thick paste. Wipe over the crayon marks and scrub off with a terry cloth.
> 
> HOMEMADE OLIVE OIL AND COCONUT OIL SOAP
> This is the recipe for another soap I use. It's a very simple soap that is nourishing and free of harmful additives. It is basically a castile soap with coconut oil added for its good lathering qualities.
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 800mls of cheap olive oil - the low grade stuff is fine for this.
> 200mls coconut oil - you can get it from health food stores and Asian supermarkets.
> 130g caustic soda - from hardware stores or supermarket
> 400mls rain water
> Make the soap up according to the instructions in the soap making tutorial post.
> 
> HOMEMADE TOOTHPASTE
> ¼ cup Olssons cooking salt or any natural sea salt.
> ¼ cup bicarb soda
> 
> Make up ½ cup at a time and store it in a sealed jar. Just sprinkle some of the powder onto your toothbrush and clean your teeth in the normal way. This powder is bitter and takes a little while to get used to but it works well. I don't notice the taste now. You could add a few drops of peppermint essential oil to mask the taste.
> 
> HOMEMADE SHAMPOO - I also wash my hair with my homemade soap
> This works very well. Say goodbye to all those expense hairdresser shampoos. Its great for dandruff too.
> Dissolve a tablespoon of bicarb soda in a cup of water. If youve got children, it might be better doing this in a squirt bottle.
> Wet hair thoroughly and apply the mixture to the hair, massaging it in well.
> To rinse, just run water through your hair, or you could use a splash of vinegar. The vinegar smell will go when your hair is dry.
> Youll be amazed at how good your hair feels. It will be clean and healthy.
> This is an excellent shampoo for long and frizzy hair or short hair.
> 
> HOMEMADE DEODORANT
> Add some bicarb to a shaker and use that. Dabbing a bit of bicarb under your arms is very effective as long as you wash every day.
> 
> HOMEMAKERS LOG BOOK
> Its a great organisational tool and safety measure to keep a record of all the cleansers you use. If you ever have an accident with the cleansers, youll need to tell the doctor what the ingredients are so I recommend you keep your recipes together in a Homemakers Log Book. You can also keep food recipes in it as well as printed information you need in your home. I have made a Home Log from a three-ringed binder. That way I can add and remove pages when necessary. There is more about the Homemakers Log here.
> 
> Most of the ingredients for these recipes will be found in supermarkets in Australia. If you're in another country, I'd really appreciate you letting us know where you find your ingredients. Thank you ladies. : )


Those are all great, Sam. I'll have to copy and save it. Thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to try growing loofas but am sure even if I started the plants I would never get any. Maybe I should try anyway.


My dad says with some things we should start seeds but with gourds we should plant directly in the ground--they don't transplant well. That's the way we've always done it.


----------



## ptofValerie

Oh I'm whacked! I'm not long home from sitting the beekeeping examination that, at 3hrs duration, is something of a marathon. The paper was decent but the pass mark is 70% so the answers need to be fact-filled. The drive to the agricultural college and back was unpleasant as we've had sleety rain all day and a strong wind as well. I did my best to tackle the questions and the rest of us felt that we'd been given a well presented paper. I'm about to make a cup of coffee. goggle at the television - I don't mind what's on my favourite channel - and KNIT! Oh how I've been looking forward to that.


----------



## ptofValerie

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam when I was in the soap making business I also was able to get ground lufa and very thin sliced luffa to put in the soap. Was wonderful for callused feet and elbows. Also ground up calendula was good for tired achey feet.


I wish there was a soap for tired achey brains!!


----------



## flyty1n

Gweniepooh said:


> June the truck originally was my dad's. Then 3 of the grandkids learned to drive and it was there's for awhile. Since the last grandchild is mine I now have had the truck for the last 20 years. It has good tires, rebuilt transmission, new windshield, new brakes and now this other new stuff. Needs work desperately on the interior (male GC was really rough on truck) but it is the workhorse as you say. Just sentimental about it. Would rather have it restored and ac added than any new truck. quote=jknappva]May be old but it is MY truck....LOL


 This is exactly how my sister, Judy, feels about her old 1959 IH truck which she inherited from our dad. It is totally restored and runs wonderfully. I am running a now, restored by us, 1982 Datsun diesel with 99,888 miles on it, all put on by me. My father was alive and with me when I bought it. I did have to spend $488 on new lower ball joints as it wouldn't pass inspection this year. But, that is not much considering its faithfulness. It does have new tires, new paint, new brakes and now new lower ball joints. It runs great and I hope to put another 100,000 miles on it if I live that long.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> this is in answer to jynx who was talking about soap in a lufa. this is just the url - you need to look at it since she has a lot of pictures along with the directions.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html


Thanks! And love the recipes.. DH will never go for the orange chicken (I sure would) but love navy bean soup and the muffins sound great. We have been enjoying baked oatmeal (steel cut) with blueberries and walnuts all week and it is fabulous.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just marking my place. I could read so little of last week's but might do better this week. It was a good one too. I love to read and just found out that Tony Hillerman s daughter (Anne) is continuing his Leaphorn and Chee March 31, 2014 We picked one up, ,Spider Woman's Daughter. (Spider Woman taught the people to weave .)


----------



## Dreamweaver

This is wrap what crazy grandma's do between games at volleyball tournaments. Hair bows for the team. I also did little ones with lessons for all the little sisters, four of them. I looked like the Pied Piper of knitting with my little pack following everywhere. Lessons promised for next meet as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn...Glad to hear you are home and doing well!!!!

Kathy...Yes, it sure is cold out there and know you are happy to have your truck back.

Kaye...What great knitting. Wow, that color you dyed with Kool-Aid sure turned out lovely!!!! Beautiful projects. How nice to have a bulky yarn that was nice to knit with. 49F..Wow..Send it on over this way. 

Rookie...Nice to be in demand. More time with the wee ones!!! Have fun and don't get too tired out. Hope you have some energy left after all that cleaning.


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Lkvey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


That's great, Jynx! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll bet you're glad that exam is over!! Knitting is a such a quiet respite after something like that....enjoy.



ptofValerie said:


> Oh I'm whacked! I'm not long home from sitting the beekeeping examination that, at 3hrs duration, is something of a marathon. The paper was decent but the pass mark is 70% so the answers need to be fact-filled. The drive to the agricultural college and back was unpleasant as we've had sleety rain all day and a strong wind as well. I did my best to tackle the questions and the rest of us felt that we'd been given a well presented paper. I'm about to make a cup of coffee. goggle at the television - I don't mind what's on my favourite channel - and KNIT! Oh how I've been looking forward to that.


----------



## Glennys 2

EJS said:


> What did your mom use for the laundry soap? I make my own as DH is allergic to so much that is out there.
> EJ


I had a supervisor who made her own laundry soap. Her whites were still white like just purchased when they were old and one time her washing machine broke down, she called in the repairman and he couldn't believe that she was having problems with a new machine. She told him that the machine was about 10 years old. He had trouble believing her as there was no soap build up on the parts. Makes me want to make my own laundry soap. I think she also used the soap for her dishes, can't remember.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Jynx...we've missed you...Love the tendril bows! Great going for Livey..looks like you have some more VB games in your future. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Sorlenna

Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx. 

Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!

My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.

Working on a sleeve, so back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I received a celery soup recipe and it was never the same as what my Austrian friend had. They used celeriac and not our celery. It makes a really lovely soup. I wonder if Dave used what we call celeriac??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is one that was free in case you are interested


Re: topsy turvy doll....That is adorable Gwen. Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is great news...where are they settling to? And, will you be able to join them there?



Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx.
> 
> Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!
> 
> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> Working on a sleeve, so back later.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


Julie, that has to be one of the prettiest sunrises. Just beautiful. :thumbup: From NY to NZ, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is that the same as celery root? I've seen it in the farmer's market.



Angora1 said:


> I received a celery soup recipe and it was never the same as what my Austrian friend had. They used celeriac and not our celery. It makes a really lovely soup. I wonder if Dave used what we call celeriac??


----------



## sassafras123

Sorienna, nice to have family all in one place.
Jynx, yeah for Livy and her team.
Val, glad exam finished and you have time to knit.
Sam, thank you for recipes.
Gwen had good laugh as I saw your Gwenies.
Off to watercolor class. Have to tell you about homework. So we were to make color chart 7 colors across top of chart. 7 colors down left side. Then do squares showing mixtures. Had no idea how to do. Studied chart then painted 7squares of first color across side etc. Then started overpainting with colors across top. Got half way through when it dawned on me I should mix colors together not overpaint. Knew everyone else in class, experienced painters, would KNOW that. Had a good cry. Then finished chart by overpainting. Will have to do again when I have time. Will continue class as I'm learning a lot but wish I was with other beginning painters. Love class, just frustrated that neither teacher nor book mentioned how-to.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver...Congratulations to Livey and the team. You must be quite the winner too with the bows you make for the team. Bravo Livey.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same as celery root? I've seen it in the farmer's market.


Yes, but not regular celery. I learned about this in Austria and have seen it sold here. It may be called celery root here:
Greet celeriac, the unsung frog prince of winter vegetables. Pare off its warty exterior and you'll uncover the royal vegetable within: a perfect, ivory-fleshed, winter alternative to potatoes and other starches.

It is surprising that a vegetable that is so delicious, wonderfully hearty and eminently storable  and makes such a boldly verdant show in the garden  is practically unrecognized in the try-anything United States.

Celeriac (Apium graveolens var. rapaceum), also called turnip-rooted celery[3] or knob celery, is a variety of celery cultivated for its edible roots, hypocotyl, and shoots; these are sometimes collectively (but erroneously) called celery root.

Celeriac is a root vegetable with a bulbous hypocotyl. In the Mediterranean Basin and in Northern Europe, celeriac grows wild and is widely cultivated.[3][2] It is also cultivated in North Africa, Siberia, Southwest Asia, and North America.[2] In North America, the Diamant cultivar predominates.[4] Celeriac originated in the Mediterranean Basin.[2]


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, that has to be one of the prettiest sunrises. Just beautiful. :thumbup: From NY to N, thank you.


For once I caught it as it began and it just went on getting better and better!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> .
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


~~~Great stuff! Your projects look wonderful! Nice jobs.
wow...you even knit while "down"...I'm much lazier than that! :lol: Glad you are feeling beter and up & at'em!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> For once I caught it as it began and it just went on getting better and better!


Ooops, I edited N to NZ, but didn't catch it on time. Guess you knew what I meant.  :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

OK...I'm off to see if I can find a knee brace that fits right. :x This one is either falling off or so tight it's hurting. Probably due to my legs. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never tried carrot soup---but it sounds good; need to go look for a recipe.
> 
> ~~~From things I've seen...carrot soup is similar to butternut squash soup recipes.
> ~~~~
> Carol, glad your son got up to see you for your birthday---a wonderful surprise. Glad your brother is doing better -- is DH doing okay, also?
> 
> ~~~Thanks for asking....yes DH is holding his own. The monthly schedule for infusions seems to be what we will be living with....his "numbers" are holding steady at the moment. His strength level seems to be holding too.
> It's amazing how invigorating a visit from DS makes me....the best b'day gift ever!
> 
> Have a safe trip north....stay warm!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## purl2diva

Greetings from sunny Arizona. We left snowy and bitterly cold Wisconsin on Tuesday and landed to 81 degrees-a record for the day, We have been in the low 70s since--no complaints there.

Our boxes arrived yesterday and I have unpacked them. We ship clothes, tax records (since we have to file from here), many electronic doodads for cameras, I Pods, I Pad, Kindle, etc. I have found that yarn is wonderful for filling in the empty spots in the boxes. I've shipped more this year than ever before. Since I have such a large stash at home, it didn't seem right to buy yarn here. I have a WIP that I put aside at Thanksgiving, a UFO that I put aside last year when we were here, and lots of yarn for the various children's charity projects that I knit for. I'm hoping to get to them all. I do have more time to knit here as I don't have all the meetings that take up my time at home.

I am still feeling very sad about Charlotte as we had hoped to meet up this year, It's hard to believe that it was only four months between diagnosis and the end. That's a lot to wrap your head around.


----------



## martina

Julie
That is a beautiful sunrise. Thanks.


----------



## cmaliza

[ so it looks like Bob and I will be the popcorn poppers tonight.

By the way, Lili is much better, she is still sleeping more than usual but she is her normal happy self when she isn't sleeping. Love and prayers, Paula[/quote]

~~~Glad Lili is better! 
What's the movie? Anything good?
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> This was just posted on Chit Chat -- my fellow Canucks will appreciate it I am sure, and I think the Americans can understand the humor with the winter they are having!
> Sheesh I didn't copy it! be right back
> 
> Here it is: I got a kick out of it!!
> 
> And God Created Canada.............
> 
> On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said, "Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians??"
> 
> "Not really," replied God.. "Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: cute!


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember my Mom doing the same---I don't know if she did anything further for our bath soap (no showers in our house) or did the same as for the laundry soap bars. I don't remember any molds, etc. She made it in a cast aluminum wash stand---I remember big hunks wrapped in freezer paper and then we'd chop off sections as we needed them.


That's kinda how mine is too but I use a stainless pot to do my mixing. DH built me a mold out of wood and I line it with butcher paper  I get an 8 pound "log" out of mine


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just spent an hour out on the Wee Folk Art site

http://weefolkart.com/search/node/knit

There is quite a bit out there on water color paintings....might be of interest to many of you..lots of craft ideas.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

When my kids were Lego addicted I found a very nice set of old hard sided luggage at a Goodwill store. They stacked nicely to make a side table and if we were going anywhere to visit and might need a "quite toy" while we were visiting; we just took along a suitcase of Lego along. Just a thought. It worked through three youngsters for us and we just kept it that way after they grew up. The Grandkids soon came to know what was in the suitcase table in the guestroom.

Trisha



DD and I are off in hunt of a a lego block storage idea...Will look at Ikea and Container Store for ideas. I looked on Pinterest and saw some large pretzel barrels (from Costco, etc.) turned into storage.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Afternoon Sam,
Am definitely trying the orange chicken and the slaw and muffin recipes.
Freezing and windy here today, good day to spend in front of the fireplace with a knitting project.
Made homemade biscuits yesterday, but my long-armed Boxer got a hold of them when I wasn't looking, and all three had a party. Will be mixing up some blueberry muffins later and putting them under armed guard. 
Off to warm up my tea and begin my knitting for today. Stay warm and well.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie
> That is a beautiful sunrise. Thanks.


One of the best I have seen in a long time!


----------



## purl2diva

Angora,

I love celery root (celeriac). The Danes have a dish that we always had at Christmas time of meatballs and celery root in a cream type gravy and served with mashed potatoes. You need to add another veggies for color or have pickled beets with it.

I also made a nice celeriac and potato soup that is very good. Definitely a vegetable to add to the repertoire.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news...where are they settling to? And, will you be able to join them there?


They'll be about an hour south of Pittsburgh. I don't know about joining them, but they'll be with more family, which is always good!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> very funny Shirley - I think he shared some of it with us this year. lol
> 
> sam


~~~I think it shows the generosity of the Canadians! They shared with us. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> good to know - I was worried he was in that smash up the other day on i94 - lots of semi's in that wreck.
> 
> sam


~~~DITTO!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Goos morning from a rather windy but milder Great Bend. It is -10C/14F at 04:21 a few snow showers according to my little weather station.
> 
> Today's morning coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for all those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


~~~LOVE toasted croissants! thanks for starting the day well! :thumbup:


----------



## Jacklou

Rookie, we made a lego storage box for our oldest grandson years ago. Took a large flat storage container and glued the bases that you build on to the lid. He then stored the boxes or loose legos inside. You could put the different colors into individual smaller plastic containers that would fit inside. We couldn't find anything already made for these at the time.

DD and I are off in hunt of a a lego block storage idea...Will look at Ikea and Container Store for ideas. I looked on Pinterest and saw some large pretzel barrels (from Costco, etc.) turned into storage.[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


What a stunning and beautiful photo!


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


Lovely photos beautiful family, blessed to have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I made it back again! .
> 
> I finished the Twisted Old Shale baby blanket for my DD. And even got a tiny version made.
> 
> Hopefully, I can keep up this week!
> 
> Tami


~~~Hope you can keep up, too. It's a challenge for most of us! :lol: 
Any chance of a picture of the Twisted Old Shale blanket? It sounds interesting.
Stay warm in Ohio...DS said the traffic from Cleveland was terrible! Took him more than twice the time to get where he was going. Hopefully his trip home will be easier...but more snow is predicted for us here in Chicago....and the weather travels your way. :thumbdown: oh well....still happy he came! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


~~~~Congrats to her & the team....beautiful pictures!
Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


Awesome, great sky color is warm, yet you feel the power, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> ~~~many many easy traveling & resettling vibes heading their way!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


~~~oh my oh my! What a sight to wake up to! Thanks for sharing that. I'd sleep right through that & miss it. :wink: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, nice to have family all in one place.
> Jynx, yeah for Livy and her team.
> Val, glad exam finished and you have time to knit.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> Gwen had good laugh as I saw your Gwenies.
> Off to watercolor class. Have to tell you about homework. So we were to make color chart 7 colors across top of chart. 7 colors down left side. Then do squares showing mixtures. Had no idea how to do. Studied chart then painted 7squares of first color across side etc. Then started overpainting with colors across top. Got half way through when it dawned on me I should mix colors together not overpaint. Knew everyone else in class, experienced painters, would KNOW that. Had a good cry. Then finished chart by overpainting. Will have to do again when I have time. Will continue class as I'm learning a lot but wish I was with other beginning painters. Love class, just frustrated that neither teacher nor book mentioned how-to.


~~~That's learning the hard way....unnecessary.  However...I'll bet you won't forget how to do it!  
Can you get another (beginner's) book?
Or....use Google...I love Google! (or Bing).
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

we have you beat - it is 27° early afternoon - the sun is out and if you are out of the wind it is not too bad. we got maybe two to three inches during the night but the high winds really did a number - three and four foot drifts across the yard and driveway - we just got it plowed out again. more snow is projected for tomorrow. really - enough already.

loved the top coffee video - the bottom one looks like it is set in a snow topped table - or maybe I just have snow on my mind. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Goos morning from a rather windy but milder Great Bend. It is -10C/14F at 04:21 a few snow showers according to my little weather station.
> 
> Today's morning coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for all those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam

does that mean you don't eat gingerbread either?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> since purplefi just made marmalade maybe she will make us a batch of these ----- sam
> 
> Ginger Orange Marmalade Scones!
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 
> You have mentioned the dreaded word - GINGER - I absolutely hate the taste of ginger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> However I will gladly make the scones minus that terrible ingredient
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Yes, but not regular celery. I learned about this in Austria and have seen it sold here. It may be called celery root here:
> Greet celeriac, the unsung frog prince of winter vegetables. Pare off its warty exterior and you'll uncover the royal vegetable within: a perfect, ivory-fleshed, winter alternative to potatoes and other starches.
> 
> It is surprising that a vegetable that is so delicious, wonderfully hearty and eminently storable  and makes such a boldly verdant show in the garden  is practically unrecognized in the try-anything United States.
> 
> Celeriac (Apium graveolens var. rapaceum), also called turnip-rooted celery[3] or knob celery, is a variety of celery cultivated for its edible roots, hypocotyl, and shoots; these are sometimes collectively (but erroneously) called celery root.
> 
> Celeriac is a root vegetable with a bulbous hypocotyl. In the Mediterranean Basin and in Northern Europe, celeriac grows wild and is widely cultivated.[3][2] It is also cultivated in North Africa, Siberia, Southwest Asia, and North America.[2] In North America, the Diamant cultivar predominates.[4] Celeriac originated in the Mediterranean Basin.[2]


~~~I love Dave's celery soup. Make it often. I'm excited to try celery root in it! Thanks! Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

mother always saved the fat from her cooking to use in her homemade soap. I took a bath with it just one time - think it took the top layer of skin off.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In NZ I remember someone rendering mutton fat, before adding the lye- pong seems part of the process- what ever your fat source!


----------



## machriste

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


What a wonderful report, Marilyn. Continued wishes for fast and complete healing.


----------



## iamsam

really good to see you pat - we don't see enough of you but maybe life is keeping you busy right now.

southern California has been on our news for that very reason - does not bode well for this summer.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, all your recipes sound delicious. well if you are sick and tired of the cold, please send us some along with much needed rain. It is bone dry here in Southern California and we desperately need it. Thanks again for hosting this tea party and yes....it is the last week of January...where has the first month of 2014 gone?


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


Welcome home Marilyn! Glad it all went well and you are not feeling too bad. Rest well, it's very easy to overdo it when you first get home. Take things very easy! x


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I just spent an hour out on the Wee Folk Art site
> 
> http://weefolkart.com/search/node/knit
> 
> There is quite a bit out there on water color paintings....might be of interest to many of you..lots of craft ideas.


~~~What a great site! Thanks! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Angora,
> 
> I love celery root (celeriac). The Danes have a dish that we always had at Christmas time of meatballs and celery root in a cream type gravy and served with mashed potatoes. You need to add another veggies for color or have pickled beets with it.
> 
> I also made a nice celeriac and potato soup that is very good. Definitely a vegetable to add to the repertoire.


~~~~recipes :?: :?: :?: please?


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> They'll be about an hour south of Pittsburgh. I don't know about joining them, but they'll be with more family, which is always good!


~~~Love that part of the country! And not too far from Ikea! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> They'll be about an hour south of Pittsburgh. I don't know about joining them, but they'll be with more family, which is always good!


~~~Love that part of the country! And not too far from Ikea! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Oops! I almost made it through w/o any doubles. At least I am caught up...for now. 
Have a good Saturday. Off to knit for a while. Just having fun today..extending my b'day into a weekend of fun.
Happy wishes to all...glad everyone was born! Happy b'day or unb'days! Treat yourselves..all are worth it! 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> My dad says with some things we should start seeds but with gourds we should plant directly in the ground--they don't transplant well. That's the way we've always done it.


I think they are in same family as melons & cucumbers & they die if you disturb the roots. If you plant them in a peat pot or cardboard milk carton & then just cut it away without moving any of the dirt you can do it. I know I would not be able to direct seed them here.


----------



## iamsam

lovely of you to stop in for a cuppa briegeen - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again very soon and often - we'll be here all week with plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger.

sam



Briegeen said:


> Mouth-watering tasty recipes Sam, Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like you are going to have some smoking hot knitting needles with all the knitting you have lined up.

we'll be here all week so check in as you can - maybe with some pictures of your finished knitting.

sam



tami_ohio said:


> I made it back again! And only had to read 12 pages to get caught up. I never did get thru all of last weeks tea party.
> 
> I am glad to hear that those who were sick or having surgery are doing well.
> 
> Thank you for the recipes.....food and cleaner.... As soon as I find my TWO crock pots, (I think they both are in the RV instead of in the house) I will be trying the orange chicken. DD made her laundry soap and loves it. When I run out, I might give that a try.
> 
> It's snowing and blowing here in north central Ohio and 24°F. The temps are supposed to keep dropping thru the day. Yuck. But the good news is the crops will be getting the nitrogen ect. that is needed and the farmers won't need to buy/use so many chemicals to apply come spring.
> 
> I finished the Twisted Old Shale baby blanket for my DD. And even got a tiny version made. And 2 chemo caps for a friend in TX, and got those mailed. She should have them any time now. I have a crochet ripple afghan started for DD's friend. Their baby boy is due 2 weeks after DD's little girl. I started it last evening and have about 5" done on it. It's in a denim blue, Lion Brand's pound of love yarn.
> 
> Hopefully, I can keep up this week!
> 
> Tami


----------



## iamsam

oh dear - a gwenie


----------



## iamsam

I have no doubt that you aced you beekeeping exam Valerie - and a well deserved cup of coffee and knitting time to celebrate.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Oh I'm whacked! I'm not long home from sitting the beekeeping examination that, at 3hrs duration, is something of a marathon. The paper was decent but the pass mark is 70% so the answers need to be fact-filled. The drive to the agricultural college and back was unpleasant as we've had sleety rain all day and a strong wind as well. I did my best to tackle the questions and the rest of us felt that we'd been given a well presented paper. I'm about to make a cup of coffee. goggle at the television - I don't mind what's on my favourite channel - and KNIT! Oh how I've been looking forward to that.


----------



## iamsam

very cute - how did you do them?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> This is wrap what crazy grandma's do between games at volleyball tournaments. Hair bows for the team. I also did little ones with lessons for all the little sisters, four of them. I looked like the Pied Piper of knitting with my little pack following everywhere. Lessons promised for next meet as well.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> I have no doubt that you aced you beekeeping exam Valerie - and a well deserved cup of coffee and knitting time to celebrate.
> 
> sam


Thank you for that confidence building. I've done my best and it'll be March before we know the results. Now to make my dinner and continue knitting - bliss!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> does that mean you don't eat gingerbread either?
> 
> sam


No I certainly do not. I can even taste ginger when it is in mixed spice.


----------



## iamsam

what a glorious sky - that would lift me up for the rest of the day.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


----------



## iamsam

celery root is usually available at our Meijer grocery.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same as celery root? I've seen it in the farmer's market.


----------



## iamsam

we have two dogs next door that live with my daughter Heidi and family - if you are not careful anything within reach will be gone in a flash. they know no shame.

sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Afternoon Sam,
> Am definitely trying the orange chicken and the slaw and muffin recipes.
> Freezing and windy here today, good day to spend in front of the fireplace with a knitting project.
> Made homemade biscuits yesterday, but my long-armed Boxer got a hold of them when I wasn't looking, and all three had a party. Will be mixing up some blueberry muffins later and putting them under armed guard.
> Off to warm up my tea and begin my knitting for today. Stay warm and well.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## iamsam

is that as Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - kind of a far distance for you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> They'll be about an hour south of Pittsburgh. I don't know about joining them, but they'll be with more family, which is always good!


----------



## purl2diva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~recipes :?: :?: :?: please?


----------



## iamsam

one should drag out their birthday as long as they can - it only happens once a year (thank goodness) so you might as well enjoy it to the fullest. did anyone make you a cake?

sam



cmaliza said:


> Oops! I almost made it through w/o any doubles. At least I am caught up...for now.
> Have a good Saturday. Off to knit for a while. Just having fun today..extending my b'day into a weekend of fun.
> Happy wishes to all...glad everyone was born! Happy b'day or unb'days! Treat yourselves..all are worth it!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## purl2diva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~recipes :?: :?: :?: please?


I'll try this again!

Potato, Leek and Celery Root Soup

Yields 4 servings
	1 T. Olive Oil
	1 tablespoon butter
	2 cloves of garlic  minced
	1 leek  sliced, white part only
	1 large celery root  peeled and diced
	4 medium potatoes  peeled and diced
	2 springs of fresh thyme
	1 quart chicken or vegetable stock
	1 teaspoon salt
	1/2 teaspoon pepper
Place 1 T. olive oil and 1 T butter in a saucepan. Add the, garlic and leeks. Sweat over medium-high heat until tender and translucent, 5-8 minutes.
Add the stock, potato, celeriac, thyme, salt and pepper. Simmer the soup for about 20-25 minutes or until vegetables are very tender.
Reserve some whole pieces of potato and celeriac  if desired  and purée the soup using a food processor or blender until smooth. Taste and adjust seasonings with additional salt and pepper. If desired, thin the soup with water or stock.

May be garnished with bacon/chives/ thyme sprigs
Ive also added an apple or a pear .


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> great fingerless mitts poledra - love the colors and the yarns.
> 
> you didn't tell us in dh was home safe or not.
> 
> sam


Thank you. He made it home around 8am this morning.


----------



## angelam

Also Sam, could you use the silver cleaner you gave us for jewellry? I am curious as I have some plated costume stuff that really needs a clean as well as a silver charm bracelet.[/quote]

I have used this method to clean a sterling silver chain bracelet but I'm not sure how it would react on silver plate.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> is that as Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - kind of a far distance for you.
> 
> sam


Yep. 1,656 miles from where I am at the moment, but closer to all the other family.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cmaliza, you can see a picture of it here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html
Other than it was narrower than I expected, I am pleased with it. I also made a large dishcloth size for little one to carry around if she likes, or to use for a doll blanket when she is old enough.

Sam, I have lots of knitting projects lined up, but my needles don't smoke. I like to read too well for that! And usually have multiple projects going at the same time, which slows things down also.

Its snowing like crazy again. We had a good squall go thru about an hour ago, too. We are under a level 2 snow emergency: due to blowing and drifting snow, and possible ice, please refrain from driving if possible.

I finally gave in and went out to the motor home to look for my crockpots. That's where they were. I couldn't find the lid for the 5 quart, so only brought in the 3 quart, and brought the 6 quart roaster in from the porch, so they can both warm up while I decide what I'm making for dinner. I don't think I have the orange juice or I would try the orange chicken.

I still haven't picked up the afghan to work on. I've spent most of the day on the computer! See why my needles don't smoke?......LOL!

I am enjoying all the posts. It will take me a while to learn everyone.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65, I'm glad your DH made it home safely.

Dreamweaver, great pics! Could you please tell us how you made the hair ties?

Tami


----------



## angelam

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, all your recipes sound delicious. well if you are sick and tired of the cold, please send us some along with much needed rain. It is bone dry here in Southern California and we desperately need it. Thanks again for hosting this tea party and yes....it is the last week of January...where has the first month of 2014 gone?


We have a bit of rain to spare, here in the UK! I'll send some over!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> What a stunning and beautiful photo!


Best sunrise we have had for some time!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Awesome, great sky color is warm, yet you feel the power, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oh my oh my! What a sight to wake up to! Thanks for sharing that. I'd sleep right through that & miss it. :wink:
> Carol il/oh


Usually it is over so quickly, it is quite a rush to locate the camera, turn lights off, and get outside- to get the best angle. Not infrequently I get the message- 'Internal Memory is full'- having forgotten the SD card is in the computer!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> mother always saved the fat from her cooking to use in her homemade soap. I took a bath with it just one time - think it took the top layer of skin off.
> 
> sam


 :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


Beautiful, beautiful sunrise!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what a glorious sky - that would lift me up for the rest of the day.
> 
> sam


I should make it my wallpaper!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> I'll try this again!
> 
> Potato, Leek and Celery Root Soup
> 
> Yields 4 servings
> 	1 T. Olive Oil
> 	1 tablespoon butter
> 	2 cloves of garlic  minced
> 	1 leek  sliced, white part only
> 	1 large celery root  peeled and diced
> 	4 medium potatoes  peeled and diced
> 	2 springs of fresh thyme
> 	1 quart chicken or vegetable stock
> 	1 teaspoon salt
> 	1/2 teaspoon pepper
> Place 1 T. olive oil and 1 T butter in a saucepan. Add the, garlic and leeks. Sweat over medium-high heat until tender and translucent, 5-8 minutes.
> Add the stock, potato, celeriac, thyme, salt and pepper. Simmer the soup for about 20-25 minutes or until vegetables are very tender.
> Reserve some whole pieces of potato and celeriac  if desired  and purée the soup using a food processor or blender until smooth. Taste and adjust seasonings with additional salt and pepper. If desired, thin the soup with water or stock.
> 
> May be garnished with bacon/chives/ thyme sprigs
> Ive also added an apple or a pear .


Sounds like a starter for me!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> We have a bit of rain to spare, here in the UK! I'll send some over!


Especially in Somerset according to last night's news!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Beautiful, beautiful sunrise!


All cloud now though, looks like the threatened rain is not far away!


----------



## nittergma

Nice opening Sam and the recipes sound yummy! I'd like to try making cheesecake with cottage cheese sometime and the orange chicken too. We do an awful lot of things with chicken. 
Our weather has been absolutely crazy lately! Last week it was so cold and our water pipes froze, last night some of them thawed and others refroze because of the horrific wind! Today it is warm compared to what it's been, in the 20s. Our new calves we just purchased have been ok through this but one has just started with pneumonia, had the vet out and he gave him some shots and some helpful info about raising calves. When we were walking up the driveway from the barn the snow started blowing like crazy!! Almost blew us over! Now it's starting to pile up. 
I hope you all are staying comfortable, whether warm or cool. I'll continue reading and try to stay caught up.


----------



## nittergma

We love Jeopardy and Wheel too! We never miss it. They are the only 2 programs we both watch.


thewren said:


> I'm off to watch wheel and jeopardy - hope hawaii50 and bluebloods are new tonight but if they aren't it will give me a chance to empty my dvr.
> 
> sam


----------



## angelam

Caught up at last! Only managed page one last night and have been out all day today. I've been up to Leamington Spa to meet up with DGD who is at nearby University of Warwick. It was her birthday yesterday, so today her Mother (DD#1) and sister, my other DD and DGD, my son and I all met up to take her out for a birthday lunch. We went to a lovely Italian restaurant. The drive up was beautiful and sunny 10c/11c temperature and really looked like spring. By the time we were about to leave the restaurant it was as black as the Ace of Spades and then thunder, lightning and the rain came down horizontally! We waited till the worst was over and made a run for the car park. After we left the town, about five miles down the road, the road and all around was white! They must have had a very short sharp snowstorm which turned to rain and it rained all the way home. What a range of weather for one day! So spending a very lazy evening wathcing tv, catching up here and kntting.


----------



## redriet60

Hi all, great opening Sam, love soup and salad and the orange chicken sounds delicious. I'm not crazy about cheese cake, but the rest of the family loves it, so maybe I'll make it for them sometime. We are having a "souperbowl" party at work next week, people bring their crock pots with different kinds of soup for every one to eat at lunch. I'm bringing vegetarian minestrone soup, I have never made this before, so I'll practice this weekend. I'll post the recipe if it turns out good.
Stay warm and happy knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. He made it home around 8am this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


good for her!! AND the team! Love the picture...she's a lovely girl.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


Julie, that is an absolutely gorgeous sky!! Thanks so much for sharing that beauty!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Julie, that is an absolutely gorgeous sky!! Thanks so much for sharing that beauty!
> junek


Unfortunately when I pasted it as my wallpaper I got only the top quarter- it won't be there long!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we have you beat - it is 27° early afternoon - the sun is out and if you are out of the wind it is not too bad. we got maybe two to three inches during the night but the high winds really did a number - three and four foot drifts across the yard and driveway - we just got it plowed out again. more snow is projected for tomorrow. really - enough already.
> 
> loved the top coffee video - the bottom one looks like it is set in a snow topped table - or maybe I just have snow on my mind. lol
> 
> sam


No real accumulation of snow, the wind did get pretty bad at one point.

I was thinking the coffee was set in the snow as well or the background was washed out.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Have fun with the little guy....are you going to make the bear pancakes shown earlier (last week's party?)---they look like fun to try.


We did smiley faces


----------



## ChrisEl

Sams recipes sound great. Would especially like to try the orange chickenI love the kind you get at Chinese restaurants but this sounds much healthier. Bonnie, so nice of you to share your tomatoes. I can imagine that the old gardeners would especially enjoy them. My aunt and uncle (sister and brother whose houses were across the street from each other) always had friendly tomato-growing competitions---who had the first tomato, the biggest tomato, the best crop, etc. They had lots of fun with their gardens. Still very cold here. Have managed to walk the dog the past two days but it is somewhat nerve-wracking because of the icy spots. We are in for a few more days of this, so I guess the ice wont melt anytime soon. Bought a half cherry pie from the bakery we talked about a couple of weeks agoit was so good. Made me think I would like to make one myself. Im not much of a pie baker but its never too late to learn. Julie, that was a lovely photo of the sunrise.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi Sam. Wonderful start to the tea party again this week. Have been doing a lot of running around the last couple of days, so have a lot of catching up to do. Had my 2 little grandchildren here this morning. Boy what energy! They are so cute at 3 1/2 years and 18 months, and keep me busy when they are here. 
I think yellow peas are a Canadian thing. Maybe someone has already mentioned this. In Newfoundland pea soup is often served with dumplings, although I didn't make it that way. Must run and catch up tomorrow. Take care everyone, in this cold, snowy weather. Jinny


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> My dad says with some things we should start seeds but with gourds we should plant directly in the ground--they don't transplant well. That's the way we've always done it.


Good to know thanks. We start squash and zuchini inside so I would have done the same with these.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


Congrats to Livey and team!! Nice hair ties too! Like to see your lovely face! (DH and Livey too!) Is that Liveys mom behind her in the one picture?


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx.
> 
> Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!
> 
> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> Working on a sleeve, so back later.


Prayers going up, when are you moving?


----------



## sassafras123

Back from walk and watercolor class. Today's class was actually fun.


----------



## Pup lover

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, nice to have family all in one place.
> Jynx, yeah for Livy and her team.
> Val, glad exam finished and you have time to knit.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> Gwen had good laugh as I saw your Gwenies.
> Off to watercolor class. Have to tell you about homework. So we were to make color chart 7 colors across top of chart. 7 colors down left side. Then do squares showing mixtures. Had no idea how to do. Studied chart then painted 7squares of first color across side etc. Then started overpainting with colors across top. Got half way through when it dawned on me I should mix colors together not overpaint. Knew everyone else in class, experienced painters, would KNOW that. Had a good cry. Then finished chart by overpainting. Will have to do again when I have time. Will continue class as I'm learning a lot but wish I was with other beginning painters. Love class, just frustrated that neither teacher nor book mentioned how-to.


Joy try searching YouTube for these things. I hate thinking of you crying because your frustrated, teacher should be explaining things better! {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Bulldog

Good afternoon Sweet Sisters and Brothers of my Heart,
I cant keep up with you guys! I have worked my west end off in the house this week. Everything is clean again.till six or eight weeks when I will have it all done again. Gave my gloors a good mopping yesterday and washed everything on my bed, even the pillows. I couldnt use my new vacuum to vacuum the dust mites as they showed me. We discovered that I dont have the part that is supposed to come with it to do that nor do I have the two extension rods I am supposed to have. I am still perturbed they took my old vacuum cleaner without telling us they were doing so. We called them yesterday and no one called us back. Jim is going to keep calling and will even call Kirbys main office if he has to.
I am so very tired and of coarse this has wreacked havoc on my back. I have to wash and do my hair for church tomorrow and then I can rest. Our little nine year old granddaughter is going to be baptized tomorrow, so will go to her church to be there for that.
I could get a lot of squares done if I would not stay on this puter so much on KTP! LOL
Continuing to pray for Rick and Pontuf. Didnt know Charlotte for long, but did know she was a wonderful, loving lady. I think she knew what was going on long before the diagnosis from all of her many acts of love to many in our family. Daralene, you can go anywhere you want to eat now as our Charlotte will be watching over all of us. I do believe in guardian angels and for sure she is one.
Paula, so very relieved little Lilli is feeling better
Sam, the recipes are just wonderful. I have them all copied to file. I love love soup. Jim and I watch Wheel and Jeopardy every day.
Sandi, prayer warriors are still at work on Alans behalf. We will all continue to pray for the meds to work and the rest of your lives will be spent enjoying each other and doing the things you both love
DonnieKay, good to see you posting. The Venison Stew sounded wonderful. Jim doesnt hunt but occasionally we are given meat and do love it in soups and stews. My sister is the venison expert cook.
Dawn, I love the avatar of you and Dave. You are such a lovely, loving couple
Sorlenna, Stevia is better than any artificial sweetener on the market. It does not have all the chemicals the others do and is more natural. Your mentioning gourds brought back to memory the birdhouses my Dad used to make of gourds. Will definitely remember your grandchildren as they travel.
Kaye, loved the picture of the sunset and your mittens are so beautifully made. You work so fast and turn out the best work. Maybe I will grow up like you. David is always on the prayer list for safe travel as is our Kathy (Kehinkle) They have certainly had some hazardous driving conditions.
Marilyn!!!!!!!!!!! It is so good to hear from you. Prayer warriors have been at work for you. Do rest. It takes a while to get over anesthesia alone. You just dont snap right back as you think you will in the energy department. Rest!
Melody, I am tickled pink you have gotten your apartment. One step closer to that house.
Jeannette, I know you are thrilled to help out with the little ones, but do get rest when you can. Remember when you all told me to take care of me so I could take care of my daughter.One can get worn out in a short time.
Wilderness2000, redriet60,binbrice, master of none,briequeenWELCOME to the Tea Party. If I have missed someone, forgive the one brain cell. We love having new fplks join in
Bonnie, thank you for the crockpot angel chicken recipe. I have three crockpots, and use them all quite a bit
Julie, your sunset was wonderful. My goodness you are working those needles. Home grown tomatoes sound so good. Just nothing like them and Bonnie, you just cant have too many. They are wonderful to can and use in recipes. The recipients of your tomatoes are so appreciative I am sure.
Jynx, love, love, love the hair bows. Loved the family pictures. Your granddaughters are beautiful and what a wonderful picture of you and Gerri. So good to hear from you!
Will end my book here.I Love You, Shirley and all your wonderful postings. Love Caren and Purples pictures to start my days. I Love You All to the Moon and BackBetty


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Prayers going up, when are you moving?


I'm not, that I know of.


----------



## iamsam

sounds good - will have to try it. need to go shopping first.

sam



purl2diva said:


> I'll try this again!
> 
> Potato, Leek and Celery Root Soup


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - we are at a level three which means one should not be out unless it is an extreme reason - like running out of beer.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. He made it home around 8am this morning.


----------



## iamsam

I've used regular silver polish on silver plate - I see no reason why this wouldn't work.

sam



angelam said:


> Also Sam, could you use the silver cleaner you gave us for jewellry? I am curious as I have some plated costume stuff that really needs a clean as well as a silver charm bracelet.


I have used this method to clean a sterling silver chain bracelet but I'm not sure how it would react on silver plate.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

Kaye love all your gloves, you have been busy! How did you get the koolaide yarn two toned?

Busyworkerbee, toothpaste works well for cleaning silver, used to do that years ago with an old soft toothbrush.

Julie what a beautiful fiery sunrise!


----------



## iamsam

think I would stay where you are - the winters are easier. you said south of Pittsburgh - what town are they living in?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yep. 1,656 miles from where I am at the moment, but closer to all the other family.


----------



## Edith M

Wow! 19 pages! It has taken me all day to read them because I keep nodding off(one of the perks of aging I suppose). This winter has been very hard for so many that I hate to complain. I even have trouble taking the dog out when it gets that cold. Even whenI use my rescue inhaler first and remember to don the ski mask I made myself last week I can not seem to get my breath. Yesterday I woke up with terrible pain in my left lung every time I took a deep breath. Rick checked the humidifier and determined it was not working as well as it should. The inside humidity was down to 21% He changed the filter even though it was not due for changing. Several hours went by and the humidity was up to 28% . By afternoon he decided that with the low temperatures outdoors,single digits, one machine was not enough so he went to Lowes and bought a second one. When I went to bed at 10pm it was up to 34% and I was feeling somewhat better as long as I did not try to breath too deeply. Anyone with COPD knows you need to breath deep as often as you can to keep your oxygen levels up. When I awoke this morning I took a deep breath and felt only a slight twinge. What a relief that was. I have taken a Me day today and now that the humdtity is at a steady 40% the pain is gone. Do I have a terrific son or what? 

I have enjoyed all the pictures posted and will try the recipes soon. We are having lasagna tonight though.

Happy thoughts to all .


----------



## iamsam

my knitting is interrupted also - if it isn't the dog wanting out it is one of the cats - however lately the cats aren't as interested in going out and hickory makes short shift of it.

I do need to start reading more - usually I have a book at the nebulizer to read while I do my breathing treatment. darowil reads and knits at the same time - not sure how she does it - I would surely lose a stitch since I tend to get so involved in the book that I don't hear anything. guess I will continue to do one at a time.

sam



tami_ohio said:


> Cmaliza, you can see a picture of it here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html
> Other than it was narrower than I expected, I am pleased with it. I also made a large dishcloth size for little one to carry around if she likes, or to use for a doll blanket when she is old enough.
> 
> Sam, I have lots of knitting projects lined up, but my needles don't smoke. I like to read too well for that! And usually have multiple projects going at the same time, which slows things down also.
> 
> Its snowing like crazy again. We had a good squall go thru about an hour ago, too. We are under a level 2 snow emergency: due to blowing and drifting snow, and possible ice, please refrain from driving if possible.
> 
> I finally gave in and went out to the motor home to look for my crockpots. That's where they were. I couldn't find the lid for the 5 quart, so only brought in the 3 quart, and brought the 6 quart roaster in from the porch, so they can both warm up while I decide what I'm making for dinner. I don't think I have the orange juice or I would try the orange chicken.
> 
> I still haven't picked up the afghan to work on. I've spent most of the day on the computer! See why my needles don't smoke?......LOL!
> 
> I am enjoying all the posts. It will take me a while to learn everyone.
> 
> Tami


----------



## iamsam

we are having the same kind of weather - we have a half circle driveway and the part behind where Heidi parked her van is already drifting closed again.

sam



nittergma said:


> Nice opening Sam and the recipes sound yummy! I'd like to try making cheesecake with cottage cheese sometime and the orange chicken too. We do an awful lot of things with chicken.
> Our weather has been absolutely crazy lately! Last week it was so cold and our water pipes froze, last night some of them thawed and others refroze because of the horrific wind! Today it is warm compared to what it's been, in the 20s. Our new calves we just purchased have been ok through this but one has just started with pneumonia, had the vet out and he gave him some shots and some helpful info about raising calves. When we were walking up the driveway from the barn the snow started blowing like crazy!! Almost blew us over! Now it's starting to pile up.
> I hope you all are staying comfortable, whether warm or cool. I'll continue reading and try to stay caught up.


----------



## tami_ohio

Nittergma, and anyone else, if your pipes are on outside walls, pile straw bales high enough to insulate that wall right on the other side of the pipes. It will do wonders to keep your pipes from freezing!

Hope your calves stay healthy and warm.

Tami


----------



## iamsam

wouldn't it be great if we could bottle some of that energy and use it for ourselves.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi Sam. Wonderful start to the tea party again this week. Have been doing a lot of running around the last couple of days, so have a lot of catching up to do. Had my 2 little grandchildren here this morning. Boy what energy! They are so cute at 3 1/2 years and 18 months, and keep me busy when they are here.
> I think yellow peas are a Canadian thing. Maybe someone has already mentioned this. In Newfoundland pea soup is often served with dumplings, although I didn't make it that way. Must run and catch up tomorrow. Take care everyone, in this cold, snowy weather. Jinny


----------



## Dreamweaver

Puplover.... This is the soap place.... Good Scents, in Winthrop, WA. Molly's Soap...

http://www.mollyssoap.com/

They smell wonderful.


----------



## iamsam

for some reason I seem to breathe easier in cool air - I will have to admit lately it has been a little too cool - lol - the humidity doesn't bother me although when it is dry my nose tends to dry out - that is when I coat the inside wit ky using a qtip. really helps.

sam



Edith M said:


> Wow! 19 pages! It has taken me all day to read them because I keep nodding off(one of the perks of aging I suppose). This winter has been very hard for so many that I hate to complain. I even have trouble taking the dog out when it gets that cold. Even whenI use my rescue inhaler first and remember to don the ski mask I made myself last week I can not seem to get my breath. Yesterday I woke up with terrible pain in my left lung every time I took a deep breath. Rick checked the humidifier and determined it was not working as well as it should. The inside humidity was down to 21% He changed the filter even though it was not due for changing. Several hours went by and the humidity was up to 28% . By afternoon he decided that with the low temperatures outdoors,single digits, one machine was not enough so he went to Lowes and bought a second one. When I went to bed at 10pm it was up to 34% and I was feeling somewhat better as long as I did not try to breath too deeply. Anyone with COPD knows you need to breath deep as often as you can to keep your oxygen levels up. When I awoke this morning I took a deep breath and felt only a slight twinge. What a relief that was. I have taken a Me day today and now that the humdtity is at a steady 40% the pain is gone. Do I have a terrific son or what?
> 
> I have enjoyed all the pictures posted and will try the recipes soon. We are having lasagna tonight though.
> 
> Happy thoughts to all .


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> and just ran across this recipe - gluten free - maybe alan could eat these - and you could use fat-free cheese -- sam
> 
> Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits
> 
> ¼ cup coconut oil or butter, melted
> 1/3 cup sifted coconut flour
> 4 eggs
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> ¼ teaspoon onion powder
> ¼ teaspoon baking powder
> ½ cup sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
> 
> Blend together eggs, coconut oil or butter, salt, and onion powder.
> 
> Combine coconut flour with baking powder and whisk into batter until there are no lumps.
> 
> Fold in cheese.
> 
> Drop batter by the spoonful onto a greased cookie sheet.
> 
> Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes.
> 
> For a cheesier biscuit increase cheese to ¾ cup.
> 
> This recipe makes about 10 biscuits.


Those sound wonderful.... We picked up a boxed mix of the famous biscuits from Red Lobster when we were in the Whole Foods shop. Hope the yare as good as the original....


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> ... Julie, that was a lovely photo of the sunrise.


The sunrise it's self was quite something- best I have seen for a long time! But it is now a very grey day- although muggy. 24 C inside and out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Kaye love all your gloves, you have been busy! How did you get the koolaide yarn two toned?
> 
> Busyworkerbee, toothpaste works well for cleaning silver, used to do that years ago with an old soft toothbrush.
> 
> Julie what a beautiful fiery sunrise!


And it would seem the 'good shepherds' warning was for real today- grey and windy now. and just a touch of rain.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


So glad it went well and you are home...... Do remember that I am not far away if you should need any extra help while recouperating...


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise it's self was quite something- best I have seen for a long time! But it is now a very grey day- although muggy. 24 C inside and out.


I'm off to bed Julie. I'll see you in the morning. Sleep well love.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> think I would stay where you are - the winters are easier. you said south of Pittsburgh - what town are they living in?
> 
> sam


They're in Scottdale. I'm not sure I'd want to live there either. but I would like to find a place with better resources (the desert can be lovely but you give up a lot). Some of my family on my dad's side were in PA when they came to the US from Europe, but they went south to Indiana/KY.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Briegeen. Don't think I've seen you here before. Hope you will join in our conversations; we always love having new folks sharing. 


Briegeen said:


> Mouth-watering tasty recipes Sam, Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Briegeen. Don't think I've seen you here before. Hope you will join in our conversations; we always love having new folks sharing. 


Briegeen said:


> Mouth-watering tasty recipes Sam, Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

will need to look that up on gary's atlas to see where it is.

sam

note - it's maybe an hour and a half from where I grew up in windber - which is maybe twenty minutes from Johnstown.



Sorlenna said:


> They're in Scottdale. I'm not sure I'd want to live there either. but I would like to find a place with better resources (the desert can be lovely but you give up a lot). Some of my family on my dad's side were in PA when they came to the US from Europe, but they went south to Indiana/KY.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Our son called and asked if I could come back up there next week to help out...they're finding out that two little ones is very tiring! I'll be up there Monday through Wednesday--it's going to be very very cold again so I'll need to load up the car with blankets, power bars, water, etc. Can't wait to see the two girls again.
> 
> ...we're having someone come out to measure and give us a quote on new windows. I can really feel the wind coming through during our very cold windy days.


Oh, what a hardship..... going up to play with the babies..... Lucjy you. It is quite a change when the second one comes along. That is what brought DD#1 back to Texas. A flight attendant and an actor's schedules just don't mesh with TWO little ones...

I've been sitting by the patio door during a lot of our cold weather and have thought that we should redo windows as well... I'm just afraid to get a quote!!! I would like all three sets of sliding patio doors replaced with French doors and know I can't afford that.... I did order new curtains. Wrong move. Boxed up and waiting to go back to post office Monday. Guess I'll be starting over.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I'm off to bed Julie. I'll see you in the morning. Sleep well love.


I am just coming up to mid-day- but will probably sleep this evening when I am really trying to watch the weather forecast! (and the news- which has covered the flooding in Somerset, and that terrible fire in Canada)- Sleep well yourself, Valerie- the exam was quite lengthy and 70% for a pass is a fairly high standard! But I guess it is important the bees do have knowledgeable keepers!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wish I could help you out there Valerie but alas no soap for that...LOL I can offer you a cup of tea or something stronger if you'd like though!


ptofValerie said:


> I wish there was a soap for tired achey brains!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wish I could help you out there Valerie but alas no soap for that...LOL I can offer you a cup of tea or something stronger if you'd like though! I remember taking my comps for my masters degree....what a laborious day that was!



ptofValerie said:


> I wish there was a soap for tired achey brains!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Got my van back tonight. Driving home was not fun, very windy and blowing snow. Bitterly cold out, so glad to get back to the house.
> Kathy


I know it hurts the pocketbook but sure hope you can stay home until some of this horrible weather goes away!!! I don't think there is a good place in the country right now for picking up a trip...

I've started a very different pair of socks. they have four holes formed by doing cables in the round and then knitting straight to form the opening and then rejoining, etc. etc. I think I am going to like them but scared to death I will run out of yarn. I have JUST enough with no chance of buying more.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> will need to look that up on gary's atlas to see where it is.
> 
> sam


Google tells me it is 314 miles east/southeast of you.


----------



## iamsam

mike holmes of diy prefers sliders - said they are more efficient in keeping the weather out. but I'm with you - prefer French doors - they just look better.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, what a hardship..... going up to play with the babies..... Lucjy you. It is quite a change when the second one comes along. That is what brought DD#1 back to Texas. A flight attendant and an actor's schedules just don't mesh with TWO little ones...
> 
> I've been sitting by the patio door during a lot of our cold weather and have thought that we should redo windows as well... I'm just afraid to get a quote!!! I would like all three sets of sliding patio doors replaced with French doors and know I can't afford that.... I did order new curtains. Wrong move. Boxed up and waiting to go back to post office Monday. Guess I'll be starting over.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Traveling mercies on their way! Wrapping them in angels wings too. 


Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx.
> 
> Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!
> 
> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> Working on a sleeve, so back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Traveling mercies on their way! Wrapping them in angels wings too. 


Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx.
> 
> Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!
> 
> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> Working on a sleeve, so back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is GORGEOUS!!


Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## iamsam

well if it is close you can always do the foot in another color - no one will see.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I know it hurts the pocketbook but sure hope you can stay home until some of this horrible weather goes away!!! I don't think there is a good place in the country right now for picking up a trip...
> 
> I've started a very different pair of socks. they have four holes formed by doing cables in the round and then knitting straight to form the opening and then rejoining, etc. etc. I think I am going to like them but scared to death I will run out of yarn. I have JUST enough with no chance of buying more.


----------



## iamsam

you could come to the kap and then it would be just part of a day's drive to them - most of it on the turnpike.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Google tells me it is 314 miles east/southeast of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sassafras I used to do quite a bit of painting with acrylics but have never tried watercolors. Now my youngest DD does work with watercolors from time to time; she really has quite a knack for them. Wish I had time to pick it back up again. Of course I could make the time but then it would take frm my knitting...LOL


sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, nice to have family all in one place.
> Jynx, yeah for Livy and her team.
> Val, glad exam finished and you have time to knit.
> Sam, thank you for recipes.
> Gwen had good laugh as I saw your Gwenies.
> Off to watercolor class. Have to tell you about homework. So we were to make color chart 7 colors across top of chart. 7 colors down left side. Then do squares showing mixtures. Had no idea how to do. Studied chart then painted 7squares of first color across side etc. Then started overpainting with colors across top. Got half way through when it dawned on me I should mix colors together not overpaint. Knew everyone else in class, experienced painters, would KNOW that. Had a good cry. Then finished chart by overpainting. Will have to do again when I have time. Will continue class as I'm learning a lot but wish I was with other beginning painters. Love class, just frustrated that neither teacher nor book mentioned how-to.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, beautiful sunset.

Dreamweaver, Great photos, is that you & DH? Very cute hair ties, you must be popular with the team.

Angora, i have been going to try celariac in my garden but have not done so yet. Maybe I can find some seed this year. I think it is a cool season crop so should grow here. I looked for loofa seeds in the 2 catalogues I usually rder from, will have to do a ittle more research on them. Maybe my season is too short for them to mature


----------



## Glennys 2

When we were replacing out patio doors, I wanted French doors but the sales person talked us out of them. Then I wanted the doors that had the blinds in them. Didn't get them either as the place we went to didn't sell them. Oh how I wish I had stuck to my guns and go to another store that had the doors with the blinds in them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx.
> 
> Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!
> 
> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> Working on a sleeve, so back later.


Hope the trip is a safe one for them and the move a good one.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> you could come to the kap and then it would be just part of a day's drive to them - most of it on the turnpike.
> 
> sam


I really wish I could--not too likely at the moment, but one never knows, eh? I'm not counting it out!

One sleeve is done on the hodgepodge and I'm working on the second. I still like it, so that's a good thing! I want to get it done so I will be "empty-needled" when the yarn for the Charlotte arrives. Really anxious to get going with that.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Signs of Spring's arrival:
> 
> 1) received an email that the MW Stitches Show will be open for registration on January 28!
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/ The show is usually in August - I'll be out on the website for sure when it opens to look through the class offerings.
> 
> 2) Was looking up loufa seeds and noted that I can start ordering seeds for this year's garden. Time to get things ready for the pepper and tomato plants...
> 
> Can Spring be close by? Wouldn't know it by the weather and temperatures outside, but it has to come---just HAS TO!


Dang, the guide to the classes is 61 pages....... It sure looks like fun. Wish it were closer to the Oct. event and I could combine them..... and then go to Makinac and then go to The Dells,,, and then........


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tami the blanket is beautiful; nice even stitches and lovely pattern. 


tami_ohio said:


> Cmaliza, you can see a picture of it here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html
> Other than it was narrower than I expected, I am pleased with it. I also made a large dishcloth size for little one to carry around if she likes, or to use for a doll blanket when she is old enough.
> 
> Sam, I have lots of knitting projects lined up, but my needles don't smoke. I like to read too well for that! And usually have multiple projects going at the same time, which slows things down also.
> 
> Its snowing like crazy again. We had a good squall go thru about an hour ago, too. We are under a level 2 snow emergency: due to blowing and drifting snow, and possible ice, please refrain from driving if possible.
> 
> I finally gave in and went out to the motor home to look for my crockpots. That's where they were. I couldn't find the lid for the 5 quart, so only brought in the 3 quart, and brought the 6 quart roaster in from the porch, so they can both warm up while I decide what I'm making for dinner. I don't think I have the orange juice or I would try the orange chicken.
> 
> I still haven't picked up the afghan to work on. I've spent most of the day on the computer! See why my needles don't smoke?......LOL!
> 
> I am enjoying all the posts. It will take me a while to learn everyone.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope the new calf will recover okay. Poor thing. Poor you having to take care of it as I'm sure it must mean a bit more work too. 


nittergma said:


> Nice opening Sam and the recipes sound yummy! I'd like to try making cheesecake with cottage cheese sometime and the orange chicken too. We do an awful lot of things with chicken.
> Our weather has been absolutely crazy lately! Last week it was so cold and our water pipes froze, last night some of them thawed and others refroze because of the horrific wind! Today it is warm compared to what it's been, in the 20s. Our new calves we just purchased have been ok through this but one has just started with pneumonia, had the vet out and he gave him some shots and some helpful info about raising calves. When we were walking up the driveway from the barn the snow started blowing like crazy!! Almost blew us over! Now it's starting to pile up.
> I hope you all are staying comfortable, whether warm or cool. I'll continue reading and try to stay caught up.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

We love both too; especially Jeopardy. I keep telling DH he ought to take their test and go on the show....how he remembers such a wide variety of knowledge is amazing to me. I may have a couple of degrees but he sure has much more varied knowledge than I do; at least in my opinion.


nittergma said:


> We love Jeopardy and Wheel too! We never miss it. They are the only 2 programs we both watch.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


That is majestic, awesome and just plain gorgeous...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Edith. Haven't heard from you in quite awhile. Glad the pain in your lungs has diminished now that son has fixed the humidifier for you. Sounds like he is sweet to his mama. You take care now.


Edith M said:


> Wow! 19 pages! It has taken me all day to read them because I keep nodding off(one of the perks of aging I suppose). This winter has been very hard for so many that I hate to complain. I even have trouble taking the dog out when it gets that cold. Even whenI use my rescue inhaler first and remember to don the ski mask I made myself last week I can not seem to get my breath. Yesterday I woke up with terrible pain in my left lung every time I took a deep breath. Rick checked the humidifier and determined it was not working as well as it should. The inside humidity was down to 21% He changed the filter even though it was not due for changing. Several hours went by and the humidity was up to 28% . By afternoon he decided that with the low temperatures outdoors,single digits, one machine was not enough so he went to Lowes and bought a second one. When I went to bed at 10pm it was up to 34% and I was feeling somewhat better as long as I did not try to breath too deeply. Anyone with COPD knows you need to breath deep as often as you can to keep your oxygen levels up. When I awoke this morning I took a deep breath and felt only a slight twinge. What a relief that was. I have taken a Me day today and now that the humdtity is at a steady 40% the pain is gone. Do I have a terrific son or what?
> 
> I have enjoyed all the pictures posted and will try the recipes soon. We are having lasagna tonight though.
> 
> Happy thoughts to all .


----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol: this is getting absurd :evil:


----------



## jknappva

[. My aunt and uncle (sister and brother whose houses were across the street from each other) always had friendly tomato-growing competitions---who had the first tomato, the biggest tomato, the best crop, etc. They had lots of fun with their gardens. 

Several of my uncles who had gardens had a standing competition about which one would have a ripe tomato by the 4th of July!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, beautiful sunset.
> 
> Dreamweaver, Great photos, is that you & DH? Very cute hair ties, you must be popular with the team.
> 
> Angora, i have been going to try celariac in my garden but have not done so yet. Maybe I can find some seed this year. I think it is a cool season crop so should grow here. I looked for loofa seeds in the 2 catalogues I usually rder from, will have to do a ittle more research on them. Maybe my season is too short for them to mature


Re: Loofa growing. It said if you have a short growing season to plant them indoors and then transfer them outside when it is warm enough, but give them a head start inside.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Getting aggravated with the double posts so I'm gonna go chill and knit...Stay warm/cool which ever is needed. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (thinking ugly things to do to my computer)


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Nittergma, and anyone else, if your pipes are on outside walls, pile straw bales high enough to insulate that wall right on the other side of the pipes. It will do wonders to keep your pipes from freezing!
> 
> Hope your calves stay healthy and warm.
> 
> Tami


Tami, your blanket is gorgeous. Nice to see you on here and all the other new people too. Welcome


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> that is good news - we are at a level three which means one should not be out unless it is an extreme reason - like running out of beer.
> 
> sam


And for some, that's a good reason to go ou!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Edith M said:


> Wow! 19 pages! It has taken me all day to read them because I keep nodding off(one of the perks of aging I suppose). This winter has been very hard for so many that I hate to complain. I even have trouble taking the dog out when it gets that cold. Even whenI use my rescue inhaler first and remember to don the ski mask I made myself last week I can not seem to get my breath. Yesterday I woke up with terrible pain in my left lung every time I took a deep breath. Rick checked the humidifier and determined it was not working as well as it should. The inside humidity was down to 21% He changed the filter even though it was not due for changing. Several hours went by and the humidity was up to 28% . By afternoon he decided that with the low temperatures outdoors,single digits, one machine was not enough so he went to Lowes and bought a second one. When I went to bed at 10pm it was up to 34% and I was feeling somewhat better as long as I did not try to breath too deeply. Anyone with COPD knows you need to breath deep as often as you can to keep your oxygen levels up. When I awoke this morning I took a deep breath and felt only a slight twinge. What a relief that was. I have taken a Me day today and now that the humdtity is at a steady 40% the pain is gone. Do I have a terrific son or what?
> 
> I have enjoyed all the pictures posted and will try the recipes soon. We are having lasagna tonight though.
> 
> Happy thoughts to all .


Hope you continue to feel better. My oldest son has COPD and he's already spent 2 weeks in the hospital with pneumonia. Hope he can avoid that again but winters are hard for him. And Sam, I'm sure will agree...that the cold weather is hard trying to breathe.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that is good news - we are at a level three which means one should not be out unless it is an extreme reason - like running out of beer.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

DH had a job tonight and it wasn't cancelled. At least it is an early one at a restaurant from 6:30 - 10:30 pm and just about 15 min. from here. I wonder if he'll be home early, as I can't imagine many people going out tonight.


----------



## pacer

I am falling asleep at my computer so will get clothes out of dryer and then head to bed. I need to wake up early to get to work due to the weather. 

Railyn....so happy that the surgery went well and that you are recovering well.

Kathy...I am glad that you have had a break from this weather. 

Shirley...loved the joke. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise it's self was quite something- best I have seen for a long time! But it is now a very grey day- although muggy. 24 C inside and out.


but the clouds were what made the lovely sunrise!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergama...It sure is a responsibility that doesn't with animals stop just because the weather gets bad. Our wonderful farmers work so hard and never stop. Sure hope your calf has a full recovery and grows to be healthy and hardy.

Edith...My mother has COPD also. I didn't know the humidity helped. I will have to mention it to her.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> very cute - how did you do them?
> 
> sam


The corkscrew is simply a crochet chain of 26 and then 3 single crochets in each....I then do a thumb cast on to equal 4 stitches and do I-cord and then another corkscrew. This is all done in one color and then I add just the corkscrew sections in the other two colors. When my girls were little and wore the double pony tails, I made these without I-cord, just crocheted chain, for their hair all the time...


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you for that confidence building. I've done my best and it'll be March before we know the results. Now to make my dinner and continue knitting - bliss!


Now that is just plain cruel, making you wait until March!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> good for her!! AND the team! Love the picture...she's a lovely girl.
> Junek


Thanks, They are both such sweethearts.... Livey is going to be a handful ... daredevil that she is...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Congrats to Livey and team!! Nice hair ties too! Like to see your lovely face! (DH and Livey too!) Is that Liveys mom behind her in the one picture?


Yes, that is Andre'a, my oldest daughter and mom to both the girls. We call her Drea', but her husband calls her Andi.... Can't believe she will be 50 in August..... Unbelievable....


----------



## machriste

sassafras123 said:


> Back from walk and watercolor class. Today's class was actually fun.


Hi fellow watercolorer! What are you working on now? Your color sheet sounded like good practice, but frustrating that you weren't given instructions.

I've taken two sets of 6 classes (3 hr-classes) from the same teacher. We did a painting per class and I really liked the teacher. Several students had taken classes from her before. Then someone suggested to me to try to work with a teacher with a totally different style, and fortunately, I found the perfect one in my water exercise class! So far, we've been doing some practice stuff--backgrounds, skies, trees, etc. She also is very into drawing (which I was sure I had no ability for,) so we've done some of that, and I have loved it!

Monday, we're actually going to do a painting, and I decided I wanted to redo one from before that I didn't like very much. I'm looking forward to it. After dealing with my partner's serious illness since last June, I found going back to painting class has been very therapeutic. I actually forget about home for 3 hours once a week. I hope yours continue to be enjoyable for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> mike holmes of diy prefers sliders - said they are more efficient in keeping the weather out. but I'm with you - prefer French doors - they just look better.
> 
> sam


That surprises me.... I would have thought the wood around the glass was more energy efficient. It would be nice of mine were at least double paned....  What I really would like to do is glass in the patio... maybe the old jalousie windows above the brick planters... It would make a great plant room and we could leave the doors open to get from the bedroom to the kitchen instead of walking all around and through the house.... So many projects....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> well if it is close you can always do the foot in another color - no one will see.
> 
> sam


True.... I am already thinking about doing a contrasting heel and toe. I want to do them for Rachel and she wears a 10 shoe... so they have to be quite a bit longer than for me....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dreamweaver, Great photos, is that you & DH? Very cute hair ties, you must be popular with the team.


 Guilty. Do keep in mind, I have always taken lousy pictures.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Glennys 2 said:


> When we were replacing out patio doors, I wanted French doors but the sales person talked us out of them. Then I wanted the doors that had the blinds in them. Didn't get them either as the place we went to didn't sell them. Oh how I wish I had stuck to my guns and go to another store that had the doors with  the blinds in them.


I would like that...... and probably an easier retrofit than putting in framing....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm caught up at last and the hockey game just started. Time to get the needles moving.

Brother and his wife are in town to see mom... (I think he may be trying to talk her in to moving near them..... as his wife doesn't usually come unless there is shopping or a party involved...) I have tax papers here for him and should call to have them picked up Can you believe, a half block away and we haven't seen them.... He and I did have some words on the phone so I'm giving him lots of space.

Mom is not cooperating with rehab at all other than doing exercises. They want to keep her another month or so and it is just pointless with her non-participation and depressed attitude so I will start interviewing some caregivers. No one is really going to like that or the expense but I can't do it all anymore and that is the way it will have to be or she will have to relocate.... which will be a disaster. We have all agreed to it, since none of them want her to go into assisted living as the FOUR Dr.s have advised at every facility...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh, DH will have a birthday on Groundhog's Day (2-2) Then we will have our 50th anniv. on the 8th. Our youngest DD has a birthday on the 15th, the day after Valentine's. On the 16th, DH is going to go with a friend to Taos to help him settle his sister's estate.... I will probably fly up the next week-end so we can have a little mini vacation.... Great yarn there and love to visit the weaving shops... it may even inspire me to dust off the loom.... something I really want to do anyhow. Feb. is the shortest month, but our busiest.....


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the new calf will recover okay. Poor thing. Poor you having to take care of it as I'm sure it must mean a bit more work too.


One thing you might think about if you are worried about pipes freezing -- turn the taps on very very lightly so that there is just a small stream -- and leave it on all the time. the movement of the water keeps the water in the pipes from freezing and expanding and sometimes causing damage to the pipes. that way the water is not still and it doesn't freeze. We did that all our lives in the winter.

If your house is not prepared for bitter weather I would suggest doing that . just a steady stream not on hard at all.

Good luck. We did it in both our bathroom and our kitchen ssinks. as long as it is running steadily it will help keep it from freezing.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh and Angora1, thank you both! And thank you for the welcome.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Oh, and what is KAP, please?


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Puplover.... This is the soap place.... Good Scents, in Winthrop, WA. Molly's Soap...
> 
> http://www.mollyssoap.com/
> 
> They smell wonderful.


Thanks Jynx!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> Good to know thanks. We start squash and zuchini inside so I would have done the same with these.


I don't grow squash but pumpkins & zuchini I put the seeds right in the garden. Do you start yours so they are earlier or beacause they would freeze before mature? T & T seeds from Manitoba sells lots of good varieties for short seasons like mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> that is good news - we are at a level three which means one should not be out unless it is an extreme reason - like running out of beer.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> you could come to the kap and then it would be just part of a day's drive to them - most of it on the turnpike.
> 
> sam


Seeing the DGCs would be worth it, Sam, but the tolls on the Turnpike have gone 'way up there recently--which is part of the reason we avoided htatroute when we came to Defiance last summer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Nittergma, and anyone else, if your pipes are on outside walls, pile straw bales high enough to insulate that wall right on the other side of the pipes. It will do wonders to keep your pipes from freezing!
> 
> Hope your calves stay healthy and warm.
> 
> Tami


Sounds like you must be a farm girl?


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't grow squash but pumpkins & zuchini I put the seeds right in the garden. Do you start yours so they are earlier or beacause they would freeze before mature? T & T seeds from Manitoba sells lots of good varieties for short seasons like mine.


DH starts from seeds cause it can still be pretty cool and ours seem to get a disease or bugs and die out midseason so we ususlly do 2 plantings. He loves growing things, likes to get them started as early as possible.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Those sound wonderful.... We picked up a boxed mix of the famous biscuits from Red Lobster when we were in the Whole Foods shop. Hope the yare as good as the original....


I love those biscuits, I wonder if the mix is available here. I'll have to look.
I tried to make them from a recipe I found on the internet but not even close.
Please let us know if they are good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> The corkscrew is simply a crochet chain of 26 and then 3 single crochets in each....I then do a thumb cast on to equal 4 stitches and do I-cord and then another corkscrew. This is all done in one color and then I add just the corkscrew sections in the other two colors. When my girls were little and wore the double pony tails, I made these without I-cord, just crocheted chain, for their hair all the time...


Thanks for sharing that, I'll have to do some for my GD


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Guilty. Do keep in mind, I have always taken lousy pictures.....


Ha, ha,


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, DH will have a birthday on Groundhog's Day (2-2) Then we will have our 50th anniv. on the 8th. Our youngest DD has a birthday on the 15th, the day after Valentine's. On the 16th, DH is going to go with a friend to Taos to help him settle his sister's estate.... I will probably fly up the next week-end so we can have a little mini vacation.... Great yarn there and love to visit the weaving shops... it may even inspire me to dust off the loom.... something I really want to do anyhow. Feb. is the shortest month, but our busiest.....


Sounds like you will have a busy month. I hope everything works out OK with your mom.I had a long chat this morning with my neighbor who is having many problems with her mom too. The joys of dealing with elderly parents who think they still know best.
I have never been to Taos but we were in Albuquerque a few years ago. I bought a book on native weaving at the museum but that's as far as I got with weaving.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591, yes and no! I am NOT a city girl, just slightly rural, but have family who are/were farmers, and mom grew up on a farm, Dad worked on one. And my uncle used to put straw bales outside the bathroom and kitchen sink walls to keep their pipes from freezing. I still live 5-10 minutes from town, but still like our space.

Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, I managed to get the backing sewed for my quilt & the back, batting & top pinned together for quilting. Please remind me to never again make a king sized quilt. I was bent over the pingpong table pining for over 4 hrs. DH was going to give away the pingpong table but I told him I want to keep it for quilting as it is so nice for laying things out to pin. The quilt is for my DIL's birthday next week so I better get busy


----------



## nitchik

Hi Sam, I'm jumping in here _way after this started...just wanted to say I don't know how to get the birds to eat thistle seed!

We've been hanging it out in a thistle seed feeder since Fall 2012, and only about 2 inches in the feeder have gone!
We do get the birds that are supposed to love it, but No Go! I've even sprinkled some of it out on the deck. No luck!


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, and what is KAP, please?


Knit a Palooza, a get together that is planned in Sams town for October, Gwen is organizing


----------



## Bonnie7591

nitchik said:


> Hi Sam, I'm jumping in here _way after this started...just wanted to say I don't know how to get the birds to eat thistle seed!
> 
> We've been hanging it out in a thistle seed feeder since Fall 2012, and only about 2 inches in the feeder have gone!
> We do get the birds that are supposed to love it, but No Go! I've even sprinkled some of it out on the deck. No luck!


We have never used thistle seed but put out canola seed & the birds go crazy for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tami (and anyone else new) I'm posting a copy of a PM I sent another member trying to explain KAP. If I forget anything folks please feel free to jump in and add to this:

Just to give you a bit of history, last winter when Sam's daughter Heidi was expecting we (members of the tea party) all decided we would be the baby's aunts/uncles which lead to us all so excited about the birth. In conversations we also said how nice it would be to meet each other. One thing lead to another and Sam said we could all meet in Defiance, OH which is where he lives. Many of us became very serious about meeting so Sam gave us a date that would coincide with shortly after the birth of the baby. We voted and long story short about 15 of us met in Defiance this past July. To establish some guidelines Sam accepted my offer to coordinate this event and I planned various knitting and non-knitting activities for us to do. I was even able to get a slight discount at one of the hotels. Those that attended really wanted to make this an annual event so I offered to plan it again one more time (then someone else can plan it). I gathered feedback from those that attended and after discussing it with Sam we selected Oct. 3-5, 2014 for the next Knit-A-Palooza (which is what we called the event). I will very shortly be announcing that reservation forms are available to be sent out for those interested in attending. It will be posted in the Knitting Tea Party. Deadline for turning in your reservation will be July 21st 2014.

One of the actitivites planned for the Knit-a-Palooza this year is to have a drawing for an afghan which members of the Knitting Tea Party have made 8 inch blocks for. One of the members, jheines (Ohio Joy) has volunteered to join all the blocks into an afghan (I'm supplying the yarn for joining the blocks). Folks from all over are sending their block(s) to her with a deadline of June 1 for them to be received by jheines. What Sam does NOT KNOW is that if there are enough blocks received then 2 afghans/lap robes will be made...one to have a drawing for and one to gift to Sam for being our host. (Please don't let him know!) There are specific guidelines to follow making the block(s). If you are interested in this please send me your private email address and I'll gladly send them to you. Many folks have commented how this project is really making them feel a part of the Knit-A-Palooza especially those that are not going to be able to attend.

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I hope you'll consider attending the KAP and/or participating in the afghan squares.

Sincerely,
Gwen Settle
Gweniepooh on Knitting Paradise


tami_ohio said:


> Oh, and what is KAP, please?


----------



## Gweniepooh

also if you haven't already noticed, I'm the one that constantly has double, etc. posts from my wacky computer.....ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh

One more thing...the name Knit-a-Palooza was coined by Gottastch (I think I'm remembering correctly)... if not someone will be sure to let us know.....LOL


----------



## blavell

We have yellow peas here in Minnesota --- however, we are pretty close to Canada (LOL). They aren't much different from green peas. Your pea soup recipe sounds yummy.


----------



## nitchik

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have never used thistle seed but put out canola seed & the birds go crazy for it.


Will have to look for some. So far the sunflower seeds are popular. But I'm just wondering how to get the thistle seeds we bought used up!


----------



## EJS

NanaCaren said:


> I know she got lard from one of the local butchers, rendered it down(what a smell that makes), it was mixed with lye. I 'm not sure if there was anything else. I can ask her for her receipt, I am sure she still has the book. Here is a a receipt, it is pretty close to what I remember.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4759100_make-natural-lye-soap-home.html


Thanks for that info. It is a little more involved then I want to take on so I will stick to my current stuff....Castile soap, Washing Soda & Baking Soda (in place of Borax). Works better then the store bought stuff.


----------



## EJS

KateB said:


> EJS - Pleased to hear that Georgia is better now, it's amazing how quickly little ones bounce back.


It is wonderful how easy it is for them. She feels so good she played on the floor with her daddy then took a breather


----------



## Marikayknits

Sorlenna said:


> Google tells me it is 314 miles east/southeast of you.


Hi Sorlenna, I live in Freedom, PA, and Scottdale is 68 miles and 1 1/2 hours away from me. I know how far away that would seem from where you are as we made several trips (driving, as my DH loves to drive and hates to fly) to Santa Fe when my son went to college there and then he lived there for a few years afterwards.


----------



## iamsam

that is what he said - I would still go with the French doors - they have so much more character than plain sliders - I actually wish my one living room wall was solid French doors - ceiling to floor windows - love it. there are a lot of windows on it now so I shouldn't complain. I love having lots of outdoor light coming in.

I think having blinds in them would have been nice also - since I don't have curtains it would have been nice to use them to keep the sun out during the summer.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That surprises me.... I would have thought the wood around the glass was more energy efficient. It would be nice of mine were at least double paned.... What I really would like to do is glass in the patio... maybe the old jalousie windows above the brick planters... It would make a great plant room and we could leave the doors open to get from the bedroom to the kitchen instead of walking all around and through the house.... So many projects....


----------



## iamsam

Gerry and my mother share the same birthday - then dad's was a week later on the 9th.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, DH will have a birthday on Groundhog's Day (2-2) Then we will have our 50th anniv. on the 8th. Our youngest DD has a birthday on the 15th, the day after Valentine's. On the 16th, DH is going to go with a friend to Taos to help him settle his sister's estate.... I will probably fly up the next week-end so we can have a little mini vacation.... Great yarn there and love to visit the weaving shops... it may even inspire me to dust off the loom.... something I really want to do anyhow. Feb. is the shortest month, but our busiest.....


----------



## iamsam

you are right - I had forgotten that - it has been years since I have been on the turnpike.

sam



jheiens said:


> Seeing the DGCs would be worth it, Sam, but the tolls on the Turnpike have gone 'way up there recently--which is part of the reason we avoided htatroute when we came to Defiance last summer.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

nitchik - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we will be here all week so do stop again really soon and often - we love having new people add to the conversations - always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it avail at all time - we'll be looking for you.

don't know what to tell you about the thistle seed - mine need filled about every three day but then I have five feeders and one wild bird seed feeder - would like one more of those.

sam



nitchik said:


> Hi Sam, I'm jumping in here _way after this started...just wanted to say I don't know how to get the birds to eat thistle seed!
> 
> We've been hanging it out in a thistle seed feeder since Fall 2012, and only about 2 inches in the feeder have gone!
> We do get the birds that are supposed to love it, but No Go! I've even sprinkled some of it out on the deck. No luck!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Sam Said "Gerry and my mother share the same birthday - then dad's was a week later on the 9th."
Sam in our family our birthdays start on April 30 with my brother, then May 3 for older sister, then May 5for another family member, and several others every other day or every two days until the 25th. Then in Oct. it starts again with my cousin 's on Oct. 19th , my granddad's on the 20th, Mine on the 21, my great aunt's on the 23rd, and my little sister's on the 24th. In my family My hubby's is Sept.21 Mine is the 21 and the kids went like this May 7, Sept.14, Aug. 14 Our birthdays are multiples of 7. My youngest son's little boy's, his is June 14.
So birthdays are really lumped together in these months. 
Right now I am not knitting for a few days so I can give my fingers a rest.
The last things I knitted were two pairs of mittens for a little girl who comes through my crossing, she and her sister were the recipients of the mittens. I know their mom and step dad and they were not expecting me to do it but with the cold weather we have had recently, I felt like they needed them. I didn't spend any money on them, I just used some yarn from my small stash(small stash= 1 plastic tub filled to the brim.)


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is GORGEOUS!!


It was wasn't it? The day has been quite wet, true to the warning!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Did that this year but it didn't work this time. Both DH and I had done this all the time growing up on farms so we had had faith but in spite of being turned on not only did the pipes split but so did the housing on the pump. No problems when we went into London for a doctors appointment and checked the house there just in case. It was fine and there was no heat and the taps were not turned on Go figure.
We must decide this year if we are going to sell that house or put a tenant in it. It has sat empty for almost 4years since I bought this house at the lake. DH didn't want to sell that house then and I
I didn't push it as it was the house he had owned with his late wife; but I bring in the primary income with my 2 government pensions , my teacher's pension and an ongoing income from investments made by my late husband. Sometimes i
I resent paying the upkeep on a house that literally sits empty. DH has agreed it could be a source of income for him but just does nothing about it. It is a lovely 3 bed 2bath home quite near the hospital in London so he probably had no difficulty finding a good responsible tenant. Oh well , sorry for the rant. Just frustrating.

Trisha


Designer1234 said:


> One thing you might think about if you are worried about pipes freezing -- turn the taps on very very lightly so that there is just a small stream -- and leave it on all the time. the movement of the water keeps the water in the pipes from freezing and expanding and sometimes causing damage to the pipes. that way the water is not still and it doesn't freeze. We did that all our lives in the winter.
> 
> If your house is not prepared for bitter weather I would suggest doing that . just a steady stream not on hard at all.
> 
> Good luck. We did it in both our bathroom and our kitchen ssinks. as long as it is running steadily it will help keep it from freezing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> That is majestic, awesome and just plain gorgeous...


Very well put, Jynx! could not have expressed it better!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> but the clouds were what made the lovely sunrise!
> Junek


They surely did!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> one should drag out their birthday as long as they can - it only happens once a year (thank goodness) so you might as well enjoy it to the fullest. did anyone make you a cake?
> 
> sam


~~~no cake, but I did get a piece of cheese cake...but no candle. That's fine....we are trying to reduce the sugars in the food. I did have a fancy muffin for breakfast today. I prefer that. :-D DS is coming for brunch tomorrow...so that extends the b'day weekend! Lox & bagels & all kinds of goodies...one of my favorite breakfasts. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you will have a busy month. I hope everything works out OK with your mom.I had a long chat this morning with my neighbor who is having many problems with her mom too. The joys of dealing with elderly parents who think they still know best.
> I have never been to Taos but we were in Albuquerque a few years ago. I bought a book on native weaving at the museum but that's as far as I got with weaving.


Yes, Feb. is a party every week for us... Yes, dealing with family dynamics as we deal with aging is no picnic......

We used to have land in Colorado and would fly to Albuquerque and drive up. I have a favorite store for Churro wool on the route and they teach weaving. I always though it would be fun to take a class, as they put you up in little cabins right there..... My loom is sadly neglected right now, as is the spinning wheel because I have been trying to catch up on some,quilts and clean my disaster of a studio. I really do love it though and need to get back to it....

I'll let you know about the biscuits.... Sure was a surprise to,see them in the store...


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> I'll try this again!
> 
> Potato, Leek and Celery Root Soup
> 
> Yields 4 servings
> 	1 T. Olive Oil
> 	1 tablespoon butter
> 	2 cloves of garlic  minced
> 	1 leek  sliced, white part only
> 	1 large celery root  peeled and diced
> 	4 medium potatoes  peeled and diced
> 	2 springs of fresh thyme
> 	1 quart chicken or vegetable stock
> 	1 teaspoon salt
> 	1/2 teaspoon pepper
> Place 1 T. olive oil and 1 T butter in a saucepan. Add the, garlic and leeks. Sweat over medium-high heat until tender and translucent, 5-8 minutes.
> Add the stock, potato, celeriac, thyme, salt and pepper. Simmer the soup for about 20-25 minutes or until vegetables are very tender.
> Reserve some whole pieces of potato and celeriac  if desired  and purée the soup using a food processor or blender until smooth. Taste and adjust seasonings with additional salt and pepper. If desired, thin the soup with water or stock.
> 
> May be garnished with bacon/chives/ thyme sprigs
> Ive also added an apple or a pear .


~~~sounds really good....we'll try it! Thanks!


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> It is wonderful how easy it is for them. She feels so good she played on the floor with her daddy then took a breather


Great picture.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Cmaliza, you can see a picture of it here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231810-1.html
> Other than it was narrower than I expected, I am pleased with it.
> Tami


~~~really beautiful!!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Usually it is over so quickly, it is quite a rush to locate the camera, turn lights off, and get outside- to get the best angle. Not infrequently I get the message- 'Internal Memory is full'- having forgotten the SD card is in the computer!


~~~that sounds like my kind of trick! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Our weather has been absolutely crazy lately! Last week it was so cold and our water pipes froze, last night some of them thawed and others refroze because of the horrific wind! Today it is warm compared to what it's been, in the 20s. Our new calves we just purchased have been ok through this but one has just started with pneumonia, had the vet out and he gave him some shots and some helpful info about raising calves. When we were walking up the driveway from the barn the snow started blowing like crazy!! Almost blew us over! Now it's starting to pile up.
> I hope you all are staying comfortable, whether warm or cool. I'll continue reading and try to stay caught up.


~~~Warm wishes wending your way Nittergma! Hope all the calves and you stay warm enough!


----------



## iamsam

red sun in morning - sailors take warning.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was wasn't it? The day has been quite wet, true to the warning!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~that sounds like my kind of trick! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> red sun in morning - sailors take warning.
> 
> sam


And now we have thunder out over the harbour!


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Back from walk and watercolor class. Today's class was actually fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennys 2

Bonnie: Have you ever tried tried the spray baste? I have used it on some of my quilts and it works and holds for quite a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://rachelsknittingcorner.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html

http://fitterknitter.com/

I've been looking through my previous years' calendars for patterns for the KAP afghan and noticed this wonderful tutorial on blocking dish cloths that have designs in them to make the design pop...I thought many of you might be interested in that for your afghan squares.

I also posted the website for the calendars of hope. I think I have each one of them since my diagnosis so many years ago as my way to donate to a good cause.

Have fun looking through their many dish cloth designs.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I think I am back. LOL. Fingers crossed that things are quieting down a bit for me. Mum is doing good... air con was installed on Friday. DD is doing good... yesterday we went and bought a pram, we seem to be getting along a bit better lately.. shh.!! She still has to get off her butt and do quite a lot of organising for herself and bubs though. DS and GF were here yesterday afternoon and I insisted (gently) that he finish his STUFF that is still in his wardrobe here... he has been SLOWLY going through one shelf at a time.. I might mention again that he hasnt lived with me for 4 years!! Anyway it is all either packed in boxes in my garage or gone (2 more garbage bags of rubbish). YAY!!  We have had cooler weather this last week... about 23c to 26c. Tomorrow - 31c, Tues- 39c. I have even managed today to thoroughly clean the bathroom. Exciting huh? 
I cant stop thinking of Charlotte... I only "knew" her around a year but it has still touched me deeply. ((((GROUP HUG)))) in case there hasnt been one for a while.


----------



## cmaliza

ahhhh...reached the "end"....that's twice in one day! wow.
Time for bed...g'nite all. Sweet dreams. Carol il/oh


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> .
> 
> Gagesmom....Big Happy Dance to you and the family for getting the apartment. What a huge relief to know where you will be living. Now to move forward with your lives. Looking forward to hearing from you once you are moved.
> 
> Yay! You got the apartment! What a relief for you... Ditto for the above.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


Gosh you were even busy while you were sick! Great job. I haven even touched knitting the last couple weeks.  Hopefully I will have more time and chance now.


----------



## sugarsugar

Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


 :thumbup: I am glad surgery went well..... take it easy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I think I am back. LOL. Fingers crossed that things are quieting down a bit for me. Mum is doing good... air con was installed on Friday. DD is doing good... yesterday we went and bought a pram, we seem to be getting along a bit better lately.. shh.!! She still has to get off her butt and do quite a lot of organising for herself and bubs though. DS and GF were here yesterday afternoon and I insisted (gently) that he finish his STUFF that is still in his wardrobe here... he has been SLOWLY going through one shelf at a time.. I might mention again that he hasnt lived with me for 4 years!! Anyway it is all either packed in boxes in my garage or gone (2 more garbage bags of rubbish). YAY!!  We have had cooler weather this last week... about 23c to 26c. Tomorrow - 31c, Tues- 39c. I have even managed today to thoroughly clean the bathroom. Exciting huh?
> I cant stop thinking of Charlotte... I only "knew" her around a year but it has still touched me deeply. ((((GROUP HUG)))) in case there hasnt been one for a while.


Glad things are going a little better for all. I had to laugh at your DS..... I think I stored a doll house here for 25 yap ears before I told her to get it out or give it away.... Use it or lose it. I have too much of my own stuff to store without being a place for the kids to dump........

I wrote a card to Rick today and have been thinking of Charlotte most of the day. There are some wonderful survivors here, but I have also lost so many and I had hoped she would be one to best this horrid disease.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, 2 minutes to midnight. I will then do ONE puzzle and get to bed. I have been waking up earlier lately so need to start making a real effort to get to bed earlier.... A hard habit to break,,but I'm trying. Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


>


  Still makes me smile though


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Trying to stay awake to watch the men's final (Australian open) it starts at 3:00 am


----------



## EJS

Just caught up. I have been working on some crocheting today. Seems everyone wanted my attention though as I was constantly interrupted. Seems the busier I get the more they all need my attention. I love them though.
Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.
Need to head to bed soon. My body clock is all out of whack but I am working on resetting it.
Julie, loved the sunrise pic.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> No I certainly do not. I can even taste ginger when it is in mixed spice.


 :thumbup: I am with you on this. Dont like ginger flavoured anything! Yet my mum loves it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Best sunrise we have had for some time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (thinking ugly things to do to my computer)


Oh dear, stay calm.... LOL. We really dont mind even though I know it drives YOU nuts. Still smiling.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I think I am back. LOL. Fingers crossed that things are quieting down a bit for me. Mum is doing good... air con was installed on Friday. DD is doing good... yesterday we went and bought a pram, we seem to be getting along a bit better lately.. shh.!! She still has to get off her butt and do quite a lot of organising for herself and bubs though. DS and GF were here yesterday afternoon and I insisted (gently) that he finish his STUFF that is still in his wardrobe here... he has been SLOWLY going through one shelf at a time.. I might mention again that he hasnt lived with me for 4 years!! Anyway it is all either packed in boxes in my garage or gone (2 more garbage bags of rubbish). YAY!!  We have had cooler weather this last week... about 23c to 26c. Tomorrow - 31c, Tues- 39c. I have even managed today to thoroughly clean the bathroom. Exciting huh?
> I cant stop thinking of Charlotte... I only "knew" her around a year but it has still touched me deeply. ((((GROUP HUG)))) in case there hasnt been one for a while.


And a hug back to you! ((((((((((((((((Cathy)))))))))))))))))
and another group hug (((((((((((((((((all at the Tea Party)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Just caught up. I have been working on some crocheting today. Seems everyone wanted my attention though as I was constantly interrupted. Seems the busier I get the more they all need my attention. I love them though.
> Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.
> Need to head to bed soon. My body clock is all out of whack but I am working on resetting it.
> Julie, loved the sunrise pic.


Thanks! lovely shot of the DD1 and family!


----------



## ptofValerie

tami_ohio said:


> Gweniepooh and Angora1, thank you both! And thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Tami


And also from me in Belfast, N. Ireland. Lovely to meet you.


----------



## Angelyaya5

I have recently become an avid reader of KTP, so welcome back from a newbie! Hope the rest of your organizing goes smoothly.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> http://rachelsknittingcorner.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html
> 
> http://fitterknitter.com/
> 
> I've been looking through my previous years' calendars for patterns for the KAP afghan and noticed this wonderful tutorial on blocking dish cloths that have designs in them to make the design pop...I thought many of you might be interested in that for your afghan squares.
> 
> I also posted the website for the calendars of hope. I think I have each one of them since my diagnosis so many years ago as my way to donate to a good cause.
> 
> Have fun looking through their many dish cloth designs.


Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And a hug back to you! ((((((((((((((((Cathy)))))))))))))))))
> and another group hug (((((((((((((((((all at the Tea Party)))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late rainy good morning from Surrey. We have had 183% of the winters rain this year, and there is still a lot of winter left. I can't remember it being so wet. When I was young the winters were always dryer.

Sending lots of healing vibes and week end hugs to all.

Sunday photos....


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> A very late rainy good morning from Surrey. We have had 183% of the winters rain this year, and there is still a lot of winter left. I can't remember it being so wet. When I was young the winters were always dryer.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes and week end hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos....


Morning Purple. Your garden looks as grey as mine. I'm being taken out for lunch today at a riverside pub in Sonning on Thames...........think I'll take my wellies!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Morning Purple. Your garden looks as grey as mine. I'm being taken out for lunch today at a riverside pub in Sonning on Thames...........think I'll take my wellies!


Don't forget your waterwings as well! Enjoy your lunch. I'm staying in and knitting and crocheting today. xx


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget your waterwings as well! Enjoy your lunch. I'm staying in and knitting and crocheting today. xx


Grim here too girls. We got that pulse of rain overnight. Its very stormy as well. The Levels are in a bad state. Flooding everywhere and as you say, Purple, lots more to come. February isn't called 'fill ****' for no reason. I'm having dinner with some of the family and that's a relaxed affair so I'll bring my knitting. Grandson Ruairi loves to watch me knit.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> A very late rainy good morning from Surrey. We have had 183% of the winters rain this year, and there is still a lot of winter left. I can't remember it being so wet. When I was young the winters were always dryer.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes and week end hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos....


At least you are not actually in flood!


----------



## blavell

I agree, I use a similar recipe - Fels Naptha soap, washing soda & baking soda - and it works far better than anything you can buy in the stores.


EJS said:


> Thanks for that info. It is a little more involved then I want to take on so I will stick to my current stuff....Castile soap, Washing Soda & Baking Soda (in place of Borax). Works better then the store bought stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Grim here too girls. We got that pulse of rain overnight. Its very stormy as well. The Levels are in a bad state. Flooding everywhere and as you say, Purple, lots more to come. February isn't called 'fill ****' for no reason. I'm having dinner with some of the family and that's a relaxed affair so I'll bring my knitting. Grandson Ruairi loves to watch me knit.


I really do feel for the people in Somerset. Guess there is a reason they are called the Levels . Enjoy your lunch and knitting. Going to light the fire and stay in today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> At least you are not actually in flood!


Hi Julie, we re lucky here we are on sandy heathland, but lots of local rivers have burst their banks.

Sending you loads of Monday? hugs xx(((((((((((((())))))))))


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you will have a busy month. I hope everything works out OK with your mom.I had a long chat this morning with my neighbor who is having many problems with her mom too. The joys of dealing with elderly parents who think they still know best.
> I have never been to Taos but we were in Albuquerque a few years ago. I bought a book on native weaving at the museum but that's as far as I got with weaving.


I went to Albquerque and Taos many years ago on vacation. But at the time I wasn't knitting so really wasn't interested in the yarns and weaving....too bad!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, we re lucky here we are on sandy heathland, but lots of local rivers have burst their banks.
> 
> Sending you loads of Monday? hugs xx(((((((((((((())))))))))


So the flooding is close by? Yes this is Monday morning- and I am thinking I may be tired enough again to rest for a bit- if I am up again in an hour or so- as is quite likely I will try to pick up my needles rather than type! I miss my 'coffee' had to survive a fortnight without- and very low on milk too- not being aware of any dairy allergies! almost out of cheese too- but I do have a small can of salmon and a couple of tuna- as well as some hummus mix that I found in the 'reduced to clear' shop- so I am not short on protein supplies this week- still an egg or two- which is another thing your diet does not allow! I like your term piscatarian- even though my diet is a bit more complex than that. The rice and Pasta supply is very good- just a bit bored of eating tomato- I should have a look this week for some tofu- I enjoy that curried. Not sure if salmon is at a reasonable price this week- I do so enjoy it with the bitter orange sauce!

p.s., I forgot to thank you for the hug! (((((((((PurpleFi)))))))))
and for the few of us online at the moment another (((((((((((group hug))))))))))))


----------



## jknappva

nitchik said:


> Hi Sam, I'm jumping in here _way after this started...just wanted to say I don't know how to get the birds to eat thistle seed!
> 
> We've been hanging it out in a thistle seed feeder since Fall 2012, and only about 2 inches in the feeder have gone!
> We do get the birds that are supposed to love it, but No Go! I've even sprinkled some of it out on the deck. No luck!


WElcome....hope you enjoyed yourself and will become a regular. We're here all week and Sam, our gracious host, starts a new KTP every Fri. afternoon.
When I had my townhouse, the birds never had a chance at the thistle seed...the squirrels always chewed a hole in the feeder so it would spill on the ground and they would feast. Also if there's a hawk in the area, they will keep all the birds away!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Just caught up. I have been working on some crocheting today. Seems everyone wanted my attention though as I was constantly interrupted. Seems the busier I get the more they all need my attention. I love them though.
> Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.
> Need to head to bed soon. My body clock is all out of whack but I am working on resetting it.
> Julie, loved the sunrise pic.


What a lovely picture!! The cowl looks so warm and perfect for the winter we're having!
junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A very late rainy good morning from Surrey. We have had 183% of the winters rain this year, and there is still a lot of winter left. I can't remember it being so wet. When I was young the winters were always dryer.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes and week end hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos....


All of your rain is certainly keeping your garden green!! You sure don't have to worry about lack of ground water this summer!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> All of your rain is certainly keeping your garden green!! You sure don't have to worry about lack of ground water this summer!
> junek


Have you seen photos, June of the flooding in southern England? In a lot of places it is contaminated with sewage.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, thanks for the heads up on Stitches Midwest. I was looking at the classes and dreaming and saw the class on German and Japanese lace. Since Julie taught me how to do lace in her workshop, this caught my attention and I thought all of you might enjoy seeing variations of these.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the heads up on Stitches Midwest. I was looking at the classes and dreaming and saw the class on German and Japanese lace. Since Julie taught me how to do lace in her workshop, this caught my attention and I thought all of you might enjoy seeing variations of these.


These are rather more complex designs, Angora, apart from the middle one! not sure that I would be tackling the Weintrauben!


----------



## Cashmeregma

blavell...I use fels naptha and the soda also. Have a grater and a knife in by the washer to get the naptha useable. Sam inspired me to go back to some of the old ways of doing things with his laundry recipes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> These are rather more complex designs, Angora, apart from the middle one! not sure that I would be tackling the Weintrauben!


Is the Weintrauben knit? I did google German lace knitting. Wow, that is quite fine knitting if it is. Hard to tell but upon further inspection, I think it is knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

All those affected by the flooding, please stay safe. Purple, so glad you are staying in and hope it doesn't affect you. Angleam, that should be quite an experience. Let us know all about your lunch and maybe pictures????

Ptofvalerie, so glad the testing is over. Waiting is so hard and that really is torture having to wait so long. I'm sure you did wonderful, so don't worry at all. We are all cheering you on.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Is the Weintrauben knit? I did google German lace knitting. Wow, that is quite fine knitting if it is. Hard to tell but upon further inspection, I think it is knit.


just double checked- yes I am pretty sure it is knitted- needs a real expert like Dragonflylace though to be sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://rachelsknittingcorner.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html
> 
> http://fitterknitter.com/
> 
> I've been looking through my previous years' calendars for patterns for the KAP afghan and noticed this wonderful tutorial on blocking dish cloths that have designs in them to make the design pop...I thought many of you might be interested in that for your afghan squares.
> 
> I also posted the website for the calendars of hope. I think I have each one of them since my diagnosis so many years ago as my way to donate to a good cause.
> 
> Have fun looking through their many dish cloth designs.


Thank you. :thumbup:

Rookie, I checked the class list for Stitches Midwest and am only part way through. The choice is almost overwhelming but fabulous. JC Briggs is going to be there. She is the one I took the course from offered by our Knitting Guild. Her 911 course was great. So many courses though. Wow.


----------



## blavell

Hi - I also keep a grater & a knife by the washer. I ordered the Fels Naptha from a company (I forget the name) where they sent it to you already grated. It was nice to have that done for me but, it was rather expensive & I never did it again because besides using this recipe because it works so well, I also do it because it's economical & buying the Fels Naptha grated made it too expensive. My friend recently complained of having a stain on a shirt that he couldn't get out, I washed the shirt with my soap recipe & the stain came right out, no stain remover or anything else needed to be used.


Angora1 said:


> blavell...I use fels naptha and the soda also. Have a grater and a knife in by the washer to get the naptha useable. Sam inspired me to go back to some of the old ways of doing things with his laundry recipes.


----------



## Spider

Early Sunday morning here and just caught up with you. Woke way to early but I did get a good nights sleep and I am still feeling the effects of the flu I had. This is. Rough one to get over. Did work wed through Friday and I think it was a mistake. But felt I had to. 
Been sorting and moving and cleaning when in have my three day weekend. Good feeling but feel I am making more of a mess when I do this. It is going to take a few months with being gone most of the week for work but it will get there. I told DH I am not moving again.
Love the pictures and all take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> just double checked- yes I am pretty sure it is knitted- needs a real expert like Dragonflylace though to be sure!


Yes, rather amazing. I can't even imagine the time it took for someone to design it, let alone knit it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

blavell said:


> Hi - I also keep a grater & a knife by the washer. I ordered the Fels Naptha from a company (I forget the name) where they sent it to you already grated. It was nice to have that done for me but, it was rather expensive & I never did it again because besides using this recipe because it works so well, I also do it because it's economical & buying the Fels Naptha grated made it too expensive. My friend recently complained of having a stain on a shirt that he couldn't get out, I washed the shirt with my soap recipe & the stain came right out, no stain remover or anything else needed to be used.


Hmmmmm, you just made me wonder if I put the bar in water, would it make it's own liquid detergent??? Might experiment. :wink: Your friend must think you are the washing wonder.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Early Sunday morning here and just caught up with you. Woke way to early but I did get a good nights sleep and I am still feeling the effects of the flu I had. This is. Rough one to get over. Did work wed through Friday and I think it was a mistake. But felt I had to.
> Been sorting and moving and cleaning when in have my three day weekend. Good feeling but feel I am making more of a mess when I do this. It is going to take a few months with being gone most of the week for work but it will get there. I told DH I am not moving again.
> Love the pictures and all take care.


Oh Spider, I have missed so many pages and didn't see that you were moving. I knew you were working far enough away that it meant being apart from DH, so I'm sure it is a good move, but after the flu and still not feeling well, I am sure it is daunting. Here's hoping your strength returns soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It has been way too cold. Seems like you are getting the same temps as Bonnie and Designer.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you seen photos, June of the flooding in southern England? In a lot of places it is contaminated with sewage.


that is a problem in many places when the flooding is severe! Thank goodness, we don't have a problem with flooding even with a lot of rain. But Norfolk, Portsmouth and Virginia Beach right on the coast have a problem with flooding streets. And it's just from one storm...they're so near sea level that the storm drains just cannot handle the rain water..but usually, don't have the sewage problem.
Canada is surely having their share of problems. I saw on the news this a.m. that there was a huge gas pipeline explosion in Manitoba! They're still dealing with so many older patients dying from that horrible fire a few days ago!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> Just caught up. I have been working on some crocheting today. Seems everyone wanted my attention though as I was constantly interrupted. Seems the busier I get the more they all need my attention. I love them though.
> Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.
> Need to head to bed soon. My body clock is all out of whack but I am working on resetting it.
> Julie, loved the sunrise pic.


Lovely DD, GD, and cowl!!!! You did a great job and with those temps, you know it was more than just appreciated, but also needed. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Oh Spider, I have missed so many pages and didn't see that you were moving. I knew you were working far enough away that it meant being apart from DH, so I'm sure it is a good move, but after the flu and still not feeling well, I am sure it is daunting. Here's hoping your strength returns soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It has been way too cold. Seems like you are getting the same temps as Bonnie and Designer.


I seem to have missed it, also. Please take it as easy as you can until you're fully recovered. We don't want you to have a relapse!
Hugs
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Sam, well I just retired after 43 years of working and so I've been busy. The decision took me about 3 years after dragging my feet and my DH asking me every year....when will you make an end to it!!! Now I have tons of projects and the one that is first and foremost is to take care of all the things I've neglected such as my house so I am going through every drawer...one at a time and that is taking a lot of time to do since I decided that it will take about 2 hours each day just for that one " activity" and then others per day. I do not cook because that is the one place in our house that happens to be my husband's domain and I will not interfere with his love of cooking...if you know what I mean


thewren said:


> really good to see you pat - we don't see enough of you but maybe life is keeping you busy right now.
> 
> southern California has been on our news for that very reason - does not bode well for this summer.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Precious picture.


EJS said:


> It is wonderful how easy it is for them. She feels so good she played on the floor with her daddy then took a breather


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.*


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I think I am back. LOL. Fingers crossed that things are quieting down a bit for me. Mum is doing good... air con was installed on Friday. DD is doing good... yesterday we went and bought a pram, we seem to be getting along a bit better lately.. shh.!! She still has to get off her butt and do quite a lot of organising for herself and bubs though. DS and GF were here yesterday afternoon and I insisted (gently) that he finish his STUFF that is still in his wardrobe here... he has been SLOWLY going through one shelf at a time.. I might mention again that he hasnt lived with me for 4 years!! Anyway it is all either packed in boxes in my garage or gone (2 more garbage bags of rubbish). YAY!!  We have had cooler weather this last week... about 23c to 26c. Tomorrow - 31c, Tues- 39c. I have even managed today to thoroughly clean the bathroom. Exciting huh?
> I cant stop thinking of Charlotte... I only "knew" her around a year but it has still touched me deeply. ((((GROUP HUG)))) in case there hasnt been one for a while.


Can never have to many GROUP HUGS,


----------



## Cashmeregma

patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam, well I just retired after 43 years of working and so I've been busy. The decision took me about 3 years after dragging my feet and my DH asking me every year....when will you make an end to it!!! Now I have tons of projects and the one that is first and foremost is to take care of all the things I've neglected such as my house so I am going through every drawer...one at a time and that is taking a lot of time to do since I decided that it will take about 2 hours each day just for that one " activity" and then others per day. I do not cook because that is the one place in our house that happens to be my husband's domain and I will not interfere with his love of cooking...if you know what I mean


Happy Retirement :!: :!: :!: :!: 
Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! lovely shot of the DD1 and family!


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A very late rainy good morning from Surrey. We have had 183% of the winters rain this year, and there is still a lot of winter left. I can't remember it being so wet. When I was young the winters were always dryer.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes and week end hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos....


Such a nice view, with my coffee.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great site; thanks for posting


RookieRetiree said:


> http://rachelsknittingcorner.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html
> 
> http://fitterknitter.com/
> 
> I've been looking through my previous years' calendars for patterns for the KAP afghan and noticed this wonderful tutorial on blocking dish cloths that have designs in them to make the design pop...I thought many of you might be interested in that for your afghan squares.
> 
> I also posted the website for the calendars of hope. I think I have each one of them since my diagnosis so many years ago as my way to donate to a good cause.
> 
> Have fun looking through their many dish cloth designs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> It is wonderful how easy it is for them. She feels so good she played on the floor with her daddy then took a breather


What a lovely photo of precious baby and her daddy. So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an over cast Great Bend. It is -22C/-9F at 08:45. My laptop has been giving me a bit of grief the past couple days. It took nearly all day to get it working. I tried reading on my phone, nope it has died, a new one will arrive in a few days. Glad that was still under warrantee. Fingers crossed the laptop behaves. 

Todays coffee, the early morning sky from the door way. 

Healing energy and hugs to all. Stay dry for those of you that are in or near flooding areas.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens wrote:
Seeing the DGCs would be worth it, Sam, but the tolls on the Turnpike have gone 'way up there recently--which is part of the reason we avoided htatroute when we came to Defiance last summer.

Ohio Joy

_________________________
How long did it take you to drive with not taking the thruway/turnpike?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora1 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the heads up on Stitches Midwest. I was looking at the classes and dreaming and saw the class on German and Japanese lace. Since Julie taught me how to do lace in her workshop, this caught my attention and I thought all of you might enjoy seeing variations of these.


Beautiful! My sister-in-law has already gone through the 60 page catalog and picked out many classes.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend. It is -22C/-9F at 08:45. My laptop has been giving me a bit of grief the past couple days. It took nearly all day to get it working. I tried reading on my phone, nope it has died, a new one will arrive in a few days. Glad that was still under warrantee. Fingers crossed the laptop behaves.
> 
> Todays coffee, the early morning sky from the door way.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all. Stay dry for those of you that are in or near flooding areas.


Thanks ready for breakfast, looks good, think I have to cook :-D LOL
But right after coffee.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. :thumbup:
> 
> Rookie, I checked the class list for Stitches Midwest and am only part way through. The choice is almost overwhelming but fabulous. JC Briggs is going to be there. She is the one I took the course from offered by our Knitting Guild. Her 911 course was great. So many courses though. Wow.


Thanks for the heads up ... I definitely will want to attend one of her courses.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Angora1.


Angora1 said:


> Happy Retirement :!: :!: :!: :!:
> Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks ready for breakfast, looks good, think I have to cook :-D LOL
> But right after coffee.


You are welcome


----------



## KateB

Angelyaya5 said:


> I have recently become an avid reader of KTP, so welcome back from a newbie! Hope the rest of your organizing goes smoothly.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Oh oh....you're hooked! (like the rest of us! :shock: )


----------



## Bonnie7591

Glennys 2 said:


> Bonnie: Have you ever tried tried the spray baste? I have used it on some of my quilts and it works and holds for quite a while.


I bought a can but only used it once, I had puckers & then had a heck of a time repositionng the fabric . One of my friends had used it but she always got her sister to help when she was laying things out, she told me you need 2 people to do it with that.


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Just marking my place. I could read so little of last week's but might do better this week. It was a good one too. I love to read and just found out that Tony Hillerman s daughter (Anne) is continuing his Leaphorn and Chee March 31, 2014 We picked one up, ,Spider Woman's Daughter. (Spider Woman taught the people to weave .)


Thanks for sharing this....I had not heard about his daughter continuing his work.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! How are you all today. Terrible storm down east. Hayley stayed overnight and we sat and 'talked for 2 hours last night' she seems to come to us and 'talks' about herself, friends etc. She knows anything she tells us unless it is something serious - that we keep her thoughts private. My Nana did that for me and it was the only place I felt free to really open up about everything. We told her that if it is something really serious or important I would go with her to tell her parents - but that hasn't happened and likely won't.

They are flying out to the island today to 'look around' meanwhile having their hardwood floors sanded while they are away. I dread the thought of them moving but have no control over it. We will be able to fly out quite often. I know we made the correct (for us) decision to stay here in Calgary with our medical backup- and a move would be very stressful. So we will see.

I haven't been on line that much and am in the process of trying to find more people to teach classes. We have cut back this year - but still have some great classes.

We are going to have a* UFO and WIP workshop - no teacher but a chance to get together* - more like a KAL - to catch up on a project we started. It is the first time we have decided to hold one like this in the workshops . it will be on Feb. 4th so I hope you will all join us. very casual and fun, we hope.

I just made French Toast for our breakfast and am sitting here with my coffee. It is 8:45 mst here in Calgary.

Talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Yesterday, I went to a White Elephant party. It was fun. I knitted a hat for it and will post it later. Today, I will go to the Mavericks game. I hope they have a better game than the ones lately. They are just barely losing! So frustrating. I'm sure for them also. It was good to get back to knitting. I plan on starting a new project today.

Railyn, so glad that the surgery went well and that you are home recovering. Take care of yourself.

Welcome all newbies! We are always happy when new folks join us.

Crazy weather in Texas! We have been up and down all week, and it's to start again this week. I don't think there is any precipitation predicted which will be good.

Check back later!


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> All those affected by the flooding, please stay safe. Purple, so glad you are staying in and hope it doesn't affect you. Angleam, that should be quite an experience. Let us know all about your lunch and maybe pictures????
> 
> Just back from lunch. Lovely lunch in a lovely setting. We had a good view of the river in full spate. Really fast flowing and you can't see where the river ends and the gardens begin. Nice to be watching from behind glass though. I did take a couple of pictures and if I'm feeling adventurous later I will try and post them.


----------



## sassafras123

Machriste, thank you for sharing your watercolor lessons. We did do a picture yesterday. So very fun. We are using the book Watercolor School by Hazel Harrison. Hope partners illness gets better and is not terminal. So sad to have serious illness for 7 months.

Trisha, understand your frustration. Hope impasse gets settled shortly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just back from lunch. Lovely lunch in a lovely setting. We had a good view of the river in full spate. Really fast flowing and you can't see where the river ends and the gardens begin. Nice to be watching from behind glass though. I did take a couple of pictures and if I'm feeling adventurous later I will try and post them.[/quote]

Hi Angela, glad you had a good lunch. I agree the rivers all look fantastic at the moment, but best from a distance.


----------



## PurpleFi

I keep forgetting to say 'hello from Camberley in the UK' to all the new people to the tea party. Hope you have fun here, such nice people to chat with.


----------



## Designer1234

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, and what is KAP, please?


knit along -- people decide to work together on the main forum and make a project - helping each other . they are different than our workshops which have a class atmosphere with a teacher and it is taught by the teacher, not a join in help each other type of topic. We had a cancellation and Rachel, prismaticr suggested that the members might like to work together in a workshop and finish up at least one wip or ufo/ (work in progress or unfinished object).

hope if you have been putting off some knitting or crochet project you will catch it up and finish it in the workshop.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmmm, you just made me wonder if I put the bar in water, would it make it's own liquid detergent??? Might experiment. :wink: Your friend must think you are the washing wonder.


Angora look at the receipt I posted on page 10 its not liquid but like a thick lotion and I just use an old measuring spoon to scoop it out dissolves quickly


----------



## ChrisEl

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! How are you all today. Terrible storm down east. Hayley stayed overnight and we sat and 'talked for 2 hours last night' she seems to come to us and 'talks' about herself, friends etc. She knows anything she tells us unless it is something serious - that we keep her thought private. My Nana did that for me and it was the only place I felt free to really open up about everything. We told her that if it is something really serious or important I would go with her to tell her parents - but that hasn't happened and likely won't.
> 
> They are flying out to the island today to 'look around' meanwhile having their hardwood floors sanded while they are away. I dread the thought of them moving but have no control over it. We will be able to fly out quite often. I know we made the correct (for us) decision to stay here in Calgary with our medical backup- and a move would be very stressful. So we will see.
> Shirley


Grandmothers are invaluable for providing an understanding ear and undivided attention. I wasn't lucky enough to experience that with my own grandmothers, both of whom died when I was quite young. But my daughter had that kind of relationship with my mother and I was so happy for that. I am sure that your bond with your granddaughter will always be strong.


----------



## machriste

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, thank you for sharing your watercolor lessons. We did do a picture yesterday. So very fun. We are using the book Watercolor School by Hazel Harrison. Hope partners illness gets better and is not terminal. So sad to have serious illness for 7 months.
> 
> Thanks for the book title and author; will look for it at Library.


----------



## iamsam

great picture ejs - I loved the aquarium the times I have been there. loved the museums and the planetarium. so much to do in Chicago - too bad it isn't closer.

sam



EJS said:


> Just caught up. I have been working on some crocheting today. Seems everyone wanted my attention though as I was constantly interrupted. Seems the busier I get the more they all need my attention. I love them though.
> Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.
> Need to head to bed soon. My body clock is all out of whack but I am working on resetting it.
> Julie, loved the sunrise pic.


----------



## iamsam

at least you have green - we have nothing but white as far as the eye can see.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> A very late rainy good morning from Surrey. We have had 183% of the winters rain this year, and there is still a lot of winter left. I can't remember it being so wet. When I was young the winters were always dryer.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes and week end hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photos....


----------



## iamsam

if I remember right this is your first time enjoying a cuppa with us and we are so glad to see you. we are here all week with lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you so do drop in soon and often.

what proporations of fels naptha, soda and soda do you use? what is washing soda?

sam



blavell said:


> I agree, I use a similar recipe - Fels Naptha soap, washing soda & baking soda - and it works far better than anything you can buy in the stores.


----------



## iamsam

I've caught a gwenie --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

Sunday morning here. Last update from DS has them in Missouri this morning! They still have another day of travel, but he sounds upbeat and that's really good after 24 hours on the road. LOL

I finished the hodgepodge sleeves last night but then tried it on and decided I wasn't happy with the hem line, so I frogged back the part I didn't like and started again. I do think I can finish it by the end of today, anyhow. The pattern is pretty simple--so it should not take too long to edit and get ready to go.

I may have missed welcoming the new voices, and if so, let me extend that welcome now. We're glad you're here!

Today I need to take my car to get the emissions test as my license plate sticker is up for renewal, a necessary nuisance, but at least I should be able to do it all there (they can give me the sticker, too), so when it's done, it will be done.

I made DD some oatmeal no bake cookies yesterday and I think I ate more than she did!  They are a huge comfort food for me and I really have a hard time controlling myself. :XD:

Back to knitting now...hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## iamsam

that is definitely some great knitting.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the heads up on Stitches Midwest. I was looking at the classes and dreaming and saw the class on German and Japanese lace. Since Julie taught me how to do lace in her workshop, this caught my attention and I thought all of you might enjoy seeing variations of these.


----------



## iamsam

did I miss something spider - I didn't realize you had moved - I knew you were some distance from your job - just didn't realize you had moved.

sam



Spider said:


> Early Sunday morning here and just caught up with you. Woke way to early but I did get a good nights sleep and I am still feeling the effects of the flu I had. This is. Rough one to get over. Did work wed through Friday and I think it was a mistake. But felt I had to.
> Been sorting and moving and cleaning when in have my three day weekend. Good feeling but feel I am making more of a mess when I do this. It is going to take a few months with being gone most of the week for work but it will get there. I told DH I am not moving again.
> Love the pictures and all take care.


----------



## iamsam

I read a blog from a woman in Minneapolis whose matra is one drawer and one room a day. sounds reasonable to me.

sam

I should practice it



patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam, well I just retired after 43 years of working and so I've been busy. The decision took me about 3 years after dragging my feet and my DH asking me every year....when will you make an end to it!!! Now I have tons of projects and the one that is first and foremost is to take care of all the things I've neglected such as my house so I am going through every drawer...one at a time and that is taking a lot of time to do since I decided that it will take about 2 hours each day just for that one " activity" and then others per day. I do not cook because that is the one place in our house that happens to be my husband's domain and I will not interfere with his love of cooking...if you know what I mean


----------



## iamsam

the eggs look yummy - think I will scramble some for lunch - maybe shred a bit of ham to scramble in with them.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend. It is -22C/-9F at 08:45. My laptop has been giving me a bit of grief the past couple days. It took nearly all day to get it working. I tried reading on my phone, nope it has died, a new one will arrive in a few days. Glad that was still under warrantee. Fingers crossed the laptop behaves.
> 
> Todays coffee, the early morning sky from the door way.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all. Stay dry for those of you that are in or near flooding areas.


----------



## iamsam

we need a picture of the hodgepodge sleeves.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sunday morning here. Last update from DS has them in Missouri this morning! They still have another day of travel, but he sounds upbeat and that's really good after 24 hours on the road. LOL
> 
> I finished the hodgepodge sleeves last night but then tried it on and decided I wasn't happy with the hem line, so I frogged back the part I didn't like and started again. I do think I can finish it by the end of today, anyhow. The pattern is pretty simple--so it should not take too long to edit and get ready to go.
> 
> I may have missed welcoming the new voices, and if so, let me extend that welcome now. We're glad you're here!
> 
> Today I need to take my car to get the emissions test as my license plate sticker is up for renewal, a necessary nuisance, but at least I should be able to do it all there (they can give me the sticker, too), so when it's done, it will be done.
> 
> I made DD some oatmeal no bake cookies yesterday and I think I ate more than she did!  They are a huge comfort food for me and I really have a hard time controlling myself. :XD:
> 
> Back to knitting now...hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> I read a blog from a woman in Minneapolis whose matra is one drawer and one room a day. sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should practice it


Sounds like a good mantra to me too. Trouble is, whenever I've tried something like this I find you have to keep it up for more than one or two days!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> knit along -- people decide to work together on the main forum and make a project - helping each other . they are different than our workshops which have a class atmosphere with a teacher and it is taught by the teacher, not a join in help each other type of topic. We had a cancellation and Rachel, prismaticr suggested that the members might like to work together in a workshop and finish up at least one wip or ufo/ (work in progress or unfinished object).
> 
> hope if you have been putting off some knitting or crochet project you will catch it up and finish it in the workshop.


Shirley, it is actually 'Knit -a- Palooza, not a KAL.

the question was what is KAP not KAL.


----------



## iamsam

good afternoon from a cold windy northwest ohio - we got maybe four to five inches of dry snow throughout the night with high winds - the driveway is drifted shut again of course. it is 16° - while not as cold as some of you still cold to me. 

they keep comparing this to the blizzard of '78 - think that was the year - but then we got feet of snow all at one time - at least now it comes little by little - we are on the way to having 36" of snow in the month of January. 

I think the children will not have school tomorrow - the back roads will not be ready - hard enough to keep the main roads passable.

I goofed last night - we are on a level two emergency - but you still aren't seeing many cars on the road. smart people stay at home when it is like this.

sam


----------



## iamsam

I know - what a chore.

sam



angelam said:


> Sounds like a good mantra to me too. Trouble is, whenever I've tried something like this I find you have to keep it up for more than one or two days!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL


----------



## Grannypeg

Shirley - (I really love this idea.)

We are going to have a* UFO and WIP workshop - no teacher but a chance to get together* - more like a KAL - to catch up on a project we started. It is the first time we have decided to hold one like this in the workshops . it will be on Feb. 4th so I hope you will all join us. very casual and fun, we hope.

I


----------



## Grannypeg

Golden Carrot Soup

GOLDEN CARROT SOUP

1/4 Cup Butter
1 sliced Medium Onion
1 small minced clove of garlic (optional)
5 Cups Water
2-1/2 Cups sliced carrots
1/4 Cup long grain rice
2 Tbsp. chicken bouillon mix
Salt and chopped parsley
(Season to taste)

Melt butter in medium saucepan.
Saute onion and garlic until tender
Add water, carrots, rice and bouillon, Mix.
Bring to boil. Cover and simmer 20 to 25 minutes
Spoon vegetable mixture into blander. Cover
and blend until smooth. Repeat until done.

Season to Taste - Makes 4 servings

NOTE: I triple this recipe.

Its simple to make and its so subtle.
Often DH and I will have a bowl of carrot
soup and a sandwich for supper.

Really good on these cold days.


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.


Great picture and a great aquarium. Love the cowl... It is nice to have work appreciated...


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> they keep comparing this to the blizzard of '78 - think that was the year - but then we got feet of snow all at one time - at least now it comes little by little - we are on the way to having 36" of snow in the month of January.
> 
> I think the children will not have school tomorrow - the back roads will not be ready - hard enough to keep the main roads passable.
> 
> I
> sam


Heard a school official in Ohio interviewed as part of a weather story on television. She couldn't believe the number of days school had been canceled because of the severe weather, especially as compared to last year. Around here the "built-in" snow days have been exceeded, so either coming holidays will be given up or school will go later in the summer. No fun either way...but in terms of cancellations, better I think to err on the side of keeping the children safe...


----------



## pacer

Sam...we are having a time of it with all the snow as well. The past two mornings I barely saw any vehicles out on the roads (of course I was on my way to work at 3:30 in the morning, which might explain it as well). Mostly I saw vehicles with plows on the front of them and then there was me. Slipping and sliding my way to work but made it safely. We decided to only work 6 hours today instead of 8. Then my two students chose to postpone their knitting lesson so I got to come home early. I am so tired that I can barely see to read my computer. I hope to make a dish cloth today. 

Take care everyone and happy knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I seem to have missed it, also. Please take it as easy as you can until you're fully recovered. We don't want you to have a relapse!
> Hugs
> Junek


Me too, but I miss a lot of things lately. Spider,,,, look at it as a way to really pare down to the things that are important.... A fresh start would be welcome right about now... The packing would not though!!!! Feel better.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> they keep comparing this to the blizzard of '78 - think that was the year - but then we got feet of snow all at one time - at least now it comes little by little - we are on the way to having 36" of snow in the month of January.
> 
> sam


Whereas we are on our way to setting a record number of days without any precipitation...we're over 30 now, and that is not good at all.

My little car passed her "pollution test," but they raised the fee for doing the sticker there, so I'm going to do it online and save the extra it would have cost. She doesn't expire until the end of Feb., so it's all good.

I'll try and get a pic of the hodgepodge soon. Need to get the hem reknitted so it's not all bunched up and weird looking. LOL


----------



## DaylilyDawn

GrannyPeg,
Thanks for the carrot soup recipe. I am always looking for a soup recipe that does not have tomatoes in it. The reason for that is my oldest son, he is on peritoneal dialysis and can't have tomatoes in his diet. He is very restricted in what he can eat because of potassium levels and foods that contain liquids like tomato and watermelon. This is his second run on the dialysis after rejecting his kidney transplant after 13 years of it working beautifully , all because a kid didn't cover his face when he cough. My son was working at Burlington Caot Factory here in Lakeland when a kid coughed in his face and gave him an upper respiratory infection. When you have a compromised immune system , even a simple cold can start the rejection of a transplanted organ. My son spent 2 weeks in the hospital in Sept with the respiratory infection and the rejection of his kidney. The respiratory infection had him so sick , his oxygen levels were very low due to his coughing so much, he couldn't get a good breath. But he is recovered from it and has gained back the weight he lost.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ewwwww....I'm glad you did it by posting rather than how a dog does it!



Gweniepooh said:


> Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna

I actually find packing therapeutic in a lot of ways. It helps me get the rubbish I'd forgotten about out and gives me time to think of the possibilities of the new place. Of course, I'm sure I've moved more than many people...last time I tried counting it up, I think I got 19 times...in my adult life so far. I do only want to do it once more, though, and then stay put until they carry me out!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the Chicago museums....I could spend all day in the penguin exhibit at the Shedd Aquarium....hmmm...maybe on the next day off, we'll take DGS down there. It's been awhile since we've been there and it looks like the schools will be closed on Monday and Tuesday due to the severe cold.



Dreamweaver said:


> Great picture and a great aquarium. Love the cowl... It is nice to have work appreciated...


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Yesterday, I went to a White Elephant party. It was fun. I knitted a hat for it and will post it later. Today, I will go to the Mavericks game. I hope they have a better game than the ones lately. They are just barely losing! So frustrating. I'm sure for them also. It was good to get back to knitting. I plan on starting a new project today.
> 
> Railyn, so glad that the surgery went well and that you are home recovering. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Welcome all newbies! We are always happy when new folks join us.
> 
> Crazy weather in Texas! We have been up and down all week, and it's to start again this week. I don't think there is any precipitation predicted which will be good.
> 
> Check back later!


that sounds like fun..... I must have a whole heard of elephants hanging around this place! 
The Stars have finally decided to get out of their funk. Hope the Mavericks do the same... Watching the outdoor hockey game on TV right now. I couldn't feel any colder so might as well enjoy the snow.... It is actually kind of nice out today... just too lazy to want to tackle an outside project.. Letters to write and packages to wrap.... Later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*KAP REGISTRATION FORM NOTICE*
I just emailed to folks that either attended last year's KAP or had already mentioned it to me and provided me with an email address the *official registration form and itinerary for the 2014 KAP.* If you don't receive it shortly please send an email to [email protected] and I will send you a copy AND add you to the mailing list for future info/updates.

I will also post the itinerary here in hopes of enticing some of you others to attend. The KAP is Oct. 3-5, 2014. I will not post the registration form as it has my home address on it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I read a blog from a woman in Minneapolis whose matra is one drawer and one room a day. sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should practice it


Me too, and then I start counting all the drawers!!!! and shelves... and closets..... but I am trying to stick to the one bag of stuff out of the house a week. I've fallen behind this month, but will hit it again in Feb... I did get one box of books over to Half Price.


----------



## Dreamweaver

DaylilyDawn said:


> GrannyPeg,
> Thanks for the carrot soup recipe. I am always looking for a soup recipe that does not have tomatoes in it. The reason for that is my oldest son, he is on peritoneal dialysis and can't have tomatoes in his diet. He is very restricted in what he can eat because of potassium levels and foods that contain liquids like tomato and watermelon. This is his second run on the dialysis after rejecting his kidney transplant after 13 years of it working beautifully , all because a kid didn't cover his face when he cough. My son was working at Burlington Caot Factory here in Lakeland when a kid coughed in his face and gave him an upper respiratory infection. When you have a compromised immune system , even a simple cold can start the rejection of a transplanted organ. My son spent 2 weeks in the hospital in Sept with the respiratory infection and the rejection of his kidney. The respiratory infection had him so sick , his oxygen levels were very low due to his coughing so much, he couldn't get a good breath. But he is recovered from it and has gained back the weight he lost.


It must be very hard or your son to stay healthy when working in a public environment. Do you think that he might wear a mask in the winter season? You see more and more being worn these days.


----------



## jheiens

_________________________
How long did it take you to drive with not taking the thruway/turnpike?[/quote]

We drove part-way on the Turnpike and the whole drive took right at 4 hours. Coming home, we drove somewhat further on the Turnpike because the others highways are hilly, curving, and more prone to unexpected deer crossings in the dark. The cost both ways was $25 US.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Edith M

This sounds great. Will make it for our supper tonight. Steak, scalloped potatoes and carrot soup. Yummmmm


Grannypeg said:


> Golden Carrot Soup
> 
> GOLDEN CARROT SOUP
> 
> 1/4 Cup Butter
> 1 sliced Medium Onion
> 1 small minced clove of garlic (optional)
> 5 Cups Water
> 2-1/2 Cups sliced carrots
> 1/4 Cup long grain rice
> 2 Tbsp. chicken bouillon mix
> Salt and chopped parsley
> (Season to taste)
> 
> Melt butter in medium saucepan.
> Saute onion and garlic until tender
> Add water, carrots, rice and bouillon, Mix.
> Bring to boil. Cover and simmer 20 to 25 minutes
> Spoon vegetable mixture into blander. Cover
> and blend until smooth. Repeat until done.
> 
> Season to Taste - Makes 4 servings
> 
> NOTE: I triple this recipe.
> 
> Its simple to make and its so subtle.
> Often DH and I will have a bowl of carrot
> soup and a sandwich for supper.
> 
> Really good on these cold days.


----------



## Gweniepooh

* 2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014*

*FRIDAY, OCT.3RD*
This year at the Knit-a-Palooza we will be having a Sit and Knit on Friday, Oct. 3rd (starting at approx. 2 p.m. and on into the evening). During the Sit & Knit there will be 4 different mini-workshops, FREE OF CHARGE, taught by KTP members. The mini workshops are:
______Classic Color Work Cowl  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_______Folded Paper Box  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_____Cabling with Aran  taught by Aran Reinhart/Aran . 
_____Knitting in the round on two circs  taught by khinkle/Ohio Kathy/Kathy Hinkle

*STASH & BOOK SWAP*

*DINNER:*We will as a group be dining at Sweetwater Chophouse (where we
ate last year).

*Saturday, Oct. 4*
Breakfast will be loosely organized for those that want to sleep in HOWEVER for those that want we will gather at Bob Evans Restaurant

*Visit LYS - The Fifth Stitch*

* Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm* Im really excited about this addition to the KAP activities. Tina Stellhorn, owner of Winding Creek met us last year during our visit to The Fifth Stitch. To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

* visit Stoney Ridge Winery*

*COOKOUT AT SAMS * good food and a White Elephant Game

*SUNDAY, OCT. 5TH*
FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST:


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> We drove part-way on the Turnpike and the whole drive took right at 4 hours. Coming home, we drove somewhat further on the Turnpike because the others highways are hilly, curving, and more prone to unexpected deer crossings in the dark. The cost both ways was $25 US.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's a lot more than I remember the last time I went up there. But that's been at least ten years. Good to know beforehand! I know every time we go through Oklahoma the fees add up to $10 or $12 each way--guess I'll stop complaining about that!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley, it is actually 'Knit -a- Palooza, not a KAL.
> 
> the question was what is KAP not KAL.


SHEEESH!! you can tell I am having geriatric moments today! thanks Julie

KAP is the knit a palooza -- kal is a knit along get together. thanks Julie.


----------



## Grannypeg

Day Lily Dawn. I am sorry to hear of your son's kidney problems. I hope he will get another kidney. A very good friend of mine had both kidneys removed. While in the operating room someone made a mistake and the antibodies in her blood were changed, leaving her possibilities of a kidney transplant not good at all. She was on dialysis for nine years, with all the ups an downs of her immune system. Then she entered this program where her husband donated a kidney for someone else and someone who was compatible with her donated a kidney for her. It took awhile, but she is doing very well and looks better that I have every seen her look. I really believe this woman is a hero.



DaylilyDawn said:


> GrannyPeg,
> Thanks for the carrot soup recipe. I am always looking for a soup recipe that does not have tomatoes in it. The reason for that is my oldest son, he is on peritoneal dialysis and can't have tomatoes in his diet. He is very restricted in what he can eat because of potassium levels and foods that contain liquids like tomato and watermelon. This is his second run on the dialysis after rejecting his kidney transplant after 13 years of it working beautifully , all because a kid didn't cover his face when he cough. My son was working at Burlington Caot Factory here in Lakeland when a kid coughed in his face and gave him an upper respiratory infection. When you have a compromised immune system , even a simple cold can start the rejection of a transplanted organ. My son spent 2 weeks in the hospital in Sept with the respiratory infection and the rejection of his kidney. The respiratory infection had him so sick , his oxygen levels were very low due to his coughing so much, he couldn't get a good breath. But he is recovered from it and has gained back the weight he lost.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Dreamweaver said:


> It must be very hard or your son to stay healthy when working in a public environment. Do you think that he might wear a mask in the winter season? You see more and more being worn these days.


Dreamweaver,
He has to wait a year before he can go back to work. The reason the night he went to the hospital for that was he went into cardiac arrest as his oxygen levels bottomed out. The Dr's want him to fully recover from that . He is not as robust as most people. He is a 37 year old with the body weight of a child. He weighs only 90-98 lbs. He has never in his life weighed more than 98 lbs. When he was 3 years old we found out he had abnormally small kidneys and had kidney disease. We were told that he would eventually need a kidney transplant but the Dr's couldn't tell us when that would be. It turned out to be at age 24 .In June of 1999 he went into kidney failure and did not realize it because one kidney continued to produce urine. But the remaining kidney could not handle all of the filtering of the toxins in the blood so the toxins built up in his bloodstream and almost killed him . If I hadn't woken him up that day and said go to the DR, he would have died in his sleep. Then he started dialysis
and on Sept 2, 2000 he received the kidney transplant.
If he goes back to work I think wearing one of those masks would be a great idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL



RookieRetiree said:


> Ewwwww....I'm glad you did it by posting rather than how a dog does it!


Oh, that is tooooo funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> _________________________
> How long did it take you to drive with not taking the thruway/turnpike?


We drove part-way on the Turnpike and the whole drive took right at 4 hours. Coming home, we drove somewhat further on the Turnpike because the others highways are hilly, curving, and more prone to unexpected deer crossings in the dark. The cost both ways was $25 US.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

4 hrs. is fantastic. Defiance is about 7 hrs. from here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

In case Spider didn't post this, she isn't moving. I misunderstood her when she said she was talking about packing and unpacking and never wanting to move again. They made the big move a while back. My mistake. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> SHEEESH!! you can tell I am having geriatric moments today! thanks Julie
> 
> KAP is the knit a palooza -- kal is a knit along get together. thanks Julie.


You were just deep in preparation for that class!


----------



## gottastch

DH and I went grocery shopping today. We wanted to get stocked up before the next round of weather hit. Well, it is starting to hit for sure. We had snow overnight and now horrendous winds...ground blizzard conditions - yuck!! I hate to hear that wind howling and all you see is white. I'm sure there won't be school tomnorrow...temps are dropping fast so not only is visibility down to nothing at times, the wind chill will be terrible too - gees - enough already!

On the bright side, I did find some yarn that will work to finish my baby blanket...looks like that will be what I will be doing, until the weather gets better. Now, however, feels like a good time to take a nap


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> DH and I went grocery shopping today. We wanted to get stocked up before the next round of weather hit. Well, it is starting to hit for sure. We had snow overnight and now horrendous winds...ground blizzard conditions - yuck!! I hate to hear that wind howling and all you see is white. I'm sure there won't be school tomnorrow...temps are dropping fast so not only is visibility down to nothing at times, the wind chill will be terrible too - gees - enough already!
> 
> On the bright side, I did find some yarn that will work to finish my baby blanket...looks like that will be what I will be doing, until the weather gets better. Now, however, feels like a good time to take a nap


That weather sounds horrendous. We have had nothing but rain for ages, but I think it is going to get colder this week and there may be some snow.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gwenie - I can just picture that. Too funny.

Gweniepooh wrote:
Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> DH and I went grocery shopping today. We wanted to get stocked up before the next round of weather hit. Well, it is starting to hit for sure. We had snow overnight and now horrendous winds...ground blizzard conditions - yuck!! I hate to hear that wind howling and all you see is white. I'm sure there won't be school tomnorrow...temps are dropping fast so not only is visibility down to nothing at times, the wind chill will be terrible too - gees - enough already!
> 
> On the bright side, I did find some yarn that will work to finish my baby blanket...looks like that will be what I will be doing, until the weather gets better. Now, however, feels like a good time to take a nap


I'm so glad to hear you're well stocked with food and yarn so you won't have to go out again. I worry about my sisters and brothers, Sam and Aran, with this horrible weather you're all having. Not to mention the floods in Great Britain and hot weather in Australia...and Julie in earthquake prone NZ. It's been a rough winter and it's not over yet.
Praying that everyone stays safe and that includes spouses and families!
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Well it is either one drawer or one room....I'll do one drawer and eventually the one room will be done. Just pacing myself and it will be done in due time. Forno


thewren said:


> I read a blog from a woman in Minneapolis whose matra is one drawer and one room a day. sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should practice it


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh my goodness!! I was so proud of myself Friday when I made the first few pages of the KTP.... missed Friday night - and yesterday and now I am over 30 pages behind!!! It is amazing that we don't run out of things to talk about!! I have chicken marinating in a toasted sesame "anything dressing" by Kraft and I have coleslaw and rice pilaf with sauteed mushrooms and fresh steamed asparagus mixed into it - I don't know what Alan's going to have for dinner lol!! Seriously, he thinks he can tolerate the chicken done on the grill and I will make him some white rice... he has had a couple of good days this last week.... maybe we are making progress!!! His 60th birthday is tomorrow and he is NOT thrilled - poor guy- I keep reminding him that he will never catch up with me!!! OK guys and girls - I am going to go back to pg 3 and start reading!!!! Hope everyone in the new storm's path in the USA are safe and warm - and I hope it has cooled off a little in the southern hemi. I guess I will find out soon enough! luv-AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grannypeg said:


> Day Lily Dawn. I am sorry to hear of your son's kidney problems. I hope he will get another kidney. A very good friend of mine had both kidneys removed. While in the operating room someone made a mistake and the antibodies in her blood were changed, leaving her possibilities of a kidney transplant not good at all. She was on dialysis for nine years, with all the ups an downs of her immune system. Then she entered this program where her husband donated a kidney for someone else and someone who was compatible with her donated a kidney for her. It took awhile, but she is doing very well and looks better that I have every seen her look. I really believe this woman is a hero.


That is a wonderful program and I have seen it be successful here as well. Glad your friend is finally on the road to a real recovery and a normal life.....


----------



## DaylilyDawn

We do not get snow often here in Lakeland ( but we have in 1976) But we do get icicles if we get a freeze. People will turn on sprinklers and such and where the water hits and drips icicles form . They can be pretty when we see it the next morning. We have a gray day today no sunshine at all ,just lots of gray clouds.Temperature is a little chilly for us, as of 3:54 PM it is only 64 degrees F for us. That means I will be needing my jacket and gloves in the morning.
I am one of the few that does not have any WIP or UFOs. 
Tomorrow I will be having my son taking pictures of my casting on the stitches for the gloves workshop project.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes it is a powder and I find it in the produce section where they have the smoothie or Guacamole mixes. It's made by Concord Foods and you can just add one bag of pre-shredded coleslaw (14 - 16oz) and mix the dressing powder with 3/4 cup of mayo. I like it because I can make a small amount of the dressing and put the remaining in a baggie and back into the pantry.


Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi I've never seen a coleslaw mix; assuming it is in powder form...is that correct? What is the brand?


----------



## AZ Sticks

You have sure been busy Kaye - nice job on all of them. I am going to attempt some fingerless gloves with the thumb gusset just as soon as I get this hooded scarf finished that I am working on - so glad you are feeling better - we really missed you while you were sick- luv-AZ


Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, or Saturday for those that are a day ahead.
> Had to do the shopping today and it's been a long day, started out a about 8:30am to Cheyenne and then off to Scottsbluff to pick up DHs paycheck and get that in the bank and do the grocery shopping. I'll have to go back and get caught up.
> I did take you all a few pics over the last week, so I'll post them now that I've finally gotten them downloaded.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad you are home safe and now let the healing begin!!! Rest up - that is the most important thing right now. luv-AZ


Railyn said:


> Thank you each one for your prayers and kind thoughts. I had a very easy time with surgery. Came home this afternoon and feel remarkably well. I am going to make it an early night because as you know, a hospital is no place to rest. I had to be I watches as I was fresh out of surgery. It is amazing how important people I have never met in person have become in my life and I love each of you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is my favorite too!!!! It's wonderful of you both!!!


Pup lover said:


> Angora DHs hives are gone thankfully! We are pretty sure it was just from lack if sleep last week, hopefully wont happen again.
> 
> Sam his name is Dave, thats one of the pictures from Christmas, the one he liked best.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the new avatar.
> 
> Made chicken noodle soup today, definitely the right weather for it. DGS is coming to spend the night his dad has to work in the morning.
> 
> Need to go back and start this weeks TP, have a good day/night.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Sunday/Monday, boy the temp sure dropped in the last half hour, it was nice and sunny though breezy so I had the windows open and all the sudden the wind started to really blow and the temp dropped by almost 15-20 degrees. Oh well, the house got a really nice air out, I can feel spring in the air, and my allergies are starting to act up a bit. 
Hope everyone is doing well or on the way to well, just spending time with David and relaxing, I started a book yesterday evening and finished it a little while ago, it's been so long since I've just sat with a good book and entered the story realm, I needed it desperately. 
Buster keeps waking up, barking, growling and running to the mail box in the wall to check for mail, he must be dreaming about it. lol
David heads back out to Michigan in the morning, but at least this time we knew on Friday night what the plan was. 
Well, I have a lot of pages to catch up on, the other night when I went to get caught up the laptop battery died. :? 
Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think that is such a compliment that they want you to come back Rookie - and how nice is it that you can go help them and spend time with both the DGDs!!! Safe travels!!!luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Great start to the tea party, Sam. I love the recipes and since I just bought some bitter orange marmalade (at Tuesday Morning), I'll use that in the scones. I picked it up to use in chicken and fish cooking...I'm sure that jar won't last long.
> 
> I've never tried carrot soup---but it sounds good; need to go look for a recipe.
> 
> Our son called and asked if I could come back up there next week to help out...they're finding out that two little ones is very tiring! I'll be up there Monday through Wednesday--it's going to be very very cold again so I'll need to load up the car with blankets, power bars, water, etc. Can't wait to see the two girls again.
> 
> I managed to clean an entire floor of the house today - washed all the bedding and vacuumed under the beds...bye bye dust bunnies and cleaned around all the window frames and drapes...we're having someone come out to measure and give us a quote on new windows. I can really feel the wind coming through during our very cold windy days.
> 
> Carol, glad your son got up to see you for your birthday---a wonderful surprise. Glad your brother is doing better -- is DH doing okay, also?
> 
> I'm off to bed - have a lot to get done this weekend to be able to take off for three days.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad you got the van back and really glad you made it back home without incident. This weather is frightening to be out in. If you have to work please be extra careful!! luv-AZ


kehinkle said:


> Glad to hear that you are home and things went well. Rest up, dear lady.
> 
> Got my van back tonight. Driving home was not fun, very windy and blowing snow. Bitterly cold out, so glad to get back to the house.
> 
> Started a green pair of socks, toe up this time. Haven't decided on the pattern yet. Don't have the toe area done yet. Still haven't finished the yellow ones. Got on youtube ladt night and found the solution to my pattern problem. Was reading it wrong; but would have helped if designer would have numbered the rows. But, have both heels done and feel confident that I can do gusseted heels now!
> 
> Dawn, love the new avatar. You both look so happy. Welcome to all the newcomers.
> 
> Off to knit or sleep, not sure which right now.
> 
> Be safe,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks

We're glad to see you joining in - let us know how the salad turned out!!!


wilderness2000 said:


> Going to make the Crunchy Refrigerator salad. Thanks for the recipe !


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Sure have missed you. But seeing all you've knitted, I can understand your not being online!!
> Hope David is staying safe with his travels. Are you completely well now? I've been fighting a cold for the last 3 or 4 days....thank goodness for Zicam....so far, it's holding it's own against the sniffles, sneezes and general ickiness!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Missed you all too. Yes, I've been knitting away, but I'm feeling much much better, back to normal. I get tired if I over do it, but that I can live with. I can feel spring coming, I imagine we'll get a bit more rotten weather, but my allergies are starting to kick in and it's just been smelling and feeling like spring, even through the biting cold wind. 
Yes, try to nip the cold in the bud, before it gets too bad, I hope that it doesn't get a hold. 
My son called Friday morning that they were headed back home as getting to work was just too dangerous, the'd gotten stuck in traffic for 2 hours and people had no idea how to handle it all. He said he hadn't seen ice like that since he was little. lol 
It's very true that Houston and San Antonio don't usually get to the point where things freeze shut. And so many people in older homes there don't have central heat, which is really scary. 
Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

Your little remodel sounds like a good idea. And as far as the paneling goes.... my neighbor lives in a 70's mobile home and She scrubbed down that paneling - took caulking and filled in all of the gaps and then painted her walls a semi gloss white. You would never know it was the same place!!! The paneling now looks like bead board and her house is 10 brighter than it was before she did it!!! It is well worth the work IMHO!!


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, the yarn was so easy to knit purely because it's a bulky yarn with the hairy yarn imbedded in it and it's not so hairy as eyelash yarn that it's hard to see, I'll take a close up of it tomorrow and post and I'll find the label and let you know what brand/yarn name it is, I did get it at Hobby Lobby though.
> Feeling really good the last couple day, just get tired quickly, but trying to get the house in some kind of order from when I was sick. I did get my containers so that I can finish clearing out the craft room, then I'm going to try ripping out the closet and dresser, they put a closet and dresser from a trailer in that room, I can't think for the life of me why someone would put in a closet and dresser from a trailer into a house, (the windows in this house are all trailer windows too:roll: ) it had to be circa 1970 when paneling was in style, because it's all (and the walls) done in very dark paneling, and it's a tiny room really. Taking out the closet and dresser will give me so much more usable space for yarn and stuff.  One must have priorities. lolol


----------



## iamsam

sounds really good grannypeg - thanks for sharing.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Golden Carrot Soup
> 
> GOLDEN CARROT SOUP


----------



## KateB

At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Your little remodel sounds like a good idea. And as far as the paneling goes.... my neighbor lives in a 70's mobile home and She scrubbed down that paneling - took caulking and filled in all of the gaps and then painted her walls a semi gloss white. You would never know it was the same place!!! The paneling now looks like bead board and her house is 10 brighter than it was before she did it!!! It is well worth the work IMHO!!


Yes, it's amazing what just painting it does to it, I painted the paneling in my trailer in Alaska and it was so much nicer and brighter, that was one yellow kitchen when I was done, but it sure was a happy room. 
The caulking is a great idea, I'll have to try that. I'm going to really start ripping into the room after David hits the road tomorrow, so if I'm missing in action for very long, you know where I am. lol...


----------



## iamsam

I agree - however - for some reason our superintendent never delays or cancels until early morning - schools all around us can be canceled and he sits on his thumb and waits until morning. have no idea what his problem is.

I'm waiting to see what they do with spring break. Heidi and gary already have the motel paid for in ft Meyers beach - they stay there for a week and then three days at Disney world. they do that after everyone's fifth birthday. think they will go regardless - this year without alex which should make for a nice trip for everyone.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Heard a school official in Ohio interviewed as part of a weather story on television. She couldn't believe the number of days school had been canceled because of the severe weather, especially as compared to last year. Around here the "built-in" snow days have been exceeded, so either coming holidays will be given up or school will go later in the summer. No fun either way...but in terms of cancellations, better I think to err on the side of keeping the children safe...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well it looks yummy!


busyworkerbee said:


> No. I enjoyed a very rare treat of caramel filled short bread biscuits with my normal caramel coffee.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


Beautiful!!!!! I need to start on my squares one day soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


>


But it's actually rather comforting to have our Gwen making gwennies again, I was rather missing them.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL


 :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Grannypeg said:


> Shirley - (I really love this idea.)
> 
> We are going to have a* UFO and WIP workshop - no teacher but a chance to get together* - more like a KAL - to catch up on a project we started. It is the first time we have decided to hold one like this in the workshops . it will be on Feb. 4th so I hope you will all join us. very casual and fun, we hope.
> 
> I


So do I! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

hickory is having a problem finding her spot in the snow - you should see her stick her nose in the snow sniffing to find the perfect spot.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Gwenie - I can just picture that. Too funny.
> 
> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL


----------



## iamsam

he best have his long johns on - we are going to have some really cold temps this coming week - tomorrow morning it is to be -15° - it will be a quick trip between my back door to Heidi's back door.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Sunday/Monday, boy the temp sure dropped in the last half hour, it was nice and sunny though breezy so I had the windows open and all the sudden the wind started to really blow and the temp dropped by almost 15-20 degrees. Oh well, the house got a really nice air out, I can feel spring in the air, and my allergies are starting to act up a bit.
> Hope everyone is doing well or on the way to well, just spending time with David and relaxing, I started a book yesterday evening and finished it a little while ago, it's been so long since I've just sat with a good book and entered the story realm, I needed it desperately.
> Buster keeps waking up, barking, growling and running to the mail box in the wall to check for mail, he must be dreaming about it. lol
> David heads back out to Michigan in the morning, but at least this time we knew on Friday night what the plan was.
> Well, I have a lot of pages to catch up on, the other night when I went to get caught up the laptop battery died. :?
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

your spring must come earlier than ours - no way do I feel spring in the air. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Missed you all too. Yes, I've been knitting away, but I'm feeling much much better, back to normal. I get tired if I over do it, but that I can live with. I can feel spring coming, I imagine we'll get a bit more rotten weather, but my allergies are starting to kick in and it's just been smelling and feeling like spring, even through the biting cold wind.
> Yes, try to nip the cold in the bud, before it gets too bad, I hope that it doesn't get a hold.
> My son called Friday morning that they were headed back home as getting to work was just too dangerous, the'd gotten stuck in traffic for 2 hours and people had no idea how to handle it all. He said he hadn't seen ice like that since he was little. lol
> It's very true that Houston and San Antonio don't usually get to the point where things freeze shut. And so many people in older homes there don't have central heat, which is really scary.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

looks good kate - what size needles did you use?

sam



KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


----------



## iamsam

we will send Henry Morton Stanley to find you.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's amazing what just painting it does to it, I painted the paneling in my trailer in Alaska and it was so much nicer and brighter, that was one yellow kitchen when I was done, but it sure was a happy room.
> The caulking is a great idea, I'll have to try that. I'm going to really start ripping into the room after David hits the road tomorrow, so if I'm missing in action for very long, you know where I am. lol...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad you are through your exam - You deserve some rest and knitting time!!!


ptofValerie said:


> Oh I'm whacked! I'm not long home from sitting the beekeeping examination that, at 3hrs duration, is something of a marathon. The paper was decent but the pass mark is 70% so the answers need to be fact-filled. The drive to the agricultural college and back was unpleasant as we've had sleety rain all day and a strong wind as well. I did my best to tackle the questions and the rest of us felt that we'd been given a well presented paper. I'm about to make a cup of coffee. goggle at the television - I don't mind what's on my favourite channel - and KNIT! Oh how I've been looking forward to that.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> looks good kate - what size needles did you use?
> 
> sam


They were 3.75mm Sam. I did do a small swatch first, but still had to rip it out twice! :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is great news Jynx - I will keep my eyes open !


Dreamweaver said:


> Just marking my place. I could read so little of last week's but might do better this week. It was a good one too. I love to read and just found out that Tony Hillerman s daughter (Anne) is continuing his Leaphorn and Chee March 31, 2014 We picked one up, ,Spider Woman's Daughter. (Spider Woman taught the people to weave .)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


That looks lovely Kate- and yes I thought immediately- 'thistle' ! Have not done anything nearly so adventurous myself- but I have 5 now, and just have to do Ringo's vaccination, and then I can look at finding the postage.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love the hair ties and congrats to Livey and her team mates!!


Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


----------



## Grannypeg

Large pot of stew on the stove set to simmer.
Will make tea biscuits in about half an hour or so.
Lots of chairs to put up to the table...........


----------



## AZ Sticks

Safe travels to your family and I hope this move is a good one for them...... At least now you know where to be shooting for down the road ...........


Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pics of your girls, Jynx.
> 
> Valerie, glad the exam is behind you and I feel sure you did well!
> 
> My son and GF and GD are on their way up to oldest DD's area--they're planning to settle there (which means for me all my GC will be in the same place, so I just have to get myself there!). They expect to arrive Monday morning and I'm excited for them. They've needed this change so much. Send traveling mercies for them if you are so inclined, and that is much appreciated.
> 
> Working on a sleeve, so back later.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Spectacular!


Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's sunrise a few minutes ago Sunday 26th January, 2014.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Spectacular!


Actually yesterday, here- there was no colour at all this morning- the day is just cloudy with a bit of blue- and windy- and I've been forgotten- sitting twiddling my thumbs at the moment- might make some lunch and then sit back and try to get something achieved!


----------



## AZ Sticks

With them all in one place it will make visiting easier........


Sorlenna said:


> They'll be about an hour south of Pittsburgh. I don't know about joining them, but they'll be with more family, which is always good!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks lovely Kate- and yes I thought immediately- 'thistle' ! Have not done anything nearly so adventurous myself- but I have 5 now, and just have to do Ringo's vaccination, and then I can look at finding the postage.


My squares are all done, but they aren't adventurous either. They are in a light grey as it was the only Aran yarn I could find that was all acrylic and not baby pastel. Still, no doubt there will be brighter and more stunning ones than mine, so they will show nicely against mine. 
It has been a dreary wet windy day here again. Absolutely nothing to report so will close now and wish the best to all. As always those needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> DH and I went grocery shopping today. We wanted to get stocked up before the next round of weather hit. Well, it is starting to hit for sure. We had snow overnight and now horrendous winds...ground blizzard conditions - yuck!! I hate to hear that wind howling and all you see is white. I'm sure there won't be school tomnorrow...temps are dropping fast so not only is visibility down to nothing at times, the wind chill will be terrible too - gees - enough already!


As a personal favor, I would appreciate you getting your weather in order before the Easter or Spring break holidays. There will be a volleyball tournament in your area and I don't want to be knee deep in snow..... (Though I love it... but you can keep the howling wind.) :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


Looks good Kate. Was that DK yarn you used?


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness!! I was so proud of myself Friday when I made the first few pages of the KTP.... missed Friday night - and yesterday and now I am over 30 pages behind!!! It is amazing that we don't run out of things to talk about!! I have chicken marinating in a toasted sesame "anything dressing" by Kraft and I have coleslaw and rice pilaf with sauteed mushrooms and fresh steamed asparagus mixed into it - I don't know what Alan's going to have for dinner lol!! Seriously, he thinks he can tolerate the chicken done on the grill and I will make him some white rice... he has had a couple of good days this last week.... maybe we are making progress!!! His 60th birthday is tomorrow and he is NOT thrilled - poor guy- I keep reminding him that he will never catch up with me!!! OK guys and girls - I am going to go back to pg 3 and start reading!!!! Hope everyone in the new storm's path in the USA are safe and warm - and I hope it has cooled off a little in the southern hemi. I guess I will find out soon enough! luv-AZ


Well, I've heard that 70 is the new 50 so that should make Alan the new 40..... Better to add a year than not......


----------



## tami_ohio

From what I remember of the 1978 snow storm, this is NOTHING like it. Maybe wind wise, but certainly not snow wise in our area. We had feet of snow to go with the wind that year. We could go no where. Dad worked for the county and was plowing in it. He couldn't even see where he was going. If it weren't for the telephone poles, that were shadows in places, he wouldn't have known where the sides of the road were. 

I hope it isn't that bad in Defiance, Sam. We were out today. Other than snow covered roads, and a few drifts we were good. As I need tires, we took DH's little truck. I wouldn't have gone unless it was an emergency if I had to take my Expedition, which is a 2 wheel drive.

I haven't knit or crocheted a stitch since Friday. I have been lazy. Most of my time has been spent on the computer. I did make home made sausage gravy and biscuits, and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Crock pot macaroni and cheese is cooking for dinner. We still haven't figured out what we are having with it.

Thanks for the explanations for the KAP and KAL. I knew the KAL, but hope it helps someone else. 

I have to go back and copy and paste the info for the KAP. I don't know what we are doing in Oct. but if I/we can make it, I would love to. Sam, you are approximately 2 hours or 135 miles from us. We quite often go to Deshler to watch trains. DH loves trains. We can take the RV and camp there for the weekend or whatever. 

Tami


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Safe travels to your family and I hope this move is a good one for them...... At least now you know where to be shooting for down the road ...........


Oh, yes, Oma's happy that all the GC will be in the same place!

Beautiful square, Kate! I need to get mine sorted too.

I got a buy one/get one coupon from the car emissions place (no idea why, but I'll take it, lol), so I'm off to get us pizza for supper shortly!


----------



## iamsam

then why don't I feel as good as I did when I was forty?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I've heard that 70 is the new 50 so that should make Alan the new 40..... Better to add a year than not......


----------



## Sorlenna

I remember '78, too; we didn't go to school the whole month of January and it stayed well below zero for weeks. I have a photo somewhere of the ice chunk Daddy cut out of the lake--over a foot thick.


----------



## AZ Sticks

tami_ohio said:


> Its snowing like crazy again. We had a good squall go thru about an hour ago, too. We are under a level 2 snow emergency: due to blowing and drifting snow, and possible ice, please refrain from driving if possible.
> 
> I finally gave in and went out to the motor home to look for my crockpots. That's where they were. I couldn't find the lid for the 5 quart, so only brought in the 3 quart, and brought the 6 quart roaster in from the porch, so they can both warm up while I decide what I'm making for dinner. I don't think I have the orange juice or I would try the orange chicken.
> 
> I still haven't picked up the afghan to work on. I've spent most of the day on the computer! See why my needles don't smoke?......LOL!
> 
> I am enjoying all the posts. It will take me a while to learn everyone.
> 
> Tami


You're doing just fine!!! So what as for dinner????????


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. He made it home around 8am this morning.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Looks good Kate. Was that DK yarn you used?


Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


----------



## iamsam

you are right - in '78 we got all the snow at one time - I was living in a trailer in ft wayne at the time - when I opened the door there was a wall of snow - I had to break through and shovel out the door before I could shovel anything else. it was five days before we could get out of the court. too fun.

sam



tami_ohio said:


> From what I remember of the 1978 snow storm, this is NOTHING like it. Maybe wind wise, but certainly not snow wise in our area. We had feet of snow to go with the wind that year. We could go no where. Dad worked for the county and was plowing in it. He couldn't even see where he was going. If it weren't for the telephone poles, that were shadows in places, he wouldn't have known where the sides of the road were.
> 
> I hope it isn't that bad in Defiance, Sam. We were out today. Other than snow covered roads, and a few drifts we were good. As I need tires, we took DH's little truck. I wouldn't have gone unless it was an emergency if I had to take my Expedition, which is a 2 wheel drive.
> 
> I haven't knit or crocheted a stitch since Friday. I have been lazy. Most of my time has been spent on the computer. I did make home made sausage gravy and biscuits, and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Crock pot macaroni and cheese is cooking for dinner. We still haven't figured out what we are having with it.
> 
> Thanks for the explanations for the KAP and KAL. I knew the KAL, but hope it helps someone else.
> 
> I have to go back and copy and paste the info for the KAP. I don't know what we are doing in Oct. but if I/we can make it, I would love to. Sam, you are approximately 2 hours or 135 miles from us. We quite often go to Deshler to watch trains. DH loves trains. We can take the RV and camp there for the weekend or whatever.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


Excellent to have a thistle on your purple square.... No guessing where you are rom.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I need to start on my squares one day soon.


Yeah, I should be thinking about that as well....


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> My squares are all done, but they aren't adventurous either. They are in a light grey as it was the only Aran yarn I could find that was all acrylic and not baby pastel. Still, no doubt there will be brighter and more stunning ones than mine, so they will show nicely against mine.
> It has been a dreary wet windy day here again. Absolutely nothing to report so will close now and wish the best to all. As always those needing them are in my prayers.


That was my thought too- you need ones to fill in the gaps between the stunners!
When you get to bed, Martina- wishing you pleasant dreams!


----------



## iamsam

wait and see how it looks once it is blocked.

sam



KateB said:


> Yes it was DK. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a proper edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


----------



## darowil

Well I am popping in. But David has to go and see some people this morning about an hours drive away. When he got back at 2.30 this morning from getting everything out his mothers house I told him I would take him and do something else while he has his meeting. He has done so much driving and been so busy recently I would rather he didn't go by himself. 
Had a good day yesterday.
First went to my favourite local yarn dyer who was having a sale-something she doesn't normally do so grabbed the chance while I could. Under I will post a photo (if I don't forget!).
All but the silver are handpainted by Melissa. The red is 100% Merino planning to do gansey with it (similar to a guernsey), a 5ply (sport); the dark purple is for a quick knit of a cowl- need something glittery in a couple of weeks for a 60th so figured a dropstich small cowl would do the trick (and hope it is not 40C again!); the light purple is just becuase it was pretty; the silver is a 2ply (lace weight) which is going to become a lacy cardigan -Alpaca,cotton and copper. It feels beutiful and soft. Had been working with a very long cheap needle for my magic loop which I decided was not working well so got a new needle as well (HiyaHiya). 
I wanted a decent needle as I was going straight to the cricket and wanted to be able to work easily. And was I glad I did- it worked so much better- really showed up the diference by using the sane yarn to do exactly the same thing within about an hour of using the others. Managed to knit nearly 3/4 of hte sock during the cricket- and would have nearly finsihed it if I hadn't decided to frog about 3 or 4 inches becuase I didn't like it with a rib in it. ALso bigger than I normally make them.
And we won the cricket again in a very close game. Spent most of the game thinking we wouldn't win but we pulled off another close win. BUT note that Eng;land did win a game the other day while I was helping srt out MILs place on Friday night.

Dreamweaver the time could come when your brothers see the issues with your mother. My SIL now sees clearly that her mother needs a nursing home- so just waiting for a vacency in a couple of places. She sees realistically now how unwell her mother mentally, emotionally and physically and just to give her as good a quality of life as possible- even if it shortens her life. A specialist in the area refused to give her a drug that could have a huge impact on how she feels (she is depressed and extremely anxious all the time) because it might make her drowsy and more likely to fall. However she is going to try again- if she can feel better the risk of falling is worth it was the concensus the other night. I suggested she go to her local doctor who is lovely and understaning rather than the specialist this time


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a proper edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


Beautiful either way!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> he best have his long johns on - we are going to have some really cold temps this coming week - tomorrow morning it is to be -15° - it will be a quick trip between my back door to Heidi's back door.
> 
> sam


I have a picture of you running and sinking into the drifts with every step... I wonder if we need to all pitch in for a pair of snowshoes.....


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


I think I am inclined to agree with you- there is a lot to commend the 'wrong' side!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm headed to your house for dinner! And tell Alan 60 "ain't so bad!" It's sure a lot better than having dirt in your eyes! LOL....even with health problems that ARE getting better...positive thinking for Alan and many birthday hugs!


AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness!! I was so proud of myself Friday when I made the first few pages of the KTP.... missed Friday night - and yesterday and now I am over 30 pages behind!!! It is amazing that we don't run out of things to talk about!! I have chicken marinating in a toasted sesame "anything dressing" by Kraft and I have coleslaw and rice pilaf with sauteed mushrooms and fresh steamed asparagus mixed into it - I don't know what Alan's going to have for dinner lol!! Seriously, he thinks he can tolerate the chicken done on the grill and I will make him some white rice... he has had a couple of good days this last week.... maybe we are making progress!!! His 60th birthday is tomorrow and he is NOT thrilled - poor guy- I keep reminding him that he will never catch up with me!!! OK guys and girls - I am going to go back to pg 3 and start reading!!!! Hope everyone in the new storm's path in the USA are safe and warm - and I hope it has cooled off a little in the southern hemi. I guess I will find out soon enough! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so glad that your class went well. I was upset that your homework made you cry - this should be fun for you - take a deep breath and enjoy it Sweetie!!


sassafras123 said:


> Back from walk and watercolor class. Today's class was actually fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


It looks lovely, but I prefer the right side. x


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> then why don't I feel as good as I did when I was forty?
> 
> sam


Yeah, me too. Guess they don't have all the kinks worked out...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to look for it; I'm the only one here that really like cole slaw.

Just got a weather advisory....WE are suppose to get snow and sleet Tues. p.m. into Wed. p.m. Will believe it when I see it....supposedly a whopping 2-3 inches even! I know you folks up north and beyond are laughing your socks off at that....we get a thought of snow/ice and everything shuts down...you guess get it by the truck load and keep on going....


AZ Sticks said:


> Yes it is a powder and I find it in the produce section where they have the smoothie or Guacamole mixes. It's made by Concord Foods and you can just add one bag of pre-shredded coleslaw (14 - 16oz) and mix the dressing powder with 3/4 cup of mayo. I like it because I can make a small amount of the dressing and put the remaining in a baggie and back into the pantry.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> that is good news - we are at a level three which means one should not be out unless it is an extreme reason - like running out of beer.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


Is there enough of the tails to do a single crochet border across top and bottom? I do see what you mean about the pattern sticking out more, but both sides look good.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You do have a terrific son- glad the extra humidifier is doing the trick - take care of yourself!


Edith M said:


> Wow! 19 pages! It has taken me all day to read them because I keep nodding off(one of the perks of aging I suppose). This winter has been very hard for so many that I hate to complain. I even have trouble taking the dog out when it gets that cold. Even whenI use my rescue inhaler first and remember to don the ski mask I made myself last week I can not seem to get my breath. Yesterday I woke up with terrible pain in my left lung every time I took a deep breath. Rick checked the humidifier and determined it was not working as well as it should. The inside humidity was down to 21% He changed the filter even though it was not due for changing. Several hours went by and the humidity was up to 28% . By afternoon he decided that with the low temperatures outdoors,single digits, one machine was not enough so he went to Lowes and bought a second one. When I went to bed at 10pm it was up to 34% and I was feeling somewhat better as long as I did not try to breath too deeply. Anyone with COPD knows you need to breath deep as often as you can to keep your oxygen levels up. When I awoke this morning I took a deep breath and felt only a slight twinge. What a relief that was. I have taken a Me day today and now that the humdtity is at a steady 40% the pain is gone. Do I have a terrific son or what?
> 
> I have enjoyed all the pictures posted and will try the recipes soon. We are having lasagna tonight though.
> 
> Happy thoughts to all .


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice work kate and yes the thistle show up well. 


KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 said:


> But it's actually rather comforting to have our Gwen making gwennies again, I was rather missing them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


Thanks for that. I think you're right, the thistle does stand out more on the "wrong" side!


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> .
> went to my favourite local yarn dyer who was having a sale-something she doesn't normally do so grabbed the chance while I could. Under I will post a photo (if I don't forget!).
> All but the silver are handpainted by Melissa. The red is 100% Merino planning to do gansey with it (similar to a guernsey), a 5ply (sport); the dark purple is for a quick knit of a cowl- need something glittery in a couple of weeks for a 60th so figured a dropstich small cowl would do the trick (and hope it is not 40C again!); the light purple is just becuase it was pretty; the silver is a 2ply (lace weight) which is going to become a lacy cardigan -Alpaca,cotton and copper. It feels beutiful and soft. Had been working with a very long cheap needle for my magic loop which I decided was not working well so got a new needle as well (HiyaHiya).
> I wanted a decent needle as I was going straight to the cricket and wanted to be able to work easily. And was I glad I did- it worked so much better- really showed up the diference by using the sane yarn to do exactly the same thing within about an hour of using the others. Managed to knit nearly 3/4 of hte sock during the cricket- and would have nearly finsihed it if I hadn't decided to frog about 3 or 4 inches becuase I didn't like it with a rib in it. ALso bigger than I normally make them.
> And we won the cricket again in a very close game. Spent most of the game thinking we wouldn't win but we pulled off another close win. BUT note that Eng;land did win a game the other day while I was helping srt out MILs place on Friday night.
> 
> Dreamweaver the time could come when your brothers see the issues with your mother. My SIL now sees clearly that her mother needs a nursing home- so just waiting for a vacency in a couple of places. She sees realistically now how unwell her mother mentally, emotionally and physically and just to give her as good a quality of life as possible- even if it shortens her life. A specialist in the area refused to give her a drug that could have a huge impact on how she feels (she is depressed and extremely anxious all the time) because it might make her drowsy and more likely to fall. However she is going to try again- if she can feel better the risk of falling is worth it was the concensus the other night. I suggested she go to her local doctor who is lovely and understaning rather than the specialist this time


No pictures yet but the descriptions sound wonderful and there is nothing better than working with good tools.

Glad you SIL is finally on board.... I wish that wer the case here. Mom is really in good shape so I can see why the boys are not on board. They don't see all the little daily things. It is interesting to note that brother was here but never called or stopped by.. I am a half block away. I have some of the tax papers too so guess I will mail them to him. DH did see him with mom in back of car this morning... apparently on an outing for breakfast. Hate that we are messing up good relationships, but I can live with that if it means getting my life back....


----------



## Gweniepooh

You do feel as good as you did at 40; just that once you hit the 70s you forget! LOL......sorry just couldn't resist that one......ba-bum goes the drum roll.


thewren said:


> then why don't I feel as good as I did when I was forty?
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a public holiday here tomorrow- so the buses will be on the Sunday timetable. I won't be going any where because no money till Tuesday!


We have a public holiday too- but as ours is for UAstralia Day I know yours is not the same! Yesterday was actually Australia Day but becuase it was a Sunday we have the holiday today. They had free public transport yesterday for everyone so my trip down to see Melissa and spend my money was free!
On the way home fromt he cricket we stopped and watched the AUstralia Day fireworks which were right next to the oval. Do love watching fireworks.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Signs of Spring's arrival:
> 
> 1) received an email that the MW Stitches Show will be open for registration on January 28!
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/ The show is usually in August - I'll be out on the website for sure when it opens to look through the class offerings.


The lady who does the hand dying goes to this each year- so if you go you will need to look out for Stranded in Oz. I was saying how lovely it would be to go some time- wishful thinking for me though I suspect. Well I'm pretty sure that was what she said. I know it was what I thought she was talking about. The biggest show of this type in the world? Well actually it might be too overwhelming thinking about it.
She also designs and often has things in Yarn magazine. Has one coming out in the March one.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> And a few shots of the action. Livey is #20. Big, big deal.. They were not prequalified and won the whole shebang.....that means they will be playing in Dallas and Houston tournys.


How exciting for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We have a public holiday too- but as ours is for UAstralia Day I know yours is not the same! Yesterday was actually Australia Day but becuase it was a Sunday we have the holiday today. They had free public transport yesterday for everyone so my trip down to see Melissa and spend my money was free!
> On the way home fromt he cricket we stopped and watched the AUstralia Day fireworks which were right next to the oval. Do love watching fireworks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Grannypeg said:


> Large pot of stew on the stove set to simmer.
> Will make tea biscuits in about half an hour or so.
> Lots of chairs to put up to the table...........


Me too, Grannypeg. I'm thinking about some cornbread to go with the stew. Sure does smell good here!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll be sure to look for her...it is a big show -- but there are also several others in other parts of the USA - Stitches South, West, East (North?) I'll have to check.



darowil said:


> The lady who does the hand dying goes to this each year- so if you go you will need to look out for Stranded in Oz. I was saying how lovely it would be to go some time- wishful thinking for me though I suspect. Well I'm pretty sure that was what she said. I know it was what I thought she was talking about. The biggest show of this type in the world? Well actually it might be too overwhelming thinking about it.
> She also designs and often has things in Yarn magazine. Has one coming out in the March one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's a photo of my first square -- I think I need to rotate it so that the 2 hearts are right-side up. It's from one of the Calendars of Hope -- it's entitled "Love and Support" which I think is appropriate for our group.

I followed the blocking tips in the link that I provided earlier -- I had some stencil plastic here so cut it to exactly 8 x 8 and then pinned the square around the edge of the plastic and into the foam board....made it really easy to get to size. Then I sprayed and steamed it...and used the tutorial suggestion to use the knob end of the knitting needle to "outline" the design by pushing the stitches down so that the raised design stitches would "pop"...it seems to work out great---but does take some patience.

Kate, you may want to try that on the thistle...I love your square --the color is off on mine too--it's really a very pretty fern green.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> We have a bit of rain to spare, here in the UK! I'll send some over!


Just got back to Heathrow, London - driving rain, sodden fields and grey threatening skies - from a very dry but warm and beautiful California, Patocenizio so I agree with Angela - we need to swap some of our rain for your Santa Annas and warm temperatures. I just adore the west coast of California for its amazing scenery, wonderful wildlife and tremendous trees. DH is going to download our photos when he has time and then I'll post some. I also met up with various old friends from when I worked in LA 35 years ago, which was so much fun. My old boss managed to contact the girl I worked with in his lab. so we saw her too, she's now a medic. and has a daughter just two years younger than our DD. When I thanked my boss for his hospitality and for 'finding' my friend he said we should be thanked for coming to see him!! What a lovely person....

This has been all about me, sorry, but I'm still so excited about the past 10 days holiday. I hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up as soon as possible. Best wishes to everyone. Lin


----------



## AZ Sticks

Of course it's a thistle!!!


KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I've heard that 70 is the new 50 so that should make Alan the new 40..... Better to add a year than not......


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB, I see what you mean. I think I like the "wrong" side better also.

Yes, Sam, it was that bad here also. So many that were within sight of their homes died in that storm, just because they couldn't get through the snow. So very sad. And just as sad is the young ones today that weren't even born then and complain about the cold, the snow covered roads that haven't been plowed and salted. They have no clue what driving on snow covered roads from November to May was like. Dad said that when he started working for the county that they didn't even begin to plow until there was 4" of snow on the ground/road. They cindered the intersections and hills. They didn't even have salt for the roads when he started. It was several years before they had salt, and then they only added a little bit to the cinders. We are very spoiled today!

Dinner last night was a recipe posted on another forum I belong to. Here it is.

Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot Bake 

1 (32 oz.) bag tater tots 
3 oz. bacon bits (I like the real bacon pieces or make my own) 
5 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
1-1/2 c. grated Colby cheese 
11/2 c. grated Monterey jack pepper cheese 
3/4 c. milk 
Salt and pepper 

Grease the bottom of the crock pot. Layer 1/2 the tater tots on the bottom of the pot. Sprinkle with 1/2 the bacon bits. 

Combine the two cheeses and sprinkle 1/ of it over the bacon and tots. Top cheese with the chicken breasts. Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Top chicken with another 1//3 of cheese. Top with remaining 1/2 jar of bacon its. Add remainder of the tater tots. Top with final 1/3 of the cheese. Pour milk over the top. Set crock pot to high and cook 3-4 hours.

Note: I didn't have any tater tots, so I used shredded hash browns. That worked but tater tots would be better. I had to use the 3 quart pot, and only had 2 chicken breasts. Good thing, because we couldn't eat 5 breasts, and that would have been to much for the crock pot. Oh, and I only had cheddar cheese, so that was what I used. I don't like spicy food, but because I didn't have, and won't have the pepper jack, it needed a little more spice.

Tonight is another internet experiment. Crock pot macaroni & cheese. It's almost finished. Cauliflower and broccoli to go with it, and spicy Polish sausage for DH. Smelling it is enough spice for my stomach! LOL. If the mac n cheese comes out good, I'll post that one also.

Tami


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> I'm waiting to see what they do with spring break. Heidi and gary already have the motel paid for in ft Meyers beach - they stay there for a week and then three days at Disney world. they do that after everyone's fifth birthday. think they will go regardless - this year without alex which should make for a nice trip for everyone.
> 
> sam


That is something nice to think about right now....sun and beaches...


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'll set another place at the table and Alan says thanks!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm headed to your house for dinner! And tell Alan 60 "ain't so bad!" It's sure a lot better than having dirt in your eyes! LOL....even with health problems that ARE getting better...positive thinking for Alan and many birthday hugs!


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I made DD some oatmeal no bake cookies yesterday and I think I ate more than she did!  They are a huge comfort food for me and I really have a hard time controlling myself. :XD:
> 
> Back to knitting now...hugs & blessings to all!


Lol I made them yesterday also! Really controlled myself and didnt double the receipt! They are great comfort good for me also


----------



## cmaliza

DaylilyDawn said:


> GrannyPeg,
> Thanks for the carrot soup recipe. I am always looking for a soup recipe that does not have tomatoes in it. The reason for that is my oldest son, he is on peritoneal dialysis and can't have tomatoes in his diet. He is very restricted in what he can eat because of potassium levels and foods that contain liquids like tomato and watermelon. This is his second run on the dialysis after rejecting his kidney transplant after 13 years of it working beautifully , all because a kid didn't cover his face when he cough. My son was working at Burlington Caot Factory here in Lakeland when a kid coughed in his face and gave him an upper respiratory infection. When you have a compromised immune system , even a simple cold can start the rejection of a transplanted organ. My son spent 2 weeks in the hospital in Sept with the respiratory infection and the rejection of his kidney. The respiratory infection had him so sick , his oxygen levels were very low due to his coughing so much, he couldn't get a good breath. But he is recovered from it and has gained back the weight he lost.


~~~I am so sorry. Does this mean he needs another kidney, or has the rejection been halted? All-in-all a tough time. Glad medicine has advanced enough to help him live through this. Would his wearing a mask when around kids help? Strong healing prayers are in your corner.
Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> We have a bit of rain to spare, here in the UK! I'll send some over!


Wouldn't it be lovely if we could share weather around? We have heat to spare again. Not as bad as the last hot spell but in for a number of hot days again (only around 105F this time round).


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad you had a good trip!! We love hearing all about it so please do share!!


TNS said:


> Just got back to Heathrow, London - driving rain, sodden fields and grey threatening skies - from a very dry but warm and beautiful California, Patocenizio so I agree with Angela - we need to swap some of our rain for your Santa Annas and warm temperatures. I just adore the west coast of California for its amazing scenery, wonderful wildlife and tremendous trees. DH is going to download our photos when he has time and then I'll post some. I also met up with various old friends from when I worked in LA 35 years ago, which was so much fun. My old boss managed to contact the girl I worked with in his lab. so we saw her too, she's now a medic. and has a daughter just two years younger than our DD. When I thanked my boss for his hospitality and for 'finding' my friend he said we should be thanked for coming to see him!! What a lovely person....
> 
> This has been all about me, sorry, but I'm still so excited about the past 10 days holiday. I hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up as soon as possible. Best wishes to everyone. Lin


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds good - I love crock pot meals!!


tami_ohio said:


> KateB, I see what you mean. I think I like the "wrong" side better also.
> 
> Yes, Sam, it was that bad here also. So many that were within sight of their homes died in that storm, just because they couldn't get through the snow. So very sad. And just as sad is the young ones today that weren't even born then and complain about the cold, the snow covered roads that haven't been plowed and salted. They have no clue what driving on snow covered roads from November to May was like. Dad said that when he started working for the county that they didn't even begin to plow until there was 4" of snow on the ground/road. They cindered the intersections and hills. They didn't even have salt for the roads when he started. It was several years before they had salt, and then they only added a little bit to the cinders. We are very spoiled today!
> 
> Dinner last night was a recipe posted on another forum I belong to. Here it is.
> 
> Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot Bake
> 
> 1 (32 oz.) bag tater tots
> 3 oz. bacon bits (I like the real bacon pieces or make my own)
> 5 boneless skinless chicken breasts
> 1-1/2 c. grated Colby cheese
> 11/2 c. grated Monterey jack pepper cheese
> 3/4 c. milk
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Grease the bottom of the crock pot. Layer 1/2 the tater tots on the bottom of the pot. Sprinkle with 1/2 the bacon bits.
> 
> Combine the two cheeses and sprinkle 1/ of it over the bacon and tots. Top cheese with the chicken breasts. Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Top chicken with another 1//3 of cheese. Top with remaining 1/2 jar of bacon its. Add remainder of the tater tots. Top with final 1/3 of the cheese. Pour milk over the top. Set crock pot to high and cook 3-4 hours.
> 
> Note: I didn't have any tater tots, so I used shredded hash browns. That worked but tater tots would be better. I had to use the 3 quart pot, and only had 2 chicken breasts. Good thing, because we couldn't eat 5 breasts, and that would have been to much for the crock pot. Oh, and I only had cheddar cheese, so that was what I used. I don't like spicy food, but because I didn't have, and won't have the pepper jack, it needed a little more spice.
> 
> Tonight is another internet experiment. Crock pot macaroni & cheese. It's almost finished. Cauliflower and broccoli to go with it, and spicy Polish sausage for DH. Smelling it is enough spice for my stomach! LOL. If the mac n cheese comes out good, I'll post that one also.
> 
> Tami


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP REGISTRATION FORM NOTICE*
> I just emailed to folks that either attended last year's KAP or had already mentioned it to me and provided me with an email address the *official registration form and itinerary for the 2014 KAP.* If you don't receive it shortly please send an email to [email protected] and I will send you a copy AND add you to the mailing list for future info/updates.
> 
> I will also post the itinerary here in hopes of enticing some of you others to attend. The KAP is Oct. 3-5, 2014. I will not post the registration form as it has my home address on it.


Thanks for coordinating this again! Your efforts are truly appreciated. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK - caught up just in time to go get dinner rolling- be good and I will be back later!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're well stocked with food and yarn so you won't have to go out again. I worry about my sisters and brothers, Sam and Aran, with this horrible weather you're all having. Not to mention the floods in Great Britain and hot weather in Australia...and Julie in earthquake prone NZ. It's been a rough winter and it's not over yet.
> Praying that everyone stays safe and that includes spouses and families!
> Junek


Ditto!


----------



## TNS

nitchik said:


> Will have to look for some. So far the sunflower seeds are popular. But I'm just wondering how to get the thistle seeds we bought used up!


Do you have goldfinches? My sister in Wales puts her thistle seeds, *****, in old teasel heads and she says the goldfinches swarm around them!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of my first square -- I think I need to rotate it so that the 2 hearts are right-side up. It's from one of the Calendars of Hope -- it's entitled "Love and Support" which I think is appropriate for our group.
> 
> I followed the blocking tips in the link that I provided earlier -- I had some stencil plastic here so cut it to exactly 8 x 8 and then pinned the square around the edge of the plastic and into the foam board....made it really easy to get to size. Then I sprayed and steamed it...and used the tutorial suggestion to use the knob end of the knitting needle to "outline" the design by pushing the stitches down so that the raised design stitches would "pop"...it seems to work out great---but does take some patience.
> 
> Kate, you may want to try that on the thistle...I love your square --the color is off on mine too--it's really a very pretty fern green.


Very lovely Rookie! Mine will be nothing so intricate! Would you please share the site for the calendars again


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Missed you all too. Yes, I've been knitting away, but I'm feeling much much better, back to normal. I get tired if I over do it, but that I can live with. I can feel spring coming, I imagine we'll get a bit more rotten weather, but my allergies are starting to kick in and it's just been smelling and feeling like spring, even through the biting cold wind.
> Yes, try to nip the cold in the bud, before it gets too bad, I hope that it doesn't get a hold.
> My son called Friday morning that they were headed back home as getting to work was just too dangerous, the'd gotten stuck in traffic for 2 hours and people had no idea how to handle it all. He said he hadn't seen ice like that since he was little. lol
> It's very true that Houston and San Antonio don't usually get to the point where things freeze shut. And so many people in older homes there don't have central heat, which is really scary.
> Hugs


My daughter who lives in one of the southern 'suburbs' of Houston was working Thurs. night. She drove home about 4:30 am Fri. She said she avoided all of the overpasses on her way home and it really didn't get cold enough to freeze until after that. But they're talking about more snowy mix on Tues. She's off work until Wed. so she'll miss that so far as driving to and from work.
San Antonio and Austin got more I'm sure since they're both farther inland.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Kaye...Hoping the snow is cleared out of your DH's path when he gets to Michigan. It has been snowing a lot the past few days and we are to expect another foot this evening. Makes for wonderful drives to work in the morning. Fortunately most people are not on the road when I go to work so spinning out is less dangerous. I did a spin out on Monday of this week. Lots of slipping and sliding for me this winter. 

Kate and Jeannette....Your squares are beautiful. Every square will be appreciated and treasured as they are being made with love.

Tami....your crockpot chicken sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the recipe. 


Have a wonderful week everyone and happy knitting as well.


----------



## EJS

blavell said:


> Hi - I also keep a grater & a knife by the washer. I ordered the Fels Naptha from a company (I forget the name) where they sent it to yo...


Do you use yours dry? I do. I tried making it a liquid the first time and it was ok but I prefer it as a powder.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


~~~AWESOME! It will be a fabulous addition to the quilt! So well done! Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to look for it; I'm the only one here that really like cole slaw.
> 
> Just got a weather advisory....WE are suppose to get snow and sleet Tues. p.m. into Wed. p.m. Will believe it when I see it....supposedly a whopping 2-3 inches even! I know you folks up north and beyond are laughing your socks off at that....we get a thought of snow/ice and everything shuts down...you guess get it by the truck load and keep on going....


I can so relate to the 2-3"of snow and everything stopping!! Our schools have been closed since Tues afternoon .... we got 3 1/2" Tues. night. But it's been so cold that the snow on my bedroom window sill didn't melt until this afternoon. Since the residential streets are never treated or plowed, the buses couldn't navigate.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I agree - however - for some reason our superintendent never delays or cancels until early morning - schools all around us can be canceled and he sits on his thumb and waits until morning. have no idea what his problem is.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what they do with spring break. Heidi and gary already have the motel paid for in ft Meyers beach - they stay there for a week and then three days at Disney world. they do that after everyone's fifth birthday. think they will go regardless - this year without alex which should make for a nice trip for everyone.
> 
> sam


~~~If the kids do well in school...yes, they should go. Time & experiences with the parents & family are also valuable & educational (what? Education can be FUN???).


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness!! I was so proud of myself Friday when I made the first few pages of the KTP.... missed Friday night - and yesterday and now I am over 30 pages behind!!! It is amazing that we don't run out of things to talk about!! I have chicken marinating in a toasted sesame "anything dressing" by Kraft and I have coleslaw and rice pilaf with sauteed mushrooms and fresh steamed asparagus mixed into it - I don't know what Alan's going to have for dinner lol!! Seriously, he thinks he can tolerate the chicken done on the grill and I will make him some white rice... he has had a couple of good days this last week.... maybe we are making progress!!! His 60th birthday is tomorrow and he is NOT thrilled - poor guy- I keep reminding him that he will never catch up with me!!! OK guys and girls - I am going to go back to pg 3 and start reading!!!! Hope everyone in the new storm's path in the USA are safe and warm - and I hope it has cooled off a little in the southern hemi. I guess I will find out soon enough! luv-AZ


I'm sure you enjoyed your dinner and DH his. Hope he tolerated the chicken ok. I know it never seems to be 100% for long but progress is what is important for now. :thumbup: If he doesn't make enough progress they may tweak his treatment. I'm older than my DH also.
Happy Birthday wishes for you to give him tomorrow from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness!! I was so proud of myself Friday when I made the first few pages of the KTP.... missed Friday night - and yesterday and now I am over 30 pages behind!!! It is amazing that we don't run out of things to talk about!! I have chicken marinating in a toasted sesame "anything dressing" by Kraft and I have coleslaw and rice pilaf with sauteed mushrooms and fresh steamed asparagus mixed into it - I don't know what Alan's going to have for dinner lol!! Seriously, he thinks he can tolerate the chicken done on the grill and I will make him some white rice... he has had a couple of good days this last week.... maybe we are making progress!!! His 60th birthday is tomorrow and he is NOT thrilled - poor guy- I keep reminding him that he will never catch up with me!!! OK guys and girls - I am going to go back to pg 3 and start reading!!!! Hope everyone in the new storm's path in the USA are safe and warm - and I hope it has cooled off a little in the southern hemi. I guess I will find out soon enough! luv-AZ


I'm sure you enjoyed your dinner and DH his. Hope he tolerated the chicken ok. I know it never seems to be 100% for long but progress is what is important for now. :thumbup: If he doesn't make enough progress they may tweak his treatment. I'm older than my DH also.
Happy Birthday wishes for you to give him tomorrow from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hey, I didn't even click twice and I got a Gwennie. Don't want you to feel alone Gwen.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I need to start on my squares one day soon.


~~~me too. I'm trying to get some winter tidbits done...while they still might be uselful. Is June 1st coming too fast? I'm afraid it will


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> But it's actually rather comforting to have our Gwen making gwennies again, I was rather missing them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: and she is gathering company! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

The crock pot Macaroni and Cheese is a hit. It isn't very pretty on the plate, but oh so creamy and good! I will make it again! And you don't even have to boil the macaroni. Even better! Here is the recipe. I saw it on Face book.


Crock Pot Macaroni and Cheese
Ingredients:
Cooking oil spray
2 cups skim milk
1 (12 oz.) can evaporated milk
1 egg
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 1/2 cups pre-shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni

Directions:
Spray the pot of the slow cooker or if using a liner bag, spray the bag well. In a mixing bowl whisk together milk, evaporated milk, egg, salt and pepper. Pour milk mixture into the crock pot. Add cheese and uncooked macaroni. Stir gently to mix. 

Turn slow cooker on low and cook 3-4 hours, or until the custard is set and the macaroni is tender. (Do not cook more than 4 hours, or the sides will begin to dry out). Serve at once. 

Jans tips: between the 3-4 hour mark on low, the edges start to get that crispy, cheesy edge. My kids love that part, but if yours don't you'll want to make this when you know you can cut it to warm or serve it at about the three hour mark. 

Tami


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> As a personal favor, I would appreciate you getting your weather in order before the Easter or Spring break holidays. There will be a volleyball tournament in your area and I don't want to be knee deep in snow..... (Though I love it... but you can keep the howling wind.) :roll: :roll:


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS...So glad you are safely home. Too bad it is such a lousy home welcome though with this weather you are having. Great that California was warm and lovely while you were there. Makes me want to go. Welcome back and looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


Kate, I love the reverse side of your thistle square! It really does show up more clearly from the back of the work. I think it would be the side of choice--just because it looks so sharply defined.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Thanks for coordinating this again! Your efforts are truly appreciated. Can't wait to see everyone again.


Yes Gwen, thank you so much. You made it happen last year and I think there would have been no KAP, but for you.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> then why don't I feel as good as I did when I was forty?
> 
> sam


~~~ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Do you have goldfinches? My sister in Wales puts her thistle seeds, *****, in old teasel heads and she says the goldfinches swarm around them!


It's the finches that eat mine. I still have finches because now I have loads of thistle plants all over my yard. :shock:


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> The crock pot Macaroni and Cheese is a hit. It isn't very pretty on the plate, but oh so creamy and good! I will make it again! And you don't even have to boil the macaroni. Even better! Here is the recipe. I saw it on Face book.
> 
> Crock Pot Macaroni and Cheese
> Ingredients:
> Cooking oil spray
> 2 cups skim milk
> 1 (12 oz.) can evaporated milk
> 1 egg
> 1 tsp salt
> 1/4 tsp. pepper
> 1 1/2 cups pre-shredded sharp cheddar cheese
> 2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
> 
> Directions:
> Spray the pot of the slow cooker or if using a liner bag, spray the bag well. In a mixing bowl whisk together milk, evaporated milk, egg, salt and pepper. Pour milk mixture into the crock pot. Add cheese and uncooked macaroni. Stir gently to mix.
> 
> Turn slow cooker on low and cook 3-4 hours, or until the custard is set and the macaroni is tender. (Do not cook more than 4 hours, or the sides will begin to dry out). Serve at once.
> 
> Jans tips: between the 3-4 hour mark on low, the edges start to get that crispy, cheesy edge. My kids love that part, but if yours don't you'll want to make this when you know you can cut it to warm or serve it at about the three hour mark.
> 
> Tami


sounds delicious....I will need to give this a try.


----------



## jheiens

So glad that you have had a lovely time in CA, Lin, but suspect that you are also very happy to be headed to your own bed and home. We're looking forward to seeing some of your photos. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> I remember '78, too; we didn't go to school the whole month of January and it stayed well below zero for weeks. I have a photo somewhere of the ice chunk Daddy cut out of the lake--over a foot thick.


~~~ahhh....and do you really miss those days in school? Are you debilitated because you missed those days? sorry....just my soap box creeping up again. A few days here & there don't really make a difference...another skewed vision of education. okay... turn it off carol! :? :roll: ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhh....and do you really miss those days in school? Are you debilitated because you missed those days? sorry....just my soap box creeping up again. A few days here & there don't really make a difference...another skewed vision of education. okay... turn it off carol! :? :roll: ;-)


I had no problem with it. LOL


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> I remember '78, too; we didn't go to school the whole month of January and it stayed well below zero for weeks. I have a photo somewhere of the ice chunk Daddy cut out of the lake--over a foot thick.


~~~I'm wishing I were by Lake Erie. Reports are that it is mostly frozen all the way to Canada. I think I only remember that happened once before in my memory. I think my Dad remembered more. Tami...what is the story by you? Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Yes it was DK, size 3.75mm needles and I ended up casting on 48 stitches. I think it worked out at about 64 rows. I've now got a dilemma as I turned my square over and I think I prefer the 'wrong' side as the thistle seems to stand out more, but then it doesn't have a 'proper' edging at the top and bottom! What do you think? I'll probably leave it up to Ohio Joy to decide when she sews them up!


~~~did you slip one stitch each row? Did you crochet around?
A beautiful square! I think I'll make a plain square to show off yours!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a picture of you running and sinking into the drifts with every step... I wonder if we need to all pitch in for a pair of snowshoes.....


~~~look for those long-abandoned tennis rackets in your one-drawer/day clean ups. Use extra yarn to tie them on! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Carol, from what I hear, Lake Erie is pretty much frozen over. We were in Lorain today and it looked like there was a narrow open strip by the light house, but it was snowing so much is was really hard to see. There is some ice fishing being done by the islands though. There was 32" 12# Walleye caught last week ice fishing. It sounds like we are to get another 1-4 inches of snow tonight. Yuck. And bitter cold Tues. night. I am considering calling my brother and asking if he want's me to cancel Mom's hair appointment for Wed. with the high only being 8°F the last I checked. I'm not sure I want to take her out in that cold, but we didn't go last week, because of that and dr. appointments Mon. & Tues. She lives with him and his family for now. We don't need her to fall and I sure couldn't catch her. Or pick her back up. She won't use a walker, and reaches her cane too far, I think. 

Tami


----------



## jheiens

I saw a clip on my cable homepage yesterday about Lake Superior being frozen solid already, Carol.

We had brown meatloaf, baked potatoes, creamed spinach and a from-scratch apple pie made with fresh apples. Golly, I'm full. My new SIL told me today that apple pie is his favorite. Who knew?

It was a new recipe made with brown sugar and a bit of lemon juice mixed into the apple slices along with the flour and spices. I used the old reliable oil pastry for the crusts. That really topped off the meal.

Tim was asking if he could have a piece of the left-over pie for breakfast. Not an unexpected request but it was Ben's pie (lolol). He nicely agreed to share it with Tim who was asked if he were really going to give up his preferred breakfast of buttered toast, juice and a yoghurt cup over a sliced banana? Tim declined apple pie for the usual menu. Sometimes the autism just needs to keep to the routine.

About time to get back to my second square for the KAP afghan.

Good night to all of y'all. Sweet dreams.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Just got back to Heathrow, London - driving rain, sodden fields and grey threatening skies - from a very dry but warm and beautiful California, Patocenizio so I agree with Angela - we need to swap some of our rain for your Santa Annas and warm temperatures. I just adore the west coast of California for its amazing scenery, wonderful wildlife and tremendous trees. DH is going to download our photos when he has time and then I'll post some. I also met up with various old friends from when I worked in LA 35 years ago, which was so much fun. My old boss managed to contact the girl I worked with in his lab. so we saw her too, she's now a medic. and has a daughter just two years younger than our DD. When I thanked my boss for his hospitality and for 'finding' my friend he said we should be thanked for coming to see him!! What a lovely person....
> 
> This has been all about me, sorry, but I'm still so excited about the past 10 days holiday. I hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up as soon as possible. Best wishes to everyone. Lin


~~~Don't be sorry...we love hearing about your adventures and your reactions and excitements! We have the adventures through your descriptions! Thanks! We're stuck here in the midwest with blowing snow and beyond freezing temperatures! We need your CA warm stories. :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely if we could share weather around? We have heat to spare again. Not as bad as the last hot spell but in for a number of hot days again (only around 105F this time round).


~~~"ONLY" 105F :?: :?: :?: :shock: :shock: YIKES!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Like my dog I'm marking my spot until later...TTYL


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Spider

Hi all from another blizzard in Minnesota. We don't have the amount of snow we had last year but this year is a few inches here and there on top of what we have and then so much wind and cold temperatures. All the. A in roads in ND closed and most of them in our area are all closed. So of course schools are closed. 
Angora was right, the big move actually happened a year ago and I couldn't get myself in the right frame of mind to tackle it all. So now I am back to my old self mentally and I am going box and box and room by room and closet by closet. Sorting and organizing and planning. It really right now is kinda fun but will take awhile since I am usually gone four days out of the week. But will get there. 
If I could totally shake this flu I would be whipping around but have to quit and rest. But today during rest time I went piles of papers and got some letters and cards ready to mail and sorted through knitting and crochet patterns. Then I always make the,list of things to do.
I love your squares and I don't think I will get one done for this year. Working and the house is keeping me busy. Have to knit a baby hat for a girl at work so should start that .
Welcome to all the new members!! You will love it here.
Happy birthday to all.
I hope all are safe and warm that are in this winter mess and all be safe.


----------



## jheiens

Lovely afghan squares being posted these days. Thanks to all of you.

*Please remember to ID any and all squares you send to me with your name, the yarn brand and color, as well as the stitch and/or pattern name so that we can identify everyone's work. If there are later questions or compliments that may need to be passed on, it will be possible to go to the source.*

I appreciate your co-operation as well as keeping to the * 8'' x 8'' size and the use of worsted weight acrylic yarn.*

Please PM me at jheiens if you need further information.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Spider, we would be so happy to have a square from you to put in the KAP afghan but completely understand the stress and health issues as well as the time crunches you're dealing with just now.

Take care and remember that we love you, sister of the heart.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I can so relate to the 2-3"of snow and everything stopping!! Our schools have been closed since Tues afternoon .... we got 3 1/2" Tues. night. But it's been so cold that the snow on my bedroom window sill didn't melt until this afternoon. Since the residential streets are never treated or plowed, the buses couldn't navigate.
> Junek


~~~ahhhh....Chicago is so different....political futures rise or fall - depending on snow removal from the streets. If the streets are cleared...great! Re-election is in your future. If not...uh-oh  It has become a serious "tradition" in Chicago...one of the mayor's most important tasks is to make sure s/he has a top-notch person and plan in place for snow removal. And the press takes all of it VERY seriously. Whole newscast can be devoted to press conferences re how the snow removal program is progressing.
As I said...nothing like Chicago politics! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS great photos of your family, I think your daughter looks very like you. Lovely cowl, it's always great when something you make gets worn.

Rookie, thanks for the pattern site, there's some nice ones.

Angora, the lace photos are amazing.

Spider, glad you are feeling better, take it easy so you don't have a relapse.

Grannypeg, thanks for the carrot soup recipe, I'll have to try it, lots of carrots still in my coldroom so I should use some.

Patocenizo, i hope you enjoy retirement as much as I have. So nice when your time is your own, I love being able to drop what I'm doing & go to the lake in summer with the family or attend things I missed for years. I have been retired for 1 1/2 yrs. I spent the first year doing extra jobs around home that had been negected, painting window & trim, scraping & staining cedar, all the fun stuff, LOL

Gwen, you are making KAP sound awfully tempting, will have to see how it goes.


----------



## cmaliza

HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


----------



## EJS

angelam said:


> Sounds like a good mantra to me too. Trouble is, whenever I've tried something like this I find you have to keep it up for more than one or two days!!!


LOL....you have a good point there.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I agree - however - for some reason our superintendent never delays or cancels until early morning - schools all around us can be canceled and he sits on his thumb and waits until morning. have no idea what his problem is.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what they do with spring break. Heidi and gary already have the motel paid for in ft Meyers beach - they stay there for a week and then three days at Disney world. they do that after everyone's fifth birthday. think they will go regardless - this year without alex which should make for a nice trip for everyone.
> 
> sam


That sounds ie a fun trip.

I don't recall them closing the school due to weather here, occasionally the buses do not run but you can drive your kids if you wish. We have had the school close for power outage & watermain breaks.


----------



## tami_ohio

Carol, it sounds like that was a huge accomplishment for him! I hope whatever his problem is, that he continues to improve.

Tami


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of my first square -- I think I need to rotate it so that the 2 hearts are right-side up. It's from one of the Calendars of Hope -- it's entitled "Love and Support" which I think is appropriate for our group.
> 
> I followed the blocking tips in the link that I provided earlier -- I had some stencil plastic here so cut it to exactly 8 x 8 and then pinned the square around the edge of the plastic and into the foam board....made it really easy to get to size. Then I sprayed and steamed it...and used the tutorial suggestion to use the knob end of the knitting needle to "outline" the design by pushing the stitches down so that the raised design stitches would "pop"...it seems to work out great---but does take some patience.
> 
> Kate, you may want to try that on the thistle...I love your square --the color is off on mine too--it's really a very pretty fern green.


Looks great. I had read that blocking tutorial before but really like your idea of the plastic and then pinning against it. I will definitely be borrowing that idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Just got back to Heathrow, London - driving rain, sodden fields and grey threatening skies - from a very dry but warm and beautiful California, Patocenizio so I agree with Angela - we need to swap some of our rain for your Santa Annas and warm temperatures. I just adore the west coast of California for its amazing scenery, wonderful wildlife and tremendous trees. DH is going to download our photos when he has time and then I'll post some. I also met up with various old friends from when I worked in LA 35 years ago, which was so much fun. My old boss managed to contact the girl I worked with in his lab. so we saw her too, she's now a medic. and has a daughter just two years younger than our DD. When I thanked my boss for his hospitality and for 'finding' my friend he said we should be thanked for coming to see him!! What a lovely person....
> 
> This has been all about me, sorry, but I'm still so excited about the past 10 days holiday. I hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up as soon as possible. Best wishes to everyone. Lin


Sounds like a fantastic trip and your old boss sounds a dear. Sure wish you could have packed a little o the sunshine away for the grey skies back home. Can't wait to see your pictures. it is a very nice part of the country.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, such good news about your brother.
Jogged 40 min. Walked 20 with Maya today. Yesterday we saw two Flickers. Today cooler and overcast. Came home from morning mtg. And thought "think I will stay in bed rest of day". Found myself dressing in jogging clothes and thought "oh well I'll walk Maya halh an hour. But got outofcar and started jogging and next thing I knew I'd done 31 min. Well heck only 9 min. To go! So happy I did my whole long jog for the week.
Made chicken soup from 2 car asses I had leftover. Al went to store so got me carrots and celery root. Can't wait to see how it tastes in soup.
Drew another 3cups on table for homework. Will watercolor tomorrow.
Sand, tell Alan 60 is not old for goodness sake. My daughter is 52 8 yes younger than he is and I have ulcerative colitis and just jogged 40 min. At 72!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to look for it; I'm the only one here that really like cole slaw.
> 
> Just got a weather advisory....WE are suppose to get snow and sleet Tues. p.m. into Wed. p.m. Will believe it when I see it....supposedly a whopping 2-3 inches even! I know you folks up north and beyond are laughing your socks off at that....we get a thought of snow/ice and everything shuts down...you guess get it by the truck load and keep on going....


Very true, I think I missed 2 days of work in 32 yrs BUT I also spent a few nights sleeping on a couch at the hospital because I couldn't get home when my shift was over. We are much more prepared than you. Hoe our heat stays onthis time so you don't have to get out yur fancy PJ's again. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS, glad you had a great vacation, too bad the weather at home is so nasty.

The blanket squares are very nice. Will look forward to seeing the fnished blanket. I have made some, hope they will be OK, have to get them blocked. 

We had been having a break from the nasty weather, even melted some, my husband is sad that the snow has sunk enough that skidooing is no longer good. Last night the wind was crazy & today back to reality, down to -36C/-35F


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of my first square -- I think I need to rotate it so that the 2 hearts are right-side up. It's from one of the Calendars of Hope -- it's entitled "Love and Support" which I think is appropriate for our group.
> 
> I followed the blocking tips in the link that I provided earlier -- I had some stencil plastic here so cut it to exactly 8 x 8 and then pinned the square around the edge of the plastic and into the foam board....made it really easy to get to size. Then I sprayed and steamed it...and used the tutorial suggestion to use the knob end of the knitting needle to "outline" the design by pushing the stitches down so that the raised design stitches would "pop"...it seems to work out great---but does take some patience.
> 
> Kate, you may want to try that on the thistle...I love your square --the color is off on mine too--it's really a very pretty fern green.


I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


You just stop that right now, young lady. I am sure it is lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> You just stop that right now, young lady. I am sure it is lovely!


No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Please be careful on your drives .... We do need you back home safely as does your family....


pacer said:


> Kaye...Hoping the snow is cleared out of your DH's path when he gets to Michigan. It has been snowing a lot the past few days and we are to expect another foot this evening. Makes for wonderful drives to work in the morning. Fortunately most people are not on the road when I go to work so spinning out is less dangerous. I did a spin out on Monday of this week. Lots of slipping and sliding for me this winter.
> 
> Kate and Jeannette....Your squares are beautiful. Every square will be appreciated and treasured as they are being made with love.
> 
> Tami....your crockpot chicken sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> 
> Have a wonderful week everyone and happy knitting as well.


----------



## Spider

Julie, your square was awesome as they say. Think how pretty and interesting they all will be put together. All made with so much love and care. It is unreal to think squares will be in one blanket from all over the world. 
Puplover, forgot to add I think you and your husband are so cute together. And my husbands name is David, a lot of those around. 
Thank you all for the good wishes of getting over this flu.
I agree with Poledra, just no energy reserve at all. 
There is nothing like a grandmas love for her grandchildren. I have wonderful memories and I know my grown up boys would say the same about their grandmothers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is awesome news..keeping the prayers coming.



cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'll pass that on Joy! I have a pair of flickers coming into my yard to the bird bath- I had to look them up in my bird book! Good job on the jogging today.


sassafras123 said:


> Carol, such good news about your brother.
> Jogged 40 min. Walked 20 with Maya today. Yesterday we saw two Flickers. Today cooler and overcast. Came home from morning mtg. And thought "think I will stay in bed rest of day". Found myself dressing in jogging clothes and thought "oh well I'll walk Maya halh an hour. But got outofcar and started jogging and next thing I knew I'd done 31 min. Well heck only 9 min. To go! So happy I did my whole long jog for the week.
> Made chicken soup from 2 car asses I had leftover. Al went to store so got me carrots and celery root. Can't wait to see how it tastes in soup.
> Drew another 3cups on table for homework. Will watercolor tomorrow.
> Sand, tell Alan 60 is not old for goodness sake. My daughter is 52 8 yes younger than he is and I have ulcerative colitis and just jogged 40 min. At 72!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


You have nothing to be ashamed of! Your work is always beautiful and will be loved and appreciated just as much as all the other squares submitted!


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> you put seeds in the ground and they grow on a lovely vine.
> 
> I think they would be a hoot to grow.
> 
> sam


I think they are a kind of squash.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The plastic was great...just put pin in square and followed out to where plastic ended and pin would easily go into the foam -- this way I know all the squares will be exactly the same.


Dreamweaver said:


> Looks great. I had read that blocking tutorial before but really like your idea of the plastic and then pinning against it. I will definitely be borrowing that idea.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


I haven't even tried to make one.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've seen your work -- travelling vine, etc. and I know your squares will be cherished in the afghan.



Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


----------



## EJS

Dreamweaver said:


> ....don't see all the little daily things. It is interesting to note that brother was here but never called or stopped by.. I am a half block away. I have some of the tax papers too so guess I will mail them to him. DH did see him with mom in back of car this morning... apparently on an outing for breakfast. Hate that we are messing up good relationships, but I can live with that if it means getting my life back....


I understand how you feel about the sibling relationships. When I went to help with my parents in 2012 there was a big upheaval by one sister and one brother (I am #6 of 7). The sister had taken it upon herself to tell mom to go ahead and die after her heart attack ~~ which was brought on after the brother sat yelling at both parents because he couldn't control the $ he gave them. The sister also locked Mom out of her own banking program so mom could not keep track of the $. They both wanted total control. After we finally got Mom home with hospice care the sister was cussing Dad under her breath and I told her to shut up. She wanted him to grieve her way. From that point on she refused to be at the house as long as I was there. (I ended up staying 5 months, came home to be with DH while his mom was failing and returned for another 6 weeks) Well, other then the time she came to cuss dad and tell him what a no good sob, terrible husband he was. Dad devoted himself to Mom and they were together since they were 14 and 15 years old. Mom passed in May and Dad in Sept. Just 2 weeks after my MIL.
To make this tale a bit short, I have been disowned by the brother and sister. Am I worried or upset by this? Not in the least. My younger sister and I have become closer. My eldest brother and I do keep in touch more then ever. I don't have to hear the drama from the selfish ones.
I think I said all that to say this; people see what they want to see and it can be a hard lesson. You need to be true to yourself because, as the saying goes, you only have one life to live.
Many hugs to you Dreamweaver.


----------



## EJS

Grannypeg said:


> Golden Carrot Soup
> Really good on these cold days.


This does sound good. I think when I try it we may leave it a little on the chunky side as DH likes the texture better.


----------



## Grannypeg

What wonderful news. Will continue to pray for good health.



cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


----------



## Grannypeg

It's the same here Bonnie - must be across Canada. Last year they were one day short of having to make up days. Sometimes they err on the side of caution when there's no reason.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds ie a fun trip.
> 
> I don't recall them closing the school due to weather here, occasionally the buses do not run but you can drive your kids if you wish. We have had the school close for power outage & watermain breaks.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~look for those long-abandoned tennis rackets in your one-drawer/day clean ups. Use extra yarn to tie them on! :lol: :lol:


You are too much... Just so happens I KNOW where the tennis rackets are because DH won't let me throw them out...... You just never know when he might decide to play tennis again.... he who can't keep up with me on a walk.....


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> You are too much... Just so happens I KNOW where the tennis rackets are because DH won't let me throw them out...... You just never know when he might decide to play tennis again.... he who can't keep up with me on a walk.....


And we still have computer cords from the 90s...


----------



## Dreamweaver

jheiens said:


> I saw a clip on my cable homepage yesterday about Lake Superior being frozen solid already, Carol.
> 
> We had brown meatloaf, baked potatoes, creamed spinach and a from-scratch apple pie made with fresh apples. Golly, I'm full. My new SIL told me today that apple pie is his favorite. Who knew?
> 
> It was a new recipe made with brown sugar and a bit of lemon juice mixed into the apple slices along with the flour and spices. I used the old reliable oil pastry for the crusts. That really topped off the meal.
> 
> Tim was asking if he could have a piece of the left-over pie for breakfast. Not an unexpected request but it was Ben's pie (lolol). He nicely agreed to share it with Tim who was asked if he were really going to give up his preferred breakfast of buttered toast, juice and a yoghurt cup over a sliced banana? Tim declined apple pie for the usual menu. Sometimes the autism just needs to keep to the routine.
> 
> About time to get back to my second square for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Good night to all of y'all. Sweet dreams.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds like a wonderful comfort food dinner with lots of my favorites... As for pie for breakfast,,,,, sounds perfect for me but nothing wrong with an established routine.... I can't make decisions that early....


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna, it looks great!


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhhh....Chicago is so different....political futures rise or fall - depending on snow removal from the streets. If the streets are cleared...great! Re-election is in your future. If not...uh-oh  It has become a serious "tradition" in Chicago...one of the mayor's most important tasks is to make sure s/he has a top-notch person and plan in place for snow removal. And the press takes all of it VERY seriously. Whole newscast can be devoted to press conferences re how the snow removal program is progressing.
> As I said...nothing like Chicago politics! :roll:


I'll never forget His Honor Mayor Daley.... when talking about nepotism charges.... "If you can't do or your own, what good are you?" Kinda have to admire the logic...... In any event, the system worked...... And then there was the Chicago Convention and the end of my belief in most things dealing with the government.... Not a political statement,,, just how it affected me......


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


Nice!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


Hey, Eisenhower couldn't even manage to dial the phone..... So glad he is making progress...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


Now that is a silly thing to say. Your work is always lovely.... Mine will be rather plain, but it will give the eyes a rest from all the fancy ones....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


I know we are all really trying to make them just the right size....... but do remember that yarn has great stretching ability and when the corners are matched, the rest will fall into place..... (within reason, of course...)


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks awesome Rookie. I just finished my second one...had to fudge to get the 8 x 8 by crocheting on one side and knitting a little longer on another..it will be unique for sure....LOL Looks okay I guess. But I do LOVE yours. I have 2 others almost finished. Keep having to make adjustments to them and am not satisfied with them yet.

EDIT: And for those complaining/frustrated on getting the right size let me just say I do not crochet and I actually did it around the last square so you can just imagine how it is fudged...but I'm having fun and putting lots of love in my squares. Just smile and have fun knowing what a great thing we all are doing. 



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of my first square -- I think I need to rotate it so that the 2 hearts are right-side up. It's from one of the Calendars of Hope -- it's entitled "Love and Support" which I think is appropriate for our group.
> 
> I followed the blocking tips in the link that I provided earlier -- I had some stencil plastic here so cut it to exactly 8 x 8 and then pinned the square around the edge of the plastic and into the foam board....made it really easy to get to size. Then I sprayed and steamed it...and used the tutorial suggestion to use the knob end of the knitting needle to "outline" the design by pushing the stitches down so that the raised design stitches would "pop"...it seems to work out great---but does take some patience.
> 
> Kate, you may want to try that on the thistle...I love your square --the color is off on mine too--it's really a very pretty fern green.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad you had a good trip Lin. You've seen parts of the US I have not seen. Perhaps you'll be able to come to the east coast sometime and I'll gladly show you my state. 


TNS said:


> Just got back to Heathrow, London - driving rain, sodden fields and grey threatening skies - from a very dry but warm and beautiful California, Patocenizio so I agree with Angela - we need to swap some of our rain for your Santa Annas and warm temperatures. I just adore the west coast of California for its amazing scenery, wonderful wildlife and tremendous trees. DH is going to download our photos when he has time and then I'll post some. I also met up with various old friends from when I worked in LA 35 years ago, which was so much fun. My old boss managed to contact the girl I worked with in his lab. so we saw her too, she's now a medic. and has a daughter just two years younger than our DD. When I thanked my boss for his hospitality and for 'finding' my friend he said we should be thanked for coming to see him!! What a lovely person....
> 
> This has been all about me, sorry, but I'm still so excited about the past 10 days holiday. I hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up as soon as possible. Best wishes to everyone. Lin


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


I know we are all really trying to make them just the right size....... but do remember that yarn has great stretching ability and when the corners are matched, the rest will fall into place..... (within reason, of course...)


----------



## Gweniepooh

The recipe sounds yummy tami. Thanks for posting it.


tami_ohio said:


> KateB, I see what you mean. I think I like the "wrong" side better also.
> 
> Yes, Sam, it was that bad here also. So many that were within sight of their homes died in that storm, just because they couldn't get through the snow. So very sad. And just as sad is the young ones today that weren't even born then and complain about the cold, the snow covered roads that haven't been plowed and salted. They have no clue what driving on snow covered roads from November to May was like. Dad said that when he started working for the county that they didn't even begin to plow until there was 4" of snow on the ground/road. They cindered the intersections and hills. They didn't even have salt for the roads when he started. It was several years before they had salt, and then they only added a little bit to the cinders. We are very spoiled today!
> 
> Dinner last night was a recipe posted on another forum I belong to. Here it is.
> 
> Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot Bake
> 
> 1 (32 oz.) bag tater tots
> 3 oz. bacon bits (I like the real bacon pieces or make my own)
> 5 boneless skinless chicken breasts
> 1-1/2 c. grated Colby cheese
> 11/2 c. grated Monterey jack pepper cheese
> 3/4 c. milk
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Grease the bottom of the crock pot. Layer 1/2 the tater tots on the bottom of the pot. Sprinkle with 1/2 the bacon bits.
> 
> Combine the two cheeses and sprinkle 1/ of it over the bacon and tots. Top cheese with the chicken breasts. Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Top chicken with another 1//3 of cheese. Top with remaining 1/2 jar of bacon its. Add remainder of the tater tots. Top with final 1/3 of the cheese. Pour milk over the top. Set crock pot to high and cook 3-4 hours.
> 
> Note: I didn't have any tater tots, so I used shredded hash browns. That worked but tater tots would be better. I had to use the 3 quart pot, and only had 2 chicken breasts. Good thing, because we couldn't eat 5 breasts, and that would have been to much for the crock pot. Oh, and I only had cheddar cheese, so that was what I used. I don't like spicy food, but because I didn't have, and won't have the pepper jack, it needed a little more spice.
> 
> Tonight is another internet experiment. Crock pot macaroni & cheese. It's almost finished. Cauliflower and broccoli to go with it, and spicy Polish sausage for DH. Smelling it is enough spice for my stomach! LOL. If the mac n cheese comes out good, I'll post that one also.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

Evelyn, I think almost every family has a special sibling. We ave not spoken to any of my DH siblings since his parents passed. His one sister tried to take over the $ after her dad passed & DH took his mom to the bank & had his mom put a stop to the sisters BS. My MIL ended up in the nursing home attached to the hospital where I worked, my co-workers had thought I exagerated how bad DH's 3 sisters were but after they saw the carry-on while MIL was a resident they no longer doubted me.they would phone & scream at her & leave her crying. We lived across the road from them & my boys did lots for their grandparents & were very close to them. The others live about 200 miles away & only came home if there was something to get. Before my FIL passed his potassium was very high & due to kidney problems they couldn't get it down. He wanted to see his other grandchildren, one of the daughters as 3 kids, I called & told her he was not good & wanted to see them. She called her dad & told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for & didn't come hoe for another 6 months. I swore I would never phone them again, I was appauled. Needless to say after MIL passed we have not contacted them. Many of DH cousins live here & they are more like his siblings than his actual ones & we spend lots of tie with them.


EJS said:


> I understand how you feel about the sibling relationships. When I went to help with my parents in 2012 there was a big upheaval by one sister and one brother (I am #6 of 7). The sister had taken it upon herself to tell mom to go ahead and die after her heart attack ~~ which was brought on after the brother sat yelling at both parents because he couldn't control the $ he gave them. The sister also locked Mom out of her own banking program so mom could not keep track of the $. They both wanted total control. After we finally got Mom home with hospice care the sister was cussing Dad under her breath and I told her to shut up. She wanted him to grieve her way. From that point on she refused to be at the house as long as I was there. (I ended up staying 5 months, came home to be with DH while his mom was failing and returned for another 6 weeks) Well, other then the time she came to cuss dad and tell him what a no good sob, terrible husband he was. Dad devoted himself to Mom and they were together since they were 14 and 15 years old. Mom passed in May and Dad in Sept. Just 2 weeks after my MIL.
> To make this tale a bit short, I have been disowned by the brother and sister. Am I worried or upset by this? Not in the least. My younger sister and I have become closer. My eldest brother and I do keep in touch more then ever. I don't have to hear the drama from the selfish ones.
> I think I said all that to say this; people see what they want to see and it can be a hard lesson. You need to be true to yourself because, as the saying goes, you only have one life to live.
> Many hugs to you Dreamweaver.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, Tami and Sandi. I hope to get it blocked tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

pacer said:


> Kaye...Hoping the snow is cleared out of your DH's path when he gets to Michigan. It has been snowing a lot the past few days and we are to expect another foot this evening. Makes for wonderful drives to work in the morning. Fortunately most people are not on the road when I go to work so spinning out is less dangerous. I did a spin out on Monday of this week. Lots of slipping and sliding for me this winter.
> 
> PLEASE be extra careful Mary....just reading about you spinning out made me cringe. Sending you traveling mercies for you as you and Poledra's DH are traveling. Also to Ohio Kathy and anyone else on here that must go out in such weather. Just gives me the willies thinking about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Sorlenna, it looks great!


 :thumbup:Great color combo.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I so agree!!! 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~If the kids do well in school...yes, they should go. Time & experiences with the parents & family are also valuable & educational (what? Education can be FUN???).


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...I rarely click twice either Angora1....my computer just is "chatty"....LOLOL


Angora1 said:


> Hey, I didn't even click twice and I got a Gwennie. Don't want you to feel alone Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

see...it wants to chat some more.... :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> I
> To make this tale a bit short, I have been disowned by the brother and sister. Am I worried or upset by this? Not in the least. My younger sister and I have become closer. My eldest brother and I do keep in touch more then ever. I don't have to hear the drama from the selfish ones.
> I think I said all that to say this; people see what they want to see and it can be a hard lesson. You need to be true to yourself because, as the saying goes, you only have one life to live.
> Many hugs to you Dreamweaver.


Sounds like you really had a rough road and not hard to see who was in the wrong there.... How horrible for your parents though to feel so abused. Good for you for doing the right thing.... I appreciate the sympathy. Problem is that my brother I well intentioned but says he made promises to Dad. Well, we made some mistakes with dad and I am not interested in repeating them.. Besides, I didn't make those promises. To me, promising to ["take care" of someone means doing the responsible thing, even when it is not the most popular. We aren't fighters, but I imagine that the distances will grow when mom is gone because of stresses now.... I can live with that, but find it sad.... =


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds so easy Tami....just may have to make this for dinner tomorrow. Again, thanks for posting such good recipes.


tami_ohio said:


> The crock pot Macaroni and Cheese is a hit. Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


Love all the tweedy yarns and the nice rolled edges. It would be wonderful with jeans or a nice slim skirt.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> And we still have computer cords from the 90s...


Maybe we can combine them with all my odd cable cords and knit a weatherproof bag to store the old cell phones in.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm right there with you Carol. When oldest DD was in middle school my brother came into town for a quick visit and was going to be in Atlanta for the day. He asked if he could taker her with him and have some fun. Of course!!! She had fun, got to see what he did as vp of a semi-major construction company and bond more with an uncle she rarely got to see. Best day that school year in my opinion...and I'm a retired teacher too!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhh....and do you really miss those days in school? Are you debilitated because you missed those days? sorry....just my soap box creeping up again. A few days here & there don't really make a difference...another skewed vision of education. okay... turn it off carol! :? :roll: ;-)


----------



## tami_ohio

Happy to share. Sorlenna you are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio

By the looks of the radar the snow is on the way! Good night everyone.

Tami


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


It looks great, Sorlenna! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn, I think almost every family has a special sibling. We ave not spoken to any of my DH siblings since his parents passed. His one sister tried to take over the $ after her dad passed & DH took his mom to the bank & had his mom put a stop to the sisters BS. My MIL ended up in the nursing home attached to the hospital where I worked, my co-workers had thought I exagerated how bad DH's 3 sisters were but after they saw the carry-on while MIL was a resident they no longer doubted me.they would phone & scream at her & leave her crying. We lived across the road from them & my boys did lots for their grandparents & were very close to them. The others live about 200 miles away & only came home if there was something to get. Before my FIL passed his potassium was very high & due to kidney problems they couldn't get it down. He wanted to see his other grandchildren, one of the daughters as 3 kids, I called & told her he was not good & wanted to see them. She called her dad & told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for & didn't come hoe for another 6 months. I swore I would never phone them again, I was appauled. Needless to say after MIL passed we have not contacted them. Many of DH cousins live here & they are more like his siblings than his actual ones & we spend lots of tie with them.


Now that is a real horror story... I just cannot fathom people treating their parents like that.... Truly elder abuse. They were very lucky to have you two so close and able to really help them when needed.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the tweedy yarns and the nice rolled edges. It would be wonderful with jeans or a nice slim skirt.


I'm thinking so! And boy is it WARM!



Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe we can combine them with all my odd cable cords and knit a weatherproof bag to store the old cell phones in.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider dear please don't over do while you are still recovering from the flu. You definitely don't want a relapse. If the boxes have been waiting this long they can wait a bit longer. Your health is much more important.


Spider said:


> Hi all from another blizzard in Minnesota. We don't have the amount of snow we had last year but this year is a few inches here and there on top of what we have and then so much wind and cold temperatures. All the. A in roads in ND closed and most of them in our area are all closed. So of course schools are closed.
> Angora was right, the big move actually happened a year ago and I couldn't get myself in the right frame of mind to tackle it all. So now I am back to my old self mentally and I am going box and box and room by room and closet by closet. Sorting and organizing and planning. It really right now is kinda fun but will take awhile since I am usually gone four days out of the week. But will get there.
> If I could totally shake this flu I would be whipping around but have to quit and rest. But today during rest time I went piles of papers and got some letters and cards ready to mail and sorted through knitting and crochet patterns. Then I always make the,list of things to do.
> I love your squares and I don't think I will get one done for this year. Working and the house is keeping me busy. Have to knit a baby hat for a girl at work so should start that .
> Welcome to all the new members!! You will love it here.
> Happy birthday to all.
> I hope all are safe and warm that are in this winter mess and all be safe.


----------



## Sorlenna

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Sorlenna! :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like you really had a rough road and not hard to see who was in the wrong there.... How horrible for your parents though to feel so abused. Good for you for doing the right thing.... I appreciate the sympathy. Problem is that my brother I well intentioned but says he made promises to Dad. Well, we made some mistakes with dad and I am not interested in repeating them.. Besides, I didn't make those promises. To me, promising to ["take care" of someone means doing the responsible thing, even when it is not the most popular. We aren't fighters, but I imagine that the distances will grow when mom is gone because of stresses now.... I can live with that, but find it sad.... =


It is always sad when families drift apart. We were very close to DH uncle, DH called him the cornerstone of the family, he was always phoning & keeping everyone in on the family news. I miss him terribly snce he passed 2 yrs ago. 
I too hate conflict & was very nervous about my step-dads estate. I had looked after his finances for several years because I lived here & it was handy for me. He also made me executor of his will, he had a son before he married my mom & we did not get along, I worried he might cause trouble but all went well. He even thanked me at the funeral for taking such good care of dad.


----------



## EJS

>>Evelyn, I think almost every family has a special sibling<<

Family dynamics can be pretty ugly sometimes. My DH has always been grateful to be an only child.


----------



## Dreamweaver

70 today... won't get to above freezing tomorrow and in the 30's the first half of the week... Someone needs to explain global warming to me again..... Our news just showed pictures of the snow and winds in Minnesota..... Brrrrr... Sure don't want to go out tomorrow..... but not an option. Night all, Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is a real horror story... I just cannot fathom people treating their parents like that.... Truly elder abuse. They were very lucky to have you two so close and able to really help them when needed.


It almost drove us over the edge when it was happening. One of DH uncles keeps saying we should forgive & forget. NOT

We keep thinking what goes around comes around & maybe they will be well cared for when they get old as the 3 kids sure had a good example!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now Julie I'm gonna fuss at you and anyone else putting your square and talent down...Your afghan square will be wonderful whether simple, fancy, original, or whatever.....just pick yourself up and wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze....there now...you've just gotten a {{{{{hug}}}}} from me to you! My squares are not exciting; very simple and because they will be with yours, Rookie's, Kate's, and everyone elses the afghan will be the MOST FABULOUS afghan ever because we've all stitched with love in our hearts.


Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 today... won't get to above freezing tomorrow and in the 30's the first half of the week... Someone needs to explain global warming to me again..... Our news just showed pictures of the snow and winds in Minnesota..... Brrrrr... Sure don't want to go out tomorrow..... but not an option. Night all, Stay warm and safe.


We always say, it is hard to tell someone from the prairies that global warming is a bad thing. Keep warm


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Julie I'm gonna fuss at you and anyone else putting your square and talent down...Your afghan square will be wonderful whether simple, fancy, original, or whatever.....just pick yourself up and wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze....there now...you've just gotten a {{{{{hug}}}}} from me to you! My squares are not exciting; very simple and because they will be with yours, Rookie's, Kate's, and everyone elses the afghan will be the MOST FABULOUS afghan ever because we've all stitched with love in our hearts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Carol,
Glad to hear your brother is much improved.


----------



## iamsam

actually the way the wind blew the drift is about four feet out from the house making a natural barrier so I have a nice path - it's just going to be really cold.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I have a picture of you running and sinking into the drifts with every step... I wonder if we need to all pitch in for a pair of snowshoes.....


----------



## EJS

tami_ohio said:


> ... Dad said that when he started working for the county that they didn't even begin to plow until there was 4" of snow on the ground/road...........
> Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot Bake Tami


My Dad plowed roads in the winter as well. He often had to go out "in the middle of nowhere" to be sure the ranchers could get out and about .....that is priority in Wyoming...
Some days he would be out from early dark thirty until late at night. He sure did work hard. Road construction in warm weather and plowing in winter. On top of that he found time to further his education. Sure do miss him


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I love this....looks like something I would wear for sure!My size is........LOL Really do think this is just wonderful; love the hodgepodge look. Guess I would make a good bag lady...ROFL...and that isn't meant to sound like I think it doesn't look good...just love the mix and match of things....how about a stylish bag lady.....okay...I'll hush. (This is reflecting on Sorlenna's gorgeous hodgepodge top)


----------



## iamsam

so that's it - I really wouldn't mind being forty again.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You do feel as good as you did at 40; just that once you hit the 70s you forget! LOL......sorry just couldn't resist that one......ba-bum goes the drum roll.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful work Jeanette - love the design.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of my first square -- I think I need to rotate it so that the 2 hearts are right-side up. It's from one of the Calendars of Hope -- it's entitled "Love and Support" which I think is appropriate for our group.
> 
> I followed the blocking tips in the link that I provided earlier -- I had some stencil plastic here so cut it to exactly 8 x 8 and then pinned the square around the edge of the plastic and into the foam board....made it really easy to get to size. Then I sprayed and steamed it...and used the tutorial suggestion to use the knob end of the knitting needle to "outline" the design by pushing the stitches down so that the raised design stitches would "pop"...it seems to work out great---but does take some patience.
> 
> Kate, you may want to try that on the thistle...I love your square --the color is off on mine too--it's really a very pretty fern green.


----------



## EJS

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


That is such exciting news :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good to have you home safe and sound - it sounds as though you had a great time - good for you.

sam



TNS said:


> Just got back to Heathrow, London - driving rain, sodden fields and grey threatening skies - from a very dry but warm and beautiful California, Patocenizio so I agree with Angela - we need to swap some of our rain for your Santa Annas and warm temperatures. I just adore the west coast of California for its amazing scenery, wonderful wildlife and tremendous trees. DH is going to download our photos when he has time and then I'll post some. I also met up with various old friends from when I worked in LA 35 years ago, which was so much fun. My old boss managed to contact the girl I worked with in his lab. so we saw her too, she's now a medic. and has a daughter just two years younger than our DD. When I thanked my boss for his hospitality and for 'finding' my friend he said we should be thanked for coming to see him!! What a lovely person....
> 
> This has been all about me, sorry, but I'm still so excited about the past 10 days holiday. I hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up as soon as possible. Best wishes to everyone. Lin


----------



## EJS

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe we can combine them with all my odd cable cords and knit a weatherproof bag to store the old cell phones in.....


I will gladly add mine plus the cords that go to who knows what.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If your tennis rackets are anything like the ones we have (snow skis also) -- the kids even think they're antiques and not worth hanging onto because the technology has changed so much in the newer equipment. I've been tempted to just paint them and put them on the side of the shed as decorations (aka June's sister's skates & sled).



Dreamweaver said:


> You are too much... Just so happens I KNOW where the tennis rackets are because DH won't let me throw them out...... You just never know when he might decide to play tennis again.... he who can't keep up with me on a walk.....


----------



## iamsam

that sounds good tami - thanks for sharing.

sam



tami_ohio said:


> Cheesy Chicken, Bacon and Tater Tot Bake


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love it --- it doesn't live up to it's name. It looks very well thought out and executed...great job.



Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


----------



## iamsam

teasel heads? --- sam



TNS said:


> Do you have goldfinches? My sister in Wales puts her thistle seeds, *****, in old teasel heads and she says the goldfinches swarm around them!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, the 1968 convention almost stopped me from coming out to the Chicago area...moving here was a pivotal moment in my life; I can't even imagine who, where or what I'd be doing today if I hadn't come here, etc.



Dreamweaver said:


> I'll never forget His Honor Mayor Daley.... when talking about nepotism charges.... "If you can't do or your own, what good are you?" Kinda have to admire the logic...... In any event, the system worked...... And then there was the Chicago Convention and the end of my belief in most things dealing with the government.... Not a political statement,,, just how it affected me......


----------



## iamsam

this ill be a definite try for Heidi and family. thanks for sharing tami.

sam



tami_ohio said:


> The crock pot Macaroni and Cheese is a hit. It isn't very pretty on the plate, but oh so creamy and good! I will make it again! And you don't even have to boil the macaroni. Even better! Here is the recipe. I saw it on Face book.
> 
> Crock Pot Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## RookieRetiree

It would have to be a big bag---those portable phone where HUGE! I have a whole drawer full of miscellaneous cables...I just know that if/when I throw them out, we'll be looking for one...we wouldn't know which went where anyway---so I've just talked myself into one completely empty drawer!! Woo Hoo--can fill it with sock yarn!



Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe we can combine them with all my odd cable cords and knit a weatherproof bag to store the old cell phones in.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey...you could use the head of the rackets for weaving....might make a cool yarn bombing type of project....


RookieRetiree said:


> If your tennis rackets are anything like the ones we have (snow skis also) -- the kids even think they're antiques and not worth hanging onto because the technology has changed so much in the newer equipment. I've been tempted to just paint them and put them on the side of the shed as decorations (aka June's sister's skates & sled).


----------



## pammie1234

I had a great time at the Maverick game. Now I'm going to bed. It will be hard to get up in the morning! Hugs to all!


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - and have no doubt he is still in everyone's prayers.

sam



cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well since it is after midnight I guess I'll call it a night.
Hope everyone continues to have good vibes, good health, safe travel, and comfort. Hugs all the way around! Goodnight and will TTYL.


----------



## iamsam

hear hear - job well done.

sam



EJS said:


> I understand how you feel about the sibling relationships. When I went to help with my parents in 2012 there was a big upheaval by one sister and one brother (I am #6 of 7). The sister had taken it upon herself to tell mom to go ahead and die after her heart attack ~~ which was brought on after the brother sat yelling at both parents because he couldn't control the $ he gave them. The sister also locked Mom out of her own banking program so mom could not keep track of the $. They both wanted total control. After we finally got Mom home with hospice care the sister was cussing Dad under her breath and I told her to shut up. She wanted him to grieve her way. From that point on she refused to be at the house as long as I was there. (I ended up staying 5 months, came home to be with DH while his mom was failing and returned for another 6 weeks) Well, other then the time she came to cuss dad and tell him what a no good sob, terrible husband he was. Dad devoted himself to Mom and they were together since they were 14 and 15 years old. Mom passed in May and Dad in Sept. Just 2 weeks after my MIL.
> To make this tale a bit short, I have been disowned by the brother and sister. Am I worried or upset by this? Not in the least. My younger sister and I have become closer. My eldest brother and I do keep in touch more then ever. I don't have to hear the drama from the selfish ones.
> I think I said all that to say this; people see what they want to see and it can be a hard lesson. You need to be true to yourself because, as the saying goes, you only have one life to live.
> Many hugs to you Dreamweaver.


----------



## iamsam

I love the hodgepodge - are you happy with the bottom?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


----------



## iamsam

once it is blocked I think we should see it modeled.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Time to head off to bed - 

TNS - glad you're home safe and sound...sure wish someone knew how to bottle that CA sunshine..seems like quite a few of us are in need of it.

Snow finally stopped here - another 2" or so, but the wind is nearly 40 mph with gusts to 45-50 so very dangerous outside. It's supposed to ease up by 6:00 a.m. I sure hope so because I need the trip up to Madison to be uneventful. Stores were crowded today---everyone stocking up on bread, milk, water, and gas.

I made home-made granola and then compressed it to make bars...need a little more of the sticky substance for the next time. I used the almond granola recipe that Sam posted some time back as my guide but improvised on some of the ingredients -- just didn't want to face the crowds. I used chopped almonds and Brazil nuts, sun flower seeds, chia seeds, flax seeds, roasted oat meal, crushed coconut, Grape Nuts and Bran cereal, chopped sesame sticks, peanut butter, almond butter, sunflower butter, honey, brown sugar, sea salt, cinnamon, vanilla, raisins and currants. I think one bar has 50% of the recommended daily fiber intake! Very tasty--I want it just a little more chewy/gooey so will add more syrup, honey or peanut butter next time.

Good night (or morning-afternoon) and thanks for the kind commets on the afghan square...I lucked out that the pattern was clearly written and I only had to adjust for acrylic vs. cotton...I started it and frogged it three times before I got the gauge correct...I'm not a swatcher when it comes to something like this---I was able to tell within about 10 rows whether it was going to work or not--so I would just frog out completely and then make the adjustments...the length was the hardest one because I had to fit all the pattern design into the square. The next one is much easier---4 row repeat so I was able to knit up a couple of repeats and figure out how much to add as borders to the design. It's another one from one of the Calendars of Hope.


----------



## iamsam

remind me what happened at the convention.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, the 1968 convention almost stopped me from coming out to the Chicago area...moving here was a pivotal moment in my life; I can't even imagine who, where or what I'd be doing today if I hadn't come here, etc.


----------



## EJS

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> I made home-made granola and then compressed it to make bars...


The granola bars sound amazing. I do not like store bought and have never attempted my own...maybe I could get DD2 interested in making them>>she is my baker, goodies maker.


----------



## EJS

I really wish we would get some rain or snow. It is bitter cold here and windy but soooo dry. Really think a humidifier would be good in the house but have not purchased one yet. I wonder, do they still make the large ones for whole rooms..they looked like console table. hmmmm


----------



## EJS

looks like everyone is either busy or gone to bed so time for me to follow suite.


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-D Productive day today. Spoke to my sister, who has just bought a store where previous owner bought some really not suitable stock for store which hasn't sold, mainly for price and lack of suitablility for that environment. I will be getting a market stall at a local market, after building my soy melt and container candle stock up, and have melts and candles on one side, and things from shop on other. DS gave me the impression she just wants to get rid of it. I have done a little beaded jewellry for the store, a few different styles, to see how they go. Hopefully, with this and the Etsy store, I will eventually have an income to supplement my government support. 

I also have taught myself to do German Short Row heel for socks. Took me 3 tries to get it right, tension and all.


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> I cant stop thinking of Charlotte... I only "knew" her around a year but it has still touched me deeply. ((((GROUP HUG)))) in case there hasnt been one for a while.


I think we're all feeling this way so appreciate the hug. Glad to hear things seem to be going better for you and DD. Fingers crossed...


----------



## TNS

EJS said:


> Got a couple cute pictures from DD1 today. She took DGD and friend to the aquarium in Chicago last week. I was so pleased to see she is wearing the cowl I made for her. I feel such joy when all the work is appreciated.


Lovely picture - and the cowl looks good on her.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> And a hug back to you! ((((((((((((((((Cathy)))))))))))))))))
> and another group hug (((((((((((((((((all at the Tea Party)))))))))))))))))))


Thanks, Julie. And thanks for the beautiful sunrise pic. Sorry it was followed by the predicted storms tho'.


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> And also from me in Belfast, N. Ireland. Lovely to meet you.


Welcome tami_ohio, from the British Channel Islands.


----------



## TNS

Good morning, especially to all us soggy Brits! it's actually stopped raining and the birds are singing here outside Cambridge!!! But even indoors everything seems to be damp.... Luckily no flooding where we are now although the fields are sodden. Off to Nottingham today to catch the plane back to guernsey. Wonder if there will be any sign of the sun today?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry Surrey, but there are heavy clouds overhead.

I am sorry I am way behind on catch up, I will try to skim through it later.

This morning the WI knitting group is here and they want to try beaded knitting. Then this afternoon I am on the school run.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and I hope everyone has a good week. Lots of hugs ((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))

Monday photos...


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~did you slip one stitch each row? Did you crochet around?
> A beautiful square! I think I'll make a plain square to show off yours!
> Carol il/oh


Thank you! Yes I slipped the first stitch in each row.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhh....and do you really miss those days in school? Are you debilitated because you missed those days? sorry....just my soap box creeping up again. A few days here & there don't really make a difference...another skewed vision of education. okay... turn it off carol! :? :roll: ;-)


We have the same problem over here and I blame the travel companies for putting up the holiday prices during school holidays. Having been a teacher I can see both sides - parents want to go away during term time because it's so much cheaper, but it causes extra work for the teacher who's got to either get the child back up to speed afterwards, or provide work to take on holiday...which parents seem to think is no problem :roll: and who wants to do work while you're on holiday anyway?! It isn't really a big problem if you only have one family doing this, but when it's a lot more than that it can be. Ok off my soapbox now!


----------



## KateB

Spider - Take care and don't work too hard on the house....as my (by now becoming famous for her sayings) Gran would have said, "It'll all be the same in 100 years!"


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


Great news! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> .
> Made chicken soup from 2 car asses I had leftover.


Got to love that auto correct!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


Stop it Julie, your work is always lovely! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


Looks good Sorlena! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe we can combine them with all my odd cable cords and knit a weatherproof bag to store the old cell phones in.....


....and all the boxes of old photographs that will get put into an album one day!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you Carol. When oldest DD was in middle school my brother came into town for a quick visit and was going to be in Atlanta for the day. He asked if he could taker her with him and have some fun. Of course!!! She had fun, got to see what he did as vp of a semi-major construction company and bond more with an uncle she rarely got to see. Best day that school year in my opinion...and I'm a retired teacher too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Julie I'm gonna fuss at you and anyone else putting your square and talent down...Your afghan square will be wonderful whether simple, fancy, original, or whatever.....just pick yourself up and wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze....there now...you've just gotten a {{{{{hug}}}}} from me to you! My squares are not exciting; very simple and because they will be with yours, Rookie's, Kate's, and everyone elses the afghan will be the MOST FABULOUS afghan ever because we've all stitched with love in our hearts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


 :shock: What I believe you can do what ever you want to, you are a good teacher and a patient one, your work is outstanding, so stop that and just do it


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> That is awesome news..keeping the prayers coming.


and the prayers continue, love answered prayer,  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Busyworkerbee - the heel looks good, but you held it in front of your face! :lol:


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> I understand how you feel about the sibling relationships. When I went to help with my parents in 2012 there was a big upheaval by one sister and one brother (I am #6 of 7). The sister had taken it upon herself to tell mom to go ahead and die after her heart attack ~~ which was brought on after the brother sat yelling at both parents because he couldn't control the $ he gave them. The sister also locked Mom out of her own banking program so mom could not keep track of the $. They both wanted total control. After we finally got Mom home with hospice care the sister was cussing Dad under her breath and I told her to shut up. She wanted him to grieve her way. From that point on she refused to be at the house as long as I was there. (I ended up staying 5 months, came home to be with DH while his mom was failing and returned for another 6 weeks) Well, other then the time she came to cuss dad and tell him what a no good sob, terrible husband he was. Dad devoted himself to Mom and they were together since they were 14 and 15 years old. Mom passed in May and Dad in Sept. Just 2 weeks after my MIL.
> To make this tale a bit short, I have been disowned by the brother and sister. Am I worried or upset by this? Not in the least. My younger sister and I have become closer. My eldest brother and I do keep in touch more then ever. I don't have to hear the drama from the selfish ones.
> I think I said all that to say this; people see what they want to see and it can be a hard lesson. You need to be true to yourself because, as the saying goes, you only have one life to live.
> Many hugs to you Dreamweaver.


very true, and when we learn that no one can hurt you. thanks for the wisdom. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Came across another really helpful coffee place today. They didn't do much in the way of food but suggested I went to the bakery next door and bought it back with me and ate it with my coffee there. And then she served it up in a mug that her daughter had designed. So below you have a picture of lunch.
And then I drove along the beach- and was amazed by how many cars where parked on the beach and people swimming. I have never understood why on a really hot day you go to the beach and sit in the sun on a surface that also reflects the sun back at you. Anyhow here is a pjoto of all the cars and people (it was a Public Holiday today and it is the end of summer holidays with most schools going back tomorrow I think.
A delay as I work how to get them from email to here-taken on my phone as I didn't have the camera.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


lovely, colors are nice too


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye...Hoping the snow is cleared out of your DH's path when he gets to Michigan. It has been snowing a lot the past few days and we are to expect another foot this evening. Makes for wonderful drives to work in the morning. Fortunately most people are not on the road when I go to work so spinning out is less dangerous. I did a spin out on Monday of this week. Lots of slipping and sliding for me this winter.
> 
> PLEASE be extra careful Mary....just reading about you spinning out made me cringe. Sending you traveling mercies for you as you and Poledra's DH are traveling. Also to Ohio Kathy and anyone else on here that must go out in such weather. Just gives me the willies thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ditto
Click to expand...


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Busyworkerbee - the heel looks good, but you held it in front of your face! :lol:


Sorry, it was only way to get a good pic.


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> looks like everyone is either busy or gone to bed so time for me to follow suite.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Productive day today. Spoke to my sister, who has just bought a store where previous owner bought some really not suitable stock for store which hasn't sold, mainly for price and lack of suitablility for that environment. I will be getting a market stall at a local market, after building my soy melt and container candle stock up, and have melts and candles on one side, and things from shop on other. DS gave me the impression she just wants to get rid of it. I have done a little beaded jewellry for the store, a few different styles, to see how they go. Hopefully, with this and the Etsy store, I will eventually have an income to supplement my government support.
> 
> I also have taught myself to do German Short Row heel for socks. Took me 3 tries to get it right, tension and all.


lovely colors


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry Surrey, but there are heavy clouds overhead.
> 
> I am sorry I am way behind on catch up, I will try to skim through it later.
> 
> This morning the WI knitting group is here and they want to try beaded knitting. Then this afternoon I am on the school run.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and I hope everyone has a good week. Lots of hugs ((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))
> 
> Monday photos...


lovely window view, would never get anything done, guess I'm a dreamer. LOL so looking forward to spring  :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Came across another really helpful coffee place today. They didn't do much in the way of food but suggested I went to the bakery next door and bought it back with me and ate it with my coffee there. And then she served it up in a mug that her daughter had designed. So below you have a picture of lunch.
> And then I drove along the beach- and was amazed by how many cars where parked on the beach and people swimming. I have never understood why on a really hot day you go to the beach and sit in the sun on a surface that also reflects the sun back at you. Anyhow here is a pjoto of all the cars and people (it was a Public Holiday today and it is the end of summer holidays with most schools going back tomorrow I think.
> A delay as I work how to get them from email to here-taken on my phone as I didn't have the camera.


  nice cup


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> But it's actually rather comforting to have our Gwen making gwennies again, I was rather missing them.


yes-things weren't the same without Gwens Gwennies. They had become a part of the KTP!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


As soon as I saw it I thought Scottish Thistle so very clear what it is.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I remember '78, too; we didn't go to school the whole month of January and it stayed well below zero for weeks. I have a photo somewhere of the ice chunk Daddy cut out of the lake--over a foot thick.


No school in January sounds normal t me! Though they do go back now right att he end og January. But when we moved from 3 terms to 4 terms a year they readjusted the holidays so less time during sumer. But we don't have no school days. Schools without airconditioner might send kids home early-but too many of them left now. And schools in bushfire areas do have arrngements there (and that might include being closed but I'm not sure).


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> No pictures yet but the descriptions sound wonderful and there is nothing better than working with good tools.
> 
> Glad you SIL is finally on board.... I wish that wer the case here. Mom is really in good shape so I can see why the boys are not on board. They don't see all the little daily things. It is interesting to note that brother was here but never called or stopped by.. I am a half block away. I have some of the tax papers too so guess I will mail them to him. DH did see him with mom in back of car this morning... apparently on an outing for breakfast. Hate that we are messing up good relationships, but I can live with that if it means getting my life back....


Thats because I did my normal trick- try again. Better have a look again and check it was only the yarn. well the yarn is th eonly new photo in iPhoto so I guess that was th eonly one. Did get todays photos in without forgetting them!

And here is the description I put in before. First went to my favourite local yarn dyer who was having a sale-something she doesn't normally do so grabbed the chance while I could. Under I will post a photo (if I don't forget!).
All but the silver are handpainted by Melissa. The red is 100% Merino planning to do gansey with it (similar to a guernsey), a 5ply (sport); the dark purple is for a quick knit of a cowl- need something glittery in a couple of weeks for a 60th so figured a dropstich small cowl would do the trick (and hope it is not 40C again!); the light purple is just becuase it was pretty; the silver is a 2ply (lace weight) which is going to become a lacy cardigan -Alpaca,cotton and copper. It feels beutiful and soft.

Whereas my MIL has reached the point of it being clear (especially as SIL has her living with them!). MIL not happy with the idea but she has reached the point where it is necessarry to go ahead without her OK. Unlike a few months ago when she had the chance to go permanently into the place she has just spent 2 weeks in for respite. 
At least David and his sister have always been willing to do what is needed for their mother even though they haven't always agreed on what is best. But both have pulled there weight. In fact his sister has done more than her share -when she insisted that her mother didn't go into a home she cared for her in her own place.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhhh....Chicago is so different....political futures rise or fall - depending on snow removal from the streets. If the streets are cleared...great! Re-election is in your future. If not...uh-oh  It has become a serious "tradition" in Chicago...one of the mayor's most important tasks is to make sure s/he has a top-notch person and plan in place for snow removal. And the press takes all of it VERY seriously. Whole newscast can be devoted to press conferences re how the snow removal program is progressing.
> As I said...nothing like Chicago politics! :roll:


Since snowfall in our area is so seldom, the political future of our city mayor isn't at risk. There just isn't enough salt/sand and snow removal equipment to take care of EVERY street. Some year we get no snow at all so it makes no sense to have a lot of expensive equipment that you don't use every winter. 
But I do remember that political futures in Chicago rise or fall with snow removal! And completely understandable with the amount you get every winter!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie. And thanks for the beautiful sunrise pic. Sorry it was followed by the predicted storms tho'.


The plants were needing the rain, though!


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


And he's still in my prayers!! God is good!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Good morning, especially to all us soggy Brits! it's actually stopped raining and the birds are singing here outside Cambridge!!! But even indoors everything seems to be damp.... Luckily no flooding where we are now although the fields are sodden. Off to Nottingham today to catch the plane back to guernsey. Wonder if there will be any sign of the sun today?


I wonder if you got to see the sun, too!?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Stop it Julie, your work is always lovely! :roll: :lol:


I am afraid my squares are VERY ordinary- but I really am not in the right space to work on something more complex- after the hassle of getting them to fit this rigid requirement of 8 inches. At best they will be background squares.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be sure to look for her...it is a big show -- but there are also several others in other parts of the USA - Stitches South, West, East (North?) I'll have to check.


I'll ask which one she goes to next time I have contact.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


Looks great...glad you came to an agreement so you could finish it.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> :shock: What I believe you can do what ever you want to, you are a good teacher and a patient one, your work is outstanding, so stop that and just do it


Thanks for the thumbs up, Jessie! To be honest I am a bit down again. I just miss Fale so. The ache is almost worse knowing he is still alive. I am trying to keep myself busy- but priority knitting currently is the tank top I want for Autumn- which is well on the way. Then I must get back to the guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Came across another really helpful coffee place today. They didn't do much in the way of food but suggested I went to the bakery next door and bought it back with me and ate it with my coffee there. And then she served it up in a mug that her daughter had designed. So below you have a picture of lunch.
> And then I drove along the beach- and was amazed by how many cars where parked on the beach and people swimming. I have never understood why on a really hot day you go to the beach and sit in the sun on a surface that also reflects the sun back at you. Anyhow here is a pjoto of all the cars and people (it was a Public Holiday today and it is the end of summer holidays with most schools going back tomorrow I think.
> A delay as I work how to get them from email to here-taken on my phone as I didn't have the camera.


In Europe it would be bodies lined up like that, not vehicles- it looks a lovely beach. Although it would seem much of Adelaide had gone there!


----------



## darowil

ChrisEl said:


> That is something nice to think about right now....sun and beaches...


No thanks- too much sun here!


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> The crock pot Macaroni and Cheese is a hit. It isn't very pretty on the plate, but oh so creamy and good! I will make it again! And you don't even have to boil the macaroni. Even better! Here is the recipe. I saw it on Face book.
> 
> Crock Pot Macaroni and Cheese
> Ingredients:
> Cooking oil spray
> 2 cups skim milk
> 1 (12 oz.) can evaporated milk
> 1 egg
> 1 tsp salt
> 1/4 tsp. pepper
> 1 1/2 cups pre-shredded sharp cheddar cheese
> 2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
> 
> Directions:
> Spray the pot of the slow cooker or if using a liner bag, spray the bag well. In a mixing bowl whisk together milk, evaporated milk, egg, salt and pepper. Pour milk mixture into the crock pot. Add cheese and uncooked macaroni. Stir gently to mix.
> 
> Turn slow cooker on low and cook 3-4 hours, or until the custard is set and the macaroni is tender. (Do not cook more than 4 hours, or the sides will begin to dry out). Serve at once.
> 
> Jans tips: between the 3-4 hour mark on low, the edges start to get that crispy, cheesy edge. My kids love that part, but if yours don't you'll want to make this when you know you can cut it to warm or serve it at about the three hour mark.
> 
> Tami


Both the meals sound good- and crock pot is good for the hot weather. Don't need to stand over hot stove etc and doesn't heat up kitchen much.
I assume tater tots are a frozen potatoe of some type. Need to see what we have that might fit the bill.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry Surrey, but there are heavy clouds overhead.
> 
> I am sorry I am way behind on catch up, I will try to skim through it later.
> 
> This morning the WI knitting group is here and they want to try beaded knitting. Then this afternoon I am on the school run.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and I hope everyone has a good week. Lots of hugs ((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))
> 
> Monday photos...


Thank you for that reminder of summer....sure is welcome even though most of our snow has melted. But it's turning cold again tomorrow. High today is a predicted 52F and 26F tomorrow...it's like a yo-yo...up and down. The weather people are trying to make up their minds whether we'll get snow or not on Wed. Of course,they change their mind morning and evening...I don't think there's an 'educated' attached to their guess these days!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Spider - Take care and don't work too hard on the house....as my (by now becoming famous for her sayings) Gran would have said, "It'll all be the same in 100 years!"


And my mother used to say...."What doesn't come out in the wash, will come out in the rinse"....
junek


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~"ONLY" 105F :?: :?: :?: :shock: :shock: YIKES!


Well a couple of weeks ago it was around 113. Have at least had some cooler days in-between. We are having a very hot January. Already 2C above average and the last few days are all above and some well above so going to be very warm. And still 6 weeks of potentially really hot weather to come.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


Wonderful


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> Spider - Take care and don't work too hard on the house....as my (by now becoming famous for her sayings) Gran would have said, "It'll all be the same in 100 years!"


Always enjoy her sayings...think my DM said something similar...and it is true!


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 today... won't get to above freezing tomorrow and in the 30's the first half of the week... Someone needs to explain global warming to me again..... Our news just showed pictures of the snow and winds in Minnesota..... Brrrrr... Sure don't want to go out tomorrow..... but not an option. Night all, Stay warm and safe.


The correct term now is climate change- my understanding is that while overall temperatures around the world are rising some places are having extra cold as a result of the changes.
But global warming is not a difficult concept for me- we sure break more heat records than we used to. Our winters are also warmer than they used to be.


----------



## ChrisEl

Have so enjoyed the photos---both knitting and landscape.
Beautiful squares, lovely cowl...and the hodgepodge sweater is wonderful. And the recipes are so good too...and it is only the beginning of the week! This morning I am off to a gentle yoga class, which I love...very easy exercises but I always feel great afterward. I am feeling a little housebound so this outing should help.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


Julie, if knitting a square is giving you so much stress, please don't put this burden on yourself. As much as we'd love to have your contribution, it's just not worth it to know you are stressing out over it.

Your well-being is so much more valuable to us. Please, use your own wisdom to either make it work or leave it for others to make up the squares. We will ALL survive this task by the grace of God. Trust me.

Joy


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid my squares are VERY ordinary- but I really am not in the right space to work on something more complex- after the hassle of getting them to fit this rigid requirement of 8 inches. At best they will be background squares.


And background squares are needed- so don't knock them. I haven't even started any yet.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> In Europe it would be bodies lined up like that, not vehicles- it looks a lovely beach. Although it would seem much of Adelaide had gone there!


Most of our beaches don't allow cars on them- and this one is almost an hour down south on the outer edges of the metropolitan area.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> The blanket squares are very nice. Will look forward to seeing the fnished blanket. I have made some, hope they will be OK, have to get them blocked.
> 
> *Bonnie,* your squares will be as honored a contribution as any others. Trust me. I'm the one who thought she was coordinated enough to put them together when I hadn't even given thought to what or how I was going to make my own contribution.
> 
> We've tried to keep the requirements to a minimum in order to arrive at a worthwhile finish. If a smaller size works for you, *THEN add around the edges until it comes to requirement making certain to bring it up to size and allowing for the slip stitch or single crochet rim.*
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> EDIT: And for those complaining/frustrated on getting the right size let me just say I do not crochet and I actually did it around the last square so you can just imagine how it is fudged...but I'm having fun and putting lots of love in my squares. Just smile and have fun knowing what a great thing we all are doing.


AMEN to that, Gwen!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thank you to all my sisters of my heart who have takenJulie to task regarding her squares. QW all know her skills are far greater than her mind perceives them to be.

You saved my having to confront her in another ''come to Jesus meeting''.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, if knitting a square is giving you so much stress, please don't put this burden on yourself. As much as we'd love to have your contribution, it's just not worth it to know you are stressing out over it.
> 
> Your well-being is so much more valuable to us. Please, use your own wisdom to either make it work or leave it for others to make up the squares. We will ALL survive this task by the grace of God. Trust me.
> 
> Joy


Joy- I have 5 squares now- stocking stitch. moss stitch, and a couple with my 'tree of life' from the Eriskay guernsey designs- I have really struggled trying to get them to the right dimensions- I will post them probably in March- it is just it is so daunting when one sees what people have been able to make but I genuinely had no idea there might be patterns to follow. I am not a user of acrylic by choice- it is a yarn I struggle with- I am aware at the moment that my attitude to things is very much impacted by my personal struggles. I come to the computer, frequently in tears. I know life will continue, but there are times I really struggle- maybe I should PM you.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And background squares are needed- so don't knock them. I haven't even started any yet.


It just has been a bit of straw on the camel's back.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid my squares are VERY ordinary- but I really am not in the right space to work on something more complex- after the hassle of getting them to fit this rigid requirement of 8 inches. At best they will be background squares.


And do you seriously think that a background can be built out of your squares alone, Julie??? Come on, dear friend, backgrounds, by their very definition, require much more space to be filled for the ''special ones'' to stand out and to be noticed for their specialness.

So, the rest of us are making our contributions to the parts that will make the others take their prominent spots. Seriously now, can you imagine a completed work of any sort that was comprised of only special parts?

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It just has been a bit of straw on the camel's back.


This too shall pass, Julie - and I really don't mean that to sound trite or as if I'm in any way trying to minimise your feelings. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> This too shall pass, Julie - and I really don't mean that to sound trite or as if I'm in any way trying to minimise your feelings. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks for the hugs, Kate - they are badly needed at the moment.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> he best have his long johns on - we are going to have some really cold temps this coming week - tomorrow morning it is to be -15° - it will be a quick trip between my back door to Heidi's back door.
> 
> sam


It's supposed to get a bit chilly here too. lol. I told him to make sure he had warm enough jackets. 
A really quick trip, I had to run out to the freezer in the garage and went in bare feet, I won't be making that mistake again, that cement floor out there was COLD. :shock: Woke me up though. lol


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> your spring must come earlier than ours - no way do I feel spring in the air. lol
> 
> sam


LOL, maybe I just want it so badly that I'm imagining it in the air? lolol


----------



## tami_ohio

Sam, I am happy to share the recipes. 

Tami


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning, David is on the road, and I'm actually up before 9am. lol
For Julie and everyone else...


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> we will send Henry Morton Stanley to find you.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: But only if he's going to actively paint. lol


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS and ptofValerie, thank you for the welcome.

I'm glad to hear that the rain has stopped. At least for now.

Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a lot of assembly...but otherwise not hard to make. Just need a big bowl to mix it up in - I have my Mom's old stainless steel bowl set and the biggest one used to be a popcorn bowl for 8 people -- so you know it holds a lot!



EJS said:


> The granola bars sound amazing. I do not like store bought and have never attempted my own...maybe I could get DD2 interested in making them>>she is my baker, goodies maker.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The yarn is lovely Darowil. Especially love the purple hank.

And here is the description I put in before. First went t


darowil said:


> Thats because I did my normal trick- try again. Better have a look again and check it was only the yarn. well the yarn is th eonly new photo in iPhoto so I guess that was th eonly one. Did get todays photos in without forgetting them!
> o my favourite local yarn dyer who was having a sale-


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## tami_ohio

Dreamweaver and KateB, I've got lots of stray cables and lots of boxes of photographs to join yours!

Darowil, pretty pictures. I would be afraid of getting stuck in the sand if I drove onto the beach! And isn't it nice finding such helpful shop owners?! We need more of that kind of people. 

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

jheiens said:


> Julie, if knitting a square is giving you so much stress, please don't put this burden on yourself. As much as we'd love to have your contribution, it's just not worth it to know you are stressing out over it.
> 
> Your well-being is so much more valuable to us. Please, use your own wisdom to either make it work or leave it for others to make up the squares. We will ALL survive this task by the grace of God. Trust me.
> 
> Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

:lol: :lol: :lol: (Gwennie's gwennies!!)


----------



## tami_ohio

Beautiful yarn, Darowil!

Tami


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Thank you to all my sisters of my heart who have takenJulie to task regarding her squares. QW all know her skills are far greater than her mind perceives them to be.
> 
> You saved my having to confront her in another ''come to Jesus meeting''.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :shock: LOL


----------



## tami_ohio

Darowil, tater tots are a sort of shredded or chopped up and reformed frozen potato about and inch long and round, like a tube that has been cut, but with no hole in the middle like a tube. Have I confused you yet!? I think I have confused myself LOL! I used frozen shredded hash browns instead.

I have also browned ground beef and combined it with frozen mixed vegetables and cream of mushroom soup, placed in a greased 9 x 13" baking dish, and covered with the tater tots and baked at 350°F until bubbly and golden brown. 

Hope I did the attachment correctly so you get the picture of the tater tots.

Tami


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, David is on the road, and I'm actually up before 9am. lol
> For Julie and everyone else...


Cute :-D


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> My daughter who lives in one of the southern 'suburbs' of Houston was working Thurs. night. She drove home about 4:30 am Fri. She said she avoided all of the overpasses on her way home and it really didn't get cold enough to freeze until after that. But they're talking about more snowy mix on Tues. She's off work until Wed. so she'll miss that so far as driving to and from work.
> San Antonio and Austin got more I'm sure since they're both farther inland.
> Junek


And then it was 80 yesterday in San Antonio, :shock: :roll: 
but supposed to get cold again today according to what my friends daughter said last night. The 80Fs I would love, the 104s' not so much when they start in the not too distant future. Oh well.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker2, I don't know your struggles, but I am sending you a warm hug from Ohio.

Tami


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Kaye...Hoping the snow is cleared out of your DH's path when he gets to Michigan. It has been snowing a lot the past few days and we are to expect another foot this evening. Makes for wonderful drives to work in the morning. Fortunately most people are not on the road when I go to work so spinning out is less dangerous. I did a spin out on Monday of this week. Lots of slipping and sliding for me this winter.
> 
> Kate and Jeannette....Your squares are beautiful. Every square will be appreciated and treasured as they are being made with love.
> 
> Tami....your crockpot chicken sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> 
> Have a wonderful week everyone and happy knitting as well.


Oh Lord, well, he's been watching the weather channel all weekend, and he kept saying, OH Great! He's got to go pick up a load close by then head up, it will put him getting there a little later than normal, so I'm with you on hoping it's not too bad when he gets there. I think though, that he's just happy he's not heading up to the Canadian border in North Dakota again. lol
Stay safe heading to and from work, it always helps when there are less people on the roads, bumper to bumper traffic in bad weather is not one of the places I enjoy being in any way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

In hopes of helping folks feel okay about their squares here is a picture of 2 I've done (not blocked yet). The one on the right is a dishcloth pattern that I added to on two sides with my version of crochet and just knitting more. The other is just a seed stitch using varigated yarn. See...far from fancy. Have fun everyone and DO NOT LET IT STRESS YOU. If you are letting it stress you out then it just isn't worth it. I was thinking how all the differences in our squares are worth embracing....remember Shirley's quote "embrace our differences". Don't we cherish the scribbling drawings our children made when very young....we will cherish every single stitch of every single square. We love each other in spite of our flaws, failures, messes, etc. Our squares variety is an inspiration to how human we all are. So....gals and guys....knit/crochet those rag tag or to die for squares...they ALL have a place in our afghan. And if you don't do one that's okay too!

Okay...off my soap box on this topic and while I'm at it I will not apologize or complain about my gwenies again (or certainly try not to except in poking fun at myself)...how annoying I've been and I love that something is named after me and makes someone laugh/smile. ROLF Makes me feel part of our family.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, David is on the road, and I'm actually up before 9am. lol
> For Julie and everyone else...


Thanks Kaye! I love momma pussy cat!


----------



## Gweniepooh

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[HUG TO JULIE]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
You are so loved and appreciated in many ways!


----------



## Patches39

Up late getting a late start today, but it's ok. 
Julie, I understand what you are feeling! being alone is not always easy. I too am alone for a different reason but the pain is the same. Just know that you are in a temporary place of the heart, missing your mate, and not being able to see or hear from Him. You pray and keep busy, knowing that one day all will work out, and it will, you are not alone, we are with you in spirit, filling you with love and understanding, be encourage it will work out. I believe


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Lurker2, I don't know your struggles, but I am sending you a warm hug from Ohio.
> 
> Tami


Thank you Tami- I certainly won't bore you with a long rehearsal of what has been happening- but my husband has in effect been 'kidnapped' by some of his sister's children who live in Australia- and I lack the funds to do anything to resolve the situation- and am not prepared to move to Australia, largely because I know I could not cope with the very high temperatures- but it means life is very lonely. Circumstances have ended up with my being almost as far away from my daughter and grandchildren as it is possible to be within New Zealand, so I don't get to see them very often either. Thank goodness for telephone contact at least.

Edit: Fale has developed a form of dementia.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hi all from another blizzard in Minnesota. We don't have the amount of snow we had last year but this year is a few inches here and there on top of what we have and then so much wind and cold temperatures. All the. A in roads in ND closed and most of them in our area are all closed. So of course schools are closed.
> Angora was right, the big move actually happened a year ago and I couldn't get myself in the right frame of mind to tackle it all. So now I am back to my old self mentally and I am going box and box and room by room and closet by closet. Sorting and organizing and planning. It really right now is kinda fun but will take awhile since I am usually gone four days out of the week. But will get there.
> If I could totally shake this flu I would be whipping around but have to quit and rest. But today during rest time I went piles of papers and got some letters and cards ready to mail and sorted through knitting and crochet patterns. Then I always make the,list of things to do.
> I love your squares and I don't think I will get one done for this year. Working and the house is keeping me busy. Have to knit a baby hat for a girl at work so should start that .
> Welcome to all the new members!! You will love it here.
> Happy birthday to all.
> I hope all are safe and warm that are in this winter mess and all be safe.


So glad you are starting to feel more like yourself after the move last year, it can really take it out of you. 
Get whatever rest you need when you can, the flu really takes you down this year, I still get a little tired, and you definitely don't want a relapse, I've heard that the relapse is worse than the original. 
Have a great week at work. 
Hgus


----------



## EJS

Hi all, I am up a bit earlier then I thought I would be. I forgot SIL is headed to the doc this morning and I am keeping an eye on the 2 little ones so he does not have to worry about them.
I hope everyone has a good day today.
Julie, I am sure it is hard on you when you feel so emotionally vulnerable. I believe, and I know you do to, that Fale is missing you as much as you are him.
Hugs to all


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye! I love momma pussy cat!


  Thought you would. 
{{{{{{{{{{{><}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It just has been a bit of straw on the camel's back.


When other things get to be too much, the smallest thing will reduce us to tears. At other times, we wouldn't even notice that small thing. Please don't feel that you have to cry alone, Julie. We're all here and even though we can do nothing about the situation with Fale, we're always willing to listen and offer you long-distance hugs,
and here's a big cyber hug for you, {{{{{{{sister of my heart}}}}}}}}!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


Wonderful news, hopes and prayers that it continues to be a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> And do you seriously think that a background can be built out of your squares alone, Julie??? Come on, dear friend, backgrounds, by their very definition, require much more space to be filled for the ''special ones'' to stand out and to be noticed for their specialness.
> 
> So, the rest of us are making our contributions to the parts that will make the others take their prominent spots. Seriously now, can you imagine a completed work of any sort that was comprised of only special parts?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Just remember every square is important....after all, each part of our body, although different is essential to the whole and has it's own part to perform!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Didn't want Gwen to feel alone so I posted my own Gwenie!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> It's supposed to get a bit chilly here too. lol. I told him to make sure he had warm enough jackets.
> A really quick trip, I had to run out to the freezer in the garage and went in bare feet, I won't be making that mistake again, that cement floor out there was COLD. :shock: Woke me up though. lol


And, Kaye, are you trying to have a relapse and get sick all over again!!!? What are you thinking about? We love you too much to have you get sick again!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures my sister took on their outing yesterday. This is an area about 45 miles from where we live. The large body of water is the Chesapeake Bay.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> so that's it - I really wouldn't mind being forty again.
> 
> sam


Oh, I don't know...at 40 I had four teenagers, was just learning to knit, and that's also the year I had all my dental work done...not sure I would want to go back to that year!

DD#1 just called--DS, GF, and DGD have arrived! Of course they're exhausted but they are safe & warm & together! WooHoo!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I love this....looks like something I would wear for sure!My size is........LOL Really do think this is just wonderful; love the hodgepodge look. Guess I would make a good bag lady...ROFL...and that isn't meant to sound like I think it doesn't look good...just love the mix and match of things....how about a stylish bag lady.....okay...I'll hush. (This is reflecting on Sorlenna's gorgeous hodgepodge top)


I used the word "rustic," but y'all know I am just an ole country girl anyhow--suits me just fine! And of course, different yarns will create a totally different look. When I get some of these other projects crossed off my list, I just might make one with scraps to see what happens. I'm really liking it!


----------



## tami_ohio

Julie, you won't bore me. I am so sorry to hear Fale has dementia. So very hard to deal with, and to understand. Shame on his nieces and nephews! I will keep you both in my prayers. 

Tami


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it --- it doesn't live up to it's name. It looks very well thought out and executed...great job.


Thanks! I'm pleased with it; I called it that because I was looking at the tweeds--which had resisted four different other patterns I tried to make it into--and thought, what am I going to do with this hodgepodge? And it was "born." LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> It would have to be a big bag---those portable phone where HUGE! I have a whole drawer full of miscellaneous cables...I just know that if/when I throw them out, we'll be looking for one...we wouldn't know which went where anyway---so I've just talked myself into one completely empty drawer!! Woo Hoo--can fill it with sock yarn!


Now you're thinking! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's not- and it was such a struggle getting them to the right size- I am just not a maker of afghan squares.


They are also not something you usually make, I am thinking I will have the same problems as I very rarely make afghans and never in pieces, I just don't have the patience for it usually.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna, I'm glad the family made it safely!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


That is beautiful!!!!!! Well done, the yarns are fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here's a bit of good news today....got a call from facility organizing DH's workman's comp issues. Was able to schedule his MRI for this Wed. at 6:50 a.m. Yeah, awful early but he's up by 5 at the latest anyway so might as well get it done. things are moving forward toward his treatment and that is wonderful!

Well, I'm off to knit. Will pop in again in a bit; always do.
Everyone play nice, stay comfortable, and give yourselves a great big hug from me to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[HUG TO JULIE]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
> You are so loved and appreciated in many ways!


Thanks Gwen- and thanks for 'being there' I really appreciate that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Up late getting a late start today, but it's ok.
> Julie, I understand what you are feeling! being alone is not always easy. I too am alone for a different reason but the pain is the same. Just know that you are in a temporary place of the heart, missing your mate, and not being able to see or hear from Him. You pray and keep busy, knowing that one day all will work out, and it will, you are not alone, we are with you in spirit, filling you with love and understanding, be encourage it will work out. I believe


Wise counsel Jessie! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am up a bit earlier then I thought I would be. I forgot SIL is headed to the doc this morning and I am keeping an eye on the 2 little ones so he does not have to worry about them.
> I hope everyone has a good day today.
> Julie, I am sure it is hard on you when you feel so emotionally vulnerable. I believe, and I know you do to, that Fale is missing you as much as you are him.
> Hugs to all


Thank you so much, EJ. Hope your morning has gone well!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you won't bore me. I am so sorry to hear Fale has dementia. So very hard to deal with, and to understand. Shame on his nieces and nephews! I will keep you both in my prayers.
> 
> Tami


I need to remember that when he was last with me- he was very clear that I am his family, and that that is sacred to him. It can be tough though!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> They are also not something you usually make, I am thinking I will have the same problems as I very rarely make afghans and never in pieces, I just don't have the patience for it usually.


And yet in order for all of us to have a chance to contribute- it is the obvious solution! Like PurpleFi- I think I am much more into freeform!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> And he's still in my prayers!! God is good!
> junek


Carol, so glad to hear your brother's doing better!

Rather than thank everyone individually (y'all are so kind with your comments, it would take up at least a whole page!), I will send out one big {{{HUG}}} in return for your comments on the hodgepodge.  It was quite easy, and it went pretty fast, all things considered, and I'm happy with it.

And Gwen, YAY for DH's moving forward--here's to a remedy soon!

And for Julie: {{{{{HUG}}}}} I know that lonesome feeling too well, especially lately. Do something kind for yourself, dear lady.

I'm hoping to get the sweater blocked this afternoon, put some buttons on it (as embellishments) and add my notes on that , and polish up the pattern so I can release it. It's been great for keeping my mind occupied the past few days. Now I'm off to work...hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Carol, so glad to hear your brother's doing better!
> 
> Rather than thank everyone individually (y'all are so kind with your comments, it would take up at least a whole page!), I will send out one big {{{HUG}}} in return for your comments on the hodgepodge.  It was quite easy, and it went pretty fast, all things considered, and I'm happy with it.
> 
> And Gwen, YAY for DH's moving forward--here's to a remedy soon!
> 
> And for Julie: {{{{{HUG}}}}} I know that lonesome feeling too well, especially lately. Do something kind for yourself, dear lady.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the sweater blocked this afternoon, put some buttons on it (as embellishments) and add my notes on that , and polish up the pattern so I can release it. It's been great for keeping my mind occupied the past few days. Now I'm off to work...hugs & blessings to all!


Sorlenna- have you been able to confirm a Deagle puppy yet? that would ease some loneliness- Ringo was so concerned when I was weeping a while ago- but I reassured him that he too misses Fale.


----------



## EJS

Sorlenna.....
DD#1 just called--DS said:


> I can just hear the relief and happiness that everyone is where they are supposed to be and safe. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> the eggs look yummy - think I will scramble some for lunch - maybe shred a bit of ham to scramble in with them.
> 
> sam


This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


----------



## binkbrice

thewren said:


> since purplefi just made marmalade maybe she will make us a batch of these ----- sam
> 
> Ginger Orange Marmalade Scones!
> 
> Yield: 8 scones
> About This Recipe
> "Yummy in your tummy! A subtle taste of ginger combined with orange marmalade. What's not to like? All wrapped up in a mouth-watering melt-in-your mouth scone!"
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 cups flour
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 cup butter, chilled cut into pieces
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger ( or more for a more gingery taste)
> 1/4 cup orange marmalade ( chunky kind with bits of orange peel)
> 1 egg
> 1/4 cup milk
> sugar
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat oven to 400°F.
> 
> Mix flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and ginger together.
> 
> Add the egg, marmalade and mix.
> 
> Add in the butter and use a fork or pastry cutter to blend into mixture until it is crumbly.
> 
> Add milk slowly and mix until the dough comes together. Add more milk if needed. Dough should come together so that you can roll it out.
> 
> Place dough on a board and gently bring it together.
> 
> Divide into half.
> 
> Press down on each half until a circle is made. Repeat with the other half.
> 
> Using a knife, cut each cirle into 4 and place on parchment lined baking sheet.
> 
> Sprinkle a little sugar on each scone.
> 
> Bake for 10 minutes or until golden brown.
> 
> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size: 1 (77 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 279.3 - Total Fat 12.6g - Dietary Fiber 0.9g
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipeprint.do?rid=399570


These sound really yummmmyy!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


sounds like you are re-gaining some of your energy Caren!
I must look for wonton wrappers- I think they would work- I would have to brush on the oil- but excellent idea!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> And, Kaye, are you trying to have a relapse and get sick all over again!!!? What are you thinking about? We love you too much to have you get sick again!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Just what I was thinking.

Kaye, why doesDave not like coming up near Canada? We are a friendly lot.

Gwen your squares look great, great color combo in the verigated one.

Darowil, can't wait to see what you make from that beautiful yarn.

Julie, take care & don't be down on yourself, the things you make are lovely & the squares will be great too. Remember, you're not really alone, we are a click away.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> In hopes of helping folks feel okay about their squares here is a picture of 2 I've done (not blocked yet). The one on the right is a dishcloth pattern that I added to on two sides with my version of crochet and just knitting more. The other is just a seed stitch using varigated yarn. See...far from fancy. Have fun everyone and DO NOT LET IT STRESS YOU. If you are letting it stress you out then it just isn't worth it. I was thinking how all the differences in our squares are worth embracing....remember Shirley's quote "embrace our differences". Don't we cherish the scribbling drawings our children made when very young....we will cherish every single stitch of every single square. We love each other in spite of our flaws, failures, messes, etc. Our squares variety is an inspiration to how human we all are. So....gals and guys....knit/crochet those rag tag or to die for squares...they ALL have a place in our afghan. And if you don't do one that's okay too!
> 
> Okay...off my soap box on this topic and while I'm at it I will not apologize or complain about my gwenies again (or certainly try not to except in poking fun at myself)...how annoying I've been and I love that something is named after me and makes someone laugh/smile. ROLF Makes me feel part of our family.


These are lovely Gwennie and I quite agree there's a place for all of our squares on the afghan. I tried casting on one stitch then increasing at each end of every row....was it coming out as a square?....nope, more like a diamond shape....frogged it! :shock: Then I cast on the same number of stitches with the same wool and the same needles that I used for the thistle .......did it come out at 8 inches like the last one?.....nope, nearer 9! :roll: Back to the drawing board. Does anyone know how to do the diagonal ones and make it come out as a square?


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on their outing yesterday. This is an area about 45 miles from where we live. The large body of water is the Chesapeake Bay.
> Junek


Looks like a beautiful spot, Joy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


Wow! Fancy breakfast, you've been busy.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I don't know...at 40 I had four teenagers, was just learning to knit, and that's also the year I had all my dental work done...not sure I would want to go back to that year!
> 
> DD#1 just called--DS, GF, and DGD have arrived! Of course they're exhausted but they are safe & warm & together! WooHoo!


Glad they've all got there safely. :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, EJ. Hope your morning has gone well!


Once I got past the "not enough sleep" part it has gone well. Georgia has discovered she can whistle...it is so cute coming from such a tiny body.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> sounds like you are re-gaining some of your energy Caren!
> I must look for wonton wrappers- I think they would work- I would have to brush on the oil- but excellent idea!


Slowly getting to feel like myself again. The baking was because I have net been able to get the shopping done lately. The weather has been horrible and vehicles have not wanted to start. Today is a good day to go except for the snow blowing around and making it hard to see. Michael is going to plow the road again so I can get out to the store to pick up much needed items before it gets dark.
I wrap so many things in wonton wrappers and bake them it is an easy snack or side for everyone. I brush the oil most times, I don't always have spray.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a bit of good news today....got a call from facility organizing DH's workman's comp issues. Was able to schedule his MRI for this Wed. at 6:50 a.m. Yeah, awful early but he's up by 5 at the latest anyway so might as well get it done. things are moving forward toward his treatment and that is wonderful!
> 
> Well, I'm off to knit. Will pop in again in a bit; always do.
> Everyone play nice, stay comfortable, and give yourselves a great big hug from me to you!


More good news...yay! :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


Now that sounds like something I could sink my teeth into. Love the eggroll idea, and scones are so tasty. Your bread is tempting. I have never made bread.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


They look great....and is that our Seth peeking in at the edge of the photo? What has he done to have a sticking plaster on his face?


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have a question for you. Has anyone heard of teething booties? I got a pattern a few years ago when I ordered from the Cusom Woolen Mill in Carstairs, Alberta. It is just a basic slipper patter, garter stiched back & ribbed toe but made in wool with thrums in the sole. The poem that goes with it says put damp cotton socks on fussy teething baby & put these over & baby will sleep. I made some for GD but don't think they were ever worn. If they work it would be a simple add on to baby gift.

I finished a book last night, Those in Peril by Wilbur Smith about kidnapping by Somali pirates, vey good story for thse who like thrillers.
Will have to look at the local librairy for more Tony Hillerman books, have read a few but not lately, forgot about him until mentioned here recently.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm at work, and we r having indoor recess. It is just too cold to go out. At least we don't have any wet stuff!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Fancy breakfast, you've been busy.


 Thank you. Today I was busy to keep sane, the teens went to school in some of the worst wind and blowing snow this winter. Only to get a call letting me know the buses all arrived safely at school. first time that has happened in all years we have been here.


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> Now that sounds like something I could sink my teeth into. Love the eggroll idea, and scones are so tasty. Your bread is tempting. I have never made bread.


I wanted to make something differently. Bread really is easy to make. The scones turned out very good, I will make them without ginger next time.


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Gwen, for the photos and comments on the KAP squares.

Now if we don't have it through our heads and hearts that this is a group effort and any and all are welcome to participate, I'm going to have to give you all the lecture on what kind of a sister and a Christian your comments on not being disappointed or offended if *I* decide to toss *your work* out of the project make me feel about my efforts to help Gwen, knowing that others could likely do the joining up better than I. Here I was being scared that none of us would speak up and she would be left to do the whole KAP thing AND put the afghan together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> They look great....and is that our Seth peeking in at the edge of the photo? What has he done to have a sticking plaster on his face?


Thank you. Yes it is Seth, Jamie was on the treadmill.He wanted to go on it, she said no so he jumped on the back. He learned to stay off when told.


----------



## kehinkle

Monday noon and I am still in my pjs. Need to get dressed and to Toledo for the inspection. Level three but supposed to be lowered to two. Went out yesterday and started the van and let it idle for a bit. 

Have one square done (finally finished it, I should say.) Blocking it and the shawl I finished last week later today. Will post pix later.

Healing vibes for those who need them. Keep safe and comfortable everyone. TNS, glad your vaca was fun and that you are safely home. 

Off to phone the place that does inspections to make sure they are open.

See you all later,

Kathy


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a bit of good news today....got a call from facility organizing DH's workman's comp issues. Was able to schedule his MRI for this Wed. at 6:50 a.m. Yeah, awful early but he's up by 5 at the latest anyway so might as well get it done. things are moving forward toward his treatment and that is wonderful!
> 
> Well, I'm off to knit. Will pop in again in a bit; always do.
> Everyone play nice, stay comfortable, and give yourselves a great big hug from me to you!


That's such really great news about Brantley's shoulder! I don't know how in the world he's managed to work. I know how debilitating the torn rotator cuff is.
Been praying for surgery for him and for your disability to finally come through.
Sounds like you might get a little snow tonight/tomorrow and we may get some later from the same storm. Yuck!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Heading out and about to get errands done before the snow comes back with a vengeance. Try to get back on later. Everyone stay safe if you are in bad weather areas.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


Looks delicious!
Jk


----------



## machriste

KateB said:


> Got to love that auto correct!


Got me laughing out loud.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- have you been able to confirm a Deagle puppy yet? that would ease some loneliness- Ringo was so concerned when I was weeping a while ago- but I reassured him that he too misses Fale.


BFF will give me as many as I want! I just have to figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> I wanted to make something differently. Bread really is easy to make. The scones turned out very good, I will make them without ginger next time.


Caren, I think I would like to make reservations for breakfast at your house for the rest of my life.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: Just what I was thinking.
> 
> Kaye, why doesDave not like coming up near Canada? We are a friendly lot.
> 
> Gwen your squares look great, great color combo in the verigated one.
> 
> Darowil, can't wait to see what you make from that beautiful yarn.
> 
> Julie, take care & don't be down on yourself, the things you make are lovely & the squares will be great too. Remember, you're not really alone, we are a click away.


It has just been a couple or three days that I have been really weepy- BUT it will pass. Sometimes the tears just have to come.


----------



## sassafras123

Sorienna, oh my goodness, I love hodgepodge sweater. Love the sleeves. Wouldn't be brave enough to try on my own yet love the effect.
EJS, families! Hugs.
TNS, can't wait for pics of your trip. Even though I live in SoCal can't get enough of the scenery.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, oh my goodness, I love hodgepodge sweater. Love the sleeves. Wouldn't be brave enough to try on my own yet love the effect.
> EJS, families! Hugs.
> TNS, can't wait for pics of your trip. Even though I live in SoCal can't get enough of the scenery.


They are just color changes--I think the yarn really does all the work in this one!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> These are lovely Gwennie and I quite agree there's a place for all of our squares on the afghan. I tried casting on one stitch then increasing at each end of every row....was it coming out as a square?....nope, more like a diamond shape....frogged it! :shock: Then I cast on the same number of stitches with the same wool and the same needles that I used for the thistle .......did it come out at 8 inches like the last one?.....nope, nearer 9! :roll: Back to the drawing board. Does anyone know how to do the diagonal ones and make it come out as a square?


I felt I got closer to a square increasing at one edge only- I do it at the beginning of the row- but I have never done it with anything more critical than a dish cloth- or the binder cover that I am working on- main thing is to weigh your yarn if you can to make sure you don't continue increasing when you need to be on your decreases, which again I do at one side only.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Once I got past the "not enough sleep" part it has gone well. Georgia has discovered she can whistle...it is so cute coming from such a tiny body.


How old is Georgia?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Slowly getting to feel like myself again. The baking was because I have net been able to get the shopping done lately. The weather has been horrible and vehicles have not wanted to start. Today is a good day to go except for the snow blowing around and making it hard to see. Michael is going to plow the road again so I can get out to the store to pick up much needed items before it gets dark.
> I wrap so many things in wonton wrappers and bake them it is an easy snack or side for everyone. I brush the oil most times, I don't always have spray.


And one could paint them with cochineal, as the Chinese do so that you know which fit which dietary need. Hope you have managed to get to the store OK!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Gwen, for the photos and comments on the KAP squares.
> 
> Now if we don't have it through our heads and hearts that this is a group effort and any and all are welcome to participate, I'm going to have to give you all the lecture on what kind of a sister and a Christian your comments on not being disappointed or offended if *I* decide to toss *your work* out of the project make me feel about my efforts to help Gwen, knowing that others could likely do the joining up better than I. Here I was being scared that none of us would speak up and she would be left to do the whole KAP thing AND put the afghan together.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Heaven Forbid!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> BFF will give me as many as I want! I just have to figure out how to make it happen.


We will have to think positively on that one for you, too! I really hope that something will work out for you!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> We will have to think positively on that one for you, too! I really hope that something will work out for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 here - Hi everyone -- I just opened two new topics

here they are for your information. Please check them out - both are information about the workshops.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233585-1.html -workshop happenings

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233566-1.html#4717380 --- Glove workshop information thread.


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> We have the same problem over here and I blame the travel companies for putting up the holiday prices during school holidays. Having been a teacher I can see both sides - parents want to go away during term time because it's so much cheaper, but it causes extra work for the teacher who's got to either get the child back up to speed afterwards, or provide work to take on holiday...which parents seem to think is no problem :roll: and who wants to do work while you're on holiday anyway?! It isn't really a big problem if you only have one family doing this, but when it's a lot more than that it can be. Ok off my soapbox now!


Heard a rant a few weeks ago from a high school math teacher about this very issue. She was having to reteach so many students individually because of their travel plans that she was becoming exasperated. I can see both sides too...


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on their outing yesterday. This is an area about 45 miles from where we live. The large body of water is the Chesapeake Bay.
> Junek


Makes me want to drive over to spend some time on the Chesapeake Bay. These photos are beautiful.


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> Makes me want to drive over to spend some time on the Chesapeake Bay. These photos are beautiful.


It is a beautiful area.
Junek


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> How old is Georgia?


She turned 1 in Dec. I am not sure she really understands what she is doing but she does it often. I try to get her on video but once she realizes I am taping her she quits


----------



## Designer1234

When I first thought about the afghan and posted, even before I talked to Gwen, I thought how great it would be if as many of us as possible could contribute their squares to make something so special- just because we all joined in. It isn't a competition. Most afghans have lots of plain squares and some are more complicated -- It is like a round robin in quilting -- the value is who took the time to make a piece of this wonderful project.

I would like to see us send in the blocks - and not worry about whether they 
are 'good enough or original enough, or complicated enough'. that is what the afghan is about ' right?? It will be a one of a kind project and will mean something to everyone who contributes.

The person who wins it will have a wonderful example of the tea party - all kinds working and joining in together. 

I really hate to see anyone worrying about whether their work is 'good ' enough-- every single one of us who contributes will send work that is definitely good enough - imagine the afghan - blocks from friends all over the world!!

So lets make it a celebration, not something that we lose sleep over worrying. Just think Julie - and the others who are concerned - this afghan will have squares from NEW ZEALAND - and Australia, and the UK and Canada and all over the US. that is what it is about . We would be so disappointed if someone didn't send a square because it isn't good enough. right Joy???


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Yes it is Seth, Jamie was on the treadmill.He wanted to go on it, she said no so he jumped on the back. He learned to stay off when told.


Oops! :lol: Obviously learns by experience, but then don't all boys? :lol:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Sorry I'm late getting to post. Who celebrated Robbie Burns night?
Trisha


----------



## KateB

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sorry I'm late getting to post. Who celebrated Robbie Burns night?
> Trisha


Should be me shouting yes, but I'm afraid not.  However I was out for tea tonight with two pals and I did have a starter of haggis, neeps (no auto correct I don't mean beeps!) and tatties with a whiskey sauce, which was lovely. Traditionally it was only men who attended Burns' Nights, but that has changed over the years.


----------



## Designer1234

I don't know whether you are interested in Ice Skating but a young American just skated the most wonderful program in the men's singles. He is going to give our Canadian and other country skaters a run for their money. this was just posted on chit chat. check him out -- soooo good!!

http://www.breakingnews.ie/discover/this-guy-doing-a-riverdance-ice-skating-routine-will-...


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sorry I'm late getting to post. Who celebrated Robbie Burns night?
> Trisha


We did, Mr Ps mum was Scottish so we have to keep up the tradit ions. Even if I did have vegetarian haggis!!!!


----------



## ChrisEl

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sorry I'm late getting to post. Who celebrated Robbie Burns night?
> Trisha


What is Robbie Burns night?


----------



## PurpleFi

ChrisEl said:


> What is Robbie Burns night?


 He was a Scottish poet and his memory is celebrated on 25 January by a meal of haggis, tatties (potatoes) and neeps (turnips) all washed down with Scotch. The ccelebration iinvolves bagpipes and addressing the haggis.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey, guess what? The Charlotte yarn is here a day early! Guess what I'm doing tonight?!


----------



## iamsam

you might try these --- sam

Granola Bars The Pioneer Woman Cooks

Ingredients
6 cups Rolled Oats (not Quick Oats) 
4 Tablespoons Butter, Melted, Plus More For Greasing 
1/4 cup Vegetable Or Canola Oil 
1 teaspoon Salt 
1 cup Brown Sugar 
1/2 cup Honey 
1/4 cup Apple Juice 
1/4 cup Molasses 
3 teaspoons Vanilla Extract 
1-1/2 cup Rice Krispies 
1 cup Wheat Germ

1/2 cup Finely Chopped Pecans 
1/4 cup Roughly Chopped Almonds 
8 ounces, weight Milk Chocolate Or Chocolate Almond Bark, Melted (optional)

Preparation Instructions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

In a bowl, toss the oats with the canola oil, melted butter and salt.

Spread the mixture out on 2 baking sheets and toast in the oven for 15 to 20 minutes, shaking the pan twice and making sure they don't burn. Remove from the oven and set aside.

Reduce the heat to 325 degrees F.

In a medium saucepan, combine the brown sugar, honey, apple juice and molasses. Heat the mixture slowly, stirring until all combined. Stir in the vanilla.

Toss together the toasted oats, rice cereal, wheat germ, pecans and almonds.

Pour in the sugar mixture, stirring as you pour. Toss to combine; it will be sticky!

Press into 1 baking sheet (thoroughly greased with butter, or line pan with foil and grease foil) and bake until golden, about 20-25 minutes.

Remove from oven and let cool. Cut pieces with a sharp knife and remove from the pan.

Dip the cooled granola bars straight into the melted chocolate so that the top is plain and the bottom is chocolate-covered. Set on parchment until set, sticking in the fridge to hasten this along



EJS said:


> The granola bars sound amazing. I do not like store bought and have never attempted my own...maybe I could get DD2 interested in making them>>she is my baker, goodies maker.


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful butterfly.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry Surrey, but there are heavy clouds overhead.
> 
> I am sorry I am way behind on catch up, I will try to skim through it later.
> 
> This morning the WI knitting group is here and they want to try beaded knitting. Then this afternoon I am on the school run.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and I hope everyone has a good week. Lots of hugs ((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))
> 
> Monday photos...


----------



## iamsam

the beach scene makes me anxious for summer - and I love the coffee cup --- sam



darowil said:


> Came across another really helpful coffee place today. They didn't do much in the way of food but suggested I went to the bakery next door and bought it back with me and ate it with my coffee there. And then she served it up in a mug that her daughter had designed. So below you have a picture of lunch.
> And then I drove along the beach- and was amazed by how many cars where parked on the beach and people swimming. I have never understood why on a really hot day you go to the beach and sit in the sun on a surface that also reflects the sun back at you. Anyhow here is a pjoto of all the cars and people (it was a Public Holiday today and it is the end of summer holidays with most schools going back tomorrow I think.
> A delay as I work how to get them from email to here-taken on my phone as I didn't have the camera.


----------



## ChrisEl

PurpleFi said:


> He was a Scottish poet and his memory is celebrated on 25 January by a meal of haggis, tatties (potatoes) and neeps (turnips) all washed down with Scotch. The ccelebration iinvolves bagpipes and addressing the haggis.


Thank you for the explanation---I thought it was probably connected to the poet. Sounds like a truly Scottish menu! I just put a book on reserve at the library--Under the Wide and Starry Sky by Nancy Horan--a new novel about Robert Louis Stevenson and his American wife Fanny. It received good reviews...am looking forward to reading it. His story connects Scotland, France, America, Samoa--and probably other places I will find out about in the book...I have always enjoyed his poetry.


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> you might try these --- sam
> 
> Granola Bars The Pioneer Woman Cooks
> 
> Ingredients
> 6 cups Rolled Oats (not Quick Oats)
> 4 Tablespoons Butter, Melted, Plus More For Greasing
> 1/4 cup Vegetable Or Canola Oil
> 1 teaspoon Salt
> 1 cup Brown Sugar
> 1/2 cup Honey
> 1/4 cup Apple Juice
> 1/4 cup Molasses
> 3 teaspoons Vanilla Extract
> 1-1/2 cup Rice Krispies
> 1 cup Wheat Germ
> 
> 1/2 cup Finely Chopped Pecans
> 1/4 cup Roughly Chopped Almonds
> 8 ounces, weight Milk Chocolate Or Chocolate Almond Bark, Melted (optional)
> 
> Preparation Instructions
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
> 
> In a bowl, toss the oats with the canola oil, melted butter and salt.
> 
> Spread the mixture out on 2 baking sheets and toast in the oven for 15 to 20 minutes, shaking the pan twice and making sure they don't burn. Remove from the oven and set aside.
> 
> Reduce the heat to 325 degrees F.
> 
> In a medium saucepan, combine the brown sugar, honey, apple juice and molasses. Heat the mixture slowly, stirring until all combined. Stir in the vanilla.
> 
> Toss together the toasted oats, rice cereal, wheat germ, pecans and almonds.
> 
> Pour in the sugar mixture, stirring as you pour. Toss to combine; it will be sticky!
> 
> Press into 1 baking sheet (thoroughly greased with butter, or line pan with foil and grease foil) and bake until golden, about 20-25 minutes.
> 
> Remove from oven and let cool. Cut pieces with a sharp knife and remove from the pan.
> 
> Dip the cooled granola bars straight into the melted chocolate so that the top is plain and the bottom is chocolate-covered. Set on parchment until set, sticking in the fridge to hasten this along


Thank you, put the recipe in DDs dropbox.


----------



## PurpleFi

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you for the explanation---I thought it was probably connected to the poet. Sounds like a truly Scottish menu! I just put a book on reserve at the library--Under the Wide and Starry Sky by Nancy Horan--a new novel about Robert Louis Stevenson and his American wife Fanny. It received good reviews...am looking forward to reading it. His story connects Scotland, France, America, Samoa--and probably other places I will find out about in the book...I have always enjoyed his poetry.


My DGD and I are reading my very old (well nearly as old as me) copy of Robert Louis Stevenson's children's poems and she is loving them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Bonnie...just the way the yarn came; can't take credit for it. It's the "I Love This Yarn" by Hobby Lobby.
quote=Bonnie7591]:thumbup: Just what I was thinking.


Gwen your squares look great, great color combo in the verigated one.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, guess what? The Charlotte yarn is here a day early! Guess what I'm doing tonight?!


YEA!!!!


----------



## jheiens

You are absolutely right, Shirley. This isn't a contest to see who can be embarrassed or proven to be a loser. It's a celebration of our love for each other. Ohio Joy

*quote Shirley*- the value is who took the time to make a piece of this wonderful project.

I would like to see us send in the blocks - and not worry about whether they are 'good enough or original enough, or complicated enough'. that is what the afghan is about ' right?? It will be a one of a kind project and will mean something to everyone who contributes.

The person who wins it will have a wonderful example of the tea party - all kinds working and joining in together.

I really hate to see anyone worrying about whether their work is 'good ' enough-- every single one of us who contributes will send work that is definitely good enough - imagine the afghan - blocks from friends all over the world!!

So lets make it a celebration, not something that we lose sleep over worrying. Just think Julie - and the others who are concerned - this afghan will have squares from NEW ZEALAND - and Australia, and the UK and Canada and all over the US. that is what it is about . We would be so disappointed if someone didn't send a square because it isn't good enough. right Joy???[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a bit of good news today....got a call from facility organizing DH's workman's comp issues. Was able to schedule his MRI for this Wed. at 6:50 a.m. Yeah, awful early but he's up by 5 at the latest anyway so might as well get it done. things are moving forward toward his treatment and that is wonderful!
> 
> Well, I'm off to knit. Will pop in again in a bit; always do.
> Everyone play nice, stay comfortable, and give yourselves a great big hug from me to you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

a good midafternoon from northwest ohio - 7° right now - it was 32° when I went to bed around two this morning - it was blowing the snow so hard that it sounded like rain hitting the windows. right now we have blue skies with few clouds and blinding sunlight bouncing off the snow. the temperature is to drop another twenty degrees by morning. school will either be delayed or closed again - no school today at all. 

the birds have found my feeders. think I will need to get another wild bird seed feeder - I have only one. there is a beautiful cardinal sitting out there now - the state bird of ohio.

it must be going well next door - Heidi has only one extra child today - summer - her dad is the one who plows out the driveway for us - she is a moser also but on a different branch - so far removed that if she and one of the boys wanted to they could marry. she and avery get along well - she knows how to handle his moods.

the four footed children continue to stick close inside - think sophie kitty was out maybe a hour and wanted back in - the snow is almost too deep for them to walk around easily.

I'm getting some laundry done - I have let it pile up to the critical point so need to lower the basket a little. thank goodness for automatic washers and dryers.

want to start a square tonight - nothing on television worth watching - all reruns --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kate does this link help? I'm going to give it a go myself.
http://buttonsandpickles.com/how-to-knit-a-diagonal-square/



KateB said:


> These are lovely Gwennie and I quite agree there's a place for all of our squares on the afghan. I tried casting on one stitch then increasing at each end of every row....was it coming out as a square?....nope, more like a diamond shape....frogged it! :shock: Then I cast on the same number of stitches with the same wool and the same needles that I used for the thistle .......did it come out at 8 inches like the last one?.....nope, nearer 9! :roll: Back to the drawing board. Does anyone know how to do the diagonal ones and make it come out as a square?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kate does this link help? I'm going to give it a go myself.
http://buttonsandpickles.com/how-to-knit-a-diagonal-square/



KateB said:


> These are lovely Gwennie and I quite agree there's a place for all of our squares on the afghan. I tried casting on one stitch then increasing at each end of every row....was it coming out as a square?....nope, more like a diamond shape....frogged it! :shock: Then I cast on the same number of stitches with the same wool and the same needles that I used for the thistle .......did it come out at 8 inches like the last one?.....nope, nearer 9! :roll: Back to the drawing board. Does anyone know how to do the diagonal ones and make it come out as a square?


----------



## iamsam

beautiful yarn darowil - sometime I am going to buy some handspun yarn for a sweater - I have never knit with handspun.

sam



darowil said:


> Thats because I did my normal trick- try again. Better have a look again and check it was only the yarn. well the yarn is th eonly new photo in iPhoto so I guess that was th eonly one. Did get todays photos in without forgetting them!
> 
> And here is the description I put in before. First went to my favourite local yarn dyer who was having a sale-something she doesn't normally do so grabbed the chance while I could. Under I will post a photo (if I don't forget!).
> All but the silver are handpainted by Melissa. The red is 100% Merino planning to do gansey with it (similar to a guernsey), a 5ply (sport); the dark purple is for a quick knit of a cowl- need something glittery in a couple of weeks for a 60th so figured a dropstich small cowl would do the trick (and hope it is not 40C again!); the light purple is just becuase it was pretty; the silver is a 2ply (lace weight) which is going to become a lacy cardigan -Alpaca,cotton and copper. It feels beutiful and soft.
> 
> Whereas my MIL has reached the point of it being clear (especially as SIL has her living with them!). MIL not happy with the idea but she has reached the point where it is necessarry to go ahead without her OK. Unlike a few months ago when she had the chance to go permanently into the place she has just spent 2 weeks in for respite.
> At least David and his sister have always been willing to do what is needed for their mother even though they haven't always agreed on what is best. But both have pulled there weight. In fact his sister has done more than her share -when she insisted that her mother didn't go into a home she cared for her in her own place.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And here are the directions for knitting a square diagonally.

How to knit a diagonal square
Howdy doody!

Lightening fast tutorial for you today. This will show you how to knit squares of the same size regardless of yarn size or tension.

This is particularly useful if you are trying to use your stash up.

You will need:

Yarn
Knitting needles
Tape measure

Instructions:

Cast on 2 stitches

1. K1, KFB
2. K1, KFB, K to end

Repeat row 2 until the side has reached the required measurement.

3. K1, K2tog, K to end

Repeat row 3 until you have 2 stitches left.

Cast off. Leave a longish tail to sew to other squares.

Using this method, you can create squares with different yarn weights that will all be the same size.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


Yummy, ready have cup tea, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

is electricity expensive there darowil? you never seem to use your a/c - I guess I am assuming you have central air - but either does sugarsugar talk about using a/c. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well a couple of weeks ago it was around 113. Have at least had some cooler days in-between. We are having a very hot January. Already 2C above average and the last few days are all above and some well above so going to be very warm. And still 6 weeks of potentially really hot weather to come.


----------



## jheiens

Yea!! I received 2 squares from Sandy in Washington State today. Now I have 4 and part of my second square in hand. Yea doe us!! We are getting there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

a great way to catch another cold poledra - you need a keeper --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's supposed to get a bit chilly here too. lol. I told him to make sure he had warm enough jackets.
> A really quick trip, I had to run out to the freezer in the garage and went in bare feet, I won't be making that mistake again, that cement floor out there was COLD. :shock: Woke me up though. lol


----------



## iamsam

love the cat picture --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, David is on the road, and I'm actually up before 9am. lol
> For Julie and everyone else...


----------



## iamsam

no he just finds people - he will no doubt say "miss poledra I presume" --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: But only if he's going to actively paint. lol


----------



## iamsam

it really is a great sweater sorlenna - what was the problem with the bottom?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I used the word "rustic," but y'all know I am just an ole country girl anyhow--suits me just fine! And of course, different yarns will create a totally different look. When I get some of these other projects crossed off my list, I just might make one with scraps to see what happens. I'm really liking it!


----------



## ChrisEl

Gweniepooh said:


> And here are the directions for knitting a square diagonally.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. Would you slip the first stitch using this method?


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> She turned 1 in Dec. I am not sure she really understands what she is doing but she does it often. I try to get her on video but once she realizes I am taping her she quits


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great news gwen - hopefully by the end of the year - or sooner he will have both shoulders fixed and not be in pain.

how is your neck doing?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a bit of good news today....got a call from facility organizing DH's workman's comp issues. Was able to schedule his MRI for this Wed. at 6:50 a.m. Yeah, awful early but he's up by 5 at the latest anyway so might as well get it done. things are moving forward toward his treatment and that is wonderful!
> 
> Well, I'm off to knit. Will pop in again in a bit; always do.
> Everyone play nice, stay comfortable, and give yourselves a great big hug from me to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> When I first thought about the afghan and posted, even before I talked to Gwen, I thought how great it would be if as many of us as possible could contribute their squares to make something so special- just because we all joined in. It isn't a competition. Most afghans have lots of plain squares and some are more complicated -- It is like a round robin in quilting -- the value is who took the time to make a piece of this wonderful project.
> 
> I would like to see us send in the blocks - and not worry about whether they
> are 'good enough or original enough, or complicated enough'. that is what the afghan is about ' right?? It will be a one of a kind project and will mean something to everyone who contributes.
> 
> The person who wins it will have a wonderful example of the tea party - all kinds working and joining in together.
> 
> I really hate to see anyone worrying about whether their work is 'good ' enough-- every single one of us who contributes will send work that is definitely good enough - imagine the afghan - blocks from friends all over the world!!
> 
> So lets make it a celebration, not something that we lose sleep over worrying. Just think Julie - and the others who are concerned - this afghan will have squares from NEW ZEALAND - and Australia, and the UK and Canada and all over the US. that is what it is about . We would be so disappointed if someone didn't send a square because it isn't good enough. right Joy???


Gwen and I talked it through this morning, Shirley- I think my problems stem from other issues, that have been bogging me down.


----------



## iamsam

interesting way to fix eggs - I would have never thought of putting them in an egg roll wrap.

glad the scones were good.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, guess what? The Charlotte yarn is here a day early! Guess what I'm doing tonight?!


Good on you! as we put it down here! Can't wait to see it illustrated!


----------



## iamsam

you might have to settle on 8" on two sides and crochet the other two sides to make 8". just a thought --- sam



KateB said:


> These are lovely Gwennie and I quite agree there's a place for all of our squares on the afghan. I tried casting on one stitch then increasing at each end of every row....was it coming out as a square?....nope, more like a diamond shape....frogged it! :shock: Then I cast on the same number of stitches with the same wool and the same needles that I used for the thistle .......did it come out at 8 inches like the last one?.....nope, nearer 9! :roll: Back to the drawing board. Does anyone know how to do the diagonal ones and make it come out as a square?


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you for the explanation---I thought it was probably connected to the poet. Sounds like a truly Scottish menu! I just put a book on reserve at the library--Under the Wide and Starry Sky by Nancy Horan--a new novel about Robert Louis Stevenson and his American wife Fanny. It received good reviews...am looking forward to reading it. His story connects Scotland, France, America, Samoa--and probably other places I will find out about in the book...I have always enjoyed his poetry.


He is buried at Vailima up in the mountains from Apia- and is still revered in Samoa- known as 'Tusitala' the writer of tales (as opposed to Samoan Oral tradition) and did a lot of mediation work for Samoa as they emerged out of the wars following independence from Tonga.


----------



## iamsam

road trip --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> BFF will give me as many as I want! I just have to figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## iamsam

who is Robbie burns? --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sorry I'm late getting to post. Who celebrated Robbie Burns night?
> Trisha


----------



## 81brighteyes

Mr. Sam, You do realize that you cannot claim the birds as "dependants" even if they eat you out of house and home!!! Lovely to watch, but expensive little fellas. And no boots for your four footed children? Poor little guys!!! You will have to knit them coats and boots for next winter!!! [ 

the birds have found my feeders. think I will need to get another wild bird seed feeder - I have only one. there is a beautiful cardinal sitting out there now - the state bird of ohio.

re page 63

the four footed children continue to stick close inside - think sophie kitty was out maybe a hour and wanted back in - the snow is almost too deep for them to walk around easily.


----------



## iamsam

how does one address the haggis? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> He was a Scottish poet and his memory is celebrated on 25 January by a meal of haggis, tatties (potatoes) and neeps (turnips) all washed down with Scotch. The ccelebration iinvolves bagpipes and addressing the haggis.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> it really is a great sweater sorlenna - what was the problem with the bottom?
> 
> sam


I had it rolling as the neck and cuffs do but didn't like it, so I frogged and did garter stitch for the hem, and didn't like that either! Last I tried rib and we preferred that as it blends in rather well and doesn't roll.


----------



## iamsam

may we have a picture of the yarn?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey, guess what? The Charlotte yarn is here a day early! Guess what I'm doing tonight?!


----------



## 81brighteyes

PurpleFi said:


> He was a Scottish poet and his memory is celebrated on 25 January by a meal of haggis, tatties (potatoes) and neeps (turnips) all washed down with Scotch. The ccelebration iinvolves bagpipes and addressing the haggis.


re Page 62: Do they ever have Scottish eggs? I absolutely love them, but have never made them as I don't deep fry anything. They can't be found in the areas around where I live in Texas.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> may we have a picture of the yarn?
> 
> sam


I planned to do that when I am done with work and can find the camera. LOL Give me a couple hours.


----------



## iamsam

oh - that makes me wonder - I have a sweater done the same way except I did knit it to roll at the hem - wonder if I should have ribbed it. it isn't blocked yet so I could reknit it. will need to give it some thought --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I had it rolling as the neck and cuffs do but didn't like it, so I frogged and did garter stitch for the hem, and didn't like that either! Last I tried rib and we preferred that as it blends in rather well and doesn't roll.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I looked yesterday on Ravelry, I would like to make a square with the Praire lily (Sask. Flower ) or wild Rose(Alberta flower) or Maple leaf (Canada emblem) but didn't find a pattern yet. I may just have to do something else. I have made 4, 1 to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Today I was busy to keep sane, the teens went to school in some of the worst wind and blowing snow this winter. Only to get a call letting me know the buses all arrived safely at school. first time that has happened in all years we have been here.


Nice they let you know so you didn't have to worry


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Should be me shouting yes, but I'm afraid not.  However I was out for tea tonight with two pals and I did have a starter of haggis, neeps (no auto correct I don't mean beeps!) and tatties with a whiskey sauce, which was lovely. Traditionally it was only men who attended Burns' Nights, but that has changed over the years.


?neeps
Is hagis really good? It sounds awful


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> interesting way to fix eggs - I would have never thought of putting them in an egg roll wrap.
> 
> glad the scones were good.
> 
> sam


Sounds really good doesn't it.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate does this link help? I'm going to give it a go myself.
> http://buttonsandpickles.com/how-to-knit-a-diagonal-square/


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## KateB

ChrisEl said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the directions for knitting a square diagonally.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. Would you slip the first stitch using this method?
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Address to a Haggis

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye worthy o' a grace
As lang's my arm.

The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour dight,
An cut you up wi ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!

Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
The auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums.

Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect scunner,
Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner?

Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit;
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle.

Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis
Address to a Haggis Translation

Fair and full is your honest, jolly face,
Great chieftain of the sausage race!
Above them all you take your place,
Stomach, tripe, or intestines:
Well are you worthy of a grace
As long as my arm.

The groaning trencher there you fill,
Your buttocks like a distant hill,
Your pin would help to mend a mill
In time of need,
While through your pores the dews distill
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour wipe,
And cut you up with ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like any ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm steaming, rich!

Then spoon for spoon, the stretch and strive:
Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
Till all their well swollen bellies by-and-by
Are bent like drums;
Then old head of the table, most like to burst,
'The grace!' hums.

Is there that over his French ragout,
Or olio that would sicken a sow,
Or fricassee would make her vomit
With perfect disgust,
Looks down with sneering, scornful view
On such a dinner?

Poor devil! see him over his trash,
As feeble as a withered rush,
His thin legs a good whip-lash,
His fist a nut;
Through bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit.

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his ample fist a blade,
He'll make it whistle;
And legs, and arms, and heads will cut off
Like the heads of thistles.

You powers, who make mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill of fare,
Old Scotland wants no watery stuff,
That splashes in small wooden dishes;
But if you wish her grateful prayer,
Give her [Scotland] a Haggis!

Read about the life of a haggis.

back button


----------



## KateB

Well done Purple....just don't anybody ask me for a translation! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> And here are the directions for knitting a square diagonally.
> 
> Thanks Gwennie, I will give it a try. xx


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?neeps
> Is hagis really good? It sounds awful


Neeps (which auto-correct wants to make jeeps this time!) are turnips or swedes, boiled then mashed. Haggis is actually very tasty, if you can forget what it's made out of, kind of like a spicy sausage taste. It was originally a poor man's dish as it used the bits of the sheep that others didn't want.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Well done Purple....just don't anybody ask me for a translation! :lol:


Keep reading the translation is on there as well :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Neeps (which auto-correct wants to make jeeps this time!) are turnips or swedes, boiled then mashed. Haggis is actually very tasty, if you can forget what it's made out of, kind of like a spicy sausage taste. It was originally a poor man's dish as it used the bits of the sheep that others didn't want.


Being a vegetarian I like the veggie version. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

81brighteyes said:


> re Page 62: Do they ever have Scottish eggs? I absolutely love them, but have never made them as I don't deep fry anything. They can't be found in the areas around where I live in Texas.


No scotch eggs are not part of a Burns' Supper....I think Rabbie (please not Robbie! :roll: :lol: ) would turn in his grave if they were! I like them too, but, like you I have never made them, just bought them. We usually have them cold as part of a salad.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Keep reading the translation is on there as well :thumbup:


Sorry, missed that!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> oh - that makes me wonder - I have a sweater done the same way except I did knit it to roll at the hem - wonder if I should have ribbed it. it isn't blocked yet so I could reknit it. will need to give it some thought --- sam


It's personal preference, of course!


----------



## Designer1234

I just wanted to publicly thank Purple fi and all the members from here who joined her in her beading workshop. It was a winner -- thanks also to those from here who joined in. Wonderful work done on this tea party! 

It will, as do all of our workshops - remain in our archives on the workshop section (link always under my posts) thanks again Josephine!!!


----------



## ChrisEl

The mention of bagpipes in connections with the Burns' dinner reminded me of our former neighbor (now passed away) who played the bagpipes in a local group. He used to march up and down our short street practicing. There were some neighbors who were not very pleased by this but we always enjoyed it...we thought it added interest to the neighborhood...


----------



## Grannypeg

Sorlenna, please explain what a hodgepodge is?

Peggy



Sorlenna said:


> Rather than thank everyone individually (y'all are so kind with your comments, it would take up at least a whole page!), I will send out one big {{{HUG}}} in return for your comments on the hodgepodge.  It was quite easy, and it went pretty fast, all things considered, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted to publicly thank Purple fi and all the members from here who joined her in her beading workshop. It was a winner -- thanks also to those from here who joined in. Wonderful work done on this tea party!
> 
> It will, as do all of our workshops - remain in our archives on the workshop section (link always under my posts) thanks again Josephine!!!


Thanks Shirley, it was fun to do and now I'm off to bed. Night night xx


----------



## Grannypeg

Just like one would knit the dishcloth that begins with three stitches.



KateB said:


> Tr 9! :roll: Back to the drawing board. Does anyone know how to do the diagonal ones and make it come out as a square?


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> When I first thought about the afghan and posted, even before I talked to Gwen, I thought how great it would be if as many of us as possible could contribute their squares to make something so special- just because we all joined in. It isn't a competition. Most afghans have lots of plain squares and some are more complicated -- It is like a round robin in quilting -- the value is who took the time to make a piece of this wonderful project.
> 
> I would like to see us send in the blocks - and not worry about whether they
> are 'good enough or original enough, or complicated enough'. that is what the afghan is about ' right?? It will be a one of a kind project and will mean something to everyone who contributes.
> 
> The person who wins it will have a wonderful example of the tea party - all kinds working and joining in together.
> 
> I really hate to see anyone worrying about whether their work is 'good ' enough-- every single one of us who contributes will send work that is definitely good enough - imagine the afghan - blocks from friends all over the world!!
> 
> So lets make it a celebration, not something that we lose sleep over worrying. Just think Julie - and the others who are concerned - this afghan will have squares from NEW ZEALAND - and Australia, and the UK and Canada and all over the US. that is what it is about . We would be so disappointed if someone didn't send a square because it isn't good enough. right Joy???


Every square will be special...but, JULIE, remember, yours will be extra special because they're the only ones from NEw Zealand!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Grannypeg said:


> Sorlenna, please explain what a hodgepodge is?
> 
> Peggy


Hodgepodge is a word that means something put together from various bits and pieces.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Every square will be special...but, JULIE, remember, yours will be extra special because they're the only ones from NEw Zealand!
> Junek


June, you are good for the soul!


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> We did, Mr Ps mum was Scottish so we have to keep up the tradit ions. Even if I did have vegetarian haggis!!!!


I love vegetarian haggis!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've got 3 finished and one on the needles and one in my brain.


jheiens said:


> Yea!! I received 2 squares from Sandy in Washington State today. Now I have 4 and part of my second square in hand. Yea doe us!! We are getting there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've got 3 finished and one on the needles and one in my brain.


jheiens said:


> Yea!! I received 2 squares from Sandy in Washington State today. Now I have 4 and part of my second square in hand. Yea doe us!! We are getting there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Further to the discussion about children's books, DGD recommends Trudy Nicholson who writes another pony series (again a New Zealand author) Andy Griffiths who is Australian, and of course Harry Potter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes I would.


ChrisEl said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the directions for knitting a square diagonally.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. Would you slip the first stitch using this method?
Click to expand...


----------



## ptofValerie

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you for the explanation---I thought it was probably connected to the poet. Sounds like a truly Scottish menu! I just put a book on reserve at the library--Under the Wide and Starry Sky by Nancy Horan--a new novel about Robert Louis Stevenson and his American wife Fanny. It received good reviews...am looking forward to reading it. His story connects Scotland, France, America, Samoa--and probably other places I will find out about in the book...I have always enjoyed his poetry.


Robert Louis Stevenson was a member of the family that is famous for pioneering the building of lighthouses. There's a good book on that topic. 'The lighthouse Stevensons'!!


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> As a personal favor, I would appreciate you getting your weather in order before the Easter or Spring break holidays. There will be a volleyball tournament in your area and I don't want to be knee deep in snow..... (Though I love it... but you can keep the howling wind.) :roll: :roll:


Oh boy, Jynz, you and me both - LOL! -55 tonight (with the windchill and schools closed again tomorrow) is too cold for anyplace!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> June, you are good for the soul!


But, my dear Julie...it's very true!
JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

* ATTENTION!!!!*


----------



## Gweniepooh

* ATTENTION!!!!*

I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Oh boy, Jynz, you and me both - LOL! -55 tonight (with the windchill and schools closed again tomorrow) is too cold for anyplace!


I was just explaining this to my friend Audrey, who was concerned about temperatures too cold for human survival. Audrey popped by and we sat and knitted for a while. (with the doors open to cool the room down!)


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the hugs, Kate - they are badly needed at the moment.


Here is a hug from me Julie. I have had computer problems today or would have posted this sooner. My squares are simple, corner to corner and as near 8 inches as possible. As long as you have made one, that is all anyone needs. You have a lot of problems at the moment, and a lot to cope with. You need to take as much care of yourself as possible. We are here for you whether you feel like laughing or crying. Hugs from me and all who care for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> But, my dear Julie...it's very true!
> JK


They are American Acrylic, though- to get the worsted weight!


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations, Gwen! I know that is a huge relief.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


That is such good news- after such a long time of waiting!


----------



## ptofValerie

ChrisEl said:


> The mention of bagpipes in connections with the Burns' dinner reminded me of our former neighbor (now passed away) who played the bagpipes in a local group. He used to march up and down our short street practicing. There were some neighbors who were not very pleased by this but we always enjoyed it...we thought it added interest to the neighborhood...


In the early days of our marriage, my late beloved husband used to practice the bagpipe 'chanter' (the pipe that makes the tune) when lying in the bath. He hadn't warned me! The chanter wails!! A bit of a shock for a young bride!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


*WAHOO!!!* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Isn't that just great. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such good news- after such a long time of waiting!


A hug and a night-night kiss from me, Julie.


----------



## ptofValerie

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, Gwen! I know that is a huge relief.


Good night Pammie dear and also dear kind Sorlenna. Hugs for you both.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Here is a hug from me Julie. I have had computer problems today or would have posted this sooner. My squares are simple, corner to corner and as near 8 inches as possible. As long as you have made one, that is all anyone needs. You have a lot of problems at the moment, and a lot to cope with. You need to take as much care of yourself as possible. We are here for you whether you feel like laughing or crying. Hugs from me and all who care for you.


Thank you for that hug, Martina! I have my five squares in a pile, I tried to block them but they are rolling and curling, and may just have to go in the post as they are.
I found a suitable card for Rick with an indirect reference to that lovely verse about the footsteps in the sand- when the man thought he walked alone and Christ points out that that was when he carried him. Forget the exact quote. But will get that in tomorrow's post.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> A hug and a night-night kiss from me, Julie.


Sleep tight, Valerie. My friend Audrey wants to read 'The Making of Ireland's Landscape' too. So we will organise a request for her!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gwenie - How wonderful. I am so happy for you.



Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The yarn is perfect. Thank you so much for doing this.


Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you to everyone that has been so supportive and in prayer about the disability. I feel as if the weight of the world has been lifted from my shoulders. Knowing how many of you were in agreement with my prayers has been so strengthening. You are truly my family. Thank you from the deepest depth of my heart.


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to everyone that has been so supportive and in prayer about the disability. I feel as if the weight of the world has been lifted from my shoulders. Knowing how many of you were in agreement with my prayers has been so strengthening. You are truly my family. Thank you from the deepest depth of my heart.


So glad you were able to get the benefit that you deserve. It is why it is there. We should all now remember to say a prayer of thanks, too.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to everyone that has been so supportive and in prayer about the disability. I feel as if the weight of the world has been lifted from my shoulders. Knowing how many of you were in agreement with my prayers has been so strengthening. You are truly my family. Thank you from the deepest depth of my heart.


I am so excited for you. This is great news. Now the shoulder won't hurt so much since the weight of the world has been removed from them!!!!!! Now we need to get the power of prayers going for your DH's shoulders to get healed.


----------



## Railyn

Celebration time! What wonderful news!!!


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just explaining this to my friend Audrey, who was concerned about temperatures too cold for human survival. Audrey popped by and we sat and knitted for a while. (with the doors open to cool the room down!)


No doors opened here. I opened mine this morning and a bunch of snow fell off of the door into my hallway. Snow was covering my entire door this morning. I could not even see my steps so I carefully shoveled the entry to find my steps. I did not want to fall into the big drifts of snow. Then I proceeded to clear around my car as well as uncover the car. We got over a foot of snow overnight and strong winds to create massive drifts. I did make it to work this morning even though the roads weren't plowed until I got to the last road where works is. Good thing I left very early in the morning.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I make Scottish eggs often a bit of work but worth it. With the last name (maiden name) Sutherland; a lot of Scottish stuff has happened in my life.
Trisha



81brighteyes said:


> re Page 62: Do they ever have Scottish eggs? I absolutely love them, but have never made them as I don't deep fry anything. They can't be found in the areas around where I live in Texas.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I rarely click twice either Angora1....my computer just is "chatty"....LOLOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> No doors opened here. I opened mine this morning and a bunch of snow fell off of the door into my hallway. Snow was covering my entire door this morning. I could not even see my steps so I carefully shoveled the entry to find my steps. I did not want to fall into the big drifts of snow. Then I proceeded to clear around my car as well as uncover the car. We got over a foot of snow overnight and strong winds to create massive drifts. I did make it to work this morning even though the roads weren't plowed until I got to the last road where works is. Good thing I left very early in the morning.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Be careful out there. Goodness.


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Fabulous, fabulous news! You must feel so relieve.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I'm so happy for you. What a load off your shoulders. I looks as if things are making a little turn around for you
Trisha

.


Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna love the sweater!


----------



## ChrisEl

ptofValerie said:


> Robert Louis Stevenson was a member of the family that is famous for pioneering the building of lighthouses. There's a good book on that topic. 'The lighthouse Stevensons'!!


Will have to look for that book. Sounds interesting.


----------



## ChrisEl

Wonderful news!


----------



## martina

I have finished my squares and will try to post a picture. I think we all need to remember that it is a gift for friends and not a competition, like making a meal for friends not entering masterchef!


----------



## purl2diva

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Congratulations. I'm so happy for you. That will be a load off your shoulders. My DDIL is still waiting to hear. I hope her results are the same as yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right! And...he goes Wed. morning for an MRI on his left shoulder and then to see the surgeon.



pacer said:


> I am so excited for you. This is great news. Now the shoulder won't hurt so much since the weight of the world has been removed from them!!!!!!  Now we need to get the power of prayers going for your DH's shoulders to get healed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

martina said:


> I have finished my squares and will try to post a picture. I think we all need to remember that it is a gift for friends and not a competition, like making a meal for friends not entering masterchef!


 :thumbup: Good way to put it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will be praying for your DDIL. Would you give me her first name so I can be specific in prayer?


purl2diva said:


> Congratulations. I'm so happy for you. That will be a load off your shoulders. My DDIL is still waiting to hear. I hope her results are the same as yours.


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord, well, he's been watching the weather channel all weekend, and he kept saying, OH Great! He's got to go pick up a load close by then head up, it will put him getting there a little later than normal, so I'm with you on hoping it's not too bad when he gets there. I think though, that he's just happy he's not heading up to the Canadian border in North Dakota again. lol
> Stay safe heading to and from work, it always helps when there are less people on the roads, bumper to bumper traffic in bad weather is not one of the places I enjoy being in any way.


Major highways on the southwest side of the state are shut down. We have received calls this evening explaining the protocol for tomorrow's workday as it has already been stated that some people will not be able to travel the roads needed to get to work in the morning. I saw a posting advising people to stay off of I 94 until Thursday. Good thing I know many routes to work and can avoid the interstate. It was a nightmare for people getting to work today and getting home afterwards. Let us know that your David makes it safely here and back to your home. The roads are ugly out this way right now. I will be heading to bed soon so that I can attempt to make it into work in the morning. Snow drifts have been promised to us as well as new snow. Life is an adventure so I will see what my adventure will be tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Be safe above all else Mary!


pacer said:


> Major highways on the southwest side of the state are shut down. We have received calls this evening explaining the protocol for tomorrow's workday as it has already been stated that some people will not be able to travel the roads needed to get to work in the morning. I saw a posting advising people to stay off of I 94 until Thursday. Good thing I know many routes to work and can avoid the interstate. It was a nightmare for people getting to work today and getting home afterwards. Let us know that your David makes it safely here and back to your home. The roads are ugly out this way right now. I will be heading to bed soon so that I can attempt to make it into work in the morning. Snow drifts have been promised to us as well as new snow. Life is an adventure so I will see what my adventure will be tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Be safe above all else Mary!


pacer said:


> Major highways on the southwest side of the state are shut down. We have received calls this evening explaining the protocol for tomorrow's workday as it has already been stated that some people will not be able to travel the roads needed to get to work in the morning. I saw a posting advising people to stay off of I 94 until Thursday. Good thing I know many routes to work and can avoid the interstate. It was a nightmare for people getting to work today and getting home afterwards. Let us know that your David makes it safely here and back to your home. The roads are ugly out this way right now. I will be heading to bed soon so that I can attempt to make it into work in the morning. Snow drifts have been promised to us as well as new snow. Life is an adventure so I will see what my adventure will be tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> If your tennis rackets are anything like the ones we have (snow skis also) -- the kids even think they're antiques and not worth hanging onto because the technology has changed so much in the newer equipment. I've been tempted to just paint them and put them on the side of the shed as decorations (aka June's sister's skates & sled).


Now that is a thought. I'm already painting tires and shutters for the backyard.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Great news!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> It would have to be a big bag---those portable phone where HUGE! I have a whole drawer full of miscellaneous cables...I just know that if/when I throw them out, we'll be looking for one...we wouldn't know which went where anyway---so I've just talked myself into one completely empty drawer!! Woo Hoo--can fill it with sock yarn!


1-2-3 let's pitch together.... Our first cell phone was actually in a Haliburton case... It looked like we were toting around a traveling liquor case... but that sucker would work in the 4th level down parking garage...


----------



## Grannypeg

The weather up here remains cold and very unsettled.
Once again had to cancel a trip to Ottawa (100 miles one way) for a doctor's appointment. We were having high gusts of wind with a bit of snow causing drifting and white outs. Some roads were closed. We are on a side road and it was pretty much all ice. Tonight we have a temperature of -26C with the wind it will feel ore like -39 and blowing and gusting snow overnight.

Really is a very weird winter.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, so very happy for you. 
I Watercolored today. May even take pix for you. Not that they are that good but you can follow my process/progress.
Maya and I had our hour walk. Obviously need to add some obedience. She broke a sit command at 2.5 min. She will come and heel nicely. But think stay is an important command so will work with her on walks and in house. Want her to stay at least 5 min. With me out of sight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I've been cleaning house today. No choice, I couldn't take it any longer. Got behind on the piles of mail and things do seem to stack up since I am living in the family room and the small guest bathroom is my bathroom. Mind you, I'm not suffering as I love my family room and so does DH. Wake up and the kitchen is right there for coffee, but things do tend to pile up and I needed to get through and organize. It feels so good. :thumbup: More to do tomorrow but since energy isn't high right now, just glad to be getting things done.

Wow, did I ever miss a lot...
Julie...So sorry you are having down days. I have too but I don't have any reasons like you do. I think Charlotte has brought a lot of things to the forefront for all of us. I do hope our virtual hugs help. Bushels of hugs for you.

Gwen...Yippee!!!! I'm going to do a happy dance for you dear. That is so wonderful that DH got his MRI scheduled already for Wed., and then you got approved for disability. Making me happy. :-D :-D :-D 

Love the afghan squares. Saw Kate's and Rookie's and wonder if I missed any? I need to get some acrylic yarn so I can get started. I'm hoping when I go to start I can get some tips from all of you. 

Sorlenna, what a lovely sweater. You have the patience of a saint doing the hem over and over like that. It is something I'm sure one must develop in order to design patterns. Bravo.....makes me glad you have a little cold weather so you can wear some of the beautiful knit things you make, although from your Ravelry page I see you do have some lovely cooler day knits too. 

All of you in those ungodly cold temperatures and horrible roads, please stay safe. I can't believe how cold it is in some of the states. We are cold here but not -35 or colder with wind chill factored in like some of you.

Drove to a medical supply place to buy a brace as they were open till 2 pm but got there and they had changed their hrs. from what was posted on the internet by putting a 1 in front of the 2, so they were closed. Bought a brace for my knee at Walgreens and now it won't stay up. Bought a lighter one that will stay up but it isn't enough support. Looks like another trip to the medical supply store.:roll: My goal is to be able to get up to the shower and still be able to walk the next day after doing the stairs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If this works it is sure a lot cheaper than one of those chair lifts and my pride won't be quite as hurt.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> remind me what happened at the convention.
> 
> sam


Among other things, the microphones were turned off when the debate was at it's hottest and so we could not hear what people were trying to say. Mayor Daley, Hubert Humphrey and the old Democrats ran a tight ship and did not want to hear the other side.. There were riots in the park, one that we missed by a half hour with our one year old in tow.... War protests, civil rights issues, women's liberation... so many hot topics and the hippies against "The Establishment" It just was a complete travesty of justice, freedom of speech and the American way.... (Not being political.. just telling it like it was... because I was there.) The riots were such that my MIL's cleaning lady could not get out of the city for some time and would not allow us to drive her home once she did make it out to the burbs.... Many, many years later, it was declared a "police riot" with the police overreacting. Daley wanted to lock down the city.

Do you remember Creedance Clearwater Revival" The song "Just got back from Illinois, shut the back door, Oh boy........." was about the convention.


----------



## sassafras123

homework


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so very happy for you.
> I Watercolored today. May even take pix for you. Not that they are that good but you can follow my process/progress.
> Maya and I had our hour walk. Obviously need to add some obedience. She broke a sit command at 2.5 min. She will come and heel nicely. But think stay is an important command so will work with her on walks and in house. Want her to stay at least 5 min. With me out of sight.


So glad to hear your earlier post that you had fun in watercolor class. Bravo to you for challenging yourself and sticking with it even though you feel like you are the only beginner. That is courage!!! Your health is so much better and so glad you are able to stay so fit. That is important for us knitters as many of us sit way too much. Wow, that is fantastic that you will have Maya trained for 5 min. without being in sight. That is a good dog and I'm sure you will accomplish it soon as she sounds like a very smart dog too. When I was writing this you hadn't posted your watercolors yet, but my response is further down.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Another answered prayer, praise God for the blessing. I am so happy for you,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Love, love, love your watercolors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just fabulous. Almost enough coffee for all of KAP. LOL
Wow, I'm just blown away.


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> ....and all the boxes of old photographs that will get put into an album one day!


Can you name this relative? I seem to have inherited my husband's grandmother's and my grandmother's pictures and on down the line. I'll be lucky to split up my pictures between the two girls. (At least the grand's won't have that problem... Everyone seems to store them on the internet these days....)


----------



## Grannypeg

Very nice Sassafras. Love your work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...off my soap box on this topic and while I'm at it I will not apologize or complain about my gwenies again (or certainly try not to except in poking fun at myself)...how annoying I've been and I love that something is named after me and makes someone laugh/smile. ROLF Makes me feel part of our family.


When we call it a Gwenie, we do so with love. It truly does feel affectionate. So glad you are loving and kind that we do that because you are so special to us. Oh my, now I really do need to get off of here. If I don't get things put where they need to go we could have a few things go bump in the night. :shock:

Hugs to all. I feel so good seeing Sassafrass's watercolors. Can't wait to see Sorlenna's Charlotte yarn. Maybe I should look for that before I sign off. Missed a lot of pages, so sorry if I missed commenting on something important.....


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, bless you, you are my cheering on angel. Thank you. It is still scarey but I'm having fun at home with no one looking at me it feels like play. And play is something I want in my life on a daily basis. Play on walk, on jog, with learning new skills, obedience training, throwing ball, ukulele. It's all good.
Saw My Fair Lady last night. Grand.
I am so sorry your knee is so bad you have to sleep downstairs, and can't get a good brace. Prayers for healing.
Love you sister of my heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


The pictures are there and it is beautiful Sorlenna :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely choice.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Looks delicious!
> Jk


Thank you Seth said they were yummy. He had to taste everything.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, bless you, you are my cheering on angel. Thank you. It is still scarey but I'm having fun at home with no one looking at me it feels like play. And play is something I want in my life on a daily basis. Play on walk, on jog, with learning new skills, obedience training, throwing ball, ukulele. It's all good.
> Saw My Fair Lady last night. Grand.
> I am so sorry your knee is so bad you have to sleep downstairs, and can't get a good brace. Prayers for healing.
> Love you sister of my heart.


Thanks dear. I have a very good quality hide-a-bed that I got after DH and I tried sleeping on the couches a few years ago. Since I have a bad back we got the best hide-a-bed we could and we just leave it open unless we have company, so now I have a fireplace and just seconds from the kitchen. Actually love it if I could just have my bathroom with the shower down here and a closet. Perhaps I could wiggle my nose and bring the upstairs down. How I wish I had gotten a ranch, but who knew......You make me so happy with all the joy you are bringing into your life. We should all do as you do with bringing joy into our lives!!! I celebrate your joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My new goal after your post is to do something that gives me joy every day.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I understand your problem, DH and I have had to cancel and re schedule Drs. appointments in London The drive from the Ipperwash area to London just wasn't going to happen. DH has injured his left hand and it appears two tendons which make the two middle fingers work may have been severed. This looks as if it will mean a referral to the surgeon. Oddly the surgeon has become quite a friend of ours. In the last five years, she has removed huge lumps and tumors from under my arms' done carpel tunnel surgery on both my DML's wrists and reconstructed my hand and arm after a cat attack and infection. Now this. I joke with her that I am sending her kids to pretty expensive schools.(Actually all of this has been covered by Government health care, so glad we have Canadian health care). I sure would give up the Canadian winters though.



Grannypeg said:


> The weather up here remains cold and very unsettled.
> Once again had to cancel a trip to Ottawa (100 miles one way) for a doctor's appointment. We were having high gusts of wind with a bit of snow causing drifting and white outs. Some roads were closed. We are on a side road and it was pretty much all ice. Tonight we have a temperature of -26C with the wind it will feel ore like -39 and blowing and gusting snow overnight.
> 
> Really is a very weird winter.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


That is a beautiful, soft colour!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove, so sorry to hear about DH's injury. That sounds pretty serious. Healing wishes coming his way and so glad you have a surgeon that you trust and like. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> The correct term now is climate change- my understanding is that while overall temperatures around the world are rising some places are having extra cold as a result of the changes.
> But global warming is not a difficult concept for me- we sure break more heat records than we used to. Our winters are also warmer than they used to be.


I understand it as well. The last 3-4 years in Texas have been quite different from when we first moved here... I could not stand the long run of high temps that you have to endure though.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> This morning I am off to a gentle yoga class, which I love...very easy exercises but I always feel great afterward. I am feeling a little housebound so this outing should help.


Can't wait to get back to yoga... I think I will actually be able to lay on stomach in another couple weeks.... It does make me feel better and also is very calming.... We did chair yoga at the Cancer Center when I was in chemo and it was a very popular class...


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen so happy for your news!

Sorlenna love the Charlotte yarn.

Purl2diva keeping your daughter in prayers for a quick positive response!


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> Caren, I think I would like to make reservations for breakfast at your house for the rest of my life.


Breakfast is not always like this mornings, some times it is a full english breakfast, or just a green shake.


----------



## purl2diva

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be praying for your DDIL. Would you give me her first name so I can be specific in prayer?


Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> No doors opened here. I opened mine this morning and a bunch of snow fell off of the door into my hallway. Snow was covering my entire door this morning. I could not even see my steps so I carefully shoveled the entry to find my steps. I did not want to fall into the big drifts of snow. Then I proceeded to clear around my car as well as uncover the car. We got over a foot of snow overnight and strong winds to create massive drifts. I did make it to work this morning even though the roads weren't plowed until I got to the last road where works is. Good thing I left very early in the morning.


I was sure someone would be aware of the contrast! Glad you got safely to work! It is a very pleasant not quite 24 C with a slight breeze. But do remember that when you are all talking of air conditioning, no cooking, your tomatoes and other crops- I will be coping with grey days, rain, occasional hail, and temperatures down to 1 or possibly -3 C , and the short days of winter. Already one notices the day's drawing in. I am so glad we don't get extremes of weather here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, David is on the road, and I'm actually up before 9am. lol
> For Julie and everyone else...


Those are the CUTEST Kitties..... and hugs are always welcome.....


----------



## Pup lover

Kate my diagonal knit square is

Cast on 5
Knit one row
K2 yo K to end Repeat until half as big as you want the square

K1 K2tog yo K2tog K to end
Repeat until 5 stitches left then bind off


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, what a lovely sweater. You have the patience of a saint doing the hem over and over like that. It is something I'm sure one must develop in order to design patterns. Bravo.....makes me glad you have a little cold weather so you can wear some of the beautiful knit things you make, although from your Ravelry page I see you do have some lovely cooler day knits too.


You are so sweet to say so, as always. 

Sassafras, you're inspiring me to get out my art materials again a soon as i get a chance...


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I have finished my squares and will try to post a picture. I think we all need to remember that it is a gift for friends and not a competition, like making a meal for friends not entering masterchef!


Thanks for the reminder! I did for one brief moment consider blowing my retirement savings on a return ticket to LA but I think I would not have been able to reach Defiance.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so very happy for you.
> I Watercolored today. May even take pix for you. Not that they are that good but you can follow my process/progress.
> Maya and I had our hour walk. Obviously need to add some obedience. She broke a sit command at 2.5 min. She will come and heel nicely. But think stay is an important command so will work with her on walks and in house. Want her to stay at least 5 min. With me out of sight.


I would love to see your work,looking forward to you sharing :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so very happy for you.
> I Watercolored today. May even take pix for you. Not that they are that good but you can follow my process/progress.
> Maya and I had our hour walk. Obviously need to add some obedience. She broke a sit command at 2.5 min. She will come and heel nicely. But think stay is an important command so will work with her on walks and in house. Want her to stay at least 5 min. With me out of sight.


Ringo is good at stay- but very different circumstances, for him. He was overjoyed to have a visitor who welcomed him, today. Have not tried 'stay', when I am out of sight however- the need has never arisen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


My RA affected my muscles and also energy. Can be quite painful. Prayers for her. I am doing great considering they diagnosed me in my early 20's and am now almost in my 70's. Mine doesn't show so much outwardly so it is hard for even family members to understand. So sorry to hear about the COPD. She has you on her side and understanding is so important. It will mean a lot to her, I know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, so thrilled that you are almost ready for yoga again. :thumbup: That really puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> homework


Oh my, that is lovely, the colors are lovely and the detail is awesome flowers, and leaves on the table, my my , you are good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- I certainly won't bore you with a long rehearsal of what has been happening- but my husband has in effect been 'kidnapped' by some of his sister's children who live in Australia- and I lack the funds to do anything to resolve the situation- and am not prepared to move to Australia, largely because I know I could not cope with the very high temperatures- but it means life is very lonely. Circumstances have ended up with my being almost as far away from my daughter and grandchildren as it is possible to be within New Zealand, so I don't get to see them very often either. Thank goodness for telephone contact at least.
> 
> Edit: Fale has developed a form of dementia.


Julie.... I am so very sorry that Fale has dementia. It is going to make your sparse contact even harder.... I so wish you were able to talk to him more often so that his memory would be jogged. It is HARD to be alone.... but you are a very strong and capable woman and have survived some very difficult things in your life. You WILL make the best of this situation as well... but we are always here to listen or send a hug.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Wow, did I ever miss a lot...
> Julie...So sorry you are having down days. I have too but I don't have any reasons like you do. I think Charlotte has brought a lot of things to the forefront for all of us. I do hope our virtual hugs help. Bushels of hugs for you.
> ...
> Love the afghan squares. Saw Kate's and Rookie's and wonder if I missed any? I need to get some acrylic yarn so I can get started. I'm hoping when I go to start I can get some tips from all of you...
> 
> ... Bought a brace for my knee at Walgreens and now it won't stay up. Bought a lighter one that will stay up but it isn't enough support. Looks like another trip to the medical supply store.:roll: My goal is to be able to get up to the shower and still be able to walk the next day after doing the stairs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If this works it is sure a lot cheaper than one of those chair lifts and my pride won't be quite as hurt.


Thanks for the hugs Angora- no particular reason why I should be down more than usual- other than the constrictions of my budget- got caught on the hop with my books I have on layby having to be paid off faster than in the original contract- down an unexpected $17- but I have food for Ringo- he just won't have dog biscuits as I had hoped, and won't next fortnight either because that was all the time I was able to bargain. I have just enough to get the ball of yarn I hope will still be available, and possibly a few extras- but it will be a strict diet to cope. 'Coffee' had better be one a day, now that I have got used to drinking water. 
Gwen did post a couple of squares that she has knitted. I expect you will produce something fantastic. But I am taking Martina's words to heart- mine are the simple recipe cooked for friends not the piece de resistance of the Master Chef, intended to impress.
I do hope you are able to sort out the brace for your knee- is this the on going damage from the fall you took?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> homework


your drawing is quite substantial- the mugs sit well on the paper- not as simple as it might seem- I agree with someone else's comment your colours are lovely- Well done!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo was so concerned when I was weeping a while ago- but I reassured him that he too misses Fale.


You are never alone when you have a true and faithful companion like Ringo....He loves you unconditionally and is completely dependent on you.... so you two will weather this storm together.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


Do you NEVER rest? Love tangerine.... a bit more tang...


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


It is the osteo arthritis that affects the bones- I have both forms- fortunately not seriously.


----------



## Patches39

purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


Praying as you speak,


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for you. Has anyone heard of teething booties? I got a pattern a few years ago when I ordered from the Cusom Woolen Mill in Carstairs, Alberta. It is just a basic slipper patter, garter stiched back & ribbed toe but made in wool with thrums in the sole. The poem that goes with it says put damp cotton socks on fussy teething baby & put these over & baby will sleep. I made some for GD but don't think they were ever worn. If they work it would be a simple add on to baby gift.
> 
> I finished a book last night, Those in Peril by Wilbur Smith about kidnapping by Somali pirates, vey good story for thse who like thrillers.
> Will have to look at the local librairy for more Tony Hillerman books, have read a few but not lately, forgot about him until mentioned here recently.


I've never heard of teething booties but I think you could look up thrummed mittens or something to refresh your memory on thrumming and then just do that to the sole of any bootie pattern..

I'm starting the Anne Hillerman book tonight. She is making Chee's wife a little more of a player. She said she and her dad never really discussed her taking over the characters but that he taught her to write so they should have similar styles.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie.... I am so very sorry that Fale has dementia. It is going to make your sparse contact even harder.... I so wish you were able to talk to him more often so that his memory would be jogged. It is HARD to be alone.... but you are a very strong and capable woman and have survived some very difficult things in your life. You WILL make the best of this situation as well... but we are always here to listen or send a hug.


Thanks Jynx! Unfortunately he thinks I am being lazy and not walking over to see him. He does not remember the 3 to 3 1/2 hour plane flight. Nor remember that on my own it is so much harder to put money aside. 
I will find out Thursday, I hope, what, if any, legal redress there may be. My suspicion however is that it will be unaffordable, and will only polarise the situation beyond what it is now. I do appreciate being able to extend a hand when I am feeling low, and virtual hugs are a lot better than no hugs at all.


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


Purl - I had a cousin who got rheumatoid arthritis when she was l2 years old -died at 39 - couldn't even push the hair out of her face for the last 5 years- that was about 65 years ago and she suffered terribly. little was known then. It is such a dreadful disease.I was reading up on it again as another friends daughter has it - still not that much known. My prayers are with her . COPD on top of that -some people get soo much!

You are in my thoughts and Prayers too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the hugs Angora- no particular reason why I should be down more than usual- other than the constrictions of my budget- got caught on the hop with my books I have on layby having to be paid off faster than in the original contract- down an unexpected $17- but I have food for Ringo- he just won't have dog biscuits as I had hoped, and won't next fortnight either because that was all the time I was able to bargain. I have just enough to get the ball of yarn I hope will still be available, and possibly a few extras- but it will be a strict diet to cope. 'Coffee' had better be one a day, now that I have got used to drinking water.
> Gwen did post a couple of squares that she has knitted. I expect you will produce something fantastic. But I am taking Martina's words to heart- mine are the simple recipe cooked for friends not the piece de resistance of the Master Chef, intended to impress.
> I do hope you are able to sort out the brace for your knee- is this the on going damage from the fall you took?


Have had trouble for years but let's put it this way, the fall didn't help anything. LOL The pain used to be much worse and I could hardly walk, so I really can't complain when I thought I would be in a wheel chair by now. I'm very thankful, but most of us learn to live with pain in one way or another.

Constriction of the budget brings the best to their knees. With so many in family out of work or with jobs that barely pay and friends not making enough to live on & would have been homeless were it not for friends and family, it puts a strain on everyone. Is there any chance your family would help you. It seems to be a time when families have to pull together? It probably is harder when it is brothers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> You are never alone when you have a true and faithful companion like Ringo....He loves you unconditionally and is completely dependent on you.... so you two will weather this storm together.


My friend Audrey who visited today was most impressed that Ringo 'came' when she called him- he had headed out to survey the back fence. Her comment was that he is a very intelligent dog. He is an ongoing legacy from my parents- who were both very fond of the corgi. He sees his task in life as being my defence. I really value his sharp ears. And it is good that he is enjoying this summer more than last


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Have had trouble for years but let's put it this way, the fall didn't help anything. LOL The pain used to be much worse and I could hardly walk, so I really can't complain when I thought I would be in a wheel chair by now. I'm very thankful, but most of us learn to live with pain in one way or another.


How are things working out now the tooth problem has been diagnosed? Thinking of things I must check how Tessa is coping- pain seems to be the lot of so many.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> homework


YOur colors are bright and translucent so you put just the right amount on, the perspective is good -- very good job - Just remember all those experienced water colorists started once too. I think you are doing very very well.

I taught oils, acrylics and watercolor over the years - watercolor is known to be the most difficult. So my dear . just hang in there and keep on practicing it will be fun. don't be afraid to try different things on your own. I bought two paper books when I was learning -- one that i did my classe projects and homework. The other I 'fooled around with washes, (putting water on paper and dropping color into it - different strenghts and different colors and allowing them to run together/ Ir is a wonderful medium. Try to buy the best paper you can afford -- it is half the battle. Oh, I wish I could go down and paint in the desert with you.

I have been teaching the lady upstairs to watercolor - once she started to relax she has improved immensely. Please keep on posting your pictures. have fun -- that is the main thing. I didn't teach any painting 'by the book' I always feel that people should learn about how to do washes, on pencilled or even traced pencil pictures and learn how the color mixed with water works. soooo fun.

pm me with your email addy and I will send you some of the information I sent the other ladies-as drawing can work for art quilts as well as watercolor, oils or any art type. - I have some good ones that I used in my painting classes. tree shapes, how to draw flowers, how to draw buildings etc. if you would like some, let me know.

The scenes are not your area but more ours but you might have fun with them. it is good to buy an art pen and if you are interested in some watercolor and pen it works well.

Another thing is to buy sets of cards and envelopes - and sketch little scenes in your watercolor paper and paint them lightly.

I don't want to interfere with your classes but the drawing ideas wouldn't do so. As I said above- if you have two pads of water color paper use one to 'fool around with - doing the things that you enjoy - the other is more structured for your class.


----------



## pammie1234

I hope all of you that are in this terrible snowstorm are staying in and staying warm. It is so hard to be stuck in the house, especially if the kids are off school. It is cold here, but the roads are clear! It is getting hard with the kids not having recess. They are not allowed to go outside unless the temperature is 45 F. I think that is the magic number, because we haven't gone out when it was 40 F.

Julie, I hope you will be feeling better soon. I'm glad you have Ringo. Our fur babies always make things better.

Tonight I was cleaning out my email on an account that I never use, and after I deleted it, I noticed that it deleted it on my phone and iPad. I'm sure there wasn't much of importance, but I can't really be sure. I called Apple and ATT, but no luck. I guess if that is the worse thing that happens this week, I'll be ok!

Off to bed. I feel tired and just ready to snuggle in my bed with my babies! Hugs to all! Good night!


----------



## EJS

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Doing the happy dance with you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I am having a quiet afternoon! Thank goodness. I am way behind on here so I dont really know much news. It is a dreadful day here... 35c at 10.30am and is now just going for 40c and very windy. Mum has her air con on so it is very comfortable over there for her. Back to reading....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked yesterday on Ravelry, I would like to make a square with the Praire lily (Sask. Flower ) or wild Rose(Alberta flower) or Maple leaf (Canada emblem) but didn't find a pattern yet. I may just have to do something else. I have made 4, 1 to go.


I received one from a KP friend in Canada that had the Maple Leaf.... have you checked out some o the dishcloth sites or done a search? I could ask her where she found the pattern.


----------



## iamsam

great poem purplefi - does someone recite this over the haggis? or is this in celebration of something.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Address to a Haggis


----------



## iamsam

sorry - I misread - I will remember - rabbie --- sam



KateB said:


> No scotch eggs are not part of a Burns' Supper....I think Rabbie (please not Robbie! :roll: :lol: ) would turn in his grave if they were! I like them too, but, like you I have never made them, just bought them. We usually have them cold as part of a salad.


----------



## iamsam

and I thought our -13° was bad - I would definitely not be going out Kathy even if I was out of beer. lol --- sam



gottastch said:


> Oh boy, Jynz, you and me both - LOL! -55 tonight (with the windchill and schools closed again tomorrow) is too cold for anyplace!


----------



## iamsam

good news gwen - god is good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely color sorlenna - it will make a beautiful charlotte.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


----------



## iamsam

personally I think that is going above and beyond a sense of duty - they really should pay you hazardous pay for what you need to do to get there. --- sam



pacer said:


> No doors opened here. I opened mine this morning and a bunch of snow fell off of the door into my hallway. Snow was covering my entire door this morning. I could not even see my steps so I carefully shoveled the entry to find my steps. I did not want to fall into the big drifts of snow. Then I proceeded to clear around my car as well as uncover the car. We got over a foot of snow overnight and strong winds to create massive drifts. I did make it to work this morning even though the roads weren't plowed until I got to the last road where works is. Good thing I left very early in the morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> The mention of bagpipes in connections with the Burns' dinner reminded me of our former neighbor (now passed away) who played the bagpipes in a local group. He used to march up and down our short street practicing. There were some neighbors who were not very pleased by this but we always enjoyed it...we thought it added interest to the neighborhood...


We had a friend in Chicago who played the pipes... His baby actually would go to sleep to that sound... I guess it is all what you come to know. I love them myself and used to go to The Stockyards for a good Irish/Scottish celebration once a year.


----------



## iamsam

and they weren't light to carry --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> 1-2-3 let's pitch together.... Our first cell phone was actually in a Haliburton case... It looked like we were toting around a traveling liquor case... but that sucker would work in the 4th level down parking garage...


----------



## Spider

I love your water colors , you are really doing wonderful for a beginner. I can't draw stick people. 
Love the yarn, it will be so pretty knitted.
Gwen, congratulations so happy for you!!!! What a worry gone for you. Pray your husband can get the pain lifted from him.
Angora, I hope you can find a brace that works and get the strength needed.
Julie, hugs and I feel so bad for you. Any word on Fale at all?
Well, a weather update from central Minnesota. We have about 29 inches this winter so far. Some has melted down a little. We are having terrible cold. We should be around 20 above but way below that and wind blows all the time.
But other wise the days go by.
Prayers for DH again please, has maybe two good opportunities coming up and maybe an interview next week. Thanks for support and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

now I remember - I don't think they have hosted another one.

sam

or have they?



Dreamweaver said:


> Among other things, the microphones were turned off when the debate was at it's hottest and so we could not hear what people were trying to say. Mayor Daley, Hubert Humphrey and the old Democrats ran a tight ship and did not want to hear the other side.. There were riots in the park, one that we missed by a half hour with our one year old in tow.... War protests, civil rights issues, women's liberation... so many hot topics and the hippies against "The Establishment" It just was a complete travesty of justice, freedom of speech and the American way.... (Not being political.. just telling it like it was... because I was there.) The riots were such that my MIL's cleaning lady could not get out of the city for some time and would not allow us to drive her home once she did make it out to the burbs.... Many, many years later, it was declared a "police riot" with the police overreacting. Daley wanted to lock down the city.
> 
> Do you remember Creedance Clearwater Revival" The song "Just got back from Illinois, shut the back door, Oh boy........." was about the convention.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


FRABJOUS DAY!!!! KALOU KALAY...... That is wonderful news... Now, if you can just get DH's shoulders fixed.....


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely joy - I love the colors you chose --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> homework


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> Congratulations. I'm so happy for you. That will be a load off your shoulders. My DDIL is still waiting to hear. I hope her results are the same as yours.


Wonderful Gwen, I am so please life will settle down for you. soon your husband will get his shoulder fixed and you will find life so much less stressful. I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


Great color. I really like their yarn.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that hug, Martina! I have my five squares in a pile, I tried to block them but they are rolling and curling, and may just have to go in the post as they are.
> I found a suitable card for Rick with an indirect reference to that lovely verse about the footsteps in the sand- when the man thought he walked alone and Christ points out that that was when he carried him. Forget the exact quote. But will get that in tomorrow's post.


Julie, the normal rolling of knitted acrylic yarns will be my problem, not yours. Besides, it will not roll once connected to its neighbors. The slip stitch or single crochet edge stitches will be a big help to me and any who help me inthe joining together.

*I do need to remind everyone to identify EVERY square with the vital stats: your name, the name of the yarn brand and color name, name of pattern and/or stitch used. This info is for the winner in case there are questions later. I'll be charting the squares so that all will be ooooohing and aaaaaahing with pleasure and admiration.*

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> at least you have green - we have nothing but white as far as the eye can see.
> 
> sam


re.... green grass from the rain in UK. And we have the dried up brown crunchy stuff. :roll:


----------



## EJS

sassafras123 said:


> homework


I like them Joy....


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> see...it wants to chat some more.... :lol:  :lol:


This is going to sound really dumb, Gwen, but it happened to me so I'm just going to throw it out there...is it possible there might be a crumb or a small bead or even a tiny piece of thread or yarn that may have found its way under your "enter" key? I had a very tiny bead bounce on the coffee table and it ended up somewhere on the lap top keyboard. I didn't see it so figured it must have bounced off and was forever lost in the carpet. I started having troubles with my "enter" key either not working at all or else working repeatedly. I finally tipped the keyboard sideways and used a fluffy old makeup brush (that is clean but very old and I saved it for such purposes). I brushed everything out of the keyboard and in the tipping, I must have knocked the bead enough that I was able to see it. I ended up having to pop the key off, retrieved the bead and then popped the key back on. Not saying this is the case for you but wouldn't that be something? LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I hope all of you that are in this terrible snowstorm are staying in and staying warm. It is so hard to be stuck in the house, especially if the kids are off school. It is cold here, but the roads are clear! It is getting hard with the kids not having recess. They are not allowed to go outside unless the temperature is 45 F. I think that is the magic number, because we haven't gone out when it was 40 F.
> 
> Julie, I hope you will be feeling better soon. I'm glad you have Ringo. Our fur babies always make things better.
> 
> Tonight I was cleaning out my email on an account that I never use, and after I deleted it, I noticed that it deleted it on my phone and iPad. I'm sure there wasn't much of importance, but I can't really be sure. I called Apple and ATT, but no luck. I guess if that is the worse thing that happens this week, I'll be ok!
> 
> Off to bed. I feel tired and just ready to snuggle in my bed with my babies! Hugs to all! Good night!


Already things seem brighter than they did, earlier today! Thanks Pammie! The furbabies are good snugglers!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> homework


I am impressed.... I particularly am drawn to the top one...

I can't imagine my grandpup, Maggie, staying for 5 minutes with no one in sight..... Now, she will lay down and stay....


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I received one from a KP friend in Canada that had the Maple Leaf.... have you checked out some o the dishcloth sites or done a search? I could ask her where she found the pattern.


watch your mail tomorrow - I will send you a picture of a wild rose if I can find it on a chart. will look tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> I love your water colors , you are really doing wonderful for a beginner. I can't draw stick people.
> Love the yarn, it will be so pretty knitted.
> Gwen, congratulations so happy for you!!!! What a worry gone for you. Pray your husband can get the pain lifted from him.
> Angora, I hope you can find a brace that works and get the strength needed.
> Julie, hugs and I feel so bad for you. Any word on Fale at all?
> Well, a weather update from central Minnesota. We have about 29 inches this winter so far. Some has melted down a little. We are having terrible cold. We should be around 20 above but way below that and wind blows all the time.
> But other wise the days go by.
> Prayers for DH again please, has maybe two good opportunities coming up and maybe an interview next week. Thanks for support and hugs to all.


I am having to work on the principle that no news is good news, spider!
And you have a lot of winter yet to endure!
Will keep DH in mind, for these interviews!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> * 2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014*
> 
> Dont forget to slot in some time for us Skypers!! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, the normal rolling of knitted acrylic yarns will be my problem, not yours. Besides, it will not roll once connected to its neighbors. The slip stitch or single crochet edge stitches will be a big help to me and any who help me inthe joining together.
> 
> *I do need to remind everyone to identify EVERY square with the vital stats: your name, the name of the yarn brand and color name, name of pattern and/or stitch used. This info is for the winner in case there are questions later. I'll be charting the squares so that all will be ooooohing and aaaaaahing with pleasure and admiration.*
> 
> Ohio Joy


There is one that could be a real problem although I did the slip stitch it was done st st, not purl- and has turned out very firm- should I re-work it do you think?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Drove to a medical supply place to buy a brace as they were open till 2 pm but got there and they had changed their hrs. from what was posted on the internet by putting a 1 in front of the 2, so they were closed. Bought a brace for my knee at Walgreens and now it won't stay up. Bought a lighter one that will stay up but it isn't enough support. Looks like another trip to the medical supply store.:roll: My goal is to be able to get up to the shower and still be able to walk the next day after doing the stairs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If this works it is sure a lot cheaper than one of those chair lifts and my pride won't be quite as hurt.


A good brace should make a big difference. My friend's DH had both knees replaced, but had purchased one of those lifts before the surgery. My friend now uses it to transport the laundry up and down the stairs. I'm not positive, but I think she may have gotten some insurance coverage for it....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm on my IPhone so need to be quick...just wanted to say "hip hip hooray" to Gwen...hope you get a whopping big retro-check. love the watercolors!! Julie . big hug ! stay warm or cool!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Thanks dear. I have a very good quality hide-a-bed that I got after DH and I tried sleeping on the couches a few years ago. Since I have a bad back we got the best hide-a-bed we could and we just leave it open unless we have company, so now I have a fireplace and just seconds from the kitchen. Actually love it if I could just have my bathroom with the shower down here and a closet. Perhaps I could wiggle my nose and bring the upstairs down. How I wish I had gotten a ranch, but who knew......You make me so happy with all the joy you are bringing into your life. We should all do as you do with bringing joy into our lives!!! I celebrate your joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My new goal after your post is to do something that gives me joy every day.


It is only my studio upstairs so we could live here quite comfortably, but would do a one lever or a tri-level to have shorter stairs if I were to build.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having to work on the principle that no news is good news, spider!
> And you have a lot of winter yet to endure!
> Will keep DH in mind, for these interviews!


Thanks Julie. I guess that is what you have to do, but is so unfair. Keep the good memories close.


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


Another KP friend of mine has RA and it has affected her lungs. I di not know this as a possibility.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just explaining this to my friend Audrey, who was concerned about temperatures too cold for human survival. Audrey popped by and we sat and knitted for a while. (with the doors open to cool the room down!)


Every summer, when it is hot, I say I will never complain about the cold, the following winter. Now that it is cold, I say I will never complain about the heat next summer - LOL!


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to everyone that has been so supportive and in prayer about the disability. I feel as if the weight of the world has been lifted from my shoulders. Knowing how many of you were in agreement with my prayers has been so strengthening. You are truly my family. Thank you from the deepest depth of my heart.


Woo Hoo - so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider

gottastch said:


> Every summer, when it is hot, I say I will never complain about the cold, the following winter. Now that it is cold, I say I will never complain about the heat next summer - LOL!


Isn't that the way it always is. But when we actually have spring we have the nicest springs and our summers can be nice. I guess I like seeing the seasons change. Just wish winter wasn't so long. Does freeze the bugs !!!!!!


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one that could be a real problem although I did the slip stitch it was done st st, not purl- and has turned out very firm- should I re-work it do you think?


Darlin' Jullie, don't worry about the non-purled slipped stitches. We'll take care of them at our end. Really, we will.

Many hugs to you

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, sorry you have havng such mobility issues, hope you can find a knee brace that will help.

Sorleena, that is such beautiful yarn, I can't wait to see the sweater you hav planned.

Purl2 Diva, I hope your DIL has some success with new treatment. That is much too young to be so sick.

Sassafrass, it is great you are having such fun with your painting class. I have always wanted to try but as yet have not, maybe you will inspire me. I did buy a kit last winter to try painting on silk, that is still in the plans for this winter. Great paintings.


----------



## gottastch

sassafras123 said:


> homework


I LOVE them!!!! Nice work!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jynx! Unfortunately he thinks I am being lazy and not walking over to see him. He does not remember the 3 to 3 1/2 hour plane flight. Nor remember that on my own it is so much harder to put money aside.
> I will find out Thursday, I hope, what, if any, legal redress there may be. My suspicion however is that it will be unaffordable, and will only polarise the situation beyond what it is now. I do appreciate being able to extend a hand when I am feeling low, and virtual hugs are a lot better than no hugs at all.


Not to hold out false hope, but is there some sort of legal aide you might contact for assistance? do you think that he would receive mail if you sent it? Maybe getting cards and letters would help him realize you are not just around the corner....


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


Very nice! I havent even started yet....


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm on my IPhone so need to be quick...just wanted to say "hip hip hooray" to Gwen...hope you get a whopping big retro-check. love the watercolors!! Julie . big hug ! stay warm or cool!


Thanks, Rookie! Hugs to you! it is very pleasant here in the breeze. I have lost track of whether you are at home or visiting?


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Thanks Julie. I guess that is what you have to do, but is so unfair. Keep the good memories close.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Every summer, when it is hot, I say I will never complain about the cold, the following winter. Now that it is cold, I say I will never complain about the heat next summer - LOL!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJS

Hugs to all of you, my dear friends. I am off to bed early as this day feels it was nearly 2 days long.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Grannypeg

Yes, it's a real problem living so far away from a larger centre in the Winter time. I sure hope your husband had a good surgeon for his hand. He will need a lot of therapy after too.

quote=Onthewingsofadove]I understand your problem, DH and I have had to cancel and re schedule Drs. appointments in London The drive from the Ipperwash area to London just wasn't going to happen. DH has injured his left hand and it appears two tendons which make the two middle fingers work may have been severed. This looks as if it will mean a referral to the surgeon. Oddly the surgeon has become quite a friend of ours. In the last five years, she has removed huge lumps and tumors from under my arms' done carpel tunnel surgery on both my DML's wrists and reconstructed my hand and arm after a cat attack and infection. Now this. I joke with her that I am sending her kids to pretty expensive schools.(Actually all of this has been covered by Government health care, so glad we have Canadian health care). I sure would give up the Canadian winters though.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Darlin' Jullie, don't worry about the non-purled slipped stitches. We'll take care of them at our end. Really, we will.
> 
> Many hugs to you
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am so glad you will be sharing your task! I plan on getting them in the post March or April at the latest!


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> and I thought our -13° was bad - I would definitely not be going out Kathy even if I was out of beer. lol --- sam


I agree, Sam - LOL!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> personally I think that is going above and beyond a sense of duty - they really should pay you hazardous pay for what you need to do to get there. --- sam


I agree. I know that so many jobs are essential but no job is worth risking life and limb.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Not to hold out false hope, but is there some sort of legal aide you might contact for assistance? do you think that he would receive mail if you sent it? Maybe getting cards and letters would help him realize you are not just around the corner....


That is one of my questions for Thursday. I have been unwilling to put in the post things I would like to give him personally- like the little crucifix I bought for his Christmas present, or was it Birthday- after I last saw him, anyway. I do know that the contribution for legal aide has been increased or perhaps more accurately help decreased, and some categories cut out totally. This is another of my questions. I need help to translate what I am trying to say- because he has started using only Samoan. As so often happens with the illness- people revert to childhood.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I received one from a KP friend in Canada that had the Maple Leaf.... have you checked out some o the dishcloth sites or done a search? I could ask her where she found the pattern.


I did find a Maple Leaf on Ravelry, just have to look farther to see if I can make it smaller as it is 10 inches square.Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Spider said:


> Prayers for DH again please, has maybe two good opportunities coming up and maybe an interview next week. Thanks for support and hugs to all.


Coming right up!!!


----------



## sassafras123

GrannyPeg, my goodness so much surgery must have been hard. Prayers for your husband's hand surgery.
Prayers for Brenda.
Thank you all for your kind comments about my homework.
Julie, hugs. Hope tomorrow is easier.


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> Isn't that the way it always is. But when we actually have spring we have the nicest springs and our summers can be nice. I guess I like seeing the seasons change. Just wish winter wasn't so long. Does freeze the bugs !!!!!!


I agree, Spider...I love our "theater of seasons" but this cold is just something else! You be careful when you are out and about!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> now I remember - I don't think they have hosted another one.
> 
> sam
> 
> or have they?


I don't think so.... That and the Chicago Seven kind of gave the town a negative political image.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> watch your mail tomorrow - I will send you a picture of a wild rose if I can find it on a chart. will look tonight.


Thanks, Shirley.


----------



## machriste

Gwennie, so glad for your success. Prayers of thanks going up!

Sassafras--thanks for the photos of your watercolors. Love them. 

Designer1234--I so enjoyed your comments to Sassafras. I think I'm much too "up tight" when I'm painting. I need to relax and have more fun with it.

Julie, I'm glad you seem a little more up. With all that goes on in your life, I think some down time is very understandable. Just keep remembering all your loving friends. This tea party is a gold mine!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> GrannyPeg, my goodness so much surgery must have been hard. Prayers for your husband's hand surgery.
> Prayers for Brenda.
> Thank you all for your kind comments about my homework.
> Julie, hugs. Hope tomorrow is easier.


Hugs for you too, dear- and do feel that your 'homework' is part of the joy factor- Shirley made a very valid point about affording the best paper you can! It is quite something handling the water colours in your dry conditions.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Gwennie, so glad for your success. Prayers of thanks going up!
> 
> Sassafras--thanks for the photos of your watercolors. Love them.
> 
> Designer1234--I so enjoyed your comments to Sassafras. I think I'm much too "up tight" when I'm painting. I need to relax and have more fun with it.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you seem a little more up. With all that goes on in your life, I think some down time is very understandable. Just keep remembering all your loving friends. This tea party is a gold mine!


We are so lucky having our global network- long may it last!


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> This is going to sound really dumb, Gwen, but it happened to me so I'm just going to throw it out there...is it possible there might be a crumb or a small bead or even a tiny piece of thread or yarn that may have found its way under your "enter" key? I had a very tiny bead bounce on the coffee table and it ended up somewhere on the lap top keyboard. I didn't see it so figured it must have bounced off and was forever lost in the carpet. I started having troubles with my "enter" key either not working at all or else working repeatedly. I finally tipped the keyboard sideways and used a fluffy old makeup brush (that is clean but very old and I saved it for such purposes). I brushed everything out of the keyboard and in the tipping, I must have knocked the bead enough that I was able to see it. I ended up having to pop the key off, retrieved the bead and then popped the key back on. Not saying this is the case for you but wouldn't that be something? LOL!


Oh please come put the key back on by board..... I had to take it off for some reason and cannot get it back on... In fact, come to think of it, I'm not even sure WHERE the key is living these days.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh please come put the key back on by board..... I had to take it off for some reason and cannot get it back on... In fact, come to think of it, I'm not even sure WHERE the key is living these days.....


 :thumbdown: :|


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Another KP friend of mine has RA and it has affected her lungs. I di not know this as a possibility.


There is a condition called sarcoidosis that is also an autoimmune disease like arthritis & I have heard the 2 are sometimes interconnected. It affects the lungs as well as other organs. Maybe that is what it is?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one that could be a real problem although I did the slip stitch it was done st st, not purl- and has turned out very firm- should I re-work it do you think?


No, it may have a twist to it but it will still have the extra space to make joining easier.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Spider said:


> Isn't that the way it always is. But when we actually have spring we have the nicest springs and our summers can be nice. I guess I like seeing the seasons change. Just wish winter wasn't so long. Does freeze the bugs !!!!!!


 :thumbup: & we don't have many poisonous bugs or snakes thanks to the cold. Just wish we could get from winter to spring without the mud season. I remember when the kids were young they always had to play in the puddles & often fell or when they came inside they would shake their legs to get the rubber boots off & the mud would be flung up the walls. I don't miss that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

You have certainly had a crasy winter there. I have relatives near Collingwood& she put photos of the roads on facebook last night, what a mess. Drifts 8 feet tall. My cousin told me tonight that highway 10 from Dundalk to Shelburne was blocked, probably futher but that is where she drives for work.
Certainly much colder temps than when I lived there as a child.

Hope you can reschedule soon. Here it is a nightmare to reschedule specialist appointments, sometimes wait months.



Grannypeg said:


> Yes, it's a real problem living so far away from a larger centre in the Winter time. I sure hope your husband had a good surgeon for his hand. He will need a lot of therapy after too.
> 
> quote=Onthewingsofadove]I understand your problem, DH and I have had to cancel and re schedule Drs. appointments in London The drive from the Ipperwash area to London just wasn't going to happen. DH has injured his left hand and it appears two tendons which make the two middle fingers work may have been severed. This looks as if it will mean a referral to the surgeon. Oddly the surgeon has become quite a friend of ours. In the last five years, she has removed huge lumps and tumors from under my arms' done carpel tunnel surgery on both my DML's wrists and reconstructed my hand and arm after a cat attack and infection. Now this. I joke with her that I am sending her kids to pretty expensive schools.(Actually all of this has been covered by Government health care, so glad we have Canadian health care). I sure would give up the Canadian winters though.


[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree. I know that so many jobs are essential but no job is worth risking life and limb.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> hickory is having a problem finding her spot in the snow - you should see her stick her nose in the snow sniffing to find the perfect spot.
> 
> sam


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> We are so lucky having our global network- long may it last!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love your homework. See I would be so pleased with myself to produce just this! this would look so cool framed, hanging in the kitchen/breakfast nook. Keep it up Joy; wn artist in the making for sure.


sassafras123 said:


> homework


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> I remember '78, too; we didn't go to school the whole month of January and it stayed well below zero for weeks. I have a photo somewhere of the ice chunk Daddy cut out of the lake--over a foot thick.


 :shock: Good Heavens!


----------



## Gweniepooh

My sentiments also Trisha...also would like to suggest you become a snowbird and head south for the winter months.

Angora1 I am praying for your knees. I do know how painful going up and down stairs can be. I am on a single floor dwelling but have to go up and down stair to get into the house....DH built me a ramp for the front door area and put up a handrail on the steps there also which has helped tremendously. Now if we could get the side steps re-done to have multiple small landings and kind of zig zag on the way up I'd be set for sure. That isn't going to happen...a pipe dream...but at least I don't have steps once inside.


Angora1 said:


> Onthewingsofadove, so sorry to hear about DH's injury. That sounds pretty serious. Healing wishes coming his way and so glad you have a surgeon that you trust and like. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Brenda will be on the top of my list. Such a young woman too and of course she is a sweet person as you have guided her into adulthood. Sending healing prayers as I type along with winged angels to comfort her and you.


purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


----------



## sugarsugar

Jeepers!! I just went outside for a second... that wind is burning hot. It is just over 43c at 4.30pm. :shock: 
I reckon Darrowil is down in front of her aircon too as I see it is about 41c there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've got to try this one too. Thanks Dawn!


Pup lover said:


> Kate my diagonal knit square is
> 
> Cast on 5
> Knit one row
> K2 yo K to end Repeat until half as big as you want the square
> 
> K1 K2tog yo K2tog K to end
> Repeat until 5 stitches left then bind off


----------



## sugarsugar

I thought this was appropriate for myself and Darrowil.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

It is almost 11:30 and I never did pick up needles. Sit and Stitch tomorrow and maybe I can make a little progress on socks and get some input on whether to mix colors.

Just talked with DH and was given the girl's schedules through the end o the school year. YIKES! Tomorrow, Olivia has a 5 o'clock practice and then and 8 o'clock practice but has an open house at the next school level in between and Dre'a will be just returning from a flight in order to get her from place to place, as Mark is out of town. Starting this week-end, we can't find a time to celebrate DH's birthday because Rachel has a dance/drill team competition. I think we will just go down and watch the Super Bowl with them. The next week-end is another competition that conflicts with the second tourney for Livey here in Dallas... We have our 50th anniv. the next week-end and then Valentine's and DD's birthday the next day. Come April, there will be a Spring Show Dance deal for three nights, one of which is SIL's 50th birthday. The week-end after is the prom and the week-end after that is the School Senate Convention. hey get out of school on the 10th if June with graduation on the 11th.... Oh, and DH is going to Taos on the 16th.. He will be gone a week and I want to fly up and spend the last week-end with him and hit the yarn and weaving stores. I am exhausted just thinking about it all. And then there is getting mom home and settled with a caregiver..... Although, after visiting her today, I am conflicted about dong that this week. She definitely took a few steps backwards. (It seems brother did not talk to her about anything... or she can't remember....) 

Went to post office and did get 3 packages and some cards in the mail. I had a package to go to Australia (small) and it was going to be $60.+ so it came home to be rewrapped in my own box. That should get it down to the low 30's.. I don't even want to know what the one to England will cost.... Surely more than the small gifts inside!!! Postage is just through the roof and the tamps went up yesterday as well.... Sure is getting expensive to be thoughtful these days.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a condition called sarcoidosis that is also an autoimmune disease like arthritis & I have heard the 2 are sometimes interconnected. It affects the lungs as well as other organs. Maybe that is what it is?


Possibly,,, she was a nurse and will know the actual name.. It escapes me right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Anything is possible Kathy/Gottastch but seeing how I just had it cleaned and repaired it is unlikely that is the cause. I think the key just isn't making the connection correctly. I forgot to have that checked also when it went in for repairs a couple of weeks ago. Anyway...makes life interesting for sure!



gottastch said:


> This is going to sound really dumb, Gwen, but it happened to me so I'm just going to throw it out there...is it possible there might be a crumb or a small bead or even a tiny piece of thread or yarn that may have found its way under your "enter" key? I had a very tiny bead bounce on the coffee table and it ended up somewhere on the lap top keyboard. I didn't see it so figured it must have bounced off and was forever lost in the carpet. I started having troubles with my "enter" key either not working at all or else working repeatedly. I finally tipped the keyboard sideways and used a fluffy old makeup brush (that is clean but very old and I saved it for such purposes). I brushed everything out of the keyboard and in the tipping, I must have knocked the bead enough that I was able to see it. I ended up having to pop the key off, retrieved the bead and then popped the key back on. Not saying this is the case for you but wouldn't that be something? LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh

sugarsugar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> * 2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014*
> 
> Dont forget to slot in some time for us Skypers!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think this year I'll set up the laptop at the Sit and Knit rather than in the bathroom at Sam's....LOL.....I've reserved a large meeting room for us.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely if we could share weather around? We have heat to spare again. Not as bad as the last hot spell but in for a number of hot days again (only around 105F this time round).


Yep! I havent even been to the beach yet this summer. It would have been good there yesterday but being a public holiday everywhere would have been packed. Far too hot today.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this year I'll set up the laptop at the Sit and Knit rather than in the bathroom at Sam's....LOL.....I've reserved a large meeting room for us.


 :thumbup: By the way, I am SO happy for you that you got your disability pension.


----------



## Gweniepooh

may have to rethink the option of a new computer....ROFLMAO Goodnight


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think the adrenaline from being so excited about my disability news is wearing off...or it oculd be because I was up until 3 a.m. last night and still got up at 8-ish but I suddenly very tired. Good night to everyone and again thank you for sharing my happiness and doing the happy dance with me. Had to laugh at DH as when I told he he really did start dancing and then said...you can get yourself a new computer. LOL....told him I was paying bills FIRST AND HIS SURGERY FIRST...(I'm have two firsts here...LOL) but thought that was so sweet of him. Did get a nice sice retro-active check but want to take things slow; pay bills and get the medical issues done as my first priority. (and as Kaye said maybe celebrate and get a skein of yarn! ROFL) 

Sending prayers of healing,peace and blessings for all needs to Brenda (Purl2Diva's DD), Angora, Trisha's DH,Spider's DH,
Jynx's mom, Carol's DB, Betty's DH and DD....well I'm afraid I'm forgetting some so let's just say you ALL are in my prayers. Hugs & Love to each and everyone of you. Night Night.OOXXOOXX


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think the adrenaline from being so excited about my disability news is wearing off...or it oculd be because I was up until 3 a.m. last night and still got up at 8-ish but I suddenly very tired. Good night to everyone and again thank you for sharing my happiness and doing the happy dance with me. Had to laugh at DH as when I told he he really did start dancing and then said...you can get yourself a new computer. LOL....told him I was paying bills FIRST AND HIS SURGERY FIRST...(I'm have two firsts here...LOL) but thought that was so sweet of him. Did get a nice sice retro-active check but want to take things slow; pay bills and get the medical issues done as my first priority. (and as Kaye said maybe celebrate and get a skein of yarn! ROFL) 

Sending prayers of healing,peace and blessings for all needs to Brenda (Purl2Diva's DD), Angora, Trisha's DH,Spider's DH,
Jynx's mom, Carol's DB, Betty's DH and DD....well I'm afraid I'm forgetting some so let's just say you ALL are in my prayers. Hugs & Love to each and everyone of you. Night Night.OOXXOOXX


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~"ONLY" 105F :?: :?: :?: :shock: :shock: YIKES!


 :thumbup: Too hot.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 45, back later. Off to check on mum.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you NEVER rest? Love tangerine.... a bit more tang...


Yes, I rest when I am watching races. :-D Then it is please leave me be. Tangerine has always been my favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> homework


Love your homework. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


That is the perfect colour.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hurray, it has just dropped from 43c down to 26c in the last hour. We should only reach 25c tomorrow then it starts going up again.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you might try these --- sam
> 
> Granola Bars The Pioneer Woman Cooks
> 
> These sound like they would be good, I 'm sure the troops here would love them.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> My DGD and I are reading my very old (well nearly as old as me) copy of Robert Louis Stevenson's children's poems and she is loving them.


When I was young I borrowed that book from the library so many times.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Absolutely brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup: So pleased for you. Backdated too?


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> how does one address the haggis? --- sam


Here you go Sam as to who Robert( Rabbie) Burns is. Do you sing Auld lang Syne at the New Year? he wrote that along with many other well known songs and poems " My love is like a red red rose" and " A man's a man for a' that"....Scotland's National Bard
his birthday was January 25

http://www.robertburns.org.uk/Assets/Poems_Songs/toahaggis.htm


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> Absolutely brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup: So pleased for you. Backdated too?


Great stuff congrats :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


What a lovely colour, and how very Charlotte! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Celebration time! What wonderful news!!!


Good to see you posting Lyn. How are you feeling?


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so very happy for you.
> I Watercolored today. May even take pix for you. Not that they are that good but you can follow my process/progress.
> Maya and I had our hour walk. Obviously need to add some obedience. She broke a sit command at 2.5 min. She will come and heel nicely. But think stay is an important command so will work with her on walks and in house. Want her to stay at least 5 min. With me out of sight.


Please do take those photos, we'd love to see your work.

Edit - I see that you did post and they are great!


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I haven't even tried to make one.....


 :thumbup: Me neither... yet.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Well, three hems and DD and I finally reached an agreement on the bottom. It's not blocked, but the knitting is done at last on the hodgepodge.


Wow its looking great. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And one could paint them with cochineal, as the Chinese do so that you know which fit which dietary need. Hope you have managed to get to the store OK!


What a good idea, I had not thought of doing painting them. I got to the store and back, the roads were not much fun to drive on. There were areas where the visibility was zero, had two cars come up over a hill on my side of the road. Then another area that is usually clear was zero visibility and slippery. Just drove a lot slower so took much longer than I wanted it to take.


----------



## KateB

Up early this morning as I'm off to my fitness class this morning. It's not very strenuous and my pal and I (both in our 60's) are amongst the youngest there! I really have to get more exercise, but I really hate walking ( think it comes from having to walk everywhere when the kids were small as I didn't learn to drive until I was 32) so that's out. I bought an exercise DVD more than a week ago and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet!  I think I'm basically just a lazy b****! Anyway must dash and get dressed. Speak later.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Oops! :lol: Obviously learns by experience, but then don't all boys? :lol:


He definitely learns by experience. He was cutting a tangerine, I have child safe knives. I kept telling him to keep his fingers out of the way. The blade touched him, I thought he had gotten cut there were no marks. I asked him why he said ouch, his reply "cause you say that". He did keep his fingers out of the way afterwards.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a quiet afternoon! Thank goodness. I am way behind on here so I dont really know much news. It is a dreadful day here... 35c at 10.30am and is now just going for 40c and very windy. Mum has her air con on so it is very comfortable over there for her. Back to reading....


Do you have air air-conditioning?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to see a bit of blue sky.

Going to have a lazy day today finishing a c rochet shopping bag, might just have to throw a few embellishments at it though.

Sending happy, peaceful and healing vibes to you all xxx

Tuesday photos....


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> At last I've managed to get a square done that actually measures 8 inches! :shock: I haven't blocked it yet, but here it is. Do you recognise the shape on it as a thistle? :? The colour's much more purple than it looks in the photo.


I recognize it as thistle, I have so many of them in the pasture here in the summer. You have done a good job.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I thought this was appropriate for myself and Darrowil.....


Do you know what it is in NSW?


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 11:30 and I never did pick up needles. Sit and Stitch tomorrow and maybe I can make a little progress on socks and get some input on whether to mix colors.
> 
> Just talked with DH and was given the girl's schedules through the end o the school year. YIKES! Tomorrow, Olivia has a 5 o'clock practice and then and 8 o'clock practice but has an open house at the next school level in between and Dre'a will be just returning from a flight in order to get her from place to place, as Mark is out of town. Starting this week-end, we can't find a time to celebrate DH's birthday because Rachel has a dance/drill team competition. I think we will just go down and watch the Super Bowl with them. The next week-end is another competition that conflicts with the second tourney for Livey here in Dallas... We have our 50th anniv. the next week-end and then Valentine's and DD's birthday the next day. Come April, there will be a Spring Show Dance deal for three nights, one of which is SIL's 50th birthday. The week-end after is the prom and the week-end after that is the School Senate Convention. hey get out of school on the 10th if June with graduation on the 11th.... Oh, and DH is going to Taos on the 16th.. He will be gone a week and I want to fly up and spend the last week-end with him and hit the yarn and weaving stores. I am exhausted just thinking about it all. And then there is getting mom home and settled with a caregiver..... Although, after visiting her today, I am conflicted about dong that this week. She definitely took a few steps backwards. (It seems brother did not talk to her about anything... or she can't remember....)
> 
> Went to post office and did get 3 packages and some cards in the mail. I had a package to go to Australia (small) and it was going to be $60.+ so it came home to be rewrapped in my own box. That should get it down to the low 30's.. I don't even want to know what the one to England will cost.... Surely more than the small gifts inside!!! Postage is just through the roof and the tamps went up yesterday as well.... Sure is getting expensive to be thoughtful these days.....


I so agree about postage- a back lash from all the emailing we do, perhaps?
Sorry to hear that Mom has had a backward step.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this year I'll set up the laptop at the Sit and Knit rather than in the bathroom at Sam's....LOL.....I've reserved a large meeting room for us.


Sounds like that might be a good idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> What a good idea, I had not thought of doing painting them. I got to the store and back, the roads were not much fun to drive on. There were areas where the visibility was zero, had two cars come up over a hill on my side of the road. Then another area that is usually clear was zero visibility and slippery. Just drove a lot slower so took much longer than I wanted it to take.


so glad you got home safe (and ready for the next weeks of hibernation!)


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to see a bit of blue sky.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today finishing a c rochet shopping bag, might just have to throw a few embellishments at it though.
> 
> Sending happy, peaceful and healing vibes to you all xxx
> 
> Tuesday photos....


I like it- and I got there before it is Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> may have to rethink the option of a new computer....ROFLMAO Goodnight


You are too cute. If you do get a new computer there will be a few missed smiles at this end. Luv ya Gwen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend. The wind seems to have died down considerably. I am wondering how much snow has drifted across the road over night. 

This mornings coffee, the first one is hot chocolate. You take whipped topping and freeze it in a cookie cutter or mold to keep the shape. 

Gentle healing and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it- and I got there before it is Wednesday!!!!


Sending you loads of Tuesday hugs then (((((((((((()))))))))))))xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Caren, love the hot chocolate and it's my kind of coffee too. Stay warm. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to see a bit of blue sky.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today finishing a c rochet shopping bag, might just have to throw a few embellishments at it though.
> 
> Sending happy, peaceful and healing vibes to you all xxx
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Good morning. Glad to hear it is sunny today.

Would love to have a lazy day today, have made plans to make a couple cheese cakes. Then Jamie and I are going to put away the winter dishes and get out the everyday dishes. 
Love your photos, especially the birds. The birds do that in my yard as well.

Gentle hugs and healing vibes back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, love the hot chocolate and it's my kind of coffee too. Stay warm. xx


I think the whipped topping shapes is a great idea. My kind of coffee too. I am staying warm. 
I heard there was a tornado near your area, or was that a ways from you.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of Tuesday hugs then (((((((((((()))))))))))))xx


And many back to you! late this Tuesday night! not yet 11-15 pm., I keep my espresso jug for sentimental reasons- like you I have to listen to my body over certain food items and unfortunately coffee free, is largely problem free for one particularly annoying issue!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> so glad you got home safe (and ready for the next weeks of hibernation!)


I wouldn't be hibernating so much if I'd of had my truck. They say it is fixed for sure this time, again. I will see today when I go once more to pick it up. Fourth time had to be the charm, it missed the third. The predicted snow has missed me so far, except for the drifting. By the time we got home from shopping the road had drifted in so badly I got stuck once. Good thing I can drive in the snow. I forget home much closer to the ground a car is compared to my truck.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I wouldn't be hibernating so much if I'd of had my truck. They say it is fixed for sure this time, again. I will see today when I go once more to pick it up. Fourth time had to be the charm, it missed the third. The predicted snow has missed me so far, except for the drifting. By the time we got home from shopping the road had drifted in so badly I got stuck once. Good thing I can drive in the snow. I forget home much closer to the ground a car is compared to my truck.


My suspicion is that you are one of the most competent of us, behind the wheel. I have never driven on ice, let alone in snow- only been driven by a Canadian over one of the South Island mountain passes in near blizzard conditions- but we were lucky- following the snow plow!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The wind seems to have died down considerably. I am wondering how much snow has drifted across the road over night.
> 
> This mornings coffee, the first one is hot chocolate. You take whipped topping and freeze it in a cookie cutter or mold to keep the shape.
> 
> Gentle healing and hugs to all.


Caren, Ooooh, I would like to reach in and get some of that second one, the espresso. Want to make some now but DH is asleep and grinding the beans ... well, a little noisy. I can smell and taste it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is that you are one of the most competent of us, behind the wheel. I have never driven on ice, let alone in snow- only been driven by a Canadian over one of the South Island mountain passes in near blizzard conditions- but we were lucky- following the snow plow!


I learned to drive in northern Ontario in the winter o roads that were not clear even after plowing due to blowing snow. My dad showed me how to drive in mud and not get stuck. Which is most helpful even in snow. I do't like being behind the snow plow if the wind is blowing. Yesterday the plow was causing more problems with blowing snow than enough. As soon as he plowed the wind was blowing it right back onto the road and causing whiteouts and a few near accidents.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, Ooooh, I would like to reach in and get some of that second one, the espresso. Want to make some now but DH is asleep and grinding the beans ... well, a little noisy. I can smell and taste it.


lol I know what you mean about grinding the beans. :-D Chrissy usually makes herself a green shake around now everyday. Sometimes she forgets people are still asleep. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I wouldn't be hibernating so much if I'd of had my truck. They say it is fixed for sure this time, again. I will see today when I go once more to pick it up. Fourth time had to be the charm, it missed the third. The predicted snow has missed me so far, except for the drifting. By the time we got home from shopping the road had drifted in so badly I got stuck once. Good thing I can drive in the snow. I forget home much closer to the ground a car is compared to my truck.


Those winds were so strong, perhaps that is what woke me up. Sounded like the siding was going to come off the house. One time I did find a piece of someone's siding in my yard, not useable anymore. Another time some of our siding came off and had to be replaces. Asked the man to put extra nails in it. So far it has worked.

Caren, glad you are safe after that trip. How dangerous with the others on the wrong side of the road. We almost lost a dear musician friend from that happening as he got to the top of a hill. His whole family, including children, were hurt.

Hope the truck is fixed now. What a shame it has been so much trouble. It's hard enough letting it go in once, let alone so many times in a row.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver...Sorry to hear your mom has taken a few steps backwards. I can't even imagine the emotional toll. Your schedule sure sounds daunting. I couldn't keep up with that. How lovely it would be for you to join DH in Taos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You deserve some time together away from responsibility.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> lol I know what you mean about grinding the beans. :-D Chrissy usually makes herself a green shake around now everyday. Sometimes she forgets people are still asleep. :roll:


Oh yes, my green drinks have to wait too. At least he is working today so it won't be too long till he gets up. Well, actually it will be a while... :? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 who sometimes drops in on the Tea Party has her birthday today- but by the time most of you read this it will be a belated birthday, because she lives in Dunedin in the South Island, and we have only 20 minutes left of Tuesday!

Happy Birthday Hilary!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Julie!


Happy Birthday Hilary4.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn...Hope you are feeling well and got a good report when done with surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I'm off to my fitness class this morning. It's not very strenuous and my pal and I (both in our 60's) are amongst the youngest there! I really have to get more exercise, but I really hate walking ( think it comes from having to walk everywhere when the kids were small as I didn't learn to drive until I was 32) so that's out. I bought an exercise DVD more than a week ago and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet!  I think I'm basically just a lazy b****! Anyway must dash and get dressed. Speak later.


I join you in this struggle. Your class sounds like a good one for me since anything too strenuous would put me back in bed. :x

Speaking of bed. Think I will try going back and see if I can get a few winks in.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know what it is in NSW?


I think it was only in the 20s in Sydney today. Here is a link to all of Australia's weather.... http://www.bom.gov.au/


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Those winds were so strong, perhaps that is what woke me up. Sounded like the siding was going to come off the house. One time I did find a piece of someone's siding in my yard, not useable anymore. Another time some of our siding came off and had to be replaces. Asked the man to put extra nails in it. So far it has worked.
> 
> Caren, glad you are safe after that trip. How dangerous with the others on the wrong side of the road. We almost lost a dear musician friend from that happening as he got to the top of a hill. His whole family, including children, were hurt.
> 
> Hope the truck is fixed now. What a shame it has been so much trouble. It's hard enough letting it go in once, let alone so many times in a row.


The winds were awful, you could hear the trees making all kinds of noises, I will be surprised if some branches didn't come down in the night. I haven't lost any siding from the back of the house this year. In past years I have. 
I am used to people on the wrong side around here, most think the middle of the road is the proper place. It is sad when that happens. When I was around 7 we had that happen while driving on a back road. A car came up over the hill hit us head-on, this was summer so no excuses as to why he was in the middle of the road.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Julie I'm gonna fuss at you and anyone else putting your square and talent down...Your afghan square will be wonderful whether simple, fancy, original, or whatever.....just pick yourself up and wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze....there now...you've just gotten a {{{{{hug}}}}} from me to you! My squares are not exciting; very simple and because they will be with yours, Rookie's, Kate's, and everyone elses the afghan will be the MOST FABULOUS afghan ever because we've all stitched with love in our hearts.


I will second that! I am sure mine will be very simple and basic also. But there WILL be love in it.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> I think we're all feeling this way so appreciate the hug. Glad to hear things seem to be going better for you and DD. Fingers crossed...


Thanks... glad you had a good holiday... photos? Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The plants were needing the rain, though!


Our poor plants here are really suffering.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Most of our beaches don't allow cars on them- and this one is almost an hour down south on the outer edges of the metropolitan area.


I did wonder about that. No cars on beaches down this way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[HUG TO JULIE]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
> You are so loved and appreciated in many ways!


Ditto.... take care Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Didn't want Gwen to feel alone so I posted my own Gwenie!
> junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 58. Stay warm/cool and safe. Keep smiling


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't wait to get back to yoga... I think I will actually be able to lay on stomach in another couple weeks.... It does make me feel better and also is very calming.... We did chair yoga at the Cancer Center when I was in chemo and it was a very popular class...


Yes, I appreciate the calming aspect of it. I practiced one of the breathing techniques at the dentist last week and it did help....


----------



## ChrisEl

This is in reply to Valerie's bagpipe story....


----------



## darowil

My computer was playing up today. David has now fixed it and it is time to go to bed.
HAd a phone call from a brother today. His wifes father is dying- probably only a couple of days to go. My brother is meant to be taking our nephew to an interview for an apprenticeship which will involve beign away for 24 hours and doesn't feel as thogh he can leave his wife at this stage. So if it can be organsied I will be heading off tomorrow for 24 hours or so with my nephew. So I might be absent again for the next 2 days. Did get plenty of knitting and reading done though today! 
Only on page 55 now so going to struggle to keep up if I go away tomorrow


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Dreamweaver and KateB, I've got lots of stray cables and lots of boxes of photographs to join yours!
> 
> Darowil, pretty pictures. I would be afraid of getting stuck in the sand if I drove onto the beach! And isn't it nice finding such helpful shop owners?! We need more of that kind of people.
> 
> Tami


Even I have driven on - it is very firm sand and as long as you keep to the areas the cars are on you can't get stuck.


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Prayers for DH again please, has maybe two good opportunities coming up and maybe an interview next week. Thanks for support and hugs to all.


Keeping fingers (and everything else!) crossed for him.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Darowil, tater tots are a sort of shredded or chopped up and reformed frozen potato about and inch long and round, like a tube that has been cut, but with no hole in the middle like a tube. Have I confused you yet!? I think I have confused myself LOL! I used frozen shredded hash browns instead.
> 
> I have also browned ground beef and combined it with frozen mixed vegetables and cream of mushroom soup, placed in a greased 9 x 13" baking dish, and covered with the tater tots and baked at 350°F until bubbly and golden brown.
> 
> Hope I did the attachment correctly so you get the picture of the tater tots.
> 
> Tami


Thanks- need to shop so planning to do so tomorrow before I maybe go so will look then to see what we have.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> And then it was 80 yesterday in San Antonio, :shock: :roll:
> but supposed to get cold again today according to what my friends daughter said last night. The 80Fs I would love, the 104s' not so much when they start in the not too distant future. Oh well.


Like you 80s are good but not the 100s (mind you 80 in winter sounds ominous)


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> When I was young I borrowed that book from the library so many times.


I liked it too...have been thinking it would make a good baby gift...along with something knitted, of course...


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


Oh, Gwen. I'm so happy for you...I've been mentioning you and Brantley every day in my prayers. Today will be special because it will be a prayer of thanksgiving!! I know from my daughter's experience what a relief it is to finally have it ok'ed. Hope you get lots of back pay when it finally starts coming in. She had about a year's back pay that was paid in 2 separate installments.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

Okay, non knitting question.

Does anyone have a good recipe for bath bombs that will keep 12 months or so in air tight storage.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got to try this one too. Thanks Dawn!


Thanks from me too Dawn! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

gottastch said:


> I agree, Spider...I love our "theater of seasons" but this cold is just something else! You be careful when you are out and about!!!!


Love the phrase "theater of seasons." Had never heard it before. This winter around here we are seeing melodrama...


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They are American Acrylic, though- to get the worsted weight!


You're just following the 'rules'!! LOL! And I completely understand having the squares made of acrylic....the afghan can be washed and dried in the machine. Makes life much easier for whoever the lucky winner is!
Junek


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> may have to rethink the option of a new computer....ROFLMAO Goodnight


No, it wouldn't be the same without your Gwennies! :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I've taken a photo from my phone of the yarn, and now I'm waiting for it to send (it takes even longer to try and upload from the phone). My computer screen is doing something weird too...hope that's temporary...have checked all the settings and they are fine.


The yarn is lovely and I'm sure the sweater will be even lovelier! A great tribute to a wonderful lady.
Junek


----------



## darowil

I commented yesterday that I thought schools in fireprone areas might close on bad days. The answer was on the news taud and number of schools around the state were closed today becuase of catastrophic fire risks. Would have soem very disappointed 5 year olds I'm sure- first day back at school for the year (our school year starts now after our summer holidays) so first day f school for many kids -though some schools do wait till tomorrow for the newbies.
And now I am heading off to bed after a quick look at 5 pages.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> No doors opened here. I opened mine this morning and a bunch of snow fell off of the door into my hallway. Snow was covering my entire door this morning. I could not even see my steps so I carefully shoveled the entry to find my steps. I did not want to fall into the big drifts of snow. Then I proceeded to clear around my car as well as uncover the car. We got over a foot of snow overnight and strong winds to create massive drifts. I did make it to work this morning even though the roads weren't plowed until I got to the last road where works is. Good thing I left very early in the morning.


Please, please be careful...I worry so much about you out so early before the plows are even trying to clear the roads. Praying every day for you safety on the roads as well as David and Kathy.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right! And...he goes Wed. morning for an MRI on his left shoulder and then to see the surgeon.


It seems like thiings are finally falling into place. Now to get those shoulders repaired and healed.
Your back pay from disability should go a long way to help pay for your truck repairs!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> homework


It's going to be wonderful seeing your progress! Thanks for including us in your adventure!
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did find a Maple Leaf on Ravelry, just have to look farther to see if I can make it smaller as it is 10 inches square.Thanks for the offer.


Knitting graph paper can be found online by Googling it. This is designed to more nearly equate to knitting stitches in size and would help you to place your own stitches in your own design within the size limits for the project.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Her name is Brenda. She is only 48 and has suffered from rheumatoid arthritis for a number of years. The medicine that she had been taking no longer works and the first new one they tried made her very nauseous and caused sores to develop in her mouth. The RA is now affecting muscles (never heard of that before) so she has a lot of pain and just this past week, she was diagnosed with COPD. She sees the rheumatologist in two weeks to see what course of action can be taken in view of this new development.She is a very sweet person and it breaks my heart that she has to endure all of this. Prayers would be most welcome and appreciated.


Your precious DIL has my prayers for disability. My youngest daughter is also 48 and has been on disabiity for almost 5 years. She had to fight for it since she was so young. She has arthritis very bad in both knees, diabetes and deteriorated disks in her back.
give her a hug for me.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a quiet afternoon! Thank goodness. I am way behind on here so I dont really know much news. It is a dreadful day here... 35c at 10.30am and is now just going for 40c and very windy. Mum has her air con on so it is very comfortable over there for her. Back to reading....


I'm so glad your mother can be comfortable and you don't have to worry about her having heat stroke.
With temperatures so high where you are in the summer, why isn't air conditioning more prevalent. Is it the high cost of electricity?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

OOPS! My very own Gwenie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> A good brace should make a big difference. My friend's DH had both knees replaced, but had purchased one of those lifts before the surgery. My friend now uses it to transport the laundry up and down the stairs. I'm not positive, but I think she may have gotten some insurance coverage for it....


I'm sure it would be covered under her homeowners policy. I found out that when I'm carrying my wheelchair on the carrier on my SUV, that any damage to it is covered by my homeowners policy! That was surprising!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> He definitely learns by experience. He was cutting a tangerine, I have child safe knives. I kept telling him to keep his fingers out of the way. The blade touched him, I thought he had gotten cut there were no marks. I asked him why he said ouch, his reply "cause you say that". He did keep his fingers out of the way afterwards.


just love, love,love Seth!! He said it because that's what you say...that is priceless!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to see a bit of blue sky.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today finishing a c rochet shopping bag, might just have to throw a few embellishments at it though.
> 
> Sending happy, peaceful and healing vibes to you all xxx
> 
> Tuesday photos....


For a moocher, he's sure aggressive! Thanks for the photos!
junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The wind seems to have died down considerably. I am wondering how much snow has drifted across the road over night.
> 
> This mornings coffee, the first one is hot chocolate. You take whipped topping and freeze it in a cookie cutter or mold to keep the shape.
> 
> Gentle healing and hugs to all.


Looking good! Hope you're in for the day!


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> I love your water colors , you are really doing wonderful for a beginner. I can't draw stick people.
> Love the yarn, it will be so pretty knitted.
> Gwen, congratulations so happy for you!!!! What a worry gone for you. Pray your husband can get the pain lifted from him.
> Angora, I hope you can find a brace that works and get the strength needed.
> Julie, hugs and I feel so bad for you. Any word on Fale at all?
> Well, a weather update from central Minnesota. We have about 29 inches this winter so far. Some has melted down a little. We are having terrible cold. We should be around 20 above but way below that and wind blows all the time.
> But other wise the days go by.
> Prayers for DH again please, has maybe two good opportunities coming up and maybe an interview next week. Thanks for support and hugs to all.


Prayers going up


----------



## nittergma

Oh how WONDERFUL!!!! So happy for you Gwen!!!


jknappva said:


> Oh, Gwen. I'm so happy for you...I've been mentioning you and Brantley every day in my prayers. Today will be special because it will be a prayer of thanksgiving!! I know from my daughter's experience what a relief it is to finally have it ok'ed. Hope you get lots of back pay when it finally starts coming in. She had about a year's back pay that was paid in 2 separate installments.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I think it was only in the 20s in Sydney today. Here is a link to all of Australia's weather.... http://www.bom.gov.au/


Thanks, Cathy I've made a note of that for future reference!


----------



## nittergma

Happy belated Birthday Hilary4


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Our poor plants here are really suffering.


You were saying you have lost a lot of your plants! The photos you had posted some time back were so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... take care Julie.


I am feeling a lot happier this morning! Hope all is working out for you, Cathy! How is your Mum coping? Is the air conditioner working? And what about DD?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> You're just following the 'rules'!! LOL! And I completely understand having the squares made of acrylic....the afghan can be washed and dried in the machine. Makes life much easier for whoever the lucky winner is!
> Junek


And I have not worked out yet what I will do with my surplus!


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> I thought this was appropriate for myself and Darrowil.....


LOL cute :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> He definitely learns by experience. He was cutting a tangerine, I have child safe knives. I kept telling him to keep his fingers out of the way. The blade touched him, I thought he had gotten cut there were no marks. I asked him why he said ouch, his reply "cause you say that". He did keep his fingers out of the way afterwards.


He is so sweet, such a blessing :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to see a bit of blue sky.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today finishing a c rochet shopping bag, might just have to throw a few embellishments at it though.
> 
> Sending happy, peaceful and healing vibes to you all xxx
> 
> Tuesday photos....


So lovely, have my coffee and just perfect, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The wind seems to have died down considerably. I am wondering how much snow has drifted across the road over night.
> 
> This mornings coffee, the first one is hot chocolate. You take whipped topping and freeze it in a cookie cutter or mold to keep the shape.
> 
> Gentle healing and hugs to all.


That is lovely, nice to join you with coffee


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Hilary4 who sometimes drops in on the Tea Party has her birthday today- but by the time most of you read this it will be a belated birthday, because she lives in Dunedin in the South Island, and we have only 20 minutes left of Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Birthday Hilary!


From me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sorry I'm late getting to post. Who celebrated Robbie Burns night?
> Trisha


25th January is the youngest granddaughter's birthday, her 7th, so the whole family went out for a pizza, then came back to our house for birthday cake afterwards, so haggis did not figure in the menu. However, as I had bought a haggis while out shopping last week, that was the main course for our Sunday dinner, and I made clannachan (sp?) to follow. I am not fond of whiskey, but my husband was more than happy to drink enough for two!


----------



## sassafras123

Kathleendoris, what is clannachan?
Happy birthday Hilary4.
Julie, glad you are feeling happier.
Gwen, would miss your Gwennies.
Angora, hope you find a brace that works.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Yes . We are lucky. The surgeon is Dr. Marilena Marignani. She is a well respected plastic and reconstructive surgeon . She has offices in London and operates out of the Strathroy hospital. She's happy funny and a real little whirl-wind kind of lady AND very good at what she does..She is amazed that we have cats. Although she lives on a farn; she won't let her two little kids because she has had to repair to much damage done by cat bites and the infections they cause.
Keep warm
Trisha



Grannypeg said:


> Yes, it's a real problem living so far away from a larger centre in the Winter time. I sure hope your husband had a good surgeon for his hand. He will need a lot of therapy after too
> 
> DH has injured his left hand and it appears two tendons which make the two middle fingers work may have been severed. This looks as if it will mean a referral to the surgeon. Oddly the surgeon has become quite a friend of ours. In the last five years, she has removed huge lumps and tumors from under my arms' done carpel tunnel surgery on both my DML's wrists and reconstructed my hand and arm after a cat attack and infection.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

From me too. 
Happy Birthday Hilary4.

Trisha


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The winds were awful, you could hear the trees making all kinds of noises, I will be surprised if some branches didn't come down in the night. I haven't lost any siding from the back of the house this year. In past years I have.
> I am used to people on the wrong side around here, most think the middle of the road is the proper place. It is sad when that happens. When I was around 7 we had that happen while driving on a back road. A car came up over the hill hit us head-on, this was summer so no excuses as to why he was in the middle of the road.


I hate that too. They do that out in the country on the back roads where my mom lives too but at least it is flat. Still gets my adrenaline going though since I'm not used to it. Caren, was anyone seriously hurt and do you remember the accident. I guess at 7 you would. Imagine you weren't in a seat belt back then????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider...Hoping your DH gets one of these jobs. It is so disheartening to go through this process over and over and over. I hope somehow he can keep his spirits up and pray he gets one of the jobs.


----------



## Kathleendoris

sassafras123 said:


> Kathleendoris, what is clannachan?
> Happy birthday Hilary4.
> Julie, glad you are feeling happier.
> Gwen, would miss your Gwennies.
> Angora, hope you find a brace that works.


I have probably got the spelling wrong. It is a dessert, which consists of whipped cream, with a little honey and a drop of whiskey added, raspberries and some toasted oatmeal. It was delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Kathleendoris, what is clannachan?
> Happy birthday Hilary4.
> Julie, glad you are feeling happier.
> Gwen, would miss your Gwennies.
> Angora, hope you find a brace that works.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Kathleendoris said:


> I have probably got the spelling wrong. It is a dessert, which consists of whipped cream, with a little honey and a drop of whiskey added, raspberries and some toasted oatmeal. It was delicious!


Now that sounds good, especially during cold weather!


----------



## Kathleendoris

I have finally caught up: it seemed as if, no matter how many pages I read, I was always 40 pages behind! 

Gwen, that is great news and must be a real lift to your spirits.

Julie, so sorry you have been feeling down. You cope so well most of the time, it is no surprise if now and again things just get too much. Good luck with your visit to the solicitor. I am glad to hear you managed to get the squares made in the end: I have not even started mine yet. I just feel the need to finish off a few other things first.

Which brings me to Shirley's new WIP KAL/workshop! Just what I need, Shirley! I have three sweaters I hope to finish this week, then I have one that is intended for me that has been in progress for about 2 years now. I really would like to get it finished before summer arrives, so a bit of peer pressure may be just the thing. I think this should be a regular feature of the workshop programme - maybe once every 3 months!

Jynx, I am with you on exorbitant postal costs. My knitting group likes to make things for charities, but we can only support those which collect items locally, as we could never afford the cost of posting knitted items, even within the UK, let alone overseas. I don't think the problem is declining use of the postal system - quite the opposite really, when you look at the amount of on-line shopping that is done these days.

I am still waiting nervously for a call to say the baby is on its way: today is the official due date, but when I spoke to my daughter 
earlier, nothing was happening! We are both convinced, for different 
reasons, that he will arrive on Friday, but we may both be proved wrong.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Like you 80s are good but not the 100s (mind you 80 in winter sounds ominous)


It's nothing unusual in South Central Texas, they have periods of weather in the 80s and 90s' from the end of January on, they'll still get some really chilly days too, but by the end of Jan, things start to warm up more than chill down usually, at least the 15 years I was there.


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh please come put the key back on by board..... I had to take it off for some reason and cannot get it back on... In fact, come to think of it, I'm not even sure WHERE the key is living these days.....


Oh dear, sorry you are having such trouble. I just kind of had to wiggle mine around a little, until I could tell it was on top of where it needed to be and then I just pressed down pretty hard and I heard it pop back into place. Plan B might be to take the lap top with you, next time you are out and about and I'm sure any of the 12-year old technicians at Best Buy or any computer outlet would pop it back into place for you  (I mean no disrespect about the computer technicians. It is just that as I am getting older, everyone that is "in the know" about computers looks to be soooo terribly young.)


----------



## Sorlenna

I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.

Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


----------



## nittergma

Love your paintings! The colors are so nice and clear. Looks like great fun!!


sassafras123 said:


> homework


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris said:


> Which brings me to Shirley's new WIP KAL/workshop! Just what I need, Shirley! I have three sweaters I hope to finish this week, then I have one that is intended for me that has been in progress for about 2 years now. I really would like to get it finished before summer arrives, so a bit of peer pressure may be just the thing. I think this should be a regular feature of the workshop programme - maybe once every 3 months!
> 
> .


Actually we have just about decided to do either an ongoing one (not likely) or one every 3 months - open for the full 3 months so you would be able to accomplish as much as you can with lots of time. We definitely will do a workshop more than once a year - it will depend on the interest. I personally feel it would be a great way to get to specific unfinished objects. We are going to try to get a commitment that at least one and hopefully two will be finished within the 3 months period. Great minds think alike as we decided it would be the best time period.

We will be opening one this next while and see how much interest there is.

Comments, anyone? good idea? bad idea? would you use an ongoing workshop open for 3 months and commit to finishing one at least and hopefully more projects? Minimum one fairly involved or 2 or 3 small projects. We aren't the knitting police but it might give incentive if we put a bit of a guideline about what we want. I really would like opinions here.


----------



## ChrisEl

gottastch said:


> Oh dear, sorry you are having such trouble. I just kind of had to wiggle mine around a little, until I could tell it was on top of where it needed to be and then I just pressed down pretty hard and I heard it pop back into place. Plan B might be to take the lap top with you, next time you are out and about and I'm sure any of the 12-year old technicians at Best Buy or any computer outlet would pop it back into place for you  (I mean no disrespect about the computer technicians. It is just that as I am getting older, everyone that is "in the know" about computers looks to be soooo terribly young.)


I have that feeling too  Even when DD shows me something I feel that I am one of the elementary students she used to teach...


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


That is luscious...such a pretty color and I love the drape of the ruffle.


----------



## gottastch

ChrisEl said:


> Love the phrase "theater of seasons." Had never heard it before. This winter around here we are seeing melodrama...


We certainly are  It almost seems like Mother Nature is going through her change of life or something...too hot some places, too cold in other places - LOL!


----------



## nittergma

Your mention of bagpipes brings to mind my brother. He plays his bagpipes outside in the summer and the neighbors call and ask him to keep playing, they love it! I remember him playing his chanter when he was learning.


ptofValerie said:


> In the early days of our marriage, my late beloved husband used to practice the bagpipe 'chanter' (the pipe that makes the tune) when lying in the bath. He hadn't warned me! The chanter wails!! A bit of a shock for a young bride!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel quite ashamed of my contribution.


Julie - I haven't even started mine yet or even bought the yarn. But when I do it will be very plain, believe me. But then plain will go very well between the fancy ones! The likes of you and I are needed!


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> Actually we have just about decided to do either an ongoing one (not likely) or one every 3 months - open for the full 3 months so you would be able to accomplish as much as you can with lots of time. We definitely will do a workshop more than once a year - it will depend on the interest. I personally feel it would be a great way to get to specific unfinished objects. We are going to try to get a commitment that at least one and hopefully two will be finished within the 3 months period. Great minds think alike as we decided it would be the best time period.
> 
> We will be opening one this next while and see how much interest there is.
> 
> Comments, anyone? good idea? bad idea? would you use an ongoing workshop open for 3 months and commit to finishing one at least and hopefully more projects? Minimum one fairly involved or 2 or 3 small projects. We aren't the knitting police but it might give incentive if we put a bit of a guideline about what we want. I really would like opinions here.


I'd see how the first one goes, and I'm betting you'll get input as it goes along--though I think having it there will be great for people at various times. We all need a cheerleader once in a while and knowing others are committing does make a difference.


----------



## gottastch

To all my southern friends - please, please, please be careful...sounds like you all (or should I say ya'll) will be having terrible ice coming your way...at least that's what the Weather Channel says. There is nothing worse than ice, in my humble opinion. Not a darned thing you can do about it either. Different tires of different speed doesn't help a bit. Please check weather conditions before you venture out and about. 

We had terrible black ice again this morning...the local news reported that someone lost their life on their way to (or from) work this morning. DH always complains how people just drive too fast for the conditions and when the car hits some of that black ice (you can't see it) there isn't much you can do. I may cautiously stick my nose outside this afternoon and head over to a girlfriend's house (less than a mile away). It will be good to start/warm up the car. I don't think I've driven anyplace myself since last week Tuesday...probably will be a good idea to make sure it still starts. I live on the east side of our little town and she lives on the west side. She babysits for her 2 1/2 year old granddaughter these days. "Emily" has found her voice and now talks a blue streak, let me tell ya - LOL! She has such a vivid imagination already at this age. I'm thinking of trying to knit one of those topsy-turvy dolls or maybe some finger puppets as a special gift, just for her, when her new sister arrives in March


----------



## Grannypeg

Sassafras - you make me feel like getting back into painting too. I am no expert by any means and pretty much gave it up
a couple of years ago when I completely tore my right rotator cuff. I have had surgery, but it cannot be repaired. So I find I can no longer take my projects along with me (we have a group of seven who get together at each other's homes) because it's just too heavy to manage.

In the meantime I have taken up card making and that is fun too. Sometimes a bit of water colour painting is done on cards too. I just may have to get back into painting at home.


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> HI All...just a quick update....got a phone call from my brother today...he dialed the phone himself! First time I had heard his voice in over a month! He couldn't manage to get the phone on speaker-phone...but he dialed the phone by himself & was able to hold it and talk. He felt fairly pleased about that. Again...you prayer warriors are a powerful group! SO thankful! Carol il/oh


What a wonderful treat to hear his voice! Sounds like a big step forward for him. I hope this is the first of many. x


----------



## gottastch

Grannypeg said:


> Sassafras - you make me feel like getting back into painting too. I am no expert by any means and pretty much gave it up
> a couple of years ago when I completely tore my right rotator cuff. I have had surgery, but it cannot be repaired. So I find I can no longer take my projects along with me (we have a group of seven who get together at each other's homes) because it's just too heavy to manage.
> 
> In the meantime I have taken up card making and that is fun too. Sometimes a bit of water colour painting is done on cards too. I just may have to get back into painting at home.


What a gift to be able to draw/paint. I've tried and tried and even bought myself the "drawing/sketching for dummies" book. I can now draw an eye ball but that's about it - LOL!


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy belated Birthday Hilary. Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Knitting graph paper can be found online by Googling it. This is designed to more nearly equate to knitting stitches in size and would help you to place your own stitches in your own design within the size limits for the project.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy, I'll try that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


Wow Sorlenna. Are you ever fast!! It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Your precious DIL has my prayers for disability. My youngest daughter is also 48 and has been on disabiity for almost 5 years. She had to fight for it since she was so young. She has arthritis very bad in both knees, diabetes and deteriorated disks in her back.
> give her a hug for me.
> Junek


That's terrible, June. Way too young to be so sick.


----------



## ptofValerie

I've had a fairly productive day. I got the new black coat to the tacking stitches stage and just about then, my son-in-law arrived to repair a tile in the hall. That was a bigger task than anticipated so I stopped sewing and did a bit of knitting between making him coffee and holding things. Off to 'bee skool' this evening. Four of us car-share and the conversation is always fun. I took a vegetable casserole out of the freezer so I'll heat it now and then change for class. We do tend to go well-dressed and that makes it more of an event every two weeks. I wonder which pretty crocheted hat my friend will wear this evening. She has lovely hair and wears such pretty hats.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on their outing yesterday. This is an area about 45 miles from where we live. The large body of water is the Chesapeake Bay.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures as usual. Thank you for sharing them June.


----------



## ptofValerie

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures as usual. Thank you for sharing them June.


Hope you have a lovely evening, Angelam. Its a bit raw here but we have been spared the rain that has almost drowned Somerset. I feel very sad for the many whose homes have been damaged.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Wow Sorlenna. Are you ever fast!! It looks so beautiful.


Oh, not that fast--took most of the evening!


----------



## sassafras123

Gottastch and GrannyPeg, trust me if I can draw anyone can. Haven't drawn since grade scoop and I was a poor student then. I think Betty Edwaeds book drawing on the right? Left? Side of the brain taught me to SEE. And if you can see, you can draw. I'm sure our beloved Shirley can encourage you.
If I can get through this watercolor class, where the other students have sold their work for goodness sakes you can draw or paint.
Watercoloring on card stock sounds fun. I cut my pics down to fit card stock. Now what glue do you use?
We are all being artists, choosing wool, yarn. Deciding color. Choosing pattern. We are enhancing our artists eye.
Look around at what catches your eye. Does it please you. Why. The colors. The shape. The juxtaposition. The softness. Sharpness. Shadows. Light. The more you practice the more you come to know your style.
Did you know the desert floor isn't just brown. I didn't. There is brown, taupe, black, white, rust, red just from pebbles.


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for you. Has anyone heard of teething booties? I got a pattern a few years ago when I ordered from the Cusom Woolen Mill in Carstairs, Alberta. It is just a basic slipper patter, garter stiched back & ribbed toe but made in wool with thrums in the sole. The poem that goes with it says put damp cotton socks on fussy teething baby & put these over & baby will sleep. I made some for GD but don't think they were ever worn. If they work it would be a simple add on to baby gift.
> 
> I finished a book last night, Those in Peril by Wilbur Smith about kidnapping by Somali pirates, vey good story for thse who like thrillers.
> Will have to look at the local librairy for more Tony Hillerman books, have read a few but not lately, forgot about him until mentioned here recently.


I love Wilbur Smith books. I'll have to look out for this one - is it a new one of his?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> I have probably got the spelling wrong. It is a dessert, which consists of whipped cream, with a little honey and a drop of whiskey added, raspberries and some toasted oatmeal. It was delicious!


Sounds good, can you share the recipe


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch and GrannyPeg, trust me if I can draw anyone can. Haven't drawn since grade scoop and I was a poor student then. I think Betty Edwaeds book drawing on the right? Left? Side of the brain taught me to SEE. And if you can see, you can draw. I'm sure our beloved Shirley can encourage you.
> If I can get through this watercolor class, where the other students have sold their work for goodness sakes you can draw or paint.
> Watercoloring on card stock sounds fun. I cut my pics down to fit card stock. Now what glue do you use?
> We are all being artists, choosing wool, yarn. Deciding color. Choosing pattern. We are enhancing our artists eye.
> Look around at what catches your eye. Does it please you. Why. The colors. The shape. The juxtaposition. The softness. Sharpness. Shadows. Light. The more you practice the more you come to know your style.
> Did you know the desert floor isn't just brown. I didn't. There is brown, taupe, black, white, rust, red just from pebbles.


Wow, your eyes have been opened to seeing a whole new world. You'll never see the sand the same again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> We certainly are  It almost seems like Mother Nature is going through her change of life or something...too hot some places, too cold in other places - LOL!


Wow, that puts a whole new slant on things. Love your humor. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I'd see how the first one goes, and I'm betting you'll get input as it goes along--though I think having it there will be great for people at various times. We all need a cheerleader once in a while and knowing others are committing does make a difference.


Yes, and even that project that we want to stop but it has a mental block. It is a mental WIP. I've cast on and that's it. Just can't get beyond it. Not sure I understand the pattern and not sure it will fit when finished. There are charts galore. It isn't just one chart but 4 or 5 and in my mind seems like a lot of jumping around on charts. Enlarged them and put them under plastic and now they are all in order but it is about 4 ft. long. LOL :shock: Now how to use it. Thinking I will have to have quite a setup to even use it. If I dont' get any further, I will bring it to KAP and maybe someone there can get me past the block.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't drawn since grade scoop and I was a poor student then. I think Betty Edwaeds book drawing on the right? Left? Side of the brain taught me to SEE. And if you can see, you can draw.


That books is wonderful. My main issue is not practicing.  If someone could add a few more hours to each day...!



Angora1 said:


> Yes, and even that project that we want to stop but it has a mental block. It is a mental WIP. I've cast on and that's it. Just can't get beyond it. Not sure I understand the pattern and not sure it will fit when finished. There are charts galore. It isn't just one chart but 4 or 5 and in my mind seems like a lot of jumping around on charts. Enlarged them and put them under plastic and now they are all in order but it is about 4 ft. long. LOL :shock: Now how to use it. Thinking I will have to have quite a setup to even use it. If I dont' get any further, I will bring it to KAP and maybe someone there can get me past the block.


My goodness! What in the world are you working on?


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> I love Wilbur Smith books. I'll have to look out for this one - is it a new one of his?


Just looked, the book cae out in 2011

I recently reand another, The Blue Horizon,that was also very good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> I love Wilbur Smith books. I'll have to look out for this one - is it a new one of his?


Just looked, the book came out in 2011

I recently read another, The Blue Horizon,that was also very good.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> teasel heads? --- sam


Teasels are related to thistles I think. The flower heads are surrounded by stiffish spines which end in a hook like a crochet hook, and used to be used in thread and cloth making to comb the wool fibres.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


Oh, so sorry to hear this! I'm glad she's not alone but I know how hard it is, even so. May love lift her & family.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, so sorry you have been feeling down. You cope so well most of the time, it is no surprise if now and again things just get too much. Good luck with your visit to the solicitor. I am glad to hear you managed to get the squares made in the end: I have not even started mine yet. I just feel the need to finish off a few other things first...


Thanks, Chris, for the thoughts. Hope you enjoy the KAL/Workshop! and get those sweaters done!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.

Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
Great phots Purple fi.
Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie - I haven't even started mine yet or even bought the yarn. But when I do it will be very plain, believe me. But then plain will go very well between the fancy ones! The likes of you and I are needed!


It is nice to have company!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[HUG TO JULIE]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
> You are so loved and appreciated in many ways!


KTPers all love Julie so have another big hug...((((((((((((((((Julie )))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> KTPers all love Julie so have another big hug...((((((((((((((((Julie )))))))))))))


Dear Lin, thank you so much! Are you back on Guernsey yet?


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch and GrannyPeg, trust me if I can draw anyone can. Haven't drawn since grade scoop and I was a poor student then. I think Betty Edwaeds book drawing on the right? Left? Side of the brain taught me to SEE. And if you can see, you can draw. I'm sure our beloved Shirley can encourage you.
> If I can get through this watercolor class, where the other students have sold their work for goodness sakes you can draw or paint.
> Watercoloring on card stock sounds fun. I cut my pics down to fit card stock. Now what glue do you use?
> We are all being artists, choosing wool, yarn. Deciding color. Choosing pattern. We are enhancing our artists eye.
> Look around at what catches your eye. Does it please you. Why. The colors. The shape. The juxtaposition. The softness. Sharpness. Shadows. Light. The more you practice the more you come to know your style.
> Did you know the desert floor isn't just brown. I didn't. There is brown, taupe, black, white, rust, red just from pebbles.


I am self taught - and I remember having a terrible time with trees -- we usually paint what we are familiar with. I had no trouble with the mountains but do you think I could draw fir and pine trees??? no way. We went out to Fairmont BC camping and I spent 2 weeks sketching trees in pencil. I suddenly found out that Christmas trees (usually pines) and fir trees usually have branches that reach toward the sky rather than towards the ground. They narrow at the top and it changed my paintings from so so to fairly good.

I learned to do what Joy is doing -- really really look at the grasses, the shapes the different styles of flowers and cacti - and the shapes of clouds, the colors of sunsets, and on and on. Life opened up for me. that was 60 years ago.

I also really tried to learn how to paint distances - Perspective.It is something you don't necessarily know instinctively so I would suggest that Joy buy an inexpensive perspective book. there might be perspective classes on U tube. It is one subject that is so important if you want your pictures to be true.

What I learned then was the same 'rules' that I used in my wall hangings -- I was painting with fabric using the same information I used with paint. People here have said they look real - that is because I 'painted, with pieces of fabric - instead of paint. Then I used my knowledge of branches (which I studied) trees, shorelines etc. and pretended I was painting them. Sometimes if i couldn't find fabric I painted places with acrylic craft paint.

Joy- I am gathering some information and will send you a pdf download sometime this next week which will give you some perspective drawings, some ideas for trees etc. some ideas for colors etc. I hope they will help. I am so happy to be able to share this with you. I have taught so many people in my life to 'go for it' and lots have done wonderful work.

Shirley


----------



## Grannypeg

I have only been card making for a couple of months - just really getting into it. There is a special watercolour card stock. I can't remember the name of the blue, but it comes in a white and green kind of like a lipstick shaped tube, with caps on both ends. Once I retire, I would like to take private painting lessons in acrylics and watercolours. I'm really not interested in oils.



sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch and GrannyPeg, trust me if I can draw anyone can. Haven't drawn since grade scoop and I was a poor student then. I think Betty Edwaeds book drawing on the right? Left? Side of the brain taught me to SEE. And if you can see, you can draw. I'm sure our beloved Shirley can encourage you.
> If I can get through this watercolor class, where the other students have sold their work for goodness sakes you can draw or paint.
> Watercoloring on card stock sounds fun. I cut my pics down to fit card stock. Now what glue do you use?
> We are all being artists, choosing wool, yarn. Deciding color. Choosing pattern. We are enhancing our artists eye.
> Look around at what catches your eye. Does it please you. Why. The colors. The shape. The juxtaposition. The softness. Sharpness. Shadows. Light. The more you practice the more you come to know your style.
> Did you know the desert floor isn't just brown. I didn't. There is brown, taupe, black, white, rust, red just from pebbles.


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> homework


Sassafras I'd give you 10/10 for that homework. They look great. Well done!


----------



## purl2diva

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


So sorry to hear this. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for sure.


----------



## Grannypeg

I will sure be thinking about you Bonnie. I was ten months getting into surgery for mine, which isn't repairable, but the bursa was scrapped. I always wondered if I was a star sports player if I would have been into surgery within a few days of tearing the rotator cuff and perhaps having successful surgery! Such is life.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


----------



## Grannypeg

I will sure be thinking about you Bonnie. I was ten months getting into surgery for mine, which isn't repairable, but the bursa was scrapped. I always wondered if I was a star sports player if I would have been into surgery within a few days of tearing the rotator cuff and perhaps having successful surgery! Such is life.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


Oh dear! that is so sad! My heart aches for her! If she or anyone in her family is reading this - My Prayers are with her and I know the Prayer Warriors on the TP have her surrounded - both she and her family. What a sad thing for her - If anyone knows her email addy or address could you pm me? thanks Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


Bonnie - I am so glad for you. I am glad you are able to get the surgery and I hope it solves the pain for you. I know how painful and deblilitating it is and hopefully this will help. Just take care and do what the doctor says. I have heard from so many that it is important to do the PT exactly and to stick with it. good luck - I am glad they are getting you fixed this winter as I would imagine Spring and summer are busy on the farm. keep us up to date! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> Sassafras - you make me feel like getting back into painting too. I am no expert by any means and pretty much gave it up
> a couple of years ago when I completely tore my right rotator cuff. I have had surgery, but it cannot be repaired. So I find I can no longer take my projects along with me (we have a group of seven who get together at each other's homes) because it's just too heavy to manage.
> 
> In the meantime I have taken up card making and that is fun too. Sometimes a bit of water colour painting is done on cards too. I just may have to get back into painting at home.


Granny Peg. I didn't realize you have a detached rotator cuff too. They are so miserable. I am learning to deal with mine. I don't qualify for surgery but they also told me that they doubted it could be fixed. I know exactly what you mean about the limitations. It is amazing how you can adjust thought. There are card sets at Michaels -cards and envelopes- in packages - not watercolor paper but they work well for watercolor if you go a bit lightly on the water . I do all my cards with them. I used to use very good watercolor paper at one time but got busy with other projects so just buy the cards and use pen (micron 03 and micron 05) which are archival ink ( doesn't fade and is for art projects) with some of my watercolors, do some pen and ink drawings and some just watercolor - lots of fun. less trouble and expense than using a watercolor pad, cutting it up and gluing. jmo.

I agree with you about oils -- they are messy and smelly and hard to use unless you have a studio. I learned with oils and did like the way you could pull the colors together but they are not doable in most homes or condos etc. Acrylics are a bit bright for me - and pretty well opaque although some colors are transparent - HOwever watercolor is a bit more difficult but you get better results in my opinion. (others may differ- but that is what is so great about art).

'
OOps ! meant to add these to my post about the cards and different ways to look at things. won't bother changing it because this post is about cards too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Granny Peg. I didn't realize you have a detached rotator cuff too. They are so miserable. I am learning to deal with mine. I don't qualify for surgery but they also told me that they doubted it could be fixed. I know exactly what you mean about the limitations. It is amazing how you can adjust thought. There are card sets at Michaels -cards and envelopes- in packages - not watercolor paper but they work well for watercolor if you go a bit lightly on the water . I do all my cards with them. I used to use very good watercolor paper at one time but got busy with other projects so just buy the cards and use pen (micron 03 and micron 05) which are archival ink ( doesn't fade and is for art projects) with some of my watercolors, do some pen and ink drawings and some just watercolor - lots of fun. less trouble and expense than using a watercolor pad, cutting it up and gluing. jmo.
> 
> I agree with you about oils -- they are messy and smelly and hard to use unless you have a studio. I learned with oils and did like the way you could pull the colors together but they are not doable in most homes or condos etc. Acrylics are a bit bright for me - and pretty well opaque although some colors are transparent - HOwever watercolor is a bit more difficult but you get better results in my opinion. (others may differ- but that is what is so great about art).
> 
> '
> OOps ! meant to add these to my post about the cards and different ways to look at things. won't bother changing it because this post is about cards too.


Your cards are wonderful, Shirley!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, June. Way too young to be so sick.


It gets her down sometimes. But what is, is. She has a wonderful church family that she loves and they love her. Her faith is strong.
She lives with me and does the things that I can't do...and I do the things that are hard for her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


Thank you. that is so tragic...will definitely keep her in prayers for comfort!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


God luck with your surgery. I hope it's successful!
junek


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> In the early days of our marriage, my late beloved husband used to practice the bagpipe 'chanter' (the pipe that makes the tune) when lying in the bath. He hadn't warned me! The chanter wails!! A bit of a shock for a young bride!


My next door neighbour in Glasgow did this too, then we had him play the full pipes at Hogmanay.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


Looking good already! Love the colour. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*


Brilliant news! So glad you have good news.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Granny Peg. I didn't realize you have a detached rotator cuff too. They are so miserable. I am learning to deal with mine. I don't qualify for surgery but they also told me that they doubted it could be fixed. I know exactly what you mean about the limitations. It is amazing how you can adjust thought. There are card sets at Michaels -cards and envelopes- in packages - not watercolor paper but they work well for watercolor if you go a bit lightly on the water . I do all my cards with them. I used to use very good watercolor paper at one time but got busy with other projects so just buy the cards and use pen (micron 03 and micron 05) which are archival ink ( doesn't fade and is for art projects) with some of my watercolors, do some pen and ink drawings and some just watercolor - lots of fun. less trouble and expense than using a watercolor pad, cutting it up and gluing. jmo.
> 
> I agree with you about oils -- they are messy and smelly and hard to use unless you have a studio. I learned with oils and did like the way you could pull the colors together but they are not doable in most homes or condos etc. Acrylics are a bit bright for me - and pretty well opaque although some colors are transparent - HOwever watercolor is a bit more difficult but you get better results in my opinion. (others may differ- but that is what is so great about art).
> 
> '
> OOps ! meant to add these to my post about the cards and different ways to look at things. won't bother changing it because this post is about cards too.


I'm so glad you included the pictures of your cards.
Seeing your artwork is always such a treat!
junek


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


So sorry to hear this. I'll drop her a PM.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


I'm sure it will all go well Bonnie, and just think of the relief you'll have afterwards.


----------



## ChrisEl

So sorry to hear about Budasha's husband. I'm sure it was a shock...although even when you are prepared somehow it is still a shock.


----------



## ChrisEl

Have enjoyed all the lovely watercolors. It's nice to have a private art show...


----------



## KateB

Miss Pam said:


> Your cards are wonderful, Shirley!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is electricity expensive there darowil? you never seem to use your a/c - I guess I am assuming you have central air - but either does sugarsugar talk about using a/c. --- sam


Electricity is expensive. I don't know just how much as we have solar which covers a fair bit of the expense for us. And apparently here in South Australia we have the most expensive in the country. I do try to avoid using it- maybe I'm a bit too much that way but I try to watch my usage both for the bills but for the environment as well. And the a/c upstairs doesn't work well enough to cover the main room I use hence the other reason my stuff moves downstairs in the hot weather. My room actually becomes far too hot even I did have the a/c on upstairs.
I did have the a/c on for a few hours yesterday. Lovely and cool now at 6am and in for a nice day today. For some reason we have a nice day surronded by hot days.
Woke up early so decided to get up and hop on here while I can.


----------



## NanaCaren

ChrisEl said:


> I liked it too...have been thinking it would make a good baby gift...along with something knitted, of course...


Hmm never thought of that it would make a good baby gift.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


What a fantastic answer to pray- and what a relief for you all. And now DH can look at getting both shoulders done and not just the work related injury.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> just love, love,love Seth!! He said it because that's what you say...that is priceless!
> Junek


I do say ouch when the knife gets close to fingers hoping he will keep his away from the sharp blade. I guess it is working.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that hug, Martina! I have my five squares in a pile, I tried to block them but they are rolling and curling, and may just have to go in the post as they are.
> I found a suitable card for Rick with an indirect reference to that lovely verse about the footsteps in the sand- when the man thought he walked alone and Christ points out that that was when he carried him. Forget the exact quote. But will get that in tomorrow's post.


The rolling doesn't really matter for the squares as they will be attached to toehr squares which will keep them flat. Surronded by all the other squares they won't be able to roll no matter how hard they try.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Looking good! Hope you're in for the day!


Had to go get my truck once again, it seems to be working ok. Got me home in whiteout conditions. You could not even see a meter in front of the truck. I'm in now though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> He is so sweet, such a blessing :-D


That is lovely, nice to join you with coffee

Yes he sure is, some days I'd be lost without him.

Thank you, nice to have coffee with KTP and see all the photos.


----------



## Pup lover

Sassafrass good job on your paintings!

Spider keeping you and DH in prayers.

Angora hope you find the right brace to be able to get up and down the stairs. 

Rookie hope you are all safe and warm and enjoying the family time!

Purple love the fight over the bird food picture!

Our trees seem to have come through ok though we have a few shingles from the roof in the yard.

Sorlenna love the ruffle on Charlotte!

Budasha so sorry for your loss. Im glad that you have had your family there with you. {{{hugs}}}

Bonnie happy you have a date for your shoulder surgery, will keep you in prayers.

Caren glad you got your truck and got back home ok.

Julie, glad that your spirits are better today, the distance of the dementia is more than enough without adding in the physical distance. I'm proud of the way you work through the down times. We're always here for you! {{{hugs}}}

Have been having sinus issues for going on three weeks now, nothing major just sneezing some and blowing a lot. Yesterday face and neck started irritating a bit more, bottom jaw and tooth. I think its just sinus, doesnt hurt to touch tooth, brush or eat/chew with it and it runs along under my ear so will give it another day or so and see what happens. Have been very glad (knocking on wood) that it hasn't developed into anything else. 

Everyone stay warm or cool as the case may be!

Prayers and hugs!
Dawn


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I hate that too. They do that out in the country on the back roads where my mom lives too but at least it is flat. Still gets my adrenaline going though since I'm not used to it. Caren, was anyone seriously hurt and do you remember the accident. I guess at 7 you would. Imagine you weren't in a seat belt back then????


The road by me is a great road for racing bikes and cars. Not that I have first hand knowledge of it, other than hearing it. I have had a few race buddies from the UK say they are bring their bikes for a week and testing it out. I remember the accident it was very bloody as mum broke her nose of course she bleed on everyone when she was checking on us. We had station wagon, the seat folded down. My little sis and brother ended up on the floor. My older sis had her head stuck between the front seat and the back of the seat. I hit my dad's head, got a goose egg. He was in shock. we had a couple friends with us. We all went to get checked out minor bumps and bruises. Mum had to worst with her broken nose, only because she was clipping her toenails and had leaned down just as the car hit us.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> I have probably got the spelling wrong. It is a dessert, which consists of whipped cream, with a little honey and a drop of whiskey added, raspberries and some toasted oatmeal. It was delicious!


That sound delicious. yummmmmm

To make Cranachan (serves 4):

 60g oats (pinhead or jumbo rolled)(*)
 300g fresh raspberries, plus more to decorate
 300ml double cream
 6 tablespoons honey, melted and cooled
 6 tablespoons whisky

1. Dry-toast the oats in a frying pan over a medium heat. They are ready when the flakes are just browned and smell toasted, but should not be dark. Leave to cool.

2. In a bowl, lightly crush half the raspberries. Fold in the remaining whole raspberries and crush lightly  there should still be large whole pieces.

3. In another bowl, mix 3 tablespoons of honey with 3 tablespoons of whisky.

4. In another bowl, mix the cream and the rest of the honey and whisky. Whip until the cream thickens but is still soft. It should still be floppy, not stiff.

5. To assemble the dessert(**), add some of the raspberry mixture, then a sprinkling of oats and then some of the cream mixture. Add two more layers in the same order (raspberries, oats, cream, raspberries, oats, cream). Top with a few whole raspberries, and drizzle with the honey-whisky mixture. Serve immediately.

(*) Use as little or as much of the toasted oats as you prefer  you might want to go easy on the oats unless youre a hardcore porridge fan.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> re.... green grass from the rain in UK. And we have the dried up brown crunchy stuff. :roll:


ditto


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers!! I just went outside for a second... that wind is burning hot. It is just over 43c at 4.30pm. :shock:
> I reckon Darrowil is down in front of her aircon too as I see it is about 41c there.


And right now at just after 7am I'm sitting here in one of David's shirts becuase I was cold- but refuse to close the window I am sitting in front off. David's shirt was the only thing I could find to wear without going into our bedroom but as he is now up I can head up there.


----------



## angelam

ptofValerie said:


> Hope you have a lovely evening, Angelam. Its a bit raw here but we have been spared the rain that has almost drowned Somerset. I feel very sad for the many whose homes have been damaged.


Thanks Valerie. A bit raw here too - and of course we've had a few rain showers! It's forecast to be quite a bit colder here for the next couple of days - even some snow flurries, just to make a change from boring old rain! I'm having a very lazy evening and catching up. Won't be long before bedtime.


----------



## Dintoo

Good afternoon everyone. Just stopping in for a moment. Spent my computer time trying to catch up with everyone-as usual. Only 10 pages behind! Wll be keeping everyone in my prayers for healing, jobs, family problems, etc. Too many to name at present. Love the pictures, water colour picture, yarns, etc. The weather is cold but bright today, but am staying inside and catching up n things around here, also making an Amish Puzzle Ball for grandsons. Must go get the mail--will walk down the stairs ( I'm on 7th floor), then walk up one flight, walk to the other end of the hall then walk up the next flight, etc. Hope you can figure that out. At least I get a bit of exercise that way. Take care and safe everyone. Remember that I'm praying for al my tea party brothers and sisters. Jinny


----------



## Grannypeg

I love watercolours and I love pen and ink and rouging.



Designer1234 said:


> Granny Peg. I didn't realize you have a detached rotator cuff too. They are so miserable. I am learning to deal with mine. I don't qualify for surgery but they also told me that they doubted it could be fixed. I know exactly what you mean about the limitations. It is amazing how you can adjust thought. There are card sets at Michaels -cards and envelopes- in packages - not watercolor paper but they work well for watercolor if you go a bit lightly on the water . I do all my cards with them. I used to use very good watercolor paper at one time but got busy with other projects so just buy the cards and use pen (micron 03 and micron 05) which are archival ink ( doesn't fade and is for art projects) with some of my watercolors, do some pen and ink drawings and some just watercolor - lots of fun. less trouble and expense than using a watercolor pad, cutting it up and gluing. jmo.
> 
> I agree with you about oils -- they are messy and smelly and hard to use unless you have a studio. I learned with oils and did like the way you could pull the colors together but they are not doable in most homes or condos etc. Acrylics are a bit bright for me - and pretty well opaque although some colors are transparent - HOwever watercolor is a bit more difficult but you get better results in my opinion. (others may differ- but that is what is so great about art).
> 
> '
> OOps ! meant to add these to my post about the cards and different ways to look at things. won't bother changing it because this post is about cards too.


----------



## jknappva

Well, our snowfall has started. Very tiny flakes just lazily drifting down. When it starts out as tiny flakes, it usually means a heavy snow fall....well, heavy for us...they're predicting 8-10 inches. For us, that's a major snow storm.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Had to go get my truck once again, it seems to be working ok. Got me home in whiteout conditions. You could not even see a meter in front of the truck. I'm in now though.


So glad you're home safely..hope your truck is completely 'well' now so it doesn't have to return to the truck hospital! LOL!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that really won't be necessary gwen - we have wifi all over the house now - but you have to admit - the bathroom did add a bit of class to the event - rotflmao --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I think this year I'll set up the laptop at the Sit and Knit rather than in the bathroom at Sam's....LOL.....I've reserved a large meeting room for us.


----------



## iamsam

thanks agnes - read the first page - will check it out more later. want to read about the life of a haggis --- sam



agnescr said:


> Here you go Sam as to who Robert( Rabbie) Burns is. Do you sing Auld lang Syne at the New Year? he wrote that along with many other well known songs and poems " My love is like a red red rose" and " A man's a man for a' that"....Scotland's National Bard
> his birthday was January 25
> 
> http://www.robertburns.org.uk/Assets/Poems_Songs/toahaggis.htm


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I'm off to my fitness class this morning. It's not very strenuous and my pal and I (both in our 60's) are amongst the youngest there! I really have to get more exercise, but I really hate walking ( think it comes from having to walk everywhere when the kids were small as I didn't learn to drive until I was 32) so that's out. I bought an exercise DVD more than a week ago and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet!  I think I'm basically just a lazy b****! Anyway must dash and get dressed. Speak later.


If you are 15 minutes away or so from a coffee place why not walk there have a coffee and walk back? Thats the only way I get myself to walk. And coffee has milk in it so helps your bones (although I have heard that caffeine stops the absorption of calcium but I don't know if that is true). But I too am basically lazy. Go out just to walk or exercise- your kidding aren't you. Walk somewhere to do things especially if it involves coffee- that works. But not in 100+ temperatures


----------



## iamsam

may we see a picture of your bag when it is finished? pretty please --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to see a bit of blue sky.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today finishing a c rochet shopping bag, might just have to throw a few embellishments at it though.
> 
> Sending happy, peaceful and healing vibes to you all xxx
> 
> Tuesday photos....


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know what it is in NSW?


lovely- high 20s at the most (and the last 5 days similar).


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> I've never heard of teething booties but I think you could look up thrummed mittens or something to refresh your memory on thrumming and then just do that to the sole of any bootie pattern..
> 
> I'm starting the Anne Hillerman book tonight. She is making Chee's wife a little more of a player. She said she and her dad never really discussed her taking over the characters but that he taught her to write so they should have similar styles.


Ooh, I didn't realise that the late Tony had a daughter who might continue his lovely series. They're hard to find here but I have got some as swaps from US and really enjoy them.


----------



## iamsam

it will cost $0.49/oz to mail first class now. I think email has not helped. they were thinking about doing away with Saturday delivery - what an outcry. so many of us use email - do our banking online there is really no need to mail anything. I always have stamps on hand though.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I so agree about postage- a back lash from all the emailing we do, perhaps?
> Sorry to hear that Mom has had a backward step.


----------



## iamsam

love hot chocolate but the stove made espresso reigns --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. The wind seems to have died down considerably. I am wondering how much snow has drifted across the road over night.
> 
> This mornings coffee, the first one is hot chocolate. You take whipped topping and freeze it in a cookie cutter or mold to keep the shape.
> 
> Gentle healing and hugs to all.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> That sound delicious. yummmmmm
> 
> To make Cranachan (serves 4):
> 
>  60g oats (pinhead or jumbo rolled)(*)
>  300g fresh raspberries, plus more to decorate
>  300ml double cream
>  6 tablespoons honey, melted and cooled
>  6 tablespoons whisky
> 
> 1. Dry-toast the oats in a frying pan over a medium heat. They are ready when the flakes are just browned and smell toasted, but should not be dark. Leave to cool.
> 
> 2. In a bowl, lightly crush half the raspberries. Fold in the remaining whole raspberries and crush lightly  there should still be large whole pieces.
> 
> 3. In another bowl, mix 3 tablespoons of honey with 3 tablespoons of whisky.
> 
> 4. In another bowl, mix the cream and the rest of the honey and whisky. Whip until the cream thickens but is still soft. It should still be floppy, not stiff.
> 
> 5. To assemble the dessert(**), add some of the raspberry mixture, then a sprinkling of oats and then some of the cream mixture. Add two more layers in the same order (raspberries, oats, cream, raspberries, oats, cream). Top with a few whole raspberries, and drizzle with the honey-whisky mixture. Serve immediately.
> 
> (*) Use as little or as much of the toasted oats as you prefer  you might want to go easy on the oats unless youre a hardcore porridge fan.


Yum!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## iamsam

I'm a day late and probably a dollar short but I still have lots of birthday wishes for you hillary4 - hope you had a great day --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hilary4 who sometimes drops in on the Tea Party has her birthday today- but by the time most of you read this it will be a belated birthday, because she lives in Dunedin in the South Island, and we have only 20 minutes left of Tuesday!
> 
> Happy Birthday Hilary!


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> Well, our snowfall has started. Very tiny flakes just lazily drifting down. When it starts out as tiny flakes, it usually means a heavy snow fall....well, heavy for us...they're predicting 8-10 inches. For us, that's a major snow storm.
> Junek


I've been happy during all this cold weather that I'm retired and can stay in....I'm sure you are too! That is a lot of snow for your part of the state...


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy to brother and family during this sad time. and cudos to you for stepping in to help - what kind of an apprenticeship? --- sam



darowil said:


> My computer was playing up today. David has now fixed it and it is time to go to bed.
> HAd a phone call from a brother today. His wifes father is dying- probably only a couple of days to go. My brother is meant to be taking our nephew to an interview for an apprenticeship which will involve beign away for 24 hours and doesn't feel as thogh he can leave his wife at this stage. So if it can be organsied I will be heading off tomorrow for 24 hours or so with my nephew. So I might be absent again for the next 2 days. Did get plenty of knitting and reading done though today!
> Only on page 55 now so going to struggle to keep up if I go away tomorrow


----------



## AZ Sticks

It all looks yummmy!


NanaCaren said:


> This morning I made scrambled eggs shredded some ham and a tiny bit of cheese. Put it onto an egg roll wrap, sprayed it with olive oil. Baked it at 400f for ten minutes. Next time I will leave the egg less cooked so it is not so dry. Mightbenocewith some salsa added to the eggs. Beaked a loaf of pumpernickel bread and made the ginger marmalade scones you posted. They are very good.i used tangerine marmalade instead of orange.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


Looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I'm a day late and probably a dollar short but I still have lots of birthday wishes for you hillary4 - hope you had a great day --- sam


 Me, too! I hope it was filled with blessings!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love hot chocolate but the stove made espresso reigns --- sam


Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake. 
Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> It all looks yummmy!


Thank you it was fun to make and kept me busy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Yum!!! Thanks for posting


You are most welcome, it sounds like a desert my nanny would make.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The rolling doesn't really matter for the squares as they will be attached to toehr squares which will keep them flat. Surronded by all the other squares they won't be able to roll no matter how hard they try.


They can be a bit irritating to work with though.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I am self taught - and I remember having a terrible time with trees -- we usually paint what we are familiar with. I had no trouble with the mountains but do you think I could draw fir and pine trees??? no way. We went out to Fairmont BC camping and I spent 2 weeks sketching trees in pencil. I suddenly found out that Christmas trees (usually pines) and fir trees usually have branches that reach toward the sky rather than towards the ground. They narrow at the top and it changed my paintings from so so to fairly good.
> 
> I learned to do what Joy is doing -- really really look at the grasses, the shapes the different styles of flowers and cacti - and the shapes of clouds, the colors of sunsets, and on and on. Life opened up for me. that was 60 years ago.
> 
> I also really tried to learn how to paint distances - Perspective.It is something you don't necessarily know instinctively so I would suggest that Joy buy an inexpensive perspective book. there might be perspective classes on U tube. It is one subject that is so important if you want your pictures to be true.
> 
> What I learned then was the same 'rules' that I used in my wall hangings -- I was painting with fabric using the same information I used with paint. People here have said they look real - that is because I 'painted, with pieces of fabric - instead of paint. Then I used my knowledge of branches (which I studied) trees, shorelines etc. and pretended I was painting them. Sometimes if i couldn't find fabric I painted places with acrylic craft paint.
> 
> Joy- I am gathering some information and will send you a pdf download sometime this next week which will give you some perspective drawings, some ideas for trees etc. some ideas for colors etc. I hope they will help. I am so happy to be able to share this with you. I have taught so many people in my life to 'go for it' and lots have done wonderful work.
> 
> Shirley


For me, I think I am bombarded with everything and I can't separate anything...if that makes any sense. I see the clouds...the lights and the darks, what comes forward, what recesses back oh but there is a tree and oh but there is a rock or grass near the rock, etc., etc...just scatter-brained maybe and can't focus on just the one thing - LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, glad that your spirits are better today, the distance of the dementia is more than enough without adding in the physical distance. I'm proud of the way you work through the down times. We're always here for you! {{{hugs}}}
> ...
> Dawn


I agree with you about Fale, and thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lin, thank you so much! Are you back on Guernsey yet?


Yes Julie, arrived last night, and am off to Alderney tomorrow to Friday in order to get all the Alderney Society membership cards out, as I'm still doing this even though not based there all the time. The current ones run out on Friday so its essential!! I usually manage to do them during the first half of the month, but haven't managed to get back yet this year. DH returns from England to Guernsey on Friday or I would be staying longer, but he is only back a few days before going away again. I hope to get hold of all the holiday photos when he's back so will post a few when I can. Still a bit jet lagged at present, so am going to bed to knit despite not being tired (but fell asleep at 11am for a couple of hours....)


----------



## iamsam

do you have a recipe you could share? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I have probably got the spelling wrong. It is a dessert, which consists of whipped cream, with a little honey and a drop of whiskey added, raspberries and some toasted oatmeal. It was delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> lovely- high 20s at the most (and the last 5 days similar).


oh well...........


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it will cost $0.49/oz to mail first class now. I think email has not helped. they were thinking about doing away with Saturday delivery - what an outcry. so many of us use email - do our banking online there is really no need to mail anything. I always have stamps on hand though.
> 
> sam


we are close to double that for national postage- at 70cents per standard envelope- not sure what it is by weight- but my parcells to Christchurch frequently cost me $5.


----------



## iamsam

that is looking so good sorlenna - it is going to be lovely.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


Prayers going up now.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Yes Julie, arrived last night, and am off to Alderney tomorrow to Friday in order to get all the Alderney Society membership cards out, as I'm still doing this even though not based there all the time. The current ones run out on Friday so its essential!! I usually manage to do them during the first half of the month, but haven't managed to get back yet this year. DH returns from England to Guernsey on Friday or I would be staying longer, but he is only back a few days before going away again. I hope to get hold of all the holiday photos when he's back so will post a few when I can. Still a bit jet lagged at present, so am going to bed to knit despite not being tired (but fell asleep at 11am for a couple of hours....)


It is always more devastating as one gets older- one is far more into a routine!


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> For me, I think I am bombarded with everything and I can't separate anything...if that makes any sense. I see the clouds...the lights and the darks, what comes forward, what recesses back oh but there is a tree and oh but there is a rock or grass near the rock, etc., etc...just scatter-brained maybe and can't focus on just the one thing - LOL.


It is not easy to do -- you have really focus on on thing. like a blade of grass or a l2" square. I used to have my student bring a 2" square of cardboard, a 5 " square of cardboard ( size of the hole in the middle) and a one foot square of cardboard. You lay the largest square on a piece of ground or a rock, or stand back and look at a tree in it. use it to study all sorts of things. in your notebook you write down the colors and shapes you see. then you go one size smaller and do the same thing. Pick a different spot than the l2" size - go all the way down to the 2" square - study them - write down what you see and what colors they are.

It helps you get used to focusing. this is for people who really want to be able to SEE what they are looking at. I was always investigating rocks, sand, grasses, flowers etc. but when you start to draw them they have to be in perspective -- the petals in comparison to the center and the stem. Where the flowers are in the picture - smaller farther back - larger in the front-- it is fascinating. I hope I am not boring anyone --I can avoid the detail if it is not good to have this type of information which might not be of interest to all the members.


----------



## iamsam

that is more than I will ever do - can't draw a straight line with a ruler --- sam



gottastch said:


> What a gift to be able to draw/paint. I've tried and tried and even bought myself the "drawing/sketching for dummies" book. I can now draw an eye ball but that's about it - LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely backdated! Made a deposit today and once it clears will be catching up on bills. 


KateB said:


> Absolutely brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup: So pleased for you. Backdated too?


----------



## iamsam

what fun to be well dressed for class - I would love that. do the me wear ties? --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> I've had a fairly productive day. I got the new black coat to the tacking stitches stage and just about then, my son-in-law arrived to repair a tile in the hall. That was a bigger task than anticipated so I stopped sewing and did a bit of knitting between making him coffee and holding things. Off to 'bee skool' this evening. Four of us car-share and the conversation is always fun. I took a vegetable casserole out of the freezer so I'll heat it now and then change for class. We do tend to go well-dressed and that makes it more of an event every two weeks. I wonder which pretty crocheted hat my friend will wear this evening. She has lovely hair and wears such pretty hats.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like it changes the way you look at the world around you. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch and GrannyPeg, trust me if I can draw anyone can. Haven't drawn since grade scoop and I was a poor student then. I think Betty Edwaeds book drawing on the right? Left? Side of the brain taught me to SEE. And if you can see, you can draw. I'm sure our beloved Shirley can encourage you.
> If I can get through this watercolor class, where the other students have sold their work for goodness sakes you can draw or paint.
> Watercoloring on card stock sounds fun. I cut my pics down to fit card stock. Now what glue do you use?
> We are all being artists, choosing wool, yarn. Deciding color. Choosing pattern. We are enhancing our artists eye.
> Look around at what catches your eye. Does it please you. Why. The colors. The shape. The juxtaposition. The softness. Sharpness. Shadows. Light. The more you practice the more you come to know your style.
> Did you know the desert floor isn't just brown. I didn't. There is brown, taupe, black, white, rust, red just from pebbles.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> It is not easy to do -- you have really focus on on thing. like a blade of grass or a l2" square. I used to have my student bring a 2" square of cardboard, a 5 " square of cardboard ( size of the hole in the middle) and a one foot square of cardboard. You lay the largest square on a piece of ground or a rock, or stand back and look at a tree in it. use it to study all sorts of things. in your notebook you write down the colors and shapes you see. then you go one size smaller and do the same thing. Pick a different spot than the l2" size - go all the way down to the 2" square - study them - write down what you see and what colors they are.
> 
> It helps you get used to focusing. this is for people who really want to be able to SEE what they are looking at. I was always investigating rocks, sand, grasses, flowers etc. but when you start to draw them they have to be in perspective -- the petals in comparison to the center and the stem. Where the flowers are in the picture - smaller farther back - larger in the front-- it is fascinating. I hope I am not boring anyone --I can avoid the detail if it is not good to have this type of information which might not be of interest to all the members.


Shirley, no way is this boring you are just reminding me of exercises I used to do for my City and Guild. I found after a while it became second nature :thumbup: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> that is more than I will ever do - can't draw a straight line with a ruler --- sam


Don't worry Sam if you draw from nature you will find very few straight lines there. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the news sandi - how tragic for liz - will keep her in prayers. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> So glad you're home safely..hope your truck is completely 'well' now so it doesn't have to return to the truck hospital! LOL!
> Junek


I will know for sure when I start the truck in about an hour to give Chris (Chrissy's boyfriend) a ride home.


----------



## iamsam

I think she was talking about his falling the last time she posted. so sad. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


----------



## iamsam

thanks tns --- sam



TNS said:


> Teasels are related to thistles I think. The flower heads are surrounded by stiffish spines which end in a hook like a crochet hook, and used to be used in thread and cloth making to comb the wool fibres.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> that is more than I will ever do - can't draw a straight line with a ruler --- sam


bet you could if you were shown how!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


----------



## iamsam

healing energy already surrounding you bonnie - we are here for you.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.The began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


Hi Gwennie, hope everyone around you stays safe. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> healing energy already surrounding you bonnie - we are here for you.
> 
> sam


And from me too Bonnie xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

I may....give me a day or so to dig around in my stored soap making stuff. If so I'll pm you. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, non knitting question.
> 
> Does anyone have a good recipe for bath bombs that will keep 12 months or so in air tight storage.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Granny Peg. I didn't realize you have a detached rotator cuff too. They are so miserable. I am learning to deal with mine. I don't qualify for surgery but they also told me that they doubted it could be fixed. I know exactly what you mean about the limitations. It is amazing how you can adjust thought. There are card sets at Michaels -cards and envelopes- in packages - not watercolor paper but they work well for watercolor if you go a bit lightly on the water . I do all my cards with them. I used to use very good watercolor paper at one time but got busy with other projects so just buy the cards and use pen (micron 03 and micron 05) which are archival ink ( doesn't fade and is for art projects) with some of my watercolors, do some pen and ink drawings and some just watercolor - lots of fun. less trouble and expense than using a watercolor pad, cutting it up and gluing. jmo.
> 
> I agree with you about oils -- they are messy and smelly and hard to use unless you have a studio. I learned with oils and did like the way you could pull the colors together but they are not doable in most homes or condos etc. Acrylics are a bit bright for me - and pretty well opaque although some colors are transparent - HOwever watercolor is a bit more difficult but you get better results in my opinion. (others may differ- but that is what is so great about art).
> 
> '
> OOps ! meant to add these to my post about the cards and different ways to look at things. won't bother changing it because this post is about cards too.


Awesome oh my they are awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

beautiful...very soft and feminine.


Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> beautiful...very soft and feminine.


That's what I'm going for! I'll work on the back more tonight...see how far I get, and tomorrow I'm off, so if he doesn't have too much already planned, I should make good progress.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now, fm is playing up a bit and I can feel the fibro fog starting. Good job I've finised the beading workshop. Night night everyone and hugs (((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake.
> Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


WOW yummy looks soooooooo good


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Bonnie* didn't realize you were about to have rotator cuff surgery. Will keep you in my prayers. DH was suppose to have an MRI Wed a.m. but they called him in early today instead due to the weather we were schedule to have. Got the MRI done and now will see surgeon on Monday a.m. I'm going to go with him so I'll be sure to know everything the dr. says. With hope, he will schedule surgery pretty soon. Please keep us up to date on yours and remind us again as it gets nearer; you know many of us have c.r.a.f.t (can't remember a flippin' thing).


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.The began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


To be honest, I would rather have a foot of snow than any amount of black ice. I do find it funny that they would keep kids at school for that amount of snow. It would be business as usual with that much snow up here. Do take care driving if that will be ice. I would stay at home and hunker down if the roads are icy and I don't need to go out in it.


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake.
> Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


What a great setting. May start a new trend in food photography
 (I really do like it)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness...that is going to be lovely.


sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I do recognize the very danger of the black ice and for here even the small amount of snow. I just find it somewhat humourous how the difference in what you are used to predicate how you react. On the tv ALL day long it has been nothing but weather reporting. I can't help but chuckle if those of us here in the south had to suddenly have to deal with the snow that so many of you folks get. I shared with DH what you Pacer had posted about having to shovel the doorstep and find the stairs then clear around your car and off your car and STILL then drove to work. The extreme differences are amusing to me. But again, being a G.R.I.T.S. girl, I don't venture out in what little we get either; gotta respect mother nature.


pacer said:


> To be honest, I would rather have a foot of snow than any amount of black ice. I do find it funny that they would keep kids at school for that amount of snow. It would be business as usual with that much snow up here. Do take care driving if that will be ice. I would stay at home and hunker down if the roads are icy and I don't need to go out in it.


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


That's lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

purl2diva said:


> So sorry to hear this. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for sure.


Such sad news. I will keep her in prayer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My goodness! What in the world are you working on?


Alice Starmore Aran. I got my confidence up after doing Julie's Traveling Vine and thought I could do anything. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> I've been happy during all this cold weather that I'm retired and can stay in....I'm sure you are too! That is a lot of snow for your part of the state...


It really is a lot for us...and you're right. I can sit back and enjoy the snow. The last winter I worked I got stuck 3 times in one day! Isn't great not to worry about that now?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake.
> Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


Well, that's an original way to display that lovely cheesecake!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, I love the orchid too. That reminds me of the orchid I had around Christmas time. Just beautiful.

Purplefi, Feel better soon!


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> what fun to be well dressed for class - I would love that. do the me wear ties? --- sam


A couple of them do but there's nothing unusual about that here. Many older man wear collar and tie everyday. My dear George preferred that.


----------



## pacer

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


Praying for a successful surgery. Make sure you take it easy so you can recover from the surgery. Let others help if at all possible.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely backdated! Made a deposit today and once it clears will be catching up on bills.


And I know what a relief that is!! I'm so delighted for you that it finally came through. And right after Brantley got approved for the workmen's comp and scheduled for the MRI!! Perhaps you should buy a lottery ticket!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I think she was talking about his falling the last time she posted. so sad. --- sam


I was thinking that,too, Sam. But if I remember, she didn't think he'd been hurt very badly.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


I saw on The Weather Channel that the Atlanta area had gridlock on the roadways because everyone got off work at the same time and no one could go anywhere including the school buses stranded on the highways! Not a good situation. Some people had run out of gas so others couldn't get around them.
Our schools let out about 4 hrs before the first snowflake fell. But we're supposed to get a lot more snow than you have!
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie

Angora1 said:


> Alice Starmore Aran. I got my confidence up after doing Julie's Traveling Vine and thought I could do anything. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I feel for you and you may well soon feel for me! I've a pattern for a 3/4 length cardigan that is 'Aran gone mad'. I can tackle the complicated ones using row by row written instructions but this new pattern is graphed and I'm determined to have a go at it. The graphs are 12 and 24 row repeats. It is in the current issue of the magazine 'The Knitter' and shown in bright green. I like it so much. Let's encourage each other.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, fm is playing up a bit and I can feel the fibro fog starting. Good job I've finised the beading workshop. Night night everyone and hugs (((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))


Hope the fog clears overnight.....Hugs right backatcha!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


It's lovely, Joy. You're quite an accomplished artist already!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


That is a lot of snow for you and if you get ice just stay home. Don't even go out walking. It could mean an accident either way. No control on ice. Do you have any salt to keep things safe?


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> To be honest, I would rather have a foot of snow than any amount of black ice. I do find it funny that they would keep kids at school for that amount of snow. It would be business as usual with that much snow up here. Do take care driving if that will be ice. I would stay at home and hunker down if the roads are icy and I don't need to go out in it.


What I heard that there was such a gridlock on the highways that they were afraid the busses would be unable to get the children home and they'd be stranded overnight on the busses. All the businesses and schools evidently closed at the same time and there were just too many vehicles on the roadways!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ, Thanks for telling us about the passing of Budasha's husband. Important for us to show support and we can't do that if we don't know, so thank you.

Bonnie, Just read about your up-coming surgery. Healing energy already being sent your way.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I do recognize the very danger of the black ice and for here even the small amount of snow. I just find it somewhat humourous how the difference in what you are used to predicate how you react. On the tv ALL day long it has been nothing but weather reporting. I can't help but chuckle if those of us here in the south had to suddenly have to deal with the snow that so many of you folks get. I shared with DH what you Pacer had posted about having to shovel the doorstep and find the stairs then clear around your car and off your car and STILL then drove to work. The extreme differences are amusing to me. But again, being a G.R.I.T.S. girl, I don't venture out in what little we get either; gotta respect mother nature.


Tell DH that I used my shovel to remove the 1st 11 inches off of my car before getting out the snow brush to brush off the rest. I only shoveled paths where my wheels would be going and drove over the rest of the snow behind my car. 
And protect your shoulder and back from any more damage. Falling at our age is not a good thing. Today more people called off from work than yesterday and we only got an inch more of snow and the roads were plowed. I made it in to work without any difficulty today so I am thankful for that. I am saving my vacation time for visits to family and KAP so don't want to waste them on this snow. Wouldn't mind the knitting time but will squeeze that in during my "free time" each day. I think we are working 6 days this week and taking Sunday off. That will mean I will work a 13 day stretch before having a day off. On my off day I will be teaching a knitting lesson. I believe I have 4 people signed up for beginner knitting this Sunday. It should be a fun time. I know 3 of the people already and two know the basics but want to do a refresher.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> What I heard that there was such a gridlock on the highways that they were afraid the busses would be unable to get the children home and they'd be stranded overnight on the busses. All the businesses and schools evidently closed at the same time and there were just too many vehicles on the roadways!
> Junek


Oh my! It would be more fun to have a slumber party at the school than on a bus. It seems to be times like these that children miss their parents more because they want to know that they will be safe.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for this Julie - please thank DGD for me.


Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the discussion about children's books, DGD recommends Trudy Nicholson who writes another pony series (again a New Zealand author) Andy Griffiths who is Australian, and of course Harry Potter.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gweniepooh said:


> * ATTENTION!!!!*
> 
> I got approved for disability!!!!!YEA!!!!!! I can't stop crying, laughing, smiling with JOY, JOY,JOY!!!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!!
> Prayers have been answered tenfold!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Stay safe on your drives Mary -


pacer said:


> Major highways on the southwest side of the state are shut down. We have received calls this evening explaining the protocol for tomorrow's workday as it has already been stated that some people will not be able to travel the roads needed to get to work in the morning. I saw a posting advising people to stay off of I 94 until Thursday. Good thing I know many routes to work and can avoid the interstate. It was a nightmare for people getting to work today and getting home afterwards. Let us know that your David makes it safely here and back to your home. The roads are ugly out this way right now. I will be heading to bed soon so that I can attempt to make it into work in the morning. Snow drifts have been promised to us as well as new snow. Life is an adventure so I will see what my adventure will be tomorrow.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Actually we have just about decided to do either an ongoing one (not likely) or one every 3 months - open for the full 3 months so you would be able to accomplish as much as you can with lots of time. We definitely will do a workshop more than once a year - it will depend on the interest. I personally feel it would be a great way to get to specific unfinished objects. We are going to try to get a commitment that at least one and hopefully two will be finished within the 3 months period. Great minds think alike as we decided it would be the best time period.
> 
> We will be opening one this next while and see how much interest there is.
> 
> Comments, anyone? good idea? bad idea? would you use an ongoing workshop open for 3 months and commit to finishing one at least and hopefully more projects? Minimum one fairly involved or 2 or 3 small projects. We aren't the knitting police but it might give incentive if we put a bit of a guideline about what we want. I really would like opinions here.


I have plenty of WIP to get done. Would be fun to have a common meeting place to check in. Encouragement is a nice bonus to getting things completed as well. Let's go for it and see how it goes.


----------



## AZ Sticks

These are wonderful Joy!!! Every bit as good as what I have seen in galleries!!! You go girl!!


sassafras123 said:


> homework


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Please, please be careful...I worry so much about you out so early before the plows are even trying to clear the roads. Praying every day for you safety on the roads as well as David and Kathy.
> Hugs
> Junek


David and Kathy looked so out of place. Davids sister is Kathy! And as he is oldest it tends to be David and Kathy so mty immediate reaction was to think of them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


Stay safe, the ice is not fun to drive in. I understand the closing for safety reasons. When the equipment is not available better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Alice Starmore Aran. I got my confidence up after doing Julie's Traveling Vine and thought I could do anything. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah...I have a book of hers I've not looked at in a long time (when I got it seemed impossible--I know better now, but still not at a point where I can tackle it). Still, I DO believe you can do anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> Stay safe on your drives Mary -


Thanks. I have done lots of slipping and sliding this winter. Trying to keep my distance from other cars as well so I don't hit anybody. Most people are using the same cautions, but sometimes we see people who think they are in the middle of summer and just fly on down the road. They really scare me the most. I also have been leaving earlier for work so I don't need to rush. I am definitely in need of sleep. I have been nodding off at the computer and last night I had involuntary body jerking going on. I know I am exhausted when my body starts doing that. So I don't stay caught up with the tea party when I am tired. I just read for a bit and then go to sleep. I hope Alan's meds are kicking in and giving him some relief now. Matthew is starting to work on his newest drawings to make cards. He got new drawing books for Christmas. I think he ended up with 3 or 4 books and is having fun with them. He also is doing some kind of painting in his art class. He is not comfortable with paints so this is a good experience for him.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


It's looking good- and the colour looks lovely knitted up.


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> It is not easy to do -- you have really focus on on thing. like a blade of grass or a l2" square. I used to have my student bring a 2" square of cardboard, a 5 " square of cardboard ( size of the hole in the middle) and a one foot square of cardboard. You lay the largest square on a piece of ground or a rock, or stand back and look at a tree in it. use it to study all sorts of things. in your notebook you write down the colors and shapes you see. then you go one size smaller and do the same thing. Pick a different spot than the l2" size - go all the way down to the 2" square - study them - write down what you see and what colors they are.
> 
> It helps you get used to focusing. this is for people who really want to be able to SEE what they are looking at. I was always investigating rocks, sand, grasses, flowers etc. but when you start to draw them they have to be in perspective -- the petals in comparison to the center and the stem. Where the flowers are in the picture - smaller farther back - larger in the front-- it is fascinating. I hope I am not boring anyone --I can avoid the detail if it is not good to have this type of information which might not be of interest to all the members.


Well, I don't find any of what you post boring, but interesting and informative. Thank you.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Actually we have just about decided to do either an ongoing one (not likely) or one every 3 months - open for the full 3 months so you would be able to accomplish as much as you can with lots of time. We definitely will do a workshop more than once a year - it will depend on the interest. I personally feel it would be a great way to get to specific unfinished objects. We are going to try to get a commitment that at least one and hopefully two will be finished within the 3 months period. Great minds think alike as we decided it would be the best time period.
> 
> We will be opening one this next while and see how much interest there is.
> 
> Comments, anyone? good idea? bad idea? would you use an ongoing workshop open for 3 months and commit to finishing one at least and hopefully more projects? Minimum one fairly involved or 2 or 3 small projects. We aren't the knitting police but it might give incentive if we put a bit of a guideline about what we want. I really would like opinions here.


Well I have set myslef th egoal of finsihing off one WIP a month for the year (a WIP that is really a UFO or close to it).
Ypu could make one specifically to finish of a workshop WIP- I think many of have one of these hanging around waiting the chance to do them. But I suggest you only do the WIP/UFO when there are very few if any workshops open like this month.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree!


AZ Sticks said:


> These are wonderful Joy!!! Every bit as good as what I have seen in galleries!!! You go girl!!


----------



## martina

Liz and all needing them for whatever reason are in my prayers. 
I had a quiet day today but am out in town for coffee with Val on Thursday and to her house for tea on Sunday. She said that the flowers I sent are opening up and looking and smelling lovely. I am so pleased, they deserve them. Such good friends are hard to find. They have been wonderful since Steve died, a time when you need your friends. Just like I feel people on here are friends who live away. If I win the lottery I am coming around to see you all! Need 
a big win for that, but can hope.
Take care all.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so far behind - so I don't know if Liz (budasha) contacted anyone else - but she lost her husband Bud last week. Her DB and DSIL have been with her so she is not alone and although he had been having health issues his death was the result of injuries suffered in a fall so it has been a traumatic time for her. Please keep you in your thoughts - Thanks - AZ


How difficult for her, especially as it was relatively unexpected.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


While you feel nervous it should be great once it is done- so much better. But not easy with no knitting for so long! At least you have KP even if you will be one handed.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


Now that is really good!! Do you have a hair dryer? I used mine - not up close -- just about 2 feet minimum but it does speed things up. I like your perspective which is really important.You did a good job on the top leaf - I would suggest you carry it up a wee bit farther - the stronger green -drop some water above the center line and drop some green into kt.

I would also mix a bit of darker green or even dark blue (very little) into it. leaves and grasses are so many different shades of green. they are never just two.
by 'drop' I mean take a brush and carry a small amount of water where you want the darker color -- I would then just put a tiny bit of blue or dark green into the water and let it settle . 
Also darken the deeper part of your jar. especially in the front where the light doesn't hit. Decide where the sun is or the light in the room -put a dot there - then that is where it will seem the lightest -the shaded part would be anything from the front in other words the top of the leaves, are light and the bnottom under the top is very dark. Just remember you should always use 3 colors of green either one shade different strengths or a green , yellow green for the sunny and blue green for the shades -- but they don't have to be really hard colors. just drop a bit of water on the darker areas and use a slight or quite darker shade for the shaded areas - and add a touch of yellow to that for the middle and then use your lightest shade where the sun is (if it radiated from the spot you put up above on the left.

Please make sure that I am not teaching you something which goes against your teacher's ideas. we can carry on privately if you and the group prefer - or leave it until you finish your class - I am enjoying it so it would be what is best for the group and your teacher.

Just an aside -- I am self taught - so I sometimes do things quite differently than 'teachers' who have degrees or have learned from a 'respected artist' - I don't want to confuse you. I just do it the way I see things.

Way to go! One more thing -- you can't cover dark with light - the only way you can lighten it is drop water on the section you wish to lighten, let it sit for a minute or two and take a kleenex and lay 3 thicknesses on the part you put the water. Let it run into the kleenex do it again if it is still too dark. and don't allow a sharp line unless it is along a seam etc.

lets talk by pm about whether you want me to carry on and whether we should do it privately. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


>


I know the world is right when I see a Gwenie :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, fm is playing up a bit and I can feel the fibro fog starting. Good job I've finised the beading workshop. Night night everyone and hugs (((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))


Night night pleasant dreams and may the fibro fog disappear with the morning light. Gentle healing hugs for you.


----------



## machriste

Sassafras (Joy) love your WIP (that's watercolor in process.) That's exactly the kind of thing I wanted to learn how to do and got me to classes. 

Minus 35F here today. Heat wave tomorrow--20 above tomorrow. Can't wait!!!

Bonnie, best of luck with your shoulder surgery. I had a total replacement almost 5 years ago. it was very successful. Be absolutely religious about your PT and following instructions. 

machriste (Marilyn)


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I even owned a coat when I lived in San Antonio--we had snow once while there--it was gone in a few hours, and it was the first snow in many years.
> 
> Working today, but here's back ruffle progress from last night!


I love your ruffle!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> WOW yummy looks soooooooo good


 :-D thanks Haven't cut into it yet will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Grannypeg

We will try awfully hard not to laugh Gwen. 



Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake.
> Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


Beautiful and yummy looking!


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


WOW!! very nicely done


----------



## Grannypeg

Very nice Sassafras. I wish I'd had your teacher.



sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


Sure hope you dont get the ice! Stay in and keep any family members with you that you can, Im sure there will be people out who have no idea how to drive on ice.


----------



## NanaCaren

ChrisEl said:


> What a great setting. May start a new trend in food photography
> (I really do like it)


I was trying for a different effect the wooden countertop just didn't do it for me this time. I have a table set up outside that I have used in the past. 
Thanks


----------



## Pup lover

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


beautiful orchids


----------



## Spider

Thanks all for your prayers.
Gwen, I loved your snow pictures, I will have to take one of our yard. You are right we are used to the whole extremes of winter. 
Love the watercolor of the orchid. Looks so professional to me.
The ruffle looked great.
Shirley, love reading your thoughts on anything.
Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> It really is a lot for us...and you're right. I can sit back and enjoy the snow. The last winter I worked I got stuck 3 times in one day! Isn't great not to worry about that now?
> Junek


I did that yesterday got stuck twice on my own road. It wouldn't have been too bad if I couldn't have gotten out. Only about a 1/4 mile to the house from where I was.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Well, that's an original way to display that lovely cheesecake!
> Junek


Thank you I figure my friend likes the snow as much as I do and has yet to get any.This is my way of sharing two passions at the same time.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Alan had his done and it was such a relief - make sure you do any physio that they give you - This will be a good time to organized your stash of yarn and patterns!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call this morning, my surgery for my rotator cuff tear is scheduledfor Feb. 7. They are supposed to scrape the area &hopefully repair the tear. It has tormented me for 2 years so I hope that it will be fixed.they have told me I will be in a sling for 2 weeks & then physio so I will not be doing much knitting or anything else. I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Thanks for the hot chocolate Caren, my favorite.
> Great phots Purple fi.
> Sorleena, your knitting is looking good, looking forward to seeing the new sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been off all day but before I catch up I MUST give folks in the north a laugh. Our governor just declared a state of emergency for the state....we got SNOW....now look below to see how much.They began closing schools at 11a.m. before it even started closing...some schools have had to suspend bus service to take kids home and are preparing to keep the kids overnight or until parents can make way to the school to pick up the kids. (be careful as those of you up north rofling) True we don't have the equipment you guys do but OMG this is so funny. Of course the danger here is that as it melts a bit it will freeze over tonight since we are not suppose to get above freezing even tomorrow and that means ice and sleet suppose to be moving in...maybe..


We have school closures for little more than that, too- just enough to start rolling snowballs!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, We get free lessons from you on how to see things differently. I find it so interesting and as I love photography, it is still quite pertinent.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


This is very good, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Ah...I have a book of hers I've not looked at in a long time (when I got it seemed impossible--I know better now, but still not at a point where I can tackle it). Still, I DO believe you can do anything. :mrgreen:


Angora is a much more capable knitter than she gives herself credit for- she is willing to learn new techniques whereas I like to stick with what I already know.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well I have set myslef th egoal of finsihing off one WIP a month for the year (a WIP that is really a UFO or close to it).
> Ypu could make one specifically to finish of a workshop WIP- I think many of have one of these hanging around waiting the chance to do them. But I suggest you only do the WIP/UFO when there are very few if any workshops open like this month.


I have told myself I have to finish a few WIPs this yea, Frog the ones that I look at and ask myself what it was going to be. 
Good idea to have the WIP/UFO worksop when the others are quiet.


----------



## martina

For the readers among us I have just finished reading " No Idle Hands , The Social History Of American Knitting" by Anne L Macdonald. Not a light novel but a very interesting book . Anyone else read it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful and yummy looking!


 :-D Thank you, I love to bake now to cut the receipts in half so I am not so tempted to eat it.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Our mail delivery to homes is being cancelled/ Only neighborhood boxes from now on. The cost to mail a local letter will go up to 1.59. Things are a little expensive. I always find it amusing when Americans complain about the cost of things -- for instance the cost of gas for the cars. We (not the middle east) are the main supplier of gasoline to the US and yet for gasoline today I had to pay 1.29 per LITER. There are just over 4 litters in a gallon so we are paying about 5.00 per gallon. We sell hydro electricity to the US but paid higher price for our hydro. So much for free trade.
None of it makes sense to me.

For all the crying in both countries about the sad state of the postal service; it does seem as if they are trying to discourage us from using it. They are going to price themselves out of the business.

quote=thewren]it will cost $0.49/oz to mail first class now. I think email has not helped. they were thinking about doing away with Saturday delivery - what an outcry. so many of us use email - do our banking online there is really no need to mail anything. I always have stamps on hand though.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

That looks sooo delicious



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake.
> Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Sam and KTP family. I have not kept up with reading the posts so I dont know about all what is going on with you all. Blessings and prayers for the KTP family as a whole.

Last night one of our supermarkets burned to the ground. It was a combination grocery store and hardware store. We now only have one grocery store and no hardware store. The business was a family business that employed about 20 people. They now no longer have jobs/income. Please pray for them. It was the grocery store that I loved to shop at because they were always so friendly and helpful. They even would deliver my groceries for me. Often I would have to order my groceries over the phone and they would accomodate me. I was so grateful for these small things they did. Our town will come together and support them. They are well loved here in my town! Such is small town living! We had to call in the fire trucks from two neighbouring towns to help with the fire. Due to the power going out and the water pressure dropping off to zero (fire trucks need water!) we are all under a boil water advisory now. This is likely to be for a couple of days. Take care everyone, Zoe


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for telling us about Liz. So sad. Glad she is surrounded by family.
> Shirley, am including todays drawing. It isn't fished as it takes a long time to get it dry and it's fussier than other drawings.


Lovely, :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our mail delivery to homes is being cancelled/ Only neighborhood boxes from now on. The cost to mail a local letter will go up to 1.59. Things are a little expensive. I always find it amusing when Americans complain about the cost of things -- for instance the cost of gas for the cars. We (not the middle east) are the main supplier of gasoline to the US and yet for gasoline today I had to pay 1.29 per LITER. There are just over 4 litters in a gallon so we are paying about 5.00 per gallon. We sell hydro electricity to the US but paid higher price for our hydro. So much for free trade.
> None of it makes sense to me.
> 
> For all the crying in both countries about the sad state of the postal service; it does seem as if they are trying to discourage us from using it. They are going to price themselves out of the business.
> 
> quote=thewren]it will cost $0.49/oz to mail first class now. I think email has not helped. they were thinking about doing away with Saturday delivery - what an outcry. so many of us use email - do our banking online there is really no need to mail anything. I always have stamps on hand though.
> 
> sam


[/quote]

Just thought I would mention that the price this morning for petrol, here, was $2.05 per liter, of course they would say there is a lot of freight costs in that!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. :-D today I was thinking abut a friend of mine, got me to thinking about cheese cake, tangerine marmalade glazed was what I came up. It is our favorite, really pretty much any cheese cake.
> Yes Sam it is sitting in the snow.


Looks good.


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> Now that is really good!! Do you have a hair dryer? I used mine - not up close -- just about 2 feet minimum but it does speed things up. I like your perspective which is really important.You did a good job on the top leaf - I would suggest you carry it up a wee bit farther - the stronger green -drop some water above the center line and drop some green into kt.
> 
> I would also mix a bit of darker green or even dark blue (very little) into it. leaves and grasses are so many different shades of green. they are never just two.
> by 'drop' I mean take a brush and carry a small amount of water where you want the darker color -- I would then just put a tiny bit of blue or dark green into the water and let it settle .
> Also darken the deeper part of your jar. especially in the front where the light doesn't hit. Decide where the sun is or the light in the room -put a dot there - then that is where it will seem the lightest -the shaded part would be anything from the front in other words the top of the leaves, are light and the bnottom under the top is very dark. Just remember you should always use 3 colors of green either one shade different strengths or a green , yellow green for the sunny and blue green for the shades -- but they don't have to be really hard colors. just drop a bit of water on the darker areas and use a slight or quite darker shade for the shaded areas - and add a touch of yellow to that for the middle and then use your lightest shade where the sun is (if it radiated from the spot you put up above on the left.
> 
> Please make sure that I am not teaching you something which goes against your teacher's ideas. we can carry on privately if you and the group prefer - or leave it until you finish your class - I am enjoying it so it would be what is best for the group and your teacher.
> 
> Just an aside -- I am self taught - so I sometimes do things quite differently than 'teachers' who have degrees or have learned from a 'respected artist' - I don't want to confuse you. I just do it the way I see things.
> 
> Way to go! One more thing -- you can't cover dark with light - the only way you can lighten it is drop water on the section you wish to lighten, let it sit for a minute or two and take a kleenex and lay 3 thicknesses on the part you put the water. Let it run into the kleenex do it again if it is still too dark. and don't allow a sharp line unless it is along a seam etc.
> 
> lets talk by pm about whether you want me to carry on and whether we should do it privately. Shirley


I enjoy your art lessons, so please keep them on the KTP. If someone isn't interested, they can just skip it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> we are close to double that for national postage- at 70cents per standard envelope- not sure what it is by weight- but my parcells to Christchurch frequently cost me $5.


Ours goes up to $1.00 in March. Parcels cost a fortune.


----------



## tami_ohio

Holy Smokes! I've got 30 pages to catch up on! 

Well, I have news to add.

Baby Arianna was born this afternoon at 12:47. She weighed 7# 3oz. and is 19.5 inches long.

Now you know why I have 30 pages to catch up on! LOL. I had just turned the computer on this morning when my phone rang. DD wanted Mom. I was at the hospital by 9:45AM. I had the blessing of being present for the birth. Both are healthy. Sorry the picture is sideways. I took it with my phone and the computer won't let me rotate it.

Tami


----------



## jheiens

pacer said:


> To be honest, I would rather have a foot of snow than any amount of black ice. I do find it funny that they would keep kids at school for that amount of snow. It would be business as usual with that much snow up here. Do take care driving if that will be ice. I would stay at home and hunker down if the roads are icy and I don't need to go out in it.


When we lived in Virginia about 20 years ago, we had 6-8 inches of snow overnight. The problem was not just the snow but the fact that 1) locals don't know how to drive in any level of snow; 2) communities do not have facilities or manpower to remove it nor the materiels; 3) after hearing and reading about the amounts of snow that fall on the rest of us and Canada, the locals panic in the groceries and gas stations (and not doubt the liquor stores), fearing that they will be stranded and unable to drive ANYWHERE!

Honestly, I've seen road crews of 4 guys in a Ford Ranger pick up with 2 shovels and a load of sand. One of the guys is the driver, 2 operate the shovels in the load of sand while the fourth is the job supervisor because every job needs a good supervisor, right?

Now, while these guys are struggling to make the highways safe, they see vehicles coming at them from both directions on either side of the median while not terribly reassured that they will not be hit by at least one of them.

Again, most of the approaching drivers have little or no experience driving in a ''sweet, little'' snowfall, much less in a whiteout. I even had to figure out just where the guy strolling across the four-lane in front of me was going. Having left his vehicle in the outside lane, he was headed to the median to check on a car that had slid into it but was making no effort to move any faster than if he were still in the Wal-Mart aisle where he'd been stocking up for the emergency DAYS ahead.

Meanwhile, the drivers behind me have no idea whether the car in the outside lane is moving along or just sitting there, forcing them to change their speed AND lane at the same time. Again, these drivers had no experience driving in these conditions either.

The next morning schools were closed, obviously, but the children across from us at the end of the street in the subdivision had no idea how to have fun in all the white stuff. Dad found them an empty packing box from the new refrigerator recently delivered to the house.

The grade/middle school boys filled the box with snow and then tore off the box. They had a column of snow, admired it, and promptly went back inside. They'd scraped up all the snow in their front yard and had no more to play with. Besides, the box was full!! Dad didn't have many suggestions for them because he lacked experience too.

I felt so sorry for them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Holy Smokes! I've got 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Well, I have news to add.
> 
> Baby Arianna was born this afternoon at 12:47. She weighed 7# 3oz. and is 19.5 inches long.
> 
> Now you know why I have 30 pages to catch up on! LOL. I had just turned the computer on this morning when my phone rang. DD wanted Mom. I was at the hospital by 9:45AM. I had the blessing of being present for the birth. Both are healthy. Sorry the picture is sideways. I took it with my phone and the computer won't let me rotate it.
> 
> Tami


What a bonny baby!


----------



## sassafras123

Gas is expensive. That is why we have two Prius cars. Thursday we go to my G/E Dr. In Loma Linda 135miles each way. Between Al's eye dr. And me we go there about once a month.
Valerie and Angora love you both doing Aran. Bet you could get Aran to join your cheering each other on group.
Valerie, Angora, June, Gwen, KateB, Caren, Pup Lover, Sandi, Patches and Julie thank you for kind words.
Sorienna, I love your ruffle, so feminine.
Anyone who wants to loin the We Can Paint cheering each other on group with kind mentorship from Shirley please pm me your email. I think maybe my enthusiasm is taking up too much space on a knitting forum.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Gas is expensive. That is why we have two Prius cars. Thursday we go to my G/E Dr. In Loma Linda 135miles each way. Between Al's eye dr. And me we go there about once a month.
> Valerie and Angora love you both doing Aran. Bet you could get Aran to join your cheering each other on group.
> Valerie, Angora, June, Gwen, KateB, Caren, Pup Lover, Sandi, Patches and Julie thank you for kind words.
> Sorienna, I love your ruffle, so feminine.
> Anyone who wants to loin the We Can Paint cheering each other on group with kind mentorship from Shirley please pm me your email. I think maybe my enthusiasm is taking up too much space on a knitting forum.


I don't think you are taking up too much space- we are not strictly limited to knitting talk!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* didn't realize you were about to have rotator cuff surgery. Will keep you in my prayers. DH was suppose to have an MRI Wed a.m. but they called him in early today instead due to the weather we were schedule to have. Got the MRI done and now will see surgeon on Monday a.m. I'm going to go with him so I'll be sure to know everything the dr. says. With hope, he will schedule surgery pretty soon. Please keep us up to date on yours and remind us again as it gets nearer; you know many of us have c.r.a.f.t (can't remember a flippin' thing).


Thanks for all the good wishes everyone. I have been mucking around with this problem for 2 years, one dctor told me to just " suck it up" as I had had an ultasound that showed nothing. I finally had an MRI in Dec which showed a partial tear. They are supposed to scrape something & possibly fix the tear( i hope)
I sure hope Branley has as good luck as my husbad did when his was totally torn. Never had any pain after the day of the surgery, had a few weeks of physio & no probem since. I hope mine does as well.

You are certainy getting some snow storm but I guess when no one has ice tires & they aren't used to driving with any snow or ice the roads could be a scary place. I hope you get to stay home.

Shirley, your watercolor cards are beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ours goes up to $1.00 in March. Parcels cost a fortune.


They were going to charge me $50 for a bag of garlic to Ohio :shock: if I sent it overnite in hopes of it not freezing. I took the chance of it freezing and sent it regular. Mom's package with the capelet to Ohio cost over $23.  I got a call from her and she loves it. She actually wore it in the house all day. She thought I hadn't knit it but had bought it. I told her no, I actually knit it. She put a smile on my face and tears in my eyes. She thought the box I sent it in was a present in itself too. Wish I had taken a photo of that too for all of you to see. It was pretty with big luscious softly colored flowers on a cream background with light green leaves.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gas is expensive. That is why we have two Prius cars. Thursday we go to my G/E Dr. In Loma Linda 135miles each way. Between Al's eye dr. And me we go there about once a month.
> Valerie and Angora love you both doing Aran. Bet you could get Aran to join your cheering each other on group.
> Valerie, Angora, June, Gwen, KateB, Caren, Pup Lover, Sandi, Patches and Julie thank you for kind words.
> Sorienna, I love your ruffle, so feminine.
> Anyone who wants to loin the We Can Paint cheering each other on group with kind mentorship from Shirley please pm me your email. I think maybe my enthusiasm is taking up too much space on a knitting forum.


Not too much time for me. I think it is adapted into life. We are all artists in the way we see the world around us. Looking more closely at things just makes life all the better. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gas is expensive. That is why we have two Prius cars. Thursday we go to my G/E Dr. In Loma Linda 135miles each way. Between Al's eye dr. And me we go there about once a month.
> Valerie and Angora love you both doing Aran. Bet you could get Aran to join your cheering each other on group.
> Valerie, Angora, June, Gwen, KateB, Caren, Pup Lover, Sandi, Patches and Julie thank you for kind words.
> Sorienna, I love your ruffle, so feminine.
> Anyone who wants to loin the We Can Paint cheering each other on group with kind mentorship from Shirley please pm me your email. I think maybe my enthusiasm is taking up too much space on a knitting forum.


Not too much time for me. I think it is adapted into life. We are all artists in the way we see the world around us. Looking more closely at things just makes life all the better. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow, I've joined the club.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Holy Smokes! I've got 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Well, I have news to add.
> 
> Baby Arianna was born this afternoon at 12:47. She weighed 7# 3oz. and is 19.5 inches long.
> 
> Now you know why I have 30 pages to catch up on! LOL. I had just turned the computer on this morning when my phone rang. DD wanted Mom. I was at the hospital by 9:45AM. I had the blessing of being present for the birth. Both are healthy. Sorry the picture is sideways. I took it with my phone and the computer won't let me rotate it.
> 
> Tami


How beautiful little Arianna is and all wrapped up in the special blankie you made for her. Congratulations dear. It is wonderful to have such great news as this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236715-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

